# 2015 illinois hunting thread



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Let's get this started gentlemen. Let's hear from all my fellow ATer's that are hunting in the land of Lincoln this year. Feel free to share pics, stories, plans etc etc. pic friendly as always and let's leave any bitterness at the Indiana border :humor:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Im hunting Ernies farm.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Hunting side M, Christian County, and a private location in Sangamon County. 

Ready for this season to start!


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

I just moved up here after last season, ill be hunting IL but not quite sure where yet lol. I'm trying not to think about it till i get an ok on hunting property. Should be a farm in bureau county.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

With a third of the conservation officers getting laid off the day before opening day I'd say it will be a free for all this season.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Im hunting Ernies farm.


I'm pumped Darrin. May not get a big one again but I'm starting to put the fear of God into them


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Bowhuntertim said:


> With a third of the conservation officers getting laid off the day before opening day I'd say it will be a free for all this season.


At least my two CPO 's are staying on. Without them it could turn into the OK Corral


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Southern IL will be a disaster. Poaching is already out of control down here. It will be mayhem this year. Pretty sad this state doesn't give a crap about hunters or the deer herd.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a feeling it will be mad in my area as our neighbors already poach. it will be tough to keep them away from our property knowing the wardens wont be seen. I'll be back in Marion/Jefferson county again this year


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

bowhuntertim said:


> southern il will be a disaster. Poaching is already out of control down here. It will be mayhem this year. Pretty sad this state doesn't give a crap about hunters or the deer herd.


x2!


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

Heading to Henderson Co.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Let's see some trail cam pictures


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I will be in the Mt Vernon area Nov 1...(with my regular old compound)


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Hunting some public land in Sangamon, Christian, and Cass Counties.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just got tagged on Instagram with some troubling news. Seems like EHD is starting to creep up here and there. Last week I heard that some areas of Indiana had reported deer deaths, near us there's a game farmer that lost several deer and now I get this from Missouri 








If this happens in such a wet summer when all the ponds are full there's no stopping this disease. If we keep killing the doe herds with impunity we won't have any deer left some day soon


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Site M is a nice place to hunt, except for the all of the out-state hunters.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

It'll be a short season for me this year, I've got a baby due in the middle of October. I should have tried to time it better, but there's just nothing to do around here after hunting season ends!


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I will be in Scott county 2 weeks starting nov 6th.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Lots of exposed mud throughout the state as we dry out from the wet spring/early summer.

As I understand it that mud attracts the gnats that are responsible for the EHD transmissions to the deer. As dry as we've been over the past month I think EHD is a legit concern in Illinois again this year. Hopefully on a much smaller scale that what decimated the herd in 2012 and 2013.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Let's see some trail cam pictures













My only decent buck on cam so far....


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Asked this on another Illinois thread but has anyone ever hunted James Pate Phillip State park? I applied for the first time this year and wondering if anyone had an experience. It is located in Dupage/Cook/Kane County.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Might trim up some stands this weekend. Man was there ever some vegetation growth this year.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> Might trim up some stands this weekend. Man was there ever some vegetation growth this year.


I have a lot of work to do, myself. All that rain early this year made for some heavy duty brush growing up everywhere.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Richland County for me as usual this year. A little over a month away, getting excited! Going to try and make my presence known at the property I hunt to discourage any poachers/un welcome hunters since CPO's will be at a minimum.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll be in Pike County Nov 5-10 on a private farm.... Hunted in Illinois for the first time last year and hoping for better luck this year.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> I will be in the Mt Vernon area Nov 1...(with my regular old compound)


saw several deer north west of mt vernon when I was there saturday. And 4 does standing in the drury inn parking lot


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

What is all this talk about the CPO's or the lack there of?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> Might trim up some stands this weekend. Man was there ever some vegetation growth this year.


Boy you ain't kidding. I had to end up buying a machete blade for my weed eater


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> What is all this talk about the CPO's or the lack there of?


Wacker 
The new guvner is laying off a bunch of them.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Fulton County. Two leases, good promise on both.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm looking to lease some ground in 2016. Anyone have any leads on leases that don't mind sharing? Of course ones you don't want. 

It would just be myself unless someone wanted to go in on one. I just want my own property to hunt/manage long term. Within a 1 1/2 hour radius of Springfield.


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

I will be hunting my farm that I purchased this spring!!I still can't believe I can say that!totally stoked!


----------



## Anticipation (Oct 9, 2010)

We will be working the Franklin county area. 
Looking forward to the time away from work.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> What is all this talk about the CPO's or the lack there of?


First thing our new governor did was lay off a third of our CPO's and make a bunch of cuts to DNR. He was all about sportsmen and hunters in his campaign and it's all turned out to be lies. Just another typical Chicago politician.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Bowhuntertim said:


> First thing our new governor did was lay off a third of our CPO's and make a bunch of cuts to DNR. He was all about sportsmen and hunters in his campaign and it's all turned out to be lies. Just another typical Chicago politician.


Not to make this all political but, given the mess libs have left this state in, the only real solution is deep and painful cuts across the board. If Madigan and his crew won't budge on any of their entitlement programs (which they passed with no way of funding in the first place) the Governor doesn't have too many options left. I don't envy Rauner one bit. He has a tough job, and he's likely going to piss a lot of people off, no matter what he does. I'm not saying I agree with what he did, but it's just something to think about. All I can say is at least he's doing _something_. Four more years of political gridlock and partisan bickering would surely bankrupt this state for good.


----------



## Cyclone76 (Sep 14, 2013)

nrlombar said:


> Asked this on another Illinois thread but has anyone ever hunted James Pate Phillip State park? I applied for the first time this year and wondering if anyone had an experience. It is located in Dupage/Cook/Kane County.


The only person I've ever met who claimed to have taken a deer out of there was pretty tight lipped. I believe they draw 48 hunters, and 6 at a time get access for 2 weeks. DNR reports there were 176 hunting trips last year there, and 5 deer taken. If you get drawn I hope you're successful. One of these years I'll remember to apply.


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

jnutz19 said:


> I'll be in Pike County Nov 5-10 on a private farm.... Hunted in Illinois for the first time last year and hoping for better luck this year.


I'll be in Pike Co. Oct 31 - Nov 7.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Cyclone76 said:


> The only person I've ever met who claimed to have taken a deer out of there was pretty tight lipped. I believe they draw 48 hunters, and 6 at a time get access for 2 weeks. DNR reports there were 176 hunting trips last year there, and 5 deer taken. If you get drawn I hope you're successful. One of these years I'll remember to apply.


I found out today after I posted this that I did not get drawn... pretty disappointed since it's about 10-15 minutes from where I work and I could have hunted every day before or after work instead of the usual 2.5 hour commute to where I have permission. Before I applied I talked to a dnr guy on the phone who was familiar with the area. He said they had plenty of deer and knew of a few really nice ones taken in recent history. What his idea of really nice is I have no idea. I did do some scouting in the Herron woods section and saw tons of signs. Was gling to hang a camera but scraping that idea now. It is an old strip mine that that has 10 yards of land then water and repeating for most of the space. It was very very thick and provided what I would think would be ideal mature bedding. Seems to match up to everything Dan Infalt described as mature deer habitat on public ground on the few wired to hunt podcasts I have heard him on. It features some very nice funnels where the land sporadically connects and had high hopes for giving those spots a try. It also contains lots of peninsulas with thick vegitation. I also read a few very hard to find reports of seeing double digit deer on every sit but holding out for the big ones when googling it. Time to go knock on some more local doors and hope my luck takes a turn with gaining permission. As always looking to fill the freezer first and spend the rest of my time chasing a big one. Hope everyone had a successful season no matter what you goals are. If you need some doe management done in the Dupage/Kane county area done feel free to pm me... haha.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Cjclemens said:


> Not to make this all political but, given the mess libs have left this state in, the only real solution is deep and painful cuts across the board. If Madigan and his crew won't budge on any of their entitlement programs (which they passed with no way of funding in the first place) the Governor doesn't have too many options left. I don't envy Rauner one bit. He has a tough job, and he's likely going to piss a lot of people off, no matter what he does. I'm not saying I agree with what he did, but it's just something to think about. All I can say is at least he's doing _something_. Four more years of political gridlock and partisan bickering would surely bankrupt this state for good.


I completely agree cuts need to be made but not to an agency that is already operating at 40% staff. There are many other agencies in the state that have largely gone untouched while DNR has continued to be hammered by every administration. What Rauner is doing is a tragedy. I voted for him and was all for what he claimed he stood for at the beginning but after seeing how he's going about it, he's not better than Blagojevich and I'll never vote for him again. Many of the funds he is sweeping from DNR cannot even be taken by law and he's doing it anyway. If you hunt and fish in IL this guy is no friend of yours, trust me.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be hunting in Montgomery county again. The same place I've hunted for about 25 years. It has been a rough couple of years hunting and about 4 years since I've shot a buck, but hopefully with the favorable weather we've had this summer we'll start seeing more deer. I haven't seen a conservation officer around our place in over 10 years, so don't think that will impact anything around us.

My food plot is in, just have to tweak a few stands and trim some lanes and I'll be set.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

Peoria, Woodford & Tazewell


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

Winnebago and Tazewell Counties but not until after the first frost. I hate the d*** bugs.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I was just down at the farm a few weeks ago. Finished hanging a few more stands (are there every enough) and did some light trimming. I try to knock out any big trimming (and stand hanging) in March or April before the leaves come in. I had a full long weekend planned in May but came down with Bell's Palsy for a few weeks and it limited my big weekend of work to basically a long morning and short afternoon. 

Most cameras are up now and I believe we have 12 taking pictures right now. I have another 5 that could go up but just don't have time to get back down there until late October. My first child, an 8 pound 12 oz boy was born here in downtown Chicago a week ago today and he is going to be taking up most of my time. No complaints here though, couldnt be happier!

My cameras will be running for about 3 to 4 months before we check them so we should have some good pictures. I did one pull a in mid july but unfortunately one camera got ants, another was on a clover plot that grew 4 foot weeds in a matter of weeks and the last had a lot of deer but mostly does and fawns. I did get a couple 120" bucks in velvet though but nothing I'm looking for.

In regards to the DNR cut, it REALLY sucks but the state is going broke and it doesnt seem like anyone or any program spared. There is a protest every other day in downtown Chicago for programs that are being cut so please don't think they are picking on the outdoors, cuts are across the board. I wish they would just increase hunting licenses a couple dollars and deer tags $5 and use all the money for the IDNR and ONLY the IDNR. I doubt there are many hunters would care if the money went back into the sport.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I will be making my first trip to Illinois to hunt a farm in Pike County October 30th thru November 7th. I'm so excited to hunt Midwest bucks


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BigBrian said:


> I was just down at the farm a few weeks ago. Finished hanging a few more stands (are there every enough) and did some light trimming. I try to knock out any big trimming (and stand hanging) in March or April before the leaves come in. I had a full long weekend planned in May but came down with Bell's Palsy for a few weeks and it limited my big weekend of work to basically a long morning and short afternoon.
> 
> Most cameras are up now and I believe we have 12 taking pictures right now. I have another 5 that could go up but just don't have time to get back down there until late October. My first child, an 8 pound 12 oz boy was born here in downtown Chicago a week ago today and he is going to be taking up most of my time. No complaints here though, couldnt be happier!
> 
> ...


Congrats on the baby Brian


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Got the OK from work....will be in a stand on my buddies farms in Peoria County 01 - 10 Nov! Fired Up!!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I will be at our farm in saline County. May go check out some public land this year if the movement is as slow as it was for me last year.


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the American Institute of constructors exam all day November 7th. So ya, i got that going for me


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice timing...good luck to you though.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Got new tires and brakes on my truck prepping for the drive out....getting more and more fired up as everyday goes by. Spending most evenings tweaking my gear! Will head out of here on 30 Oct....will be there in time for an evening hunt on the 31st, then hit it hard starting the 1st!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

nrlombar said:


> Asked this on another Illinois thread but has anyone ever hunted James Pate Phillip State park? I applied for the first time this year and wondering if anyone had an experience. It is located in Dupage/Cook/Kane County.


First of all don't worry you won't draw. Chance is only 10%. If it gives you some idea how good it is.............I live 15 minutes from there and didn't even waste my time licking a stamp even though it's free to apply. I bike all that area, have scouted it all, and drew my favored unit prime rut the first year they opened. It's an urban hunt with urban noise and nocturnal bucks. Never saw one decent rub in all my scouting. However, I'm glad they opened this to hunting, to hopefully divert some hunters away from the other public properties I hunt.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

With all the point cheapening going on out west, I drew no tags for the mountains despite 300+ points, so I'll be burning all my PTO days at three or four Illinois public properties I know well. Whichever has the fewest nonresidents from TN, AL, LA, MS, GA & MI.


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Zim said:


> First of all don't worry you won't draw. Chance is only 10%. If it gives you some idea how good it is.............I live 15 minutes from there and didn't even waste my time licking a stamp even though it's free to apply. I bike all that area, have scouted it all, and drew my favored unit prime rut the first year they opened. It's an urban hunt with urban noise and nocturnal bucks. Never saw one decent rub in all my scouting. However, I'm glad they opened this to hunting, to hopefully divert some hunters away from the other public properties I hunt.


See on your profile you live in St. Charles, I close on our house there Monday. I knew chances were slim and honestly was hoping I could just fill the freezer at this spot, a nice buck would be a plus. Was really hoping to just have a spot that close to our house and where I could hunt before work 2 weeks.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

nrlombar said:


> See on your profile you live in St. Charles, I close on our house there Monday. I knew chances were slim and honestly was hoping I could just fill the freezer at this spot, a nice buck would be a plus. Was really hoping to just have a spot that close to our house and where I could hunt before work 2 weeks.


I think that's why a lot of guys hunt it. They can't or don't have time to go somewhere better. I am pretty much trophy only, and can travel the entire state due to my job. Pate is simply a poor investment of my tree time. One interesting thing about the place is a portion of it is in Cook County. I think it's the only public deer hunting in that county.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Just a quick question for guys familiar with IL hunting and the regulations. Are lighted nocks legal? I could not find any reference to them on the DNR website and a google search seemed to have people on other forums having conflicting answers. Just curious if anyone is sure? I just want to make sure I am in compliance.


----------



## minengr (Aug 16, 2013)

The only thing I see in the Archery regs that is remotely close is "electronic tracking systems utilizing radio telemetry is illegal". 

The archery section is on page 18 here http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/hunting/Documents/HuntTrapDigest.pdf


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

tyepsu said:


> Just a quick question for guys familiar with IL hunting and the regulations. Are lighted nocks legal? I could not find any reference to them on the DNR website and a google search seemed to have people on other forums having conflicting answers. Just curious if anyone is sure? I just want to make sure I am in compliance.


They are legal.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

JMart294 said:


> I will be at our farm in saline County. May go check out some public land this year if the movement is as slow as it was for me last year.


 Great area down there I have gun hunted public once and private twice and gotten good bucks every time. I've seen some giants along 113 as well. Opening day of gun season in 2011 I think it was we counted 5 cars pulled over that had just hit deer between Harrisburg and Marion. That time of the year the only hotels you can find are in Marion it seems.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Zim, are you heading back to where you shot your buck last year? Pretty nice buck for public land. Hopefully there are more running around like him there.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

BigBrian said:


> Zim, are you heading back to where you shot your buck last year? Pretty nice buck for public land. Hopefully there are more running around like him there.


That place got over run badly as time went by. Was a zoo by gun season. I'm waiting on my FY2016 work facility schedule to be posted. Should be any time. Then I will line up what public is near to the places I need to visit. I do this every year. I know a lot of properties already and will also try at least one new one this year.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I heard that the crops a going to be but early this year...Is that a bad thing or a good thing?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Main thing is that the corn is out so the deer can't hide in it. Once the beans get yellow the deer will move to later beans that are still green like the ones in my fooplots!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> Main thing is that the corn is out so the deer can't hide in ot. Once the beans get yellow the deer will move to later beans that are still green like the ones in my fooplots!


I'm hunting four different public properties and I'll choose the one that has all the corn out around it if there is one.


----------



## GAhunter79 (Dec 22, 2014)

Zim...of all the states that need non residents to visit it's your wonderful yet broke state of Illinois. You should welcome us with open arms. The locals where we hunt love us. We buy their coffee, their food, and tip the wonderful waitresses. We are nice, polite, and respectful. You have a wonderful state (with poor politics). Don't try to hog it.


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

I will be in Wayne Co.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

GAhunter79 said:


> Zim...of all the states that need non residents to visit it's your wonderful yet broke state of Illinois. You should welcome us with open arms. The locals where we hunt love us. We buy their coffee, their food, and tip the wonderful waitresses. We are nice, polite, and respectful. You have a wonderful state (with poor politics). Don't try to hog it.


Illinois doesn't have a revenue problem, it has a spending problem. To be perfectly honest Illinois doesn't need more nonresident hunters it needs fewer liberal, corrupt politicians from Chicago.

This has nothing to do with being anti-nonresident or trying to "hog" Illinois hunting properties. It's just the cold, hard truth that a few million dollars in revenue doesn't even cause a blip on the budget radar when billions of dollars seemingly disappear into the Chicago and state government abyss each year. 

I'm glad you enjoy hunting here and wish you luck.


----------



## ILBuckChaser (Nov 1, 2011)

JC-XT said:


> Illinois doesn't have a revenue problem, it has a spending problem. To be perfectly honest Illinois doesn't need more nonresident hunters it needs fewer liberal, corrupt politicians from Chicago.
> 
> This has nothing to do with being anti-nonresident or trying to "hog" Illinois hunting properties. It's just the cold, hard truth that a few million dollars in revenue doesn't even cause a blip on the budget radar when billions of dollars seemingly disappear into the Chicago and state government abyss each year.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoy hunting here and wish you luck.



Right on. Couldn't agree with you more. And I worked for the IL Dept of Revenue for 15 months in the unit that collected all tax revenues.


----------



## GAhunter79 (Dec 22, 2014)

Valid point...Illinois would likely be a retirement destination for my wife and I to consider moving to when or if that day ever comes. With the track record I would be fearful to take any nest egg I have there.


----------



## davecz (Aug 3, 2009)

GAhunter79 said:


> Zim...of all the states that need non residents to visit it's your wonderful yet broke state of Illinois. You should welcome us with open arms. The locals where we hunt love us. We buy their coffee, their food, and tip the wonderful waitresses. We are nice, polite, and respectful. You have a wonderful state (with poor politics). Don't try to hog it.


Doesn't matter how much money IL gets they will always be broke bc of the corrupt politics


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hope you fellas put down some big illinois bucks this season! This is my first season of my life that I wont be able to hunt Illinois. I am stationed in Alaska and wont make it home  

May the big bucks come like they did for me last year


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

checking in from central IL here. 

a quick story...my wife sends me a text the other day and all it said was "i just got you a new hunting spot". i love my wife, but she's a city girl and i was a bit skeptical. nevertheless, i figured it was worth looking into. it turns out one of the other dads from my son's preschool is a busy business owner that happens to have 30 acres of timber with a creek running through it 10 miles from my house. he used to hunt it, but says he doesnt have time these days and is happy to have somebody to hunt it. i went out to check out the property and he showed me around the place and even talked about likely deer movement. it really is a great property.

i've hunted southern IL for years with some decent success, but dont like driving 2+ hours every time i want to hunt. i feel like i've won a small lottery. 

i've encouraged my wife to continue chatting with preschool dads every chance she gets


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

GAhunter79 said:


> Zim...of all the states that need non residents to visit it's your wonderful yet broke state of Illinois. You should welcome us with open arms. The locals where we hunt love us. We buy their coffee, their food, and tip the wonderful waitresses. We are nice, polite, and respectful. You have a wonderful state (with poor politics). Don't try to hog it.


I have absolutely no problem with nonresidents. I'm one myself in 49 states. It's the NUMBER of them in IL that is the problem. Once the crooked politicians opened the floodgates our public land went to hell. They need to spend more time eliminating outrageous teacher and state employee pensions which private industry phased out decades ago, and spend less time pissing away our once quality deer herd.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Outdoorsman3... Great deer.!!! ..not to worry about missing out on Illinois when you have a chance to hunt AK! 
Thank you for your service!!! 
USAF (Ret) here.


----------



## Elipapa (Apr 16, 2011)

Cjclemens said:


> Not to make this all political but, given the mess libs have left this state in, the only real solution is deep and painful cuts across the board. If Madigan and his crew won't budge on any of their entitlement programs (which they passed with no way of funding in the first place) the Governor doesn't have too many options left. I don't envy Rauner one bit. He has a tough job, and he's likely going to piss a lot of people off, no matter what he does. I'm not saying I agree with what he did, but it's just something to think about. All I can say is at least he's doing _something_. Four more years of political gridlock and partisan bickering would surely bankrupt this state for good.


I agree 100%!!


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

Headed up there in mid Oct.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I will be there the 2nd week of Nov. Just need to hurry up and get here but I am going to try not to think about it.


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

ggrue said:


> Site M is a nice place to hunt, except for the all of the out-state hunters.


I thought the state limited those out of state tags in those state owned areas years ago


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

burls said:


> I thought the state limited those out of state tags in those state owned areas years ago


No. The vast majority of the public is open to anyone in unlimited numbers. There are just a few, mostly in west central, that have some sort of NR limit. Next spring I'll be appealing to legislators to restrict NRs on one such unlimited property I know of that needs it.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Im a fan of limiting hunters....otherwise popular poperties get crushed...

Just found out from my buddy that no one will be hunting his farms untill we start hitting them 31 Oct-10 Nov.... Getting fired up!


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

Tweet46 said:


> Im a fan of limiting hunters....otherwise popular poperties get crushed...
> 
> Just found out from my buddy that no one will be hunting his farms untill we start hitting them 31 Oct-10 Nov.... Getting fired up!


Nice. Good luck.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

I just read that there is a lottery for non-resident hunters at public land sites. This only applies to the 28 days prior to firearm season. I did notice they finally are placing them on other sites than site m. I noticed Sangchris Lake now has the lottery system. I think they all should, IMO. I understand Illinois has a good deer population, but I feel nonresident permits should be limited to private land or outfitters.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Starting to see some nice trail cam pics from others...anybody have any to share.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Getting some nice photos from my bud....nothing exceptional but decent


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Can't wait for the opener.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Maxemus said:


> Can't wait for the opener.


I can not wait for Oct 31st..... then its go time.


----------



## GAhunter79 (Dec 22, 2014)

Any chance the corn comes out early thus year? For west central illinois?


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I was out in Scott county hanging stands last weekend. I seen they were starting to shell corn. Not a lot but they were getting started!


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be hunting southern il. Got a couple good bucks on tail cam. This one I'll be after hard.



















Hope to catch him early.


----------



## davecz (Aug 3, 2009)

Ill be in southern Illinois the week before gun season, usually its pretty good


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

In eastern Illinois they have begun to shell corn in several spots. The weather looks pretty good for the next few weeks. They should be able to get a lot of crops out over the next several weeks.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

They are shelling corn here in west central. Hoping it disappears soon. Now if will just cool down, hate to be dressing a deer when its in the 80's or 90's


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

ggrue said:


> They are shelling corn here in west central. Hoping it disappears soon. Now if will just cool down, hate to be dressing a deer when its in the 80's or 90's


How does this effect the hunting?


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

How does which part affect the hunting?


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

Shelling corn.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Warm temps keep them moving at night

Corn hides them, corn coming out early depends on rain, if it rains they'll leave it in, if it stays dry they'll start cutting soon, some is starting to brown up already, beans are also yellowing up pretty good


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Harvest is coming along real well in Central IL. I know some farmers who have over 4,000 acres out already in this area. Over 300 acres of beans cut so far. Heck most are plowing right after the combines leave the fields.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

This was goin on behind my house yesterday.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Maxemus said:


> Can't wait for the opener.


Me either, t minus 14 days . Nice Elk by the way. Could not imagine all the meat that came off that beast.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

kenfa said:


> How does this effect the hunting?


When the corn is in the deer have over twice as big of an area to hide in. Kinda like taking all the fish out of a big pond and dumping them all into a little pond. Much easier to be fishing in the right spot!
Combines are rollin here around Shelby. Gotta hang one more stand and trim a few buddy stands for my 80 year old buddy:archery:


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Corn and beans are coming out pretty fast this week in the Peoria-Bloomington area. They'll lose a couple of days in the field with the rain in the forecast for tonight through Saturday morning but my foodplots need the rain and the harvest is still looking good beyond that. I'm expecting most of the corn to be out by the rut this year which will be nice.


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

wacker stacker said:


> When the corn is in the deer have over twice as big of an area to hide in. Kinda like taking all the fish out of a big pond and dumping them all into a little pond. Much easier to be fishing in the right spot!
> Combines are rollin here around Shelby. Gotta hang one more stand and trim a few buddy stands for my 80 year old buddy:archery:


Thank you


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

When do deer start working scrapes up there?


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

The next couple weeks you'll see a few popping up but I usually don't see too many active scrapes til mid-late october


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

JC-XT said:


> Corn and beans are coming out pretty fast this week in the Peoria-Bloomington area. They'll lose a couple of days in the field with the rain in the forecast for tonight through Saturday morning but my foodplots need the rain and the harvest is still looking good beyond that. I'm expecting most of the corn to be out by the rut this year which will be nice.


the way it's looking around here the corn will be out within the next two weeks. Three weeks tops. Much sooner than last year. It'll be a good year for everyone I imagine.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ggrue said:


> Me either, t minus 14 days . Nice Elk by the way. Could not imagine all the meat that came off that beast.


Thank you


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

My friend has said the same thing....the corn is coming out around his farms. Getting pretty dang excited, thats for sure!! The bow is shooting nice....need to stop trying to fix something that isn't broke! New tires on the truck....I'm just itchin to get on the road.... 11-12 days of hunting prime rut....gotta love it!!


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Putnam county here.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Local weatherman are calling for an inch of rain through tomorrow around the Illinois river to Springfield area. That will shut down the farmers for a few days. West of the river (IL) could get 1-2 inches.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

We got 1.5" here in the East Central part of the state. If we don't get any more rain, we could be back in the field around the middle of next week. Everything seems to be maturing and drying down pretty quickly. As long as the rain holds off, I think this is gonna be a quick harvest.


----------



## hillboy1964 (Apr 17, 2014)

hardin county on the river 10/31- 11/8


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Crops are coming out quick....deer look healthy....getting fired up!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

4 dead deer on my place so far. EHDis back


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> 4 dead deer on my place so far. EHDis back


That stinks, sorry to hear. It doesnt look like any rain in the forecast for a while either. We either need a frost or some rain to help out with those midges. I haven't heard anything where I hunt yet but there are always cases we don't find out.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that Ernie....So far nothing dead on our farms....keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> 4 dead deer on my place so far. EHDis back


Sorry to hear that. There's a lot of exposed mud in Illinois as the really wet spring and early summer turned into a really dry late summer. I was teal hunting Sunday and it was all mud and gnats in that hole.

Illinois needs a couple year break from disease outbreaks.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Haven't found any dead ones in my neck of the woods


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Buddy Found 1 dead on our place in Saline.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> 4 dead deer on my place so far. EHDis back


Man sorry to hear. I guess that's the way it goes but it's hard after you put a ton of work in only to see something like that. I hunt IL too and I guess they found some cases of EHD in some cows up in my county. Crazy


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just as a follow up on EHD. Spoke to my game warden yesterday and he tells me they've been getting calls for the past two weeks all across the west central area about people reporting dead deer.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

October is almost here we will be fine.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is a map on the IDNR Facebook page of reported EHD cases in Illinois.

https://www.facebook.com/Illinois-Department-of-Natural-Resources-101691346567146/timeline/


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Pope County


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bad news for sure....nothing reported around our area so far....keeping my fingers crossed!

BTW...Nice Pic!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anybody heard of any cases of EHD in Pike County this year? The map doesn't show any reports but doesn't mean someone hasn't found a dead deer and not reported it. I'll be there in November.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

checked around... didn't see any dead ones last few days.

Got this guy on cam... nice.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Extended forecast not shaping up so great for the opener. 75-77 High with no sharp clear cut front blowing through. I'll be watching and hoping for something to change. Working in Macomb Wednesday then driving down Thurs. AM.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Her's hoping for a cold front to head your way.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

well the weather is looking a little better for next weekend.


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

When I lived in central and eastern Illinois it seemed the first week was always pretty warm....only hunted opener once because of heat


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Scoured our creeks and water holes over the weekend and didn't find any dead deer. This was in Montgomery county. Also they finally took us off the late antlerless seasons, so that's a plus.


----------



## Unclebuck30804 (Sep 18, 2015)

I talked to my farmer buddy last night. He said they were finding tons of deer dead around his part of Pike co. That's kind of disheartening. I notice on the website that pike county had no confirmed dead deer reported. Guess they don't want to mess up that cash cow they have going on there.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I just checked the weather and a high of 61 where i'll be in Illinois this weekend, much better than I expected.

I haven't heard of much EHD where I hunt in Central Illinois. We really need some more rain or a freeze asap.


----------



## Il.xthunter (Jul 1, 2012)

Had this one on my camera. Temps Droping to 60 by mid week go luck to all. Stay safe!


----------



## Jackbag (Sep 28, 2015)

Just checked my camera Sunday and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

That will work.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

weather looks fantastic for opening day and weekend....


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes I was planning on sitting out til youth season... but maybe I will sneak in an afternoon hunt SAT or SUN.

YIPPEE! 

It always seems to happen this time of year... deer on the brain!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

bigbucks170 said:


> weather looks fantastic for opening day and weekend....


Agreed, can't really ask for much better temps here for the first few days of October.

The NE winds are rare, but I have a couple stands that I barely hunt that I'll get to sit in this weekend. It will be nice to see the view from those trees for a change, hopefully the view includes a really big, dumb buck within 20 yards.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

JC-XT said:


> Agreed, can't really ask for much better temps here for the first few days of October.
> 
> The NE winds are rare, but I have a couple stands that I barely hunt that I'll get to sit in this weekend. It will be nice to see the view from those trees for a change, hopefully the view includes a really big, dumb buck within 20 yards.


Just heard a cold front is coming in. Even better


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm ready! Glad the weather cooled down


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cold Front just came through here and is heading your way....A second, more powerful front is due this weekend....it is starting to feel like hunting season! Crops coming out around our farms....Im looking forward to finally getting out there and hopefully a successful season!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

She's itchin' to eat....


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I'm so excited I can't think straight. Itching to get out there.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Been driving from Chicago to LaSalle/Peru to Galesburg then Macomb tomorrow. The farther I drive, the more born and beans I see cut. Field across from my hotel is cut. Will be nice to get it out early. 

Glad I use two LW climbers wind direction no problem. I know tons for any wind.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Be in the 40s around here opening morning.... Love it!


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Maxemus said:


> I'm so excited I can't think straight. Itching to get out there.


t minus 1 day. Good luck.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

ggrue said:


> t minus 1 day. Good luck.


Thank you. Best of luck to all my fellow Illinoisans be safe out there


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

won`t sleep much tonight ...hunting public land in the morning..very excited good luck everyone...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck to you guys from out here.... my friend said all our beans are out and corn is well on the way too. It's getting better all the time!


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

I won't go out till Sunday, but I'm certainly geared up to get out there!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Going out tomorrow afternoon and then won't be headed out until the weekend. Hopefully get a doe out of the way. Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Tweet46 said:


> Good luck to you guys from out here.... my friend said all our beans are out and corn is well on the way too. It's getting better all the time!


Sounds like statewide about 33% of the corn and 25% of the beans are out. If the weather stays as dry as it has been those numbers will jump quickly over the next 7-10 days.

The corn is gone on one of the farms I hunt and one of the neighbor's fields are done too. Still a bunch standing on other surrounding farms but it's coming out at a pretty good clip. It will be nice to not have to deal with standing corn until mid or late November like some years.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Leaving in a few hours for a techno hunt tonight at the bow shop. Then heading. Out 5AM tomorrow morning. Corn is still out on our farm so I will be hunting an old grown up gravel road that has alot of good deer sign.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Luck Jmart! And to everyone else as well. Not much going to get done tomorrow at work...will be checking back here often to look for updates!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

corn is going fast....those farmers are busier then beavers....damn every time I make a plan corn is gone next day..must be cutting at night everything else is perfect conditions...very excited should be an awesome opening day and weekend even better weather wise..


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Kill em on the first shot!


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll probably make it out on Friday and try and get a doe at my urban spot. Wind is a bit high up near Chicago so its going to be a game time decision. Hopefully I can make it out once this weekend. Temps are really good for this time of year its just that wind is a bit high for the spot I hunt. 

Dry temps are a double edge sword it sounds like right now. It really helps get those crops out but with EHD showing its ugly head again, some rain would really help curb it.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck people!!


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

My supervisor is a smart man, told me to see him before I left and asked me if I was gonna be sick the rest of the week since deer season opened tomorrow....I just laughed and said more than likely I'll have the fever when I wake up. Good luck to everyone, I'm sure I'm in the minority here that will sleep in, but I have a couple small spots I can whack a doe rather easy in the afternoons


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I'm debating going in the am or doing only evenings. Seen only does tonight when I was driving around. Some of my plots are getting whacked. One had ten does in it.


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Will be hunting my own farm for the first time ever!!I will be hunting evenings only til later in October.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

[QnUOTE=rocklab;1079148290]Will be hunting my own farm for the first time ever!!I will be hunting evenings only til later in October.[/QUOTE]
congrats rocklab


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Maxemus!Still pinching myself!


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

rocklab said:


> Will be hunting my own farm for the first time ever!!I will be hunting evenings only til later in October.


That's cool..what a feeling...good luck to you and everyone else. Also be safe everyone.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rocklab...you are living my dream! Good luck!
Happy opening day to all!


----------



## nrlombar (Sep 18, 2014)

Heading down to peoria next weekend for a wedding for my wifes friend.... Super excited.... Out of town this weekend for work so itching to get some tree time and am thinking of trying to do so before the wedding Saturday. Anyone on here ever hunt Jubilee College state park, closest public land I could find? I have a call in to them to ask a few questions but looking to see anyone has some insight. Would anyone recommend anything else in the area?


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Had a med size 8 or so come in and checks a scrape at 8:30am this morning in S. Shawnee. Couldn't get my recurve pulled all the way back due to me sitting and it hitting bottom brace on XOP Hand Climber. He was about 10 step down wind and spooky so standing was out of question. 

These bucks around here where I hunt are checking yr. round scrapes pretty regular as of last few wks. Seen a couple small rubs but no fresh, new, scrapes.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

On my morning commute, I typically see a couple of deer. This morning I saw 8. Not sure if it was a fluke or if somebody in the area had them up and moving around. Hoping somebody knocks one down. If I can't hunt, I can at least read AT....


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Goose egg for me this am, was nice to be 20ft up though! Waiting on a wind shift to hunt a buck I have been getting on cam!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Got it done on opening day!! Spot and stalked. Seen three 100 yards out. Managed to get 10 yards from them and took this one out. 

It was such a rush. I've never been that close to a deer and I've never killed one from the ground with a bow. I will be on the hunt for a big buck the rest of the season.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet! Way to get it done! Good luck on getting that big buck now.


----------



## markk (Jan 7, 2012)

I plan on heading out to jo daviess on fri., ne winds 15-25 , i think i will hunt over a bean field, i made a nice ground blind between some large hay bales....


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Saw a wad of deer today. Saw a buck I call Walter at last light. Had him at 43 yards but I'm not gonna shoot him. He's a solid 140


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

7 does today and 1 spike. No shots. Trying again in the morning.


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> Saw a wad of deer today. Saw a buck I call Walter at last light. Had him at 43 yards but I'm not gonna shoot him. He's a solid 140


Thats a great opening night! Care to share any pics of ol Walter? No big deal if not


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Seen 5 does total this evening. Got busted by the first 2 in my ground blind for some reason, and then seen another 3 25 min before end of shooting light. They got alerted for some reason. I started another thread about my evening titled Need Ground Blind Help.

Did have one of the last 3 that came in at 35 yards but didn't feel comfortable with the shot so I passed.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Browning_270 said:


> Thats a great opening night! Care to share any pics of ol Walter? No big deal if not










Walter


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Heisenberg???


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

BOOYAH said:


> Heisenberg???


Good guess


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Maxemus said:


> Good guess


I thought he would really become a monster this year but he didn't follow the script.


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

Had a great opening day. Had a 145-150 inch at 64 yards in the field. He wasn't coming any closer. No mosquitoes = success.


----------



## Vito venison (Jul 19, 2012)

Passed this guy last year. Hope to meet up with him this November


----------



## Vito venison (Jul 19, 2012)

This year I decided to take the chopper out and get a birds eye view of the farm.....


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Maxemus said:


> Good guess


I was thinking On Golden Pond.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Doe down. Saw 4 doe yesterday morning. Put her down.
View attachment 2976482


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Burtle said:


> Got it done on opening day!! Spot and stalked. Seen three 100 yards out. Managed to get 10 yards from them and took this one out.
> 
> It was such a rush. I've never been that close to a deer and I've never killed one from the ground with a bow. I will be on the hunt for a big buck the rest of the season.


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> View attachment 2975402
> 
> Walter


Thanks for sharing! Think hes 4.5?


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

i saw 12 in southern IL last night - 8 does, 3 little bucks, and 1 buck that would go around 130". only the little bucks came close enough to shoot. the first deer came out into a CRP field about 515pm. the rest came out about 6pm and trickled through until about 645pm to a cut corn field.

great to be back in the woods with a bow in my hand and a tag in my pocket!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Had 1 3yo 10pt at 15 yards last night. Unfortunately the big boys he was runnin with were not with him and I didn't expect them to be at this point.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Browning_270 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Think hes 4.5?


Yes he is


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

hmmm...Walter Big....
Congrats to Whaack

Keep the posts coming...need my fix!


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Shoot a doe last night. She was with another doe and fawn. She had a good snoot on her haha

I have a pic but don't know how to put it up ( iPhone )


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Good movement yesterday afternoon, had five bucks, a doe, and twin fawns in my food plot all before 6:30.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I've seen quite a bit of activity. Last night was 20 does and 9 bucks. Nothing worth burning a tag on. 
Had 2 does and 2 fawns below me this am


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Ernie, When do you plan on getting your does....early season or late?


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Ernie doesn't think there's enough does around so he won't shoot them.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Ernie doesn't think there's enough does around so he won't shoot them.


That's correct there aren't because heartbreaker keeps shooting them all. Lol


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Tweet46 said:


> Hey Ernie, When do you plan on getting your does....early season or late?


Tweet 
This is one of those damned if you do and damned if you don't issues. When we first bought the place it was loaded with deer so we got a little overzealous and thinned out the herd a bit too much. Then we got hit hard with back to back EHD summers so we are trying to hold back in shooting does. So far we've found 5 dead deer and this am I found a dead doe the neighbors shot and lost. I think one more year of holding back will help the herd tremendously. Besides I've got my freezer full with elk.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone see this buck Jim Thome shot? What a monster!! 196"


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Killed a couple of does the first evening and second morning with my Covert Hunter Recurve. Had a little 4pt or so and couple of does under me this morning...National Forest.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Saw 19 does and fawns tonight. Where are those bucks????


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

saw lots of deer yesterday and about 1/3 as many tonight. Did get lucky enough to have a doe come in range long enough to get stuck with an arrow. The crops are really starting to disappear in Eastern Illinois!


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw 9 bucks tonight, 2 were shooters also saw like 15 does. Shot a big old long noser Saturday that found me. She started stomping and blowing...game over


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Saw 19 does and fawns tonight. Where are those bucks????


You know if you shot some of those 19 does it ought to make buck hunting better come rut. That doesn't seem like a good buck-to-doe ratio and if we have a tough winter, it's just going to make it harder for the rest of the deer.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

HeartBreak3r said:


> You know if you shot some of those 19 does it ought to make buck hunting better come rut. That doesn't seem like a good buck-to-doe ratio and if we have a tough winter, it's just going to make it harder for the rest of the deer.


You know I don't drink thAT QDMA kool aid


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Son and I went out last night and didn't see a thing until right at shooting light. 2 does and a shooter 8 point buck came in about 2 min before shooting light. Wish he would have taken that path 20 min earlier. Oh well at least we spent some quality time together and seen a 3.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

saw 15 does/fawns on saturday evening. what the heck bucks?!?


----------



## GAhunter79 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well the big boys know when the ladies want to play. Unless you can find out where one is eating & sleeping its going to be tough sledding until after the 20th of October more than likely. If you want to tramp around and try to find where one is eating and sleeping that may decrease your odds come rut time. I am practicing patience.


----------



## snwblnd (Nov 8, 2011)

Saturday afternoon/eve. Had a 6pt. walk by, then a small doe just before shooting hours ended.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

I saw some good movement the 1st and 3rd when I was out. Neighbor of mine in Fulton county just took a 197" on opening day. HUGE!!!


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Found a big, fresh, scrape this afternoon..first fresh one of the season that's not a year round scrape.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

wango tango said:


> I saw some good movement the 1st and 3rd when I was out. Neighbor of mine in Fulton county just took a 197" on opening day. HUGE!!!


Jim thome?


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> You know I don't drink thAT QDMA kool aid


That makes 2 of us


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> You know I don't drink thAT QDMA kool aid


 Not trying to start anything but would just like to know why...Pros and cons. Always like learning new things and ideas


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

greimer said:


> Not trying to start anything but would just like to know why...Pros and cons. Always like learning new things and ideas


I'm not getting into this here. It's been beat to death and both sides are entrenched in their beliefs.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

HeartBreak3r said:


> You know if you shot some of those 19 does it ought to make buck hunting better come rut. That doesn't seem like a good buck-to-doe ratio and if we have a tough winter, it's just going to make it harder for the rest of the deer.


Does are buck producers as the wise man Stanley always said,im with Maxemus QDMA koolaid getd poured down the drain


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I don't know about the rest of you guys but I hunted 5 days and saw a coyote every day. Between EHD, QDMA and now a healthy coyote population it's a miracle we have a deer herd


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Anyone see this buck Jim Thome shot? What a monster!! 196"




Ya that thing is an absolute stud of a deer. Congrats to Jim!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys but I hunted 5 days and saw a coyote every day. Between EHD, QDMA and now a healthy coyote population it's a miracle we have a deer herd


I didn't see any coyotes but did hear a bunch of them nearby as it got dark on Saturday. My trail cameras have been full of coyote pictures all summer though. 

Unfortunately for the coyotes I do have an AR-15, some free time this winter, and a mean streak.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw three coyotes the last two mornings I hunted..one ran the deer off that were around me. Don't know why they ran, he either only had three legs or was crippled up real bad.


----------



## Cyclone76 (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks like some crazy temp swings coming over the next week or so. Low 60's forecasted for the high at my stand on Friday, near 90 on Monday.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats a stud deer!! Congrats to Jim!


----------



## markk (Jan 7, 2012)

Way to go big Jim !!!!! looks like he shoots a bow just as good as he can swing a bat !!!!


----------



## SoIl.deerslayer (Nov 22, 2011)

union,alexander and johnson county's are my hunting areas..public,private,and self owned land..


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's a question guys, I took over a farm this year that I have hunted in the past. When the old tenant moved out I pulled all his stands. I did put a few of my stands back where they were before, but, I also tried new spots. Two spots turned out to not be as good as they looked in early spring. I want to move two stands this weekend or next. 

Obviously moving them between 10-2 is best this time of year. If I move these stands, how long do ya'll believe it will take for the areas to settle? I am not hunting till the end of October in order to let the property just sit and the deer to be comfortable.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Do it before it rains if you can. If they are lock ons with sticks, you could hunt them that day. If they are ladder stands they will get used to it quickly. I spray painted our black ladder stands with camo spray paint and they blend in much better now. You'd be fine to do that now if you plan on hunting late October.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I hung a stand Saturday and climed right in it and hunted, had deer around within an hour. Ended up shooting a doe and saw like 20 deer total


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

getting out for 1st time this year on saturday. weather doesn't look to good though. dang warm weather


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

bowhunter1661 said:


> Here's a question guys, I took over a farm this year that I have hunted in the past. When the old tenant moved out I pulled all his stands. I did put a few of my stands back where they were before, but, I also tried new spots. Two spots turned out to not be as good as they looked in early spring. I want to move two stands this weekend or next.
> 
> Obviously moving them between 10-2 is best this time of year. If I move these stands, how long do ya'll believe it will take for the areas to settle? I am not hunting till the end of October in order to let the property just sit and the deer to be comfortable.


I hang sets and hunt them an hour later. These deer are used to hearing us go about our daily lives.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone see anything this evening? I had to work late but it seemed like it would have been a good afternoon around macoupin county.


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

the best time to kill a deer is the first trip in... hang and hunt.. not sure why people worry about it... you should never go in clanging around aimlessly in the timber to alert everything within 2 square miles.. hang and hunt... take a pole saw in with ya and ditch it down wind after cutting a few lanes if needed...


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

I hung a new stand at 4:00pm yesterday, climbed in and shot a mature doe at 6:00. Watch your wind, be as quiet as possible and you should be good to go.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Was hoping to hunt last night and tonight but the Cubs game is the #1 priority right now!


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm with you BigBrian, #GoCubsGo!

I finally made it out this morning and had a nice shooter within 40 yards of me but never presented a shot. Also saw 2 different groups of does crossing a recently cut bean field. Very good first morning.

Also, checked my trail cam and have some promising bucks on it as well. Hope it turns out to be a great year, I get my first ever bow kill, and I get my first ever buck kill!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Luck to you getting that first kill! Those are some good looking bucks


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Had deer moving constantly last night from just before 4pm til dark.

Dinks at first... but then had a nice buck come out about 615pm. 

He was sparring w/ a 2.5yr old at 33 yards and I was able to draw and get a shot while he was distracted.

Piled up about 60 yards later. Already trying to figure out where to put the European mount...








Field dressed at 223lbs.

Freezer is FULL and I'm taking this evening off! 

LOVE AUTUMN!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats! That's a big boy


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

mb41 said:


> Had deer moving constantly last night from just before 4pm til dark.
> 
> Dinks at first... but then had a nice buck come out about 615pm.
> 
> ...


Great buck!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Slow night for myself and my boy. Didn't see anything. Buddy was out with his girls for Youth shotgun and didn't see a thing this morning and only saw 2 does at 300 yards this evening. Although I found out after my hunt that the property owners to the north of my property I hunt were target shooting yesterday and earlier today. Oh well..


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

mb41 said:


> Had deer moving constantly last night from just before 4pm til dark.
> 
> Dinks at first... but then had a nice buck come out about 615pm.
> 
> ...


Very nice in deed.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats mb, I exhausted myself today clearing a fallen cottonwood from shooting lanes. I bet the temps didn't make it easy handling a heavy buck like that.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone see anything this morning?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't seen a deer since the doe I killed Sunday evening. Sloooooowwwww,


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

This heat isn't good. Saw 2 doe last night and that was it.


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

Any scrapes yet?


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

Burtle said:


> Hunting side M, Christian County, and a private location in Sangamon County.
> 
> Ready for this season to start!


I used to hunt Site M a lot of years...There used to be a lot of big bucks..I killed several good ones...did have to work at getting away from other hunters but it was worth it.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

kenfa said:


> Any scrapes yet?


Found a fresh one yesterday when walking out. Several rubs too.


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

Coming up from Texas Friday. Do I need to bring thermacell?


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

kenfa said:


> Any scrapes yet?


Since I thoroughly polluted my top spot yesterday while trimming the fallen cottonwood, I poked around just a bit during return. Found 3 smoking hot fresh scrapes along with quite a few rubs with shavings below. One of the scrapes was 36" diameter without a single leaf or twig in there. Very thick area. Wish I had a trail cam with me. I will stay out until the next cold front maybe last week of October. 82 degrees today.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Went out this evening and I am glad I did. Ended up seeing 5 does about 100 yards away, a 130" 8 pointer cruise by about 30 yards from me (no shot), and 9 turkeys (8 hens and 1 tom) which offered no shot as well. Pretty warm tonight but was still gorgeous with nice activity.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

we have some young bucks hitting scrapes during daylight, but the big boys are hitting them at night. hoping this cold front stays on track for next weekend.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

kenfa said:


> Coming up from Texas Friday. Do I need to bring thermacell?


Yeah they were bad this past weekend where I was sitting.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I sat Sunday morning and didn't see anything. There's a lot of corn still in where I hunt and they won't be moving to my area to bed until it's out.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Just anchored ol nanny. Winds swirling on bottom bean plot. Radar was on and I barely pulled it off. Forky still standing around here in the all the green canopy some where. Turkey's yelp and cutting this morning and flew into plot to boot. I love it!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Leafwalker said:


> I sat Sunday morning and didn't see anything. There's a lot of corn still in where I hunt and they won't be moving to my area to bed until it's out.


I have several hundred acres of standing corn across the road from one of my spots too, I'm basically just waiting for it to come out to start hunting there and I'm hoping it comes out over the next two weeks.

My other spot doesn't have any standing corn in the immediate area anymore, but I haven't seen a good buck since 10/2. The weather looks pretty good this Friday-Sunday so I may have to get some afternoon hunts in this weekend since I'll probably be duck hunting in the mornings.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

The number of NRs in the Shawnee is staggering. It's mid-October and we have pressure like its the 3rd week of November. Thank goodness we own land, otherwise I'd have to sleep in my climber just to have a spot.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats Wacker....thats some freezer filler!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> The number of NRs in the Shawnee is staggering. It's mid-October and we have pressure like its the 3rd week of November. Thank goodness we own land, otherwise I'd have to sleep in my climber just to have a spot.


Knock on wood my two primary public spots have been NR free so far. Didn't expect that.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Zim said:


> Knock on wood my two primary public spots have been NR free so far. Didn't expect that.


I drive from Pope County to Carbondale for school everyday. Pass a ton of public ground. I've never seen it so crowded this early before. Looks like a huge % of those 55,000 NR tags will be used here. Awesome.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> I drive from Pope County to Carbondale for school everyday. Pass a ton of public ground. I've never seen it so crowded this early before. Looks like a huge % of those 55,000 NR tags will be used here. Awesome.


Pretty bad when someone like me who's job allows me to scout and hunt tons of Illinois public land year round chooses to pay $500 every four years to hunt Iowa public. But that's the result of opening the barn door to NR's here.

Thanks to two violent confrontations in 2013 I now have to pack this for my Illinois hunting trips. Pretty sad.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

greimer said:


> I will be there the 2nd week of Nov. Just need to hurry up and get here but I am going to try not to think about it.


Same here, headed up on Nov 9th.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Now those who think putting a stand up signifies their ownership of a public land spot get a glimpse of my Glock, and generally change their attitude.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Tough guy!!!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Zim said:


> Pretty bad when someone like me who's job allows me to scout and hunt tons of Illinois public land year round chooses to pay $500 every four years to hunt Iowa public. But that's the result of opening the barn door to NR's here.
> 
> Thanks to two violent confrontations in 2013 I now have to pack this for my Illinois hunting trips. Pretty sad.


I hate to hear of confrontations. There's 250,000 acres of public in southern Illinois. It's sad that some people "live" here 5 days a year and see fit to cause problems. I understand that it costs a lot of $ for NRs to hunt here, but it doesn't justify causing trouble for other people.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Zim said:


> Thanks to two violent confrontations in 2013 I now have to pack this for my Illinois hunting trips. Pretty sad.


Yikes, that's terrible. I hunt public a lot and have had some not-so-friendly types, but the majority of people have been respectful and helpful. I hope you never find yourself in a place to use that.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

BiggA said:


> Tough guy!!!


No not tough. In fact a pinched nerve have semi crippled my right arm. But I'm 56 and not interested in fist fights. My Glock is more a peacemaker than anything. But I know my rights and am willing to defend myself if necessary, without hesitation.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Zim said:


> No not tough. In fact a pinched nerve have semi crippled my right arm. But I'm 56 and not interested in fist fights. My Glock is more a peacemaker than anything. But I know my rights and am willing to defend myself if necessary, without hesitation.


Gotta do what you gotta do!

Carrying it on public ground??

Not telling anyone what to do but as a LEO please inform an officer that you're armed if he comes in contact with you on public ground. Not even legal to carry it on public ground but like I said, not telling anyone what to do. Just let them know.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd love to carry mine. But local CO said it's illegal and he isn't willing to look the other way.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow I'm sorry that some NR's have given other NR's a bad name....

I for one am a NR who is respectful and thankful for the opportunity to hunt in a great location, I am one who feels like I am a guest....just the way I was brought up I guess. I don't hunt public land...so no worries about me crowding anyone out.

I hunt private land by invitation only...for the past 25+ years. I was even able to carry a resident license up until I retired from the Air Force.

Good Hunting to everyone!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Tweet46 said:


> Wow I'm sorry that some NR's have given other NR's a bad name....
> 
> I for one am a NR who is respectful and thankful for the opportunity to hunt in a great location, I am one who feels like I am a guest....just the way I was brought up I guess. I don't hunt public land...so no worries about me crowding anyone out.
> 
> ...


I've met a ton of really great NRs that come here to hunt. Some I've gotten to know and now they drive up and stay at our farm for 7 days a year. It really is a shame that a few bad apples have tarnished the reputation of the rest. However, I will say that the good ones seem to move on quite a bit, but the bad ones hunt here year after year. I know most people won't agree, but I would be all for public ground being for residents only in the month of November. It gets so unbelievably crowded that it's almost not fun for a lot of people to hunt.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> I'd love to carry mine. But local CO said it's illegal and he isn't willing to look the other way.


This is not entirely correct. Granted, this CC law is new in Illinois and the specific regulations are complex and interpreted differently by various law enforcement. During my CC class I asked the instructor about carrying on WMA's and he cringed and declined to answer. Told me I should ask my local CO. That is why I sent an email to get in writing how the local CO's were enforcing some of the details. Here are some of my questions followed by a CO's response:

Ken I forwarded your questions to IDNR headquarters which were addressed by Capt Maul. 

1. I see it is legal to carry at JEPC as long as I am not hunting. So I am assuming it is legal to carry while scouting, as long as no gear or hunting permits are on hand? Yes, you can carry while in the field scouting deer but not while in the field during your actual hunt. However, a concealed firearm can be carried at JEPC while conducting other types of hunting such as upland and furbearer.
2. Is it legal to carry in the JEPC campground? Yes, except while physically within the boundaries or border of any playgrounds located within the campground or day use areas. 
3. Is it legal to carry at the JEPC headquarters facility? Yes, unless the door is posted with a concealed carry prohibition sign. To my knowledge, there is no sign on the door at JEPC office, but that would be easily enough figured out by just looking for the prohibition sticker on the door. 
4. Is it legal to carry in the JEPC parking lots at all times? Yes
5. I'm assuming it is legal to keep my Glock stored in my vehicle while parking in any JEPC parking lot? Yes

cpostar Sgt Chris Stone #357
District 10

So yes you can carry on public land under some conditions. And you can always carry in parking areas where some disputes could develop. It also appears you can return to your vehicle, leave your hunting gear, pack your heat, and go confront ahole. I would encourage any harassed hunters to get a CC license and pack heat. Educate yourself on the regulations and how the local law enforcement interprets them.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Zim said:


> This is not entirely correct. Granted, this CC law is new in Illinois and the specific regulations are complex and interpreted differently by various law enforcement. During my CC class I asked the instructor about carrying on WMA's and he cringed and declined to answer. Told me I should ask my local CO. That is why I sent an email to get in writing how the local CO's were enforcing some of the details. Here are some of my questions followed by a CO's response:
> 
> Ken I forwarded your questions to IDNR headquarters which were addressed by Capt Maul.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that! It was definitely helpful. The CO here made it seem like a black and white matter. He said it was illegal. Period.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

My CC class said as long as you aren't hunting it was okay. You could carry it deer hunting if it was legal to take a deer with.


----------



## buckm1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure what caused the situation, but it would have to be a forcible felony for the cc permit holder to even use the weapon. You can encourage getting a permit just please be familiar with when, where and why you can use your weapon.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

buckm1 said:


> Not sure what caused the situation, but it would have to be a forcible felony for the cc permit holder to even use the weapon. You can encourage getting a permit just please be familiar with when, where and why you can use your weapon.


This is obvious, the details of which are taught and emphasized in every CC course. I intend to promptly use my Glock if and when that line is touched. To those who think they personally own public land they put a stand on I'd suggest they know the law as well.


----------



## IRUTTOO (Oct 18, 2013)

I personally do not hunt public land. But if you take your hunting gear to the truck and get your ccw and then walk back out to confront the person, then you are the problem. Just my opinion...


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

supposed to be cool this weekend in central IL. for those that hunt evenings in October, how soon do you get to your spot on those cool October days?


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

IRUTTOO said:


> I personally do not hunt public land. But if you take your hunting gear to the truck and get your ccw and then walk back out to confront the person, then you are the problem. Just my opinion...


LOL... Have to agree w/ this one.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Back on topic....


mshred said:


> supposed to be cool this weekend in central IL. for those that hunt evenings in October, how soon do you get to your spot on those cool October days?


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

IRUTTOO said:


> I personally do not hunt public land. But if you take your hunting gear to the truck and get your ccw and then walk back out to confront the person, then you are the problem. Just my opinion...


Please read my post. I never said I did this.  I only stated one interpretation of what the new Illinois law ALLOWS.

That being said, I will definitely be packing heat if I were in a similar situation again. In my situation, I turned in the criminals (2), who were guilty of egregious hunter harassment, to a CO and sheriff's police. The CO asked for the GPS coordinates of the two fortress stands the criminals erected. So I went back in to the hunting area to get these, with his approval. It was at this point the criminals committed 5 violations of the law. These were reported to Cass County sheriff's policeman "Roscoe P. Coaltrain", who in essence shrugged the entire incident off, filed a false police report, and subsequently failed to even return my calls (8). I later reported him in to an Illinois sheriff's police complaint department. This guy I later found out knew the perpetrators, and was more interested in eating donuts and leaning on the water cooler. I'll not wait for them next time by a long stretch. Since that is how they operate, I'll simply handle it myself.

I definitely was not "part of the problem". You need to do your homework before making accusations. The CO even agreed I committed absolutely zero violations of the law by anyone's measure. During those 4 years I turned in 3 poachers, one of which I know was prosecuted. The others I did not hear about. I did this while others in the parking lots witnessed the same things I did but just chose to remain silent and uninvolved.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

In my opinion, it is those who witness this stuff, yet choose to turn their backs and stay uninvolved, that are your............"problem". That would not include me.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Love me a heart shot, 6 pm last night. Only my 2nd hunt of the year


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Wondering what would be the latest time right now that you would want to be in your stand/blind? Going to try to get off early tomorrow and go and was just wondering. I'm thinking at least no later than 4. What do you guys think?


----------



## jepik (Jul 15, 2010)

I also agree with Iruttoo + BiggA..


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

BDPIL said:


> Wondering what would be the latest time right now that you would want to be in your stand/blind? Going to try to get off early tomorrow and go and was just wondering. I'm thinking at least no later than 4. What do you guys think?


Sounds about right. I think I'll shoot for 3pm this weekend.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

offroadr said:


> Love me a heart shot, 6 pm last night. Only my 2nd hunt of the year


Nice shot. Congrats!


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking forward to this cold front pushing in this weekend! It will be my first time out to the stand this year. Has anyone seen much morning movement the past couple days?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm heading out this weekend for sure. Maybe tonight if the wind isn't crazy.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

raber88 said:


> Looking forward to this cold front pushing in this weekend! It will be my first time out to the stand this year. Has anyone seen much morning movement the past couple days?


Seen 25 does this morning. Still not seeing any bucks in the mornings


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

seen 3 bucks (1 shooter) and 4 does tonight. Buddy Killed a Button buck about 200 yards down field of me. Big scrape line around my stand that is getting hit hard. Trying to decide to hunt the rub line stand in the morning or the standing bean field stand. hard decision.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county, sat last 2 hours of light tonight and saw nothing. Going to give morning a shot for couple hours.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of activity right at dark.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Buddy had lots of movement this evening...with one shooter...just no shot


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

I saw 4 does tonight and had a large bodied deer under the stand. I waited to climb down to not spook but has heavy as the leaves were moving I'm sure it was a large deer.


----------



## snwblnd (Nov 8, 2011)

Saw a nice 8pt working a scrape tonight. A definite shooter. I'm going to set up a little closer tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## markk (Jan 7, 2012)

Zim, Great choice of Firearm !!!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Bucks would need a backhoe to build a scrape around here! Dryyyyyy! Hard to see any sign.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

Still in bachelor groups, 1 of 4 from Wed. night.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nicely done...great picture! Congrats!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Saw 2 does at about 5:45 yesterday and then had a 6 point non-shooter come in and make a scrape. Then this doe came in at 6:30 and got a Killzone launched at her. Buddy shot a doe also last night. I did not go out this morning but my buddy did and he scared off most of the deer before he got to stand. He said they are really moving early. he didn't see anything after sunrise.


----------



## RP2 (Oct 13, 2015)

I will be hunting IL this year, I live here so its kind of a given. 
I haven't hunted with a bow since '99 or '98 though I have gun hunted most of the years since. I just lost interest in it with a bow but decided to pick up the quest again this year. I hunt mostly my own private ground but will venture into some forest service property bordering my land some. I too carry my pistol as I have had too many violent dog confrontations and I'm one of those willing to fight the system when the gov says I can't carry a sidearm on my own land and have to have my bow locked during non hunting hours to and from my stand thus leaving me totally defenseless.

The dog cases have documentation so I do have a leg to stand on!

It will be interesting to see how a lower level of DNR officers pans out, last I heard the layoffs were delayed but I know they are stretched pretty thin as is.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Saw 10 this morning. Including an antler doe. I shot this one because she was standing downwind of me, did not want to educate the herd. Meat in the freezer for my dad. Kill zone did a number.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the size of those mid-west whitetails!! Lots of groceries there.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Seen 4 does and a 7 pointer, he was pushing them around but cought wind of my Tinks I had out on a limb. Shot him and he went 50yrd. All in last half hour of light.


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

Saw a super spike first and watched him scent check the ground the whole way. Five minutes later I had a non typical come down wind to the base of the tree and was enroute to shoot until the stand made a noise. The buck spooked and walked right back to where he came from. (No shot). I grunted at him and a shooter 8 popped up. He j-hooked into a scrape for one last time and was shot at 20 yards. The weather really got the Bucks moving this morning. The first real cold fronts are always a great time. It was around 38 degrees this morning.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county, sat for 2 hours this morning and saw nothing. Great temps, sure thought I was going to see something.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Swampseed said:


> Monroe county, sat for 2 hours this morning and saw nothing. Great temps, sure thought I was going to see something.


I don't invest much effort at all this time of year outside of a crazy blast of cold like Oct. 17th, 2007, which included snow. But I am older and need to conserve my energy. I've found a better investment of my mid-October time is getting ahead at work, so I can use that time for hunting later. Am assembling all my camping/hunting trip gear though. My serious hunting will begin October 23rd this year.

Taking the Cabela's Alaknak wall tent this year, camping much of the time.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## snwblnd (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice set up Zim. Will county-My 8pt didn't show up last night. Saw a lone doe walking down a trail at 3pm. That's it.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Tagged to find later


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

This weekend was slow for me and my buddies, thought it would be better with the cold. Oh well. I am taking 2 weeks off from deer hunting, let the property rest and hit it after Halloween.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Nothing but does, fawns, and little bucks for me this weekend. The only two good bucks that I saw were after dark driving home the past two nights. 

I'd really like to see some rain, my food plots are getting chewed to the dirt and without rain to keep the vegetation growing I'm only going to have anything green in the shadiest parts of the plots. It's rained twice since I planted on 9/5 and not at all in the last 4 weeks. It's crazy dry out there. 

I'm looking forward to November if I don't get lucky and fill my second buck tag before Halloween, I still haven't sat in what I consider to be my four best stands that are normally pretty good when the bucks are cruising.


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

What species of turkey is in SE Illinois?


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

offroadr said:


> This weekend was slow for me and my buddies, thought it would be better with the cold. Oh well. I am taking 2 weeks off from deer hunting, let the property rest and hit it after Halloween.


Same here. I was surprised as well with the cooler temps.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

kenfa said:


> What species of turkey is in SE Illinois?


Whole state has easterns


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Does, fawns and small bucks. 2 shooters at the scrapes right after dark and just before daylight. Hangin it up until next weekend with the warm weather here. The lull did not disappoint even with the cool temperatures.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

u
Saturday was productive for me and my buddy killed a doe on one of my foodplots.







we put the leash on her lol!


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Good weekend in Bureau county. Lots of promising signs for the future, every doe I saw had twins. Probably saw 6 different groups, over the weekend. This property has been hit hard by whatever and numbers were the lowest I have ever seen last year, so I'm glad to see a young crop. Buck sightings were down only saw two small ones, did have something exit the woods past dark while I was getting ready to get down. My guess was a buck, but never could tell. It was a beautiful weekend and, I was happy to be out enjoying the woods. Be safe, and have fun.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Another nice weekend of hunting, I cant believe its Monday again already. Didn't see any mature bucks this weekend but Saturday evening and Sunday morning saw a lot of 2 1/2 year old bucks pushing does all over the bean field. Was hoping to tag a doe this weekend but never did work out, they were always looking behind them and on the move pretty quickly. Had a young 6 pointer walk under my stand Saturday evening and 2 spikes walk under Sunday morning. Will probably let the woods sit idle until the cold weather returns.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

kenfa said:


> What species of turkey is in SE Illinois?


Eastern


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Whom else's food plots are suffering from this dry weather? My barasicas are basically all dead.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not saying the rut is close or anything but I had a small 3.5 year old checking where all the does came out into the field tonight and walked the whole edge of the bedding cover. He did stop to eat once and was on the move from he moment I saw him. Once again I'm not saying we're even close to the rut but wouldn't be surprised to see a few does go into heat soon. He came out right at 630.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

I did not think you could carry a concealed firearm legally while bow hunting in Illinois. Maybe I am wrong. Additionally, man were the deer hitting the white oaks over the weekend. I saw deer for most of the day coming in to eat, from fawns to 6 pointers. Took a nice adult doe for the freezer. Feels nice to start to fill the freezer.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

ggrue said:


> I did not think you could carry a concealed firearm legally while bow hunting in Illinois. Maybe I am wrong. .


You are correct, it is illegal even with a CCL.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't seen the first white oak acorn this year.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

ggrue said:


> I did not think you could carry a concealed firearm legally while bow hunting in Illinois. Maybe I am wrong.


If you scroll up you will see some details I posted about where/when you can carry. There's enough availability to deter riff raff.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

dmason3 said:


> I'm not saying the rut is close or anything but I had a small 3.5 year old checking where all the does came out into the field tonight and walked the whole edge of the bedding cover. He did stop to eat once and was on the move from he moment I saw him. Once again I'm not saying we're even close to the rut but wouldn't be surprised to see a few does go into heat soon. He came out right at 630.


All you need is one in your area and it all changes pretty quick! Heading out this weekend and hoping that we have one hot somewhere on the farm.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

No one say the word "rut"... Id rather keep the area free of NRs for as long as possible =D


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Saw what I thought was the same buck tonight. Came out with the same does and fed and didn't seem interested in anything but feeding. It's just a few weeks away though guys. The bucks are packing on the weight.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Need a cold snap on Halloween, that would be a real treat.....


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hunted hard today. Movement Very slow for me.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm going to make a bold prediction and say that in about 10 days from now the Illinois hunting thread is going to start having some happy hunters posting in it. :teeth:


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

JC-XT said:


> I'm going to make a bold prediction and say that in about 10 days from now the Illinois hunting thread is going to start having some happy hunters posting in it. :teeth:


I'm gonna say I agree with you.. I think seeking will start this weekend. With high action and full on chasing by the 30th. I am also gonna go as far as to say lock down by the 10th..


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I sure hope I'm one of them...buddy has seen some good bucks around....just need that right opporunity!


JC-XT said:


> I'm going to make a bold prediction and say that in about 10 days from now the Illinois hunting thread is going to start having some happy hunters posting in it. :teeth:


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I just looked at the 10 day forecast...as I know it can change the weather next week looks good and couldn't be better timing


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

greimer said:


> I just looked at the 10 day forecast...as I know it can change the weather next week looks good and couldn't be better timing


Yup I'm loading jeep today and heading down. I'm lucky I set up facilities to inspect for my job in Peoria two days then will be pitching my tent Friday afternoon. All travel expenses free. Marriott one day, campground the next. Temps dropping daily beginning Saturday.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

This Sunday looks to be the start of the kick off the weather looks goo but the outlook has changed some. There will be some good day no doubt but not as many as I was hoping for.


----------



## 2506Rem (May 3, 2004)

Sat last night, seen 2 does and one spike. I have to agree if we could get a cold snap late next week that would be ideal


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Dextee said:


> This Sunday looks to be the start of the kick off the weather looks goo but the outlook has changed some. There will be some good day no doubt but not as many as I was hoping for.


I agree. The high pressure coming in on Sunday and with the winds dying down it should be good but a little warm. I'm taking off next week and going to try and get one before they start chasing. Bucks are moving good 45-60 mins before day light on our cameras.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

On my way ...,, looks like I may have kicked whooping cough earlier than expected


----------



## hillboy1964 (Apr 17, 2014)

i was there last thursday thru sunday setting up my bow stands for Oct. 28th to Nov. 8. when riding around i saw several groups of bucks together in bean fields in a area they call the bottoms. looks like the deer herd is coming back strong. saw alot of 3 year old bucks, and saw some very impressive older bucks as well. happy and safe hunting to everyone and i wish each of you the best of luck


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Almost all night pics right now for me. The scrapes showed up last weekend with the cold spell. One 3.5 year old split brow nine on cam he but probably should get the pass.







I have his split side shed from last year.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll be out the next 2 weekends. Always have great luck on halloween weekend


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Still mostly night pics for us as well....although buddy has seen a couple very nice deer while glassing field edges.
Still no great movement yet but everything is pointing towards a very good season

Ernie...great to hear you are feeling better! Safe travels as you head that way!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep - pics from this past Sunday - bucks at the scrapes hour before daylight and hour after dark. We'll see what the cards show after Sunday mornings hunt.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> Almost all night pics right now for me. The scrapes showed up last weekend with the cold spell. One 3.5 year old split brow nine on cam he but probably should get the pass.
> View attachment 3086418
> 
> I have his split side shed from last year.



Looks like a 2.5 to me. Good genetics!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm in the East Central part of the state. I drive an hour to and from work each day. Not seeing much movement during daylight hours at all......


Have you guys noticed the number of **** road kills the last few weeks??? And I mean some big *****!!!!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

This old fat boy was moving in the day light.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

cujrh10 said:


> Looks like a 2.5 to me. Good genetics!










Here he is last year....I guessed him to be 2.5 then???








Side profile from the other night.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Are you sure those are the same deer? The brows have that split but there are some differences that I question.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

rfeather said:


> This old fat boy was moving in the day light.
> View attachment 3086754
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086770


Your food plot looks like ours...... WE NEED SOME RAIN!!!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Just checked my cam pics last night and most of the deer were moving at night when the temps were warm. I did get some pics of some deer moving late in the evenings when it cooled down last weekend. Hopefully it cools down enough this weekend to get them moving again in daylight hours. 

My plot is doing ok. I hunt in a 15 acre river bottom that was flooded most of the spring so I have a little moisture left but need it to rain on Friday and Saturday for sure.


----------



## hillboy1964 (Apr 17, 2014)

we saw a very large number of ***** on the road and saw several from the stand. it is like they were in rut as many that were ran over.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

cujrh10 said:


> I'm in the East Central part of the state. I drive an hour to and from work each day. Not seeing much movement during daylight hours at all......
> 
> 
> Have you guys noticed the number of **** road kills the last few weeks??? And I mean some big *****!!!!


Yes ***** mashed everywhere!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Coyotes are running rampant on my farms


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Maxemus said:


> Coyotes are running rampant on my farms


Choot 'em


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Then choot 'em again!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I'm going to become a yote murderer after deer season


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll be concentrating on some cooler shady areas a with running stream.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I'm Hunting it up tonight.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> I'm Hunting it up tonight.


Is there any chasing going on ?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

a little bit. She wasn't quite ready yet.. I'm all rutted up though..


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Lots of dead ***** out. Saw one the other day that I thought it was a dog. had to slow down to make sure it was a ****. Havent seen near as many roadkill deer this year so far. My brother smacked one the other morning with his car but didnt go back to see what it was. went into his windshield


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

I have not seen many roadkills either here in west central. One fawn, but that is about it.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's been to hot for me I'm looking forward to some cool weather last year in November it was really cold and windy , this year it's to warm ! I hate it M


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

How many of you are going to give tomorrow a shot? Winds are supposed to be 15-25. Thinking I might as well go out since it will be the only day this weekend I will be able to hunt.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

BDPIL said:


> How many of you are going to give tomorrow a shot? Winds are supposed to be 15-25. Thinking I might as well go out since it will be the only day this weekend I will be able to hunt.


I personally am not gonna go out. It would all depend on your property. I wait cause I don't want to get in there and have my wind blowing in the bedroom. If your wind is good hunt. if it's questionable stay out and wait. The last thing you want to do is be patient all year and then go in and blow a stand up on a mediocre hunt. just my 2 cents.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Ground is in a river bottom and works well with a West wind like we are supposed to have tomorrow. We hunt in a ground blind so that does help with scent. Might just as well stay out. Although they are harvesting the field of corn 200 yards away from my blind so the deer may be moving.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone familiar with Kankakee State Park ?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

As much as I WANT to get out this weekend, I don' think it's gonna happen. I'll pull my cards tomorrow mid morning and see what I see. That might change my mind. If not, I'll be watching dirt bikes and drinkin beer.


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

ggrue said:


> I have not seen many roadkills either here in west central. One fawn, but that is about it.


I saw my first road kill Tuesday on I-74 between Galesburg and Peoria.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

kurtg2020 said:


> I saw my first road kill Tuesday on I-74 between Galesburg and Peoria.


My father in-law said he saw a nice buck dead in the median on 74 just outside Bloomington a couple days ago. Had to have happened during the day because he didn't see it in the morning but then saw it in the afternoon....... I'd say he was either on the move or possibly they were picking corn in the area and ran him out the field.


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

BDPIL said:


> How many of you are going to give tomorrow a shot? Winds are supposed to be 15-25. Thinking I might as well go out since it will be the only day this weekend I will be able to hunt.


I'll be out tonite, currently cloudy so it does feel cooler. Saw a couple of shooters out last night through the glass feeding just before dark.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be out every evening and morning from now through 1st gun season weather permitting. I am going to start along whatever edge is good for my wind in a big open river bottom with a 20 acre thick wooly patch centered in it. Here I can watch a huge area to see when the bucks start cruising. Once this happens I will verify it with my cams and start playing my foodplots where the ladies hang out and funnel spots. Last year the morning of the 24th is when it seemed to begin with the younger bucks.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds a nice plan Wacker....good luck! Keep posting what you see happening!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> I will be out every evening and morning from now through 1st gun season weather permitting. I am going to start along whatever edge is good for my wind in a big open river bottom with a 20 acre thick wooly patch centered in it. Here I can watch a huge area to see when the bucks start cruising. Once this happens I will verify it with my cams and start playing my foodplots where the ladies hang out and funnel spots. Last year the morning of the 24th is when it seemed to begin with the younger bucks.


Awesome!!! You could be a great resource for all of us.

What part of the state are you in? Just general area


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Scrapes are getting active! Killed a 125ish 10 that is 4 years old yesterday morning, watched him hit 2 scrapes and had him on cam the night before on a scrape not far from where i shot him! Good mass but short tines.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

dtrkyman said:


> Scrapes are getting active! Killed a 125ish 10 that is 4 years old yesterday morning, watched him hit 2 scrapes and had him on cam the night before on a scrape not far from where i shot him! Good mass but short tines.


Awesome. Pics?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

dtrkyman said:


> Scrapes are getting active! Killed a 125ish 10 that is 4 years old yesterday morning, watched him hit 2 scrapes and had him on cam the night before on a scrape not far from where i shot him! Good mass but short tines.


I have two cams on scrapes and have been checking them every other morning. So far there have been bucks on or around them every night and a couple nights there were bucks fighting around them. I just got another cuddeback working so I need to find another scrape on a different property to get it on. I have noticed their necks are swelling as well. I will be sure to post what I see. Saturday evening looks like the wind is turning from the north and a cool front is moving in. Most of my stand work with a north wind.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I think things will start to really pop off next week we have a cold front moving I Wednesday. I know everyone is getting rambunctious. I can only speak for myself. I only have a 60 acre farm but I have 10 sets up. I have only hunted for 6hrs this year. I have been in and out pulling cards but that's it. 

I'm itching to hunt but with this wind and dew to swirling in my area I will stay out. 

what I have saw on my farm Schuyler County is does have got rid of fawns. bucks are out cruising youngsters during shooting light I have some on cam at 3pm. big boys are still nocturnal. I made 2 scrapes they nailed both the night after I made them. I have saw very few rubs in places I normally see quit a few. I truly think things are close.

as far as Hunting goes this weekend if you have a area you can hunt that wind isn't a issue go for it. Or I have even thought about hitting some public ground just to get out and see what's going on. But if wind plays a major role on your farm like it does on mine. I would not hunt this weekend. as stated before why blow up your spot for a 1 or 2 day hunt. when were almost to the prime.. I will be reading this thread hot and heavy from now till mid December..

GL everyone & let's see some pics if ya got um.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> I think things will start to really pop off next week we have a cold front moving I Wednesday. I know everyone is getting rambunctious. I can only speak for myself. I only have a 60 acre farm but I have 10 sets up. I have only hunted for 6hrs this year. I have been in and out pulling cards but that's it.
> 
> I'm itching to hunt but with this wind and dew to swirling in my area I will stay out.
> 
> ...


I think this is right on. I am ready to go, but I am staying out. However, IF Sunday morning the wind does Stay North AND my camera shows a good reason to go, I will. I will likely pull out the Boss Decoy and Rattle.


----------



## 2506Rem (May 3, 2004)

I put out a scrape last night with a camera. Hoping to get some hits. What techniques are you guys using to make your scrapes? I just been using the golden scrape and breaking some licking branches above. Seems to make them intersted.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

2506Rem said:


> I put out a scrape last night with a camera. Hoping to get some hits. What techniques are you guys using to make your scrapes? I just been using the golden scrape and breaking some licking branches above. Seems to make them intersted.


I generally tear up the ground below an over hanging limb then take a massive dump in it


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

2506Rem said:


> I put out a scrape last night with a camera. Hoping to get some hits. What techniques are you guys using to make your scrapes? I just been using the golden scrape and breaking some licking branches above. Seems to make them intersted.


Clean and scent free when I go in. I find a nice branch away from where I'm gonna make the scrape cut it off so it's good and solid. Go to scrape sight tear up the ground get a good fresh earthy smell. I will use a mock scrape dripper if I can. I do not use there urine. I only use the best & freshest around. I will put a link below. Once I get the ground smelling fresh I will squirt some non hot doe in the scrape. I don't use hot doe urine till I'm gonna hunt. then I squirt some Buck in the scrape. that's it. I uasly make a 3x3 area and by the end of the season it's the size of the bed of a truck. Now one thing I do is I make scrapes where the bucks had made them the year before or previous years. I basically just get them started.. I leave the camera on the tree year round. replace cameras when needed. 

I also have a few spots where I will use tarsel gland not all but a couple if they have been rubbing allot right there as well. 

The key I feel to success is fresh urine. I do not use the crap they sell in stores unless it's from the fridge from the supplier I use his farm is only 20 miles from my home. and he delivers to allot places by where I hunt. There is another supplier from Illinois I have been going to try. can't Remember the name of them.

here is a link to his page

http://www.hunzikersdeerscent.com/


----------



## Cyclone76 (Sep 14, 2013)

JHENS87 said:


> Lots of dead ***** out. Saw one the other day that I thought it was a dog. had to slow down to make sure it was a ****. Havent seen near as many roadkill deer this year so far. My brother smacked one the other morning with his car but didnt go back to see what it was. went into his windshield


I hear you on the *****. The last 2 miles to my hunting spot had to have at least 20 dead *****. I have only seen one roadkill deer so far in DuPage, although I did have a buck awful close to the road a week ago while driving south towards my ground.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like its starting to get good...my arrival on Halloween sounds like the timing should be just about perfect.


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

I will be in clayton illinois from November 1 until 8 looks like I picked the right week


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Heading out on Sunday morning to Lasalle. We will see whats going on. Camera action was slow, early morning and night pics mostly.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Low pressure, 66 degrees, half azz wind, but I am going anyway. Been awake since 3 am trying to figure out where to go.......think I will sit on a foodplot in a spot I am not to concerned about blowing up.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Go get em Wacker!


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

cujrh10 said:


> I generally tear up the ground below an over hanging limb then take a massive dump in it


lmao


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

How was it today? anyone have any auodates?


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Saw the most deer I've seen in one sit all year tonight. First time I've ventured back away from field edges this year. Had a 3 yr old 10 at 15 yds broadside that made me take a 2nd look. No signs of rut. Does with their fawns. Bucks and does feeding all around me.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I saw some early rutting behavior by bucks today. Slow morning but I was changing out cards on some cameras mid morning and on the way to a camera only 40 yards from my truck (which I left running on the edge of a field I drove in) and I see deer coming through the timber. I squat down and here comes a 6 point dogging a doe hard - they both ran by me within 8 paces and never knew I was there. Chased around in circles and then headed north. You'd have thought it was November 7 or something.

Then, this evening's hunt was a bit crazy. Saw 5 bucks and 7 or 8 does (all inside of 50 yards) but never could get a shot at a mature doe partly because one of the bucks was a nice 9 point (probably right about 125) who was dogging does. He actually gave me a shot but wasn't interested (although he looked tempting at first) - he needs another year - looked like a 3 1/2 year old. After dogging one for a bit he full out chased her out of sight (way more than 100 yards) across a cut bean field. It was a bit nuts. Three of the other bucks were dinks and one was a 2 1/2 year old 8.

Saw scrapes opened up as well - which I expect this time of year but didn't expect to see the chasing I saw. And it was sort of warm and windy today - not a great weather day. High pressure moving in over night - temps dropping into 30's and wind dying down so the morning could be really good.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw 3 does one of which was with her fawn. Had one basket running one of the lone does around.







I gave this one a ride in the GMC.
She got down wind and ran to 30 and stopped quartering to me hard so I put the steelhead in front of the shoulder and it exited just behind the ribs on the opposite side. The steelheads are impressing me.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

First sit all year that i was skunked...wind was crazy


Camera showed movement all at night...


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Shot a doe at 6:25. Right when the wind quit.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. I'm itching bad to get out there.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well i decided to go this morning since the wind was good. Does does and more does. No bucks. Probably wont get a chance to go until Wednesday night.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

A few does here no bucks.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Wow I'm surprised you didn't see some bucks up this mornin. nice and cool. looked like we had a light frost last night I would of thought there would of been a ton of movement.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Thought this morning would be better than it was - weather was perfect. Only had a 2 1/2 year old 8 point come by 15 min after first light. Dead after that other than a mink messing around below me (which was cool) and lots of squirrels. Pulled the card from the camera there and there were tons of deer on it - every morning and night - so even more surprised it was so dead this morning. Oh well. Won't be in a stand again until next Sat.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county, hunted couple hours till 9. Not seeing anything been very slooow for me.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

This guy come out in the field next to my new house this afternoon with several does while we were moving in. Saw us unloading from a long ways off and didn't like it. He turned around and walked right back into the woods. Obviously none of the does were even close


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Slow night for me, had a spike walk through and a doe about 30 minutes later. Saw 4 does out feeding around 6:15. Rain on Tuesday and Wednesday and hope it will be on after that.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Awesome. Pics?


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Saw a year old six pointer and a two year old eight pointer tonight. The eight worked a scrape over pretty good and I have pics of a pretty nice ten pointer working that scrape almost every night. The ten pointer is almost an identical twin of the buck I killed on 10/2 in that same spot. 

Zero does tonight, and I heard about 6-8 coyotes barking and howling not too far from me. I'm looking forward to filling my second buck tag and start hammering the coyotes, they have been pretty scarce the past few years but they're all over my trailcams this year.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

No deer tonight. I thought it would be a good evening. Maybe the big moon has em on a differect schedule? My buddy did take out a coyote, so that helps.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Less then a week and I'll be able to play too...lol


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lots of basket racks this weekend. It's almost time.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Had 2 different spikes and a small 6pt after doe's this weekend. little button buck played around long enough to get in my wind and get all kinds of mad at me too


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm thinking about breaking out the Tinks #69 next weekend. This cooler weather should get the ball rolling.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Skunked again...since the corn foeld i hunt off of was plowed/chisled under, i haven't seen a deer since.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Skunked again...since the corn foeld i hunt off of was plowed/chisled under, i haven't seen a deer since.


I am in the same situation on the the West side of the property. It's going to be extra challenging on that side of the farm this year. East is OK so far, I am just praying that this other farmer doesn't turn it under. If so, it's pretty much over. I screw up big by not planting Winter Wheat this weekend like I had planned. Just too many other things that were more important. Tough tough.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

We saw a 4-5 year old buck let out a roar and take off after some does last night. Little guys are harassing the does too. Should be good later this week!


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Had 4pt, 2pt and 1-1/2pt under me from right after daylight till about 9 eating red oaks with the 50 million squirrels.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

I waited til 715 to go out this morning I wanted to put new straps on stand and make sure it was safe before I attempted to climb in before light. Fixed it then had 5 raccoons walk past single file I shot the biggest of the group when he stopped ats puddle. Just like a little bear he rolled over thrashed at the arrow let out a super loud growl and ran 20 feet fell over silent. 10 minutes later at 735 2 adult does and fawn doe came in so I took the adult that was alone. Used a grave digger broadhead most blood I have ever seen 15 yard shot ran at me died under tree looked like a hose of blood shooting out of her mouth like a bad horror movie. Never seen anything like that. Just passed another adult doe and button he was grunting quite a bit. I was hoping he would draw one of the big guys in but not so far. She's under my stand I'll take some pics of damage when I get down.


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Shot a 150" 11 pt last nite.Following a doe and grunting the whole way.I heard him before I seen him.15 yd shot spitfire did it's thing.Down in sight.!!!!Happened fast.The nite was slow until the doe with her 2 fawns walked out.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

rocklab said:


> Shot a 150" 11 pt last nite.Following a doe and grunting the whole way.I heard him before I seen him.15 yd shot spitfire did it's thing.Down in sight.!!!!Happened fast.The nite was slow until the doe with her 2 fawns walked out.


Come on man you know you have to show a pic!


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

I wish I knew how!!!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

pics or I call BS


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pics!!


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Can anybody help me post pics?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

if there on your phone best way is to use tapatalk.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

10 deer this morning between 7:45 and 8:30. 4 of which were young bucks.


----------



## TheMustain (Jan 17, 2015)

Saw 4 does and a forky yesterday morning. Then around 6:10 I saw this guy walking through the weeds 90 yards away. 2 mild grunts from the grunt tube and he came charging in and seemed angry. Working rubs amd scrapes alike furiously until I got my shot. On the walk out I ran into 4 deer in the corn stubble including another big buck. And my brother saw 5 bucks on the other end of the property 4 being forkys and baskets sparring and 1 10 pointer out of range. The deer are definatly moving in Fulton County


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Heading to Pike County this Friday until November 7th for my very first Illinois Hunt. Can't Wait!!


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

@TheMustain - Nice buck! Congrats.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

TheMustain said:


> Saw 4 does and a forky yesterday morning. Then around 6:10 I saw this guy walking through the weeds 90 yards away. 2 mild grunts from the grunt tube and he came charging in and seemed angry. Working rubs amd scrapes alike furiously until I got my shot. On the walk out I ran into 4 deer in the corn stubble including another big buck. And my brother saw 5 bucks on the other end of the property 4 being forkys and baskets sparring and 1 10 pointer out of range. The deer are definatly moving in Fulton County
> View attachment 3115641


Nice Buck congratulations. 

Surprised that Matthew's put that biggin down..[emoji12]


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

rocklab said:


> Shot a 150" 11 pt last nite.Following a doe and grunting the whole way.I heard him before I seen him.15 yd shot spitfire did it's thing.Down in sight.!!!!Happened fast.The nite was slow until the doe with her 2 fawns walked out.


seriously, bro. pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## GAhunter79 (Dec 22, 2014)

Supposed to be in west central Illinois next week. Worried about the warmer weather. What do you guys think? Lows in the 40s. Highs in the upper 60s maybe low 70s


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice buck Mustain! Congrats....heading out Friday...wishing for colder weather as well! I've seen them chase well on on relatively warm days but would much prefer cold!


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

GAhunter79 said:


> Supposed to be in west central Illinois next week. Worried about the warmer weather. What do you guys think? Lows in the 40s. Highs in the upper 60s maybe low 70s


I was hunting Cass county over the weekend. Things were slow. Warm temps and full moon. Needs to become cooler.


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

ggrue said:


> I was hunting Cass county over the weekend. Things were slow. Warm temps and full moon. Needs to become cooler.


Yeah headed there this Thursday for a 6 day hunt, not liking the weather forecast. Way too warm for this time of year.


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

rocklab said:


> Can anybody help me post pics?


Assuming you have the image on your computer. If not you'll have to get it there by emailing it to yourself or something. Then in the quick reply box you should see a little picture 3 from the right. If you hover over it, it should say insert image. Click on it and then select choose image and find the image on your computer.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice buck Mustain - Heading out after work. Hoping for the same!


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Great buck Mustain. Congrats...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Mustain - congrats on buck.

Warmer weather can be a movement killer and forecast does not look good until late next week. Fortunately for me, other than this weekend, most of my rut hunting in IL and IA won't start until late next week so hoping it cools down by then.

That said, it was on the warm side this past Sat night and I saw all kinds of action.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm taking this Thursday and Friday off of work. Forecast is for lows in the mid-thirties and highs in the fifties those two days. This is earlier than I normally burn vacation time but early next week looks like rainy and 60's so that's dead. 

If the forecast holds then the temps and winds will be good for a couple of stands I've been saving for when the rut heats up, and I've seen pretty good cruising action in late October before and killed a good 8 on 10/29 about five years ago so I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

* I've owned a small acreage in Pike County for twenty five years. I spent a lot of my youth there on a farm owned by my uncle near Pleasant Hill and learned to hunt there as a boy at a time when you saw a deer ,you pulled over in the car to watch because they were not that common a sight . My fondness, love and attachment to Pike County goes back to the 1950's. That said, I have some opinions that I will share , for what ever it is worth. I might be the exception, but antlers don't mean much to me. The health of the heard is what is my priority. I went to the Illinois Deer Expo a in February. I stopped and talked to a Pike County outfitter. I told him I observed a collapse in the deer population in 2014. I told him I hunted the gun seasons and heard less than thirty shots total. My farm was less than twenty miles from their leases and he said they had all kinds of trophy deer. I told him I would not have expected him to say otherwise. I just wanted to see if he could say it with a straight face. I'm telling you we are seeing only a few deer, where we used to see 30-40 feeding in an 30 acre alfalfa field every evening. I heard the” where are the deer”? question the whole time I was at the show. It might be different 20 miles down the road, but I bet real money it's not. IDOC authorized another year of the 7 day doe only late-winter season in Pike last year, which I believe was a mistake. I did not hunt the late season. I've seen almost no fawn recruitment this year. The age class structure this year is mostly year and a half bucks and a few mature does with a fawn or two. The harvest numbers are down 57% from 2006 and have been declining every year. We took a few young bucks for meat in 2014 but saw almost no does all season.(trail cams included) I believe IDOC should cut back on the either sex permits and issue like years ago buck only tags and doe only tags till the numbers come back up. Also issue archery tags based on regions or zones so you can control the kill from piling up in one county. I just got back from 5 days hunting spots based on hunting the property for 25 years and trail cam info. I did not see any deer near or far. My son in law shot a fawn as did my my hunting buddy. 4 fawns seen 2 harvested. We have a secluded 7 acre picked corn field that the combine did a great job of spitting about half the ears on the ground. I put the plot watcher on the field. 7 years ago I would have had a dozen deer in this field every afternoon an hour before sunset. So far a couple of does once or twice a week. I talked to my neighbor who has a pretty large tract of land. He has been leasing it out for 10 years now for a pretty large chunk of money to a local guy ,who in turn had a group from Michigan come down and pay him to set up the stands and run the hunt. He made money on the arrangement for a while. But after the first couple of days of this invading army fanning out in the timber the few big boys are long gone. He had to have the numbers of guys to make it pay. But the paying customer did not come here to shoot 120 class deer. His customers are backing out. I'm saying the deer heard is hurting in Illinois. My land owner friend said it's just sad how far down hill things have gone in Pike county in the last ten years. I've read archery permits are down 40% this year, and retail stores are feeling the decline as are meat processors and taxidermists. So for you guys that are flush with deer, I'm glad for you. But from what I'm seeing and hearing ,West central Illinois is hurting. Just my opinion guys.

Mike*


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

Tv








Big Nasty is dead &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Quickpin87 said:


> Tv
> View attachment 3119890
> 
> 
> Big Nasty is dead ��������


Heck of a buck man!


----------



## DanNor (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a feeling this year is going to be the year that some monsters come home in the truck!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

mshm99 said:


> * I've owned a small acreage in Pike County for twenty five years. I spent a lot of my youth there on a farm owned by my uncle near Pleasant Hill and learned to hunt there as a boy at a time when you saw a deer ,you pulled over in the car to watch because they were not that common a sight . My fondness, love and attachment to Pike County goes back to the 1950's. That said, I have some opinions that I will share , for what ever it is worth. I might be the exception, but antlers don't mean much to me. The health of the heard is what is my priority. I went to the Illinois Deer Expo a in February. I stopped and talked to a Pike County outfitter. I told him I observed a collapse in the deer population in 2014. I told him I hunted the gun seasons and heard less than thirty shots total. My farm was less than twenty miles from their leases and he said they had all kinds of trophy deer. I told him I would not have expected him to say otherwise. I just wanted to see if he could say it with a straight face. I'm telling you we are seeing only a few deer, where we used to see 30-40 feeding in an 30 acre alfalfa field every evening. I heard the” where are the deer”? question the whole time I was at the show. It might be different 20 miles down the road, but I bet real money it's not. IDOC authorized another year of the 7 day doe only late-winter season in Pike last year, which I believe was a mistake. I did not hunt the late season. I've seen almost no fawn recruitment this year. The age class structure this year is mostly year and a half bucks and a few mature does with a fawn or two. The harvest numbers are down 57% from 2006 and have been declining every year. We took a few young bucks for meat in 2014 but saw almost no does all season.(trail cams included) I believe IDOC should cut back on the either sex permits and issue like years ago buck only tags and doe only tags till the numbers come back up. Also issue archery tags based on regions or zones so you can control the kill from piling up in one county. I just got back from 5 days hunting spots based on hunting the property for 25 years and trail cam info. I did not see any deer near or far. My son in law shot a fawn as did my my hunting buddy. 4 fawns seen 2 harvested. We have a secluded 7 acre picked corn field that the combine did a great job of spitting about half the ears on the ground. I put the plot watcher on the field. 7 years ago I would have had a dozen deer in this field every afternoon an hour before sunset. So far a couple of does once or twice a week. I talked to my neighbor who has a pretty large tract of land. He has been leasing it out for 10 years now for a pretty large chunk of money to a local guy ,who in turn had a group from Michigan come down and pay him to set up the stands and run the hunt. He made money on the arrangement for a while. But after the first couple of days of this invading army fanning out in the timber the few big boys are long gone. He had to have the numbers of guys to make it pay. But the paying customer did not come here to shoot 120 class deer. His customers are backing out. I'm saying the deer heard is hurting in Illinois. My land owner friend said it's just sad how far down hill things have gone in Pike county in the last ten years. I've read archery permits are down 40% this year, and retail stores are feeling the decline as are meat processors and taxidermists. So for you guys that are flush with deer, I'm glad for you. But from what I'm seeing and hearing ,West central Illinois is hurting. Just my opinion guys.
> 
> Mike*


well said. I couldn't agree more with you. on some of your points. but i also disagree with some of what you have harvested. let the does walk and only shoot 4 years or older on the bucks. if you have to eat a tag sandwich then so be it. im sure deer meat is the only way you survive. So go with out for a year. I havent harvested a deer in 2 years. why because i am trying to do my part.. the thing is these people from out of state still think Pike County is the meca of IL. Pike County is just a cash crop for suckers at this point. & i hate to say it but let them go there there no deer big deer there and at least they are not flooding into county's where the deer heard is week but bouncing back. The golden Triangle has turned to brass and Poppa ain't buying you no looking glass.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Quickpin87 said:


> Tv
> View attachment 3119890
> 
> 
> Big Nasty is dead ��������


Wow! Huge buck - congrats!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Mshm99,

If it's as bad as you say shooting 2 out of 4 fawns is no way to manage the herd back to health. If it was that bad I certainly wouldn't be shooting any fawns or does at all - I would only shoot mature bucks period.

In my area it fortunately isn't that bad but it's also not nearly as great as it used to be. Ironically it's not the hunting pressure that I'm as concerned about as much as it is the effect of disease and the dumb IDNR shooting deer. EHD has an effect for a couple of recent years with drought but frankly that had more of an impact on bucks and the age class of bucks hasn't fully recovered. But because there have been just a couple of very isolated incidents of CWD the DNR thinks we need to kill off a ton of deer and because we didn't kill enough last year they went on a shooting spree last winter after season ended. Dumb, dumb, dumb! Fortunately private landowners could restrict their access and enough did to keep the DNR from decimating the herd in my area.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Predator said:


> Mshm99,
> 
> If it's as bad as you say shooting 2 out of 4 fawns is no way to manage the herd back to health. If it was that bad I certainly wouldn't be shooting any fawns or does at all - I would only shoot mature bucks period.
> 
> In my area it fortunately isn't that bad but it's also not nearly as great as it used to be. Ironically it's not the hunting pressure that I'm as concerned about as much as it is the effect of disease and the dumb IDNR shooting deer. EHD has an effect for a couple of recent years with drought but frankly that had more of an impact on bucks and the age class of bucks hasn't fully recovered. But because there have been just a couple of very isolated incidents of CWD the DNR thinks we need to kill off a ton of deer and because we didn't kill enough last year they went on a shooting spree last winter after season ended. Dumb, dumb, dumb! Fortunately private landowners could restrict their access and enough did to keep the DNR from decimating the herd in my area.


now this is spot on. Very well said. Someone that understands the situation fully..


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on Big Nasty! That Buck is a beast!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Seen my number 1 dogging a doe a doe across pasture 45 minutes before night. Then, 15 minutes before sunset, I heard one single shot ring out from the direction he came from. Can't say he was killed but it's ironic. So if he was killed, that makes the 2 biggest deer i was after this year get killed by poachers. One with a bow and the other with a gun on opposite sides of the property on mine ground. Freakin gets old man


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Seen my number 1 dogging a doe a doe across pasture 45 minutes before night. Then, 15 minutes before sunset, I heard one single shot ring out from the direction he came from. Can't say he was killed but it's ironic. So if he was killed, that makes the 2 biggest deer i was after this year get killed by poachers. One with a bow and the other with a gun on opposite sides of the property on mine ground. Freakin gets old man


Don't give up. You know as well as I do that you can and will have deer you have never seen come through during the rut


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Drove the hour to our spot last night to quickly broadcast 100 lbs of winter wheat in our sad, sad food plots before this rain set it........... We easily saw 50 deer milling around browsing in fields on our way over. All does, 1 small buck. No chasing, no bucks bumping groups of does.... I have to say, I am optimistic about the number of does and fawns thus far. Much better than it has been the last few years................................... As for our food plots that had been rained on twice in the last 9 weeks, not as much optimistic lol


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

cujrh10 said:


> Don't give up. You know as well as I do that you can and will have deer you have never seen come through during the rut


Thanks Cuj, and I know this. It's just so frustrating to have pics of these deer and know where they're hanging, juts have them killed illegally out from under you. I can't say the big 8 was killed last night, but the timing was awful.
I can't move a camera over to where I'd need to in order to determine if he is alive because I don't have permission to go on there. Even if I did, I'd be afraid I'd be too close to his bed, if he's alive. 
Had I got off my lazy arrse and brought the decoy last night I might have been able to turn him.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

cujrh10 said:


> Drove the hour to our spot last night to quickly broadcast 100 lbs of winter wheat in our sad, sad food plots before this rain set it........... We easily saw 50 deer milling around browsing in fields on our way over. All does, 1 small buck. No chasing, no bucks bumping groups of does.... I have to say, I am optimistic about the number of does and fawns thus far. Much better than it has been the last few years................................... As for our food plots that had been rained on twice in the last 9 weeks, not as much optimistic lol


 I just had to do the same thing. All of my barasicas are dieing off. Oats are doing decent but I went out anyway two weekends ago and broadcast 50 lbs of cereal rye into our patch. Should be good here in a couple weeks. We are getting rain here for the next few days. LET IT GROW BABY GROW!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I may have changed my mind about hunting Thursday. It's earlier than I like to use vacation anyway, and I don't enjoy hunting in high winds like they're now calling for.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

FRI AM could be great.

Winds dying down it's gonna be quiet.

Love that.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

mshm99 said:


> * I've owned a small acreage in Pike County for twenty five years. I spent a lot of my youth there on a farm owned by my uncle near Pleasant Hill and learned to hunt there as a boy at a time when you saw a deer ,you pulled over in the car to watch because they were not that common a sight . My fondness, love and attachment to Pike County goes back to the 1950's. That said, I have some opinions that I will share , for what ever it is worth. I might be the exception, but antlers don't mean much to me. The health of the heard is what is my priority. I went to the Illinois Deer Expo a in February. I stopped and talked to a Pike County outfitter. I told him I observed a collapse in the deer population in 2014. I told him I hunted the gun seasons and heard less than thirty shots total. My farm was less than twenty miles from their leases and he said they had all kinds of trophy deer. I told him I would not have expected him to say otherwise. I just wanted to see if he could say it with a straight face. I'm telling you we are seeing only a few deer, where we used to see 30-40 feeding in an 30 acre alfalfa field every evening. I heard the” where are the deer”? question the whole time I was at the show. It might be different 20 miles down the road, but I bet real money it's not. IDOC authorized another year of the 7 day doe only late-winter season in Pike last year, which I believe was a mistake. I did not hunt the late season. I've seen almost no fawn recruitment this year. The age class structure this year is mostly year and a half bucks and a few mature does with a fawn or two. The harvest numbers are down 57% from 2006 and have been declining every year. We took a few young bucks for meat in 2014 but saw almost no does all season.(trail cams included) I believe IDOC should cut back on the either sex permits and issue like years ago buck only tags and doe only tags till the numbers come back up. Also issue archery tags based on regions or zones so you can control the kill from piling up in one county. I just got back from 5 days hunting spots based on hunting the property for 25 years and trail cam info. I did not see any deer near or far. My son in law shot a fawn as did my my hunting buddy. 4 fawns seen 2 harvested. We have a secluded 7 acre picked corn field that the combine did a great job of spitting about half the ears on the ground. I put the plot watcher on the field. 7 years ago I would have had a dozen deer in this field every afternoon an hour before sunset. So far a couple of does once or twice a week. I talked to my neighbor who has a pretty large tract of land. He has been leasing it out for 10 years now for a pretty large chunk of money to a local guy ,who in turn had a group from Michigan come down and pay him to set up the stands and run the hunt. He made money on the arrangement for a while. But after the first couple of days of this invading army fanning out in the timber the few big boys are long gone. He had to have the numbers of guys to make it pay. But the paying customer did not come here to shoot 120 class deer. His customers are backing out. I'm saying the deer heard is hurting in Illinois. My land owner friend said it's just sad how far down hill things have gone in Pike county in the last ten years. I've read archery permits are down 40% this year, and retail stores are feeling the decline as are meat processors and taxidermists. So for you guys that are flush with deer, I'm glad for you. But from what I'm seeing and hearing ,West central Illinois is hurting. Just my opinion guys.
> 
> Mike*


Everyone with timber in Pike either hunts or leases their ground to an outfitter or hunter. I know some outfitters will even pay up to $50 an acre for a really good spot. All NR's know of Pike County too and flock there. We have a great deer herd this year in Schuyler County. It hasn't been this good since 2011 for us. I wish DNR would make our gun seasons in December like Iowa's, but I doubt that ever happens. 

Thursday and Friday are going to be awesome! We're going to sit all day and I plan on killing one of our hit listers those 2 days.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

bowhunter1661 said:


> I just had to do the same thing. All of my barasicas are dieing off. Oats are doing decent but I went out anyway two weekends ago and broadcast 50 lbs of cereal rye into our patch. Should be good here in a couple weeks. We are getting rain here for the next few days. LET IT GROW BABY GROW!


Man I wish I could have got my hands on some cereal rye. We put 50lbs of winter wheat in each of our quarter acre plots ..... Hopefully we don't get pegged for baiting lol........ we have gotten good rain so far though. winter wheat and rye should shoot up in no time in the growing conditions we'll have over the next couple weeks. Not to mention the pelletized fertilizer I initially put out of which I'm sure still has not dissolved. 

LET IT GROW, LET IT GROW.... BRING THE RAIN, WE CAN USE SOME MOREEEEE!!!!

lol, my kids love frozen


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Thanks Cuj, and I know this. It's just so frustrating to have pics of these deer and know where they're hanging, juts have them killed illegally out from under you. I can't say the big 8 was killed last night, but the timing was awful.
> I can't move a camera over to where I'd need to in order to determine if he is alive because I don't have permission to go on there. Even if I did, I'd be afraid I'd be too close to his bed, if he's alive.
> Had I got off my lazy arrse and brought the decoy last night I might have been able to turn him.


Hang in there man. I bet he's still on all four.......... They get that big for a reason right? because they are smarter than most of the jack arse poachers


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Everyone with timber in Pike either hunts or leases their ground to an outfitter or hunter. I know some outfitters will even pay up to $50 an acre for a really good spot. All NR's know of Pike County too and flock there. We have a great deer herd this year in Schuyler County. It hasn't been this good since 2011 for us. I wish DNR would make our gun seasons in December like Iowa's, but I doubt that ever happens.
> 
> Thursday and Friday are going to be awesome! We're going to sit all day and I plan on killing one of our hit listers those 2 days.


Best of luck! keep us posted!

I'll probably try to do live updates from the stand starting this weekend on through the 2nd week of november


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

cujrh10 said:


> Hang in there man. I bet he's still on all four.......... They get that big for a reason right? because they are smarter than most of the jack arse poachers


Yes sir. Only time will tell.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

supposed to be pretty windy around here the next couple of days. 20-30 mph winds. anyone go out in that sort of weather? i'm inclined to hold off for another week or so.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

mshred said:


> supposed to be pretty windy around here the next couple of days. 20-30 mph winds. anyone go out in that sort of weather? i'm inclined to hold off for another week or so.


I think this is half the reason why hunting windy days can be good. I'm also going to use tom night's wind to mask the sound of me raking a path to my stand so I can sneak in the rest of the week.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

cujrh10 said:


> Man I wish I could have got my hands on some cereal rye. We put 50lbs of winter wheat in each of our quarter acre plots ..... Hopefully we don't get pegged for baiting lol........ we have gotten good rain so far though. winter wheat and rye should shoot up in no time in the growing conditions we'll have over the next couple weeks. Not to mention the pelletized fertilizer I initially put out of which I'm sure still has not dissolved.
> 
> LET IT GROW, LET IT GROW.... BRING THE RAIN, WE CAN USE SOME MOREEEEE!!!!
> 
> lol, my kids love frozen


HA! It was a pain in the neck getting the rye. But I'm glad I did, when all else is dead and corn is dwindling the rye will be green and lush! It wasn't cheap however, at $100 for 50 lb. I made a poor mans plot this year, mowed, sprayed and broadcasted barasicas and oats. Planned on oats and rye but just now got the rye.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm going Thursday/Friday. As long as I have a good wind direction I am going to see what I see. I'll spend Thursday morning in a low area of the farm with a Decoy and antlers. Then get on the down wind side of the pines for the PM hunt. Friday is just looking good all around.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

bowhunter1661 said:


> HA! It was a pain in the neck getting the rye. But I'm glad I did, when all else is dead and corn is dwindling the rye will be green and lush! It wasn't cheap however, at $100 for 50 lb. I made a poor mans plot this year, mowed, sprayed and broadcasted barasicas and oats. Planned on oats and rye but just now got the rye.
> View attachment 3121202


Is that a recent shot or before anything was planted there? That's a good sized plot!

Check out the scrape tree's we transplanted to the center of our plots. Bit off more than we anticipated with the tree in the other plot (A 30' pin oak LOL). At least the pin oak will hold it's leaves most of the winter


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> I'm going Thursday/Friday. As long as I have a good wind direction I am going to see what I see. I'll spend Thursday morning in a low area of the farm with a Decoy and antlers. Then get on the down wind side of the pines for the PM hunt. Friday is just looking good all around.


Yup, we've waited for this all year.

Full moon is tonight if I'm not mistaken..... Saw tons of does during daylight hours yesterday (hour before dark). Hopefully that bucks the trend of only night time rutting during full moons


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I'm thinking Friday Saturday will be the best days this weekend. Sunday looks to be little warm. But it's getting close to breaking for sure. I leave Friday will be at my farm till around the 18th. Then get out of the way & let the weekend warriors go at it. Let the deer come on over to my farm for safety.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I will be headed to the Miller City area on the 4th of Nov to hunt that area. Most of the land I have permission to be on is on the river bottoms with some huge 300-400 acre fields. Hoping to get to see and experience what Illinois is known for as far as maybe getting a chance to see and if lucky enuff , harvest a nice buck. Best of luck to you all and hope your season is a safe and bountiful harvest.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

cujrh10 said:


> Is that a recent shot or before anything was planted there? That's a good sized plot!
> 
> Check out the scrape tree's we transplanted to the center of our plots. Bit off more than we anticipated with the tree in the other plot (A 30' pin oak LOL). At least the pin oak will hold it's leaves most of the winter
> 
> View attachment 3121218


This is early September right after I broadcast the barasicas, oats and fertilizer. I'll snap a current pic This weekend. I figure it it just barley shy of an acre. I left the trees cause I figured it would make them feel more secure while browsing or passing through. I also have a tree with a nice scrape, it's been getting hit every night by numerous bucks. Tons of does as well.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

DanNor said:


> I have a feeling this year is going to be the year that some monsters come home in the truck!


I agree 100%!!


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

bowhunter1661 said:


> HA! It was a pain in the neck getting the rye. But I'm glad I did, when all else is dead and corn is dwindling the rye will be green and lush! It wasn't cheap however, at $100 for 50 lb. I made a poor mans plot this year, mowed, sprayed and broadcasted barasicas and oats. Planned on oats and rye but just now got the rye.
> View attachment 3121202


Rough price our COOP has rye for about 18 for 50lbs.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Seen some Does were eating away in the wheat fields at lunch at 12:30p today.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

booner21 said:


> Rough price our COOP has rye for about 18 for 50lbs.


I thought it was extremely high as well. But it was for cereal rye, not rye grass. Not sure if that makes all the difference... That being the only close place that could get it in sure they jacked up the price.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Anybody get out today in the light drizzle? I physically needed a day off else I'd have hunted. Curious if they were moving. Temps were not as bad as recently.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Zim said:


> Anybody get out today in the light drizzle? I physically needed a day off else I'd have hunted. Curious if they were moving. Temps were not as bad as recently.


Yesterday I saw 10 deer, four of which were small bucks cruising. I sat in the same stand again this morning since I can see across a big bottom and all I saw was one button come out of a thick patch, feed a while and then move back into the brush.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Zim said:


> Anybody get out today in the light drizzle? I physically needed a day off else I'd have hunted. Curious if they were moving. Temps were not as bad as recently.


I hunted before work in one of my lesser backup spots. I saw two small bucks cruising in the rain. It was coming down this morning. The deer weren't phased. I'm headed for the tree in a few minutes to sit in the rain again.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Guess I am going to go get wet in my favorite stand tonight.I'm heading out at about 3. Hoping the rain stops.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

buddy of mine shot this bruiser 7am this morning. I'm only gonna post this one pic. He gets on AT so he may want to share the others..


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Love the mass on that old boy!! Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya he will work! Well anyway I'll know tomorrow afternoon if I missed anything. Changing trail cam SD's.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I got the new Boss Babe out in the rain getting a bath. She looks good standing out there lol. Now I just need to decide when to take her with me.


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

Ubet28 said:


> well said. I couldn't agree more with you. on some of your points. but i also disagree with some of what you have harvested. let the does walk and only shoot 4 years or older on the bucks. if you have to eat a tag sandwich then so be it. im sure deer meat is the only way you survive. So go with out for a year. I havent harvested a deer in 2 years. why because i am trying to do my part.. the thing is these people from out of state still think Pike County is the meca of IL. Pike County is just a cash crop for suckers at this point. & i hate to say it but let them go there there no deer big deer there and at least they are not flooding into county's where the deer heard is week but bouncing back. The golden Triangle has turned to brass and Poppa ain't buying you no looking glass.


Thanks for all the input. This is a problem that causes me great concern. I guess this boils down to expectations and goals. The fawns taken were buttons. So the the future impact on herd is not as detrimental as taking a doe fawn or a mature doe if rebuilding the herd is your goal. And the argument can be made that those button bucks will not be consuming resources that could help the doe fawns reach viability. A mature doe is much more valuable for propagation in that she has beat the odds and made it to the ability to have twins. The formula that brought the back the population was restricting doe harvest. Then there is the problem of what is going on the neighboring properties. The lease guys start out wanting something big but get frustrated and then shoot or wound anything later in the week. The other neighbor has kids and kids shoot anything. It is more complicated than what would appear on the surface. When I first bought the farm, there were only 10-12 people hunting the 2 sections around us. We instituted a rule that you shoot no buck that you would not have mounted. The first couple years with low hunter density we got a couple 150 class bucks. We followed the rule for 15 years. We dropped the plan when it became obvious it was not working when I visited the neighbors and saw the bucks I let walk during bow and gun hanging from their meat pole. I like to eat deer so I did not mind shooting does, they taste better anyway. So the “let em walk “thing is nuanced by the competing expectations of your neighbors. As it has been said many times “You can't stock pile bucks on your farm” And once again antlers have never been a priority for me. I am a ten year member of QDMA and have been engaged in habitat improvement ever since. Food and cover are not the issue. I just would like to see more ,but I believe this is pretty much out of my control because of the money involved.

Mike


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

I sure wish our neighbors would get on our bandwagon. Just a couples years ago they were boasting about killing 55 does within two years. Not to mention they got busted for baiting so now to suck up to DNR they allow them to come and do their deer culling after season. Our farm is in a bad way compared to just a few years ago.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

mshm99 said:


> Thanks for all the input. This is a problem that causes me great concern. I guess this boils down to expectations and goals. The fawns taken were buttons. So the the future impact on herd is not as detrimental as taking a doe fawn or a mature doe if rebuilding the herd is your goal. And the argument can be made that those button bucks will not be consuming resources that could help the doe fawns reach viability. A mature doe is much more valuable for propagation in that she has beat the odds and made it to the ability to have twins. The formula that brought the back the population was restricting doe harvest. Then there is the problem of what is going on the neighboring properties. The lease guys start out wanting something big but get frustrated and then shoot or wound anything later in the week. The other neighbor has kids and kids shoot anything. It is more complicated than what would appear on the surface. When I first bought the farm, there were only 10-12 people hunting the 2 sections around us. We instituted a rule that you shoot no buck that you would not have mounted. The first couple years with low hunter density we got a couple 150 class bucks. We followed the rule for 15 years. We dropped the plan when it became obvious it was not working when I visited the neighbors and saw the bucks I let walk during bow and gun hanging from their meat pole. I like to eat deer so I did not mind shooting does, they taste better anyway. So the “let em walk “thing is nuanced by the competing expectations of your neighbors. As it has been said many times “You can't stock pile bucks on your farm” And once again antlers have never been a priority for me. I am a ten year member of QDMA and have been engaged in habitat improvement ever since. Food and cover are not the issue. I just would like to see more ,but I believe this is pretty much out of my control because of the money involved.
> 
> Mike


I can agree with you except when it comes to the bucks. I see your point on resources and things. But unless it's bad genetics let it walk. As far as the does go I'm with you. I would rather shoot a fawn 2 year old then a mature doe. The mature doe obviously is a better candidate for breeding and has done for several years. She also a much higher survival rate then the youngin.. I don't expect everyone to follow the police I hold for my lease. Cause to his is there own. But I can say last year was my boys first time Hunting ever he is 21 he didn't show any intrest in Hunting till last year. I still made him follow the rules 140 min on bucks and no does. we hunted 40 days last year and both ate tag sandwichs.







he passed on this Buck at 10 yards. I was so proud of him. this Buck made it and is on the hit list this year. this picture isn't the best of him but this deer is 4 the rack wasn't 140 so my boy choose not shoot. That's the kind of will power I want in the hunters that are hunting with me. He has proven he is and will be a great Hunting partner for life. I have caught alot flack for not giving my boy the green light to shoot. But I want him to respect the rules and to see it all starts with us as the hunters to fix the heard. He will also be the first one to get on here and say he is glad that I am making him be a better hunter. Now this year I have given him the green light on some basket bucks there are 2 on the farm that just don't have good genetics. so hopefully he will tag one this year.

not sure if you have a Facebook or have heard of the IWA Illinois whitetail alliance. but here is a link. you should look into to joning.

http://www.ilwhitetailalliance.com/

now I'm not gonna cluster up this thread anymore about heard management.. I wish you the best of luck this year. Thanks Jeramy


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

bowhunter1661 said:


> I sure wish our neighbors would get on our bandwagon. Just a couples years ago they were boasting about killing 55 does within two years. Not to mention they got busted for baiting so now to suck up to DNR they allow them to come and do their deer culling after season. Our farm is in a bad way compared to just a few years ago.


Holy Crapola! Man that is brutal.


----------



## Jferguson1328 (Oct 27, 2015)

Any activity in randolph county! Iv just seen a few forkys so far


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

@UBet28 - your boys first year into hunting and you wouldnt let him shoot that buck? that seems pretty hardcore. in some ways, i admire your discipline. in others ways it seems to be a bit much. 

hopefully he's back out there with you this year and you both tag some bruisers!


EDIT - just re-read your post and saw it was your boys choice. good luck to you both this year...hoping your discipline pays off!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

mshred said:


> @UBet28 - your boys first year into hunting and you wouldnt let him shoot that buck? that seems pretty hardcore. in some ways, i admire your discipline. in others ways it seems to be a bit much.
> 
> hopefully he's back out there with you this year and you both tag some bruisers!
> 
> ...


Yes he is my partener for life. I just took him last night and bought him a BN bow he is paying me back. But i love it that he is finally showing intrest in hunting. Both my boys always wanted to gun hunt. and thats just not my style. I started Hunting when I was 17 just had them twin boys and am self taught we needed the meat to help with food. They are 21 now and the one boy started last year and his brother wants to start next year. So finally I got my wish.

Thanks I wish you the best as well. Yea it was his choice. It was kinda crazy the way it went down it was the 12th of November and we had been at hard for 18 days straight. He was wore out. 

It was 1:30 and he come across the radio. "Dad dad" I could tell there was something descent around him. So i said just relax and take your time make a good shot. he said "ok" the radio went silent. I waited about 15 mins and paged him. He said "I let it walk" I was like ok.
So I'm in the woods I always put him in the set I feel will give him the best opportunity. I hear this Buck coming in from behind me he is all rutted up steadily grunting so I get spun around I finally locate the deer he starts to turn and go up the west side hill. So i hit the grunt a couple times and the can turn him on a dime rite towards me. I get my cam on him and start watching him come in. he gets to 40 yards wind is perfect. mind you have only say 4 deer up in till this point. The rack wasn't real big I'm I guessing by the pictures he would of went 130s. So i draw down on him he gets to 30 yards quartering away. I decided he needed one more year. And let down.

The next day I told my boy we could sleep in and we hit the stands at 10 am for the day. The picture I posted is that same deer 15 yards from my set he is at a scrape I made earlier in the year. If he would of shot him I would of been just as proud of him as I was for him letting him walk. Point being it was hard for me to let down and I can't even imagine how hard it was for him.


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Been hearing reports of big bucks on the move out looking. Might be a good day to climb up a tree if I can get off work in time


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Slow this morning and not much on cams the last 2 days.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

tick tock tick tock

Is it FRI AM yet?


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

mb41 said:


> tick tock tick tock
> 
> Is it FRI AM yet?


no kidding, then rain again Saturday. I don't mind hunting in the rain, but 0.50 inch is just to much if I lost blood trail because of it washing away.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ours Is cereal rye as well. I'd be pissed if they sold me rye grass!! I overseed every foodplot I have it in every fall.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

booner21 said:


> Ours Is cereal rye as well. I'd be pissed if they sold me rye grass!! I overseed every foodplot I have it in every fall.


How much do they hit you for a 50 LB bag?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

A 50lb bag of Elbon Rye, here in MS runs about $14.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

UncleBoo said:


> A 50lb bag of Elbon Rye, here in MS runs about $14.


Holy moly I've been taken! Lol time to find a new co op


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Went out this afternoon. Wet leaves, strong wind... looked like a good day to hang a new stand. Had sat for an hour and wasn't happy with a limb hitting my platform, so I bent down to break it off. Wouldn't you know it... a shooter was 25 yds behind me and took off. Never heard him approach, and he was walking with the wind, not into it. He was on his feet at 4:45. Only deer I saw. Wind was changing directions all afternoon in the creek bottom.


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Had to pass on a 160+ 10 point on public land this evening. Because the area has an earn a buck program and I don't have a doe down yet.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

eldergage said:


> Had to pass on a 160+ 10 point on public land this evening. Because the area has an earn a buck program and I don't have a doe down yet.


Bummer


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

eldergage said:


> Had to pass on a 160+ 10 point on public land this evening. Because the area has an earn a buck program and I don't have a doe down yet.


Good for you! I know a lot of people would call in their doe tag in early and would be buck hunting the next day. I passed on a small 10 last year because I hadn't shot a doe yet. So I filmed him. Still cool! I was lucky enough to get my doe opening morning


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Mature deer are starting to be active in the daylight on our property. Also seeing a large number of lone fawns. It's about time.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

mshm99 said:


> * I've owned a small acreage in Pike County for twenty five years. I spent a lot of my youth there on a farm owned by my uncle near Pleasant Hill and learned to hunt there as a boy at a time when you saw a deer ,you pulled over in the car to watch because they were not that common a sight . My fondness, love and attachment to Pike County goes back to the 1950's. That said, I have some opinions that I will share , for what ever it is worth. I might be the exception, but antlers don't mean much to me. The health of the heard is what is my priority. I went to the Illinois Deer Expo a in February. I stopped and talked to a Pike County outfitter. I told him I observed a collapse in the deer population in 2014. I told him I hunted the gun seasons and heard less than thirty shots total. My farm was less than twenty miles from their leases and he said they had all kinds of trophy deer. I told him I would not have expected him to say otherwise. I just wanted to see if he could say it with a straight face. I'm telling you we are seeing only a few deer, where we used to see 30-40 feeding in an 30 acre alfalfa field every evening. I heard the” where are the deer”? question the whole time I was at the show. It might be different 20 miles down the road, but I bet real money it's not. IDOC authorized another year of the 7 day doe only late-winter season in Pike last year, which I believe was a mistake. I did not hunt the late season. I've seen almost no fawn recruitment this year. The age class structure this year is mostly year and a half bucks and a few mature does with a fawn or two. The harvest numbers are down 57% from 2006 and have been declining every year. We took a few young bucks for meat in 2014 but saw almost no does all season.(trail cams included) I believe IDOC should cut back on the either sex permits and issue like years ago buck only tags and doe only tags till the numbers come back up. Also issue archery tags based on regions or zones so you can control the kill from piling up in one county. I just got back from 5 days hunting spots based on hunting the property for 25 years and trail cam info. I did not see any deer near or far. My son in law shot a fawn as did my my hunting buddy. 4 fawns seen 2 harvested. We have a secluded 7 acre picked corn field that the combine did a great job of spitting about half the ears on the ground. I put the plot watcher on the field. 7 years ago I would have had a dozen deer in this field every afternoon an hour before sunset. So far a couple of does once or twice a week. I talked to my neighbor who has a pretty large tract of land. He has been leasing it out for 10 years now for a pretty large chunk of money to a local guy ,who in turn had a group from Michigan come down and pay him to set up the stands and run the hunt. He made money on the arrangement for a while. But after the first couple of days of this invading army fanning out in the timber the few big boys are long gone. He had to have the numbers of guys to make it pay. But the paying customer did not come here to shoot 120 class deer. His customers are backing out. I'm saying the deer heard is hurting in Illinois. My land owner friend said it's just sad how far down hill things have gone in Pike county in the last ten years. I've read archery permits are down 40% this year, and retail stores are feeling the decline as are meat processors and taxidermists. So for you guys that are flush with deer, I'm glad for you. But from what I'm seeing and hearing ,West central Illinois is hurting. Just my opinion guys.
> 
> Mike*


Mike i hunt Pleasant Hill and have been doing so for 12 years.i will agree the deer numbers are down somewhat but i disagree with it being as dismal as you say.i also think the harvest numbers being down isnt all because of low deer numbers,i know a lot of guys dont have the money thouands of dollars to drop for a week long deer hunt.you said you guys hunted 5 days and only saw 4 fawns,well why would you shoot 2 of them??? That makes no sense,heck the herd in my part of Ohio is terrible herd numbers have dropped since the late 90's in turn i havent shot a doe in 16 years.im headed to Pleasant Hill nov 7th and hoping that 1 of the 6 125-130 inchers last year grew some and will come by me and i will get a chance to top last years buck


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> well said. I couldn't agree more with you. on some of your points. but i also disagree with some of what you have harvested. let the does walk and only shoot 4 years or older on the bucks. if you have to eat a tag sandwich then so be it. im sure deer meat is the only way you survive. So go with out for a year. I havent harvested a deer in 2 years. why because i am trying to do my part.. the thing is these people from out of state still think Pike County is the meca of IL. Pike County is just a cash crop for suckers at this point. & i hate to say it but let them go there there no deer big deer there and at least they are not flooding into county's where the deer heard is week but bouncing back. The golden Triangle has turned to brass and Poppa ain't buying you no looking glass.


No big deer there? Now thats good material right there!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> No big deer there? Now thats good material right there!


well let's say pike County is nothing like it used to be. between EHD and being over hunted. I'm sure there are still some big deer. But is it worth 3 to 4 grand to hunt them. um? no


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> well let's say pike County is nothing like it used to be. between EHD and being over hunted. I'm sure there are still some big deer. But is it worth 3 to 4 grand to hunt them. um? no


Well i spend less than hapf that,and i see more shooter bucks in one week on the farm i hunt in Pike county than i see at home in Ohio in 5 years,so to some 3k-4k is well worth it


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well i spend less than hapf that,and i see more shooter bucks in one week on the farm i hunt in Pike county than i see at home in Ohio in 5 years,so to some 3k-4k is well worth it


And why would you say any different?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> And why would you say any different?


????


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> ????


I'm not gonna start a pissing match here. You're a typical NR that is gonna justify your spending. If you want to spend that go ahead. But the quality of deer in Pike CO is nothing like it used to be. Enough said. GL to you this year.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> I'm not gonna start a pissing match here. You're a typical NR that is gonna justify your spending. If you want to spend that go ahead. But the quality of deer in Pike CO is nothing like it used to be. Enough said. GL to you this year.


Its obvious you not a fan of non residents,i have $2000 invested in an 8 hunt in Pike county.that includes travel expenses,food,and a tag.you cant go out of state 600 miles away anywhere for a whole lot less than that.deer numbers are down over the last 12 years ive been going but not the quality of bucks where im at.dont worry i wont be your "typical" NR and shoot a 120,ill shoot something big or frame my tag when i get home.i guess your view is NR ruined your hunting


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

tick tock tick tock

Can I snap like a Genie and magically pop into my favorite stand for tomorrow morning's madness?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Its obvious you not a fan of non residents,i have $2000 invested in an 8 hunt in Pike county.that includes travel expenses,food,and a tag.you cant go out of state 600 miles away anywhere for a whole lot less than that.deer numbers are down over the last 12 years ive been going but not the quality of bucks where im at.dont worry i wont be your "typical" NR and shoot a 120,ill shoot something big or frame my tag when i get home.i guess your view is NR ruined your hunting


To be honest I'm not a fan of NR outfitters. Where I hunt there are 2 NR guys. I keep in touch with one of them year round. And one while he is here we communicate. One is from Florida and one is from PA. The thing is these guys put in the work and they lease ground to hunt for them selfs. One of them even offered to let my son come shoot a doe since we weren't having much luck last year. We have property close to each other so we stay in contact with the neighbors and quality deer management is practiced by all of us. so that's my stand.

Outfitters can take there job and shove it. I pray every year that they lose money & I know over the last 3 years they have been hurt. Some have went BR due to EHD and lack of deer. Now if you feel to continue this conversation let's do it in PM so we don't cluster up this thread. I'm sure the guys that want to see hunt reports don't feel like sifting through are **** to do so. If not GL to you this year.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

mb41 said:


> tick tock tick tock
> 
> Can I snap like a Genie and magically pop into my favorite stand for tomorrow morning's madness?


GL tomorrow. I will be in town tomorrow night. I'm betting today this thread is gonna have some descent reports. Front moved through temps are down and I bet a couple bruisers are on there feet.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

P


Ubet28 said:


> To be honest I'm not a fan of NR outfitters. Where I hunt there are 2 NR guys. I keep in touch with one of them year round. And one while he is here we communicate. One is from Florida and one is from PA. The thing is these guys put in the work and they lease ground to hunt for them selfs. One of them even offered to let my son come shoot a doe since we weren't having much luck last year. We have property close to each other so we stay in contact with the neighbors and quality deer management is practiced by all of us. so that's my stand.
> 
> Outfitters can take there job and shove it. I pray every year that they lose money & I know over the last 3 years they have been hurt some not sure how much. but some have went BR due to EHD and lack of deer. Know if you feel to continue this conversation let's do it in PM so we don't cluster up this thread. I'm sure the guys that want to see hunt reports don't feel like sifting through are **** to do so. If not GL to you this year.


Well for the record i dont hunt with an outfitter


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

minimal frost in my area this morning. winds are still pretty high and supposed to be throughout the day. tomorrow should be a great day to be in a tree!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

bowhunter1661 said:


> Holy moly I've been taken! Lol time to find a new co op


I honestly thought you meant 100 pounds for $50 when you first posted that. Which seemed a little high but I could believe that it was within the realm of possibility.

Where in the hell did they charge you $100 for 50 pounds? I want to make sure I don't ever buy anything from there. 


I'm heading out in a little bit. I slept in and got the kids off to school. Hoping to hit the stand by 10am and see what happens. If I'm lucky I'll already have a buck at my taxidermist's before the end of shooting light today. Not holding my breath though. :teeth:


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

mshred said:


> minimal frost in my area this morning. winds are still pretty high and supposed to be throughout the day. tomorrow should be a great day to be in a tree!


I'm over in Schuyler so close to you. Live in Morton. Been trying to find a decent tract in Fulton County for the last couple of years. fish allot in Canton out and the giant Goose ranch but no luck with a good lease so far. But yes tomorrow should be a good day as well. Im coming for 17 days straight so hopefully things will be firing all cylinders...


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been hunting in that area for a long time (trophy triangle) and the numbers are still WAY down ! Ehd has decimated pike and northern calhoun , I'm hoping the state does something to limit tags till the herd gets back . weather is better today and tommorrow , seen some chasing yesterday . It's heating up , stay safe wear those harness's !


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

eldergage said:


> Had to pass on a 160+ 10 point on public land this evening. Because the area has an earn a buck program and I don't have a doe down yet.


That's a huge bummer, hope you get another chance at him!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a NR which I guess you could tell cause it says I'm from Louisiana. This will be my second year in Illinois. I am not hunting with an outfitter but with a friend and his dad from Arkansas that have been leasing a farm for the past 15 years. I ate my tag last year and I saw numerous bucks that I would have taken in a heartbeat in Louisiana. I will do the same thing if I don't see a good quality deer this year. I go to Illinois because I can get a tag easily and have access to a private farm that I know I will see more and better quality deer then I do in Louisiana. I make deer management at my hunting land in Louisiana at top priority and I do the same thing in Illinois. I do understand where everybody is coming from regarding NR.... My hunting land use to be surrounded by a WMA and we would have people come from all over the state (so not technically NR) and shot any deer that walked out in front of them be a spike or yearling. They just wanted meat they didn't care that we were trying to grow a good heard of deer. Since the Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries has let all the land go and not using it for a WMA anymore and it has all been leased to private hunting clubs. We have been in talks with all the new clubs and they are on board with managing the deer the way we have been trying to. The point of this long post is to let you know I know what it feels like for people to come in to my hunting area and kill everything. It made me mad when it happened so I am not going to do something like that when I hunt someones else area. 

Sorry for the long post... and I'll be in Pike County on the 5th btw!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Doebuster said:


> I've been hunting in that area for a long time (trophy triangle) and the numbers are still WAY down ! Ehd has decimated pike and northern calhoun , I'm hoping the state does something to limit tags till the herd gets back . weather is better today and tommorrow , seen some chasing yesterday . It's heating up , stay safe wear those harness's !


I couldn't agree with you more. I tell everyone join the IWA Illinois whitetail alliance 

http://www.ilwhitetailalliance.com/

atleast they are tying to make a difference.

I have lived in illinois my whole and wanted to hunt Pike County never had the opportunity to do so. GL to you this season.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

jnutz19 said:


> I'm a NR which I guess you could tell cause it says I'm from Louisiana. This will be my second year in Illinois. I am not hunting with an outfitter but with a friend and his dad from Arkansas that have been leasing a farm for the past 15 years. I ate my tag last year and I saw numerous bucks that I would have taken in a heartbeat in Louisiana. I will do the same thing if I don't see a good quality deer this year. I go to Illinois because I can get a tag easily and have access to a private farm that I know I will see more and better quality deer then I do in Louisiana. I make deer management at my hunting land in Louisiana at top priority and I do the same thing in Illinois. I do understand where everybody is coming from regarding NR.... My hunting land use to be surrounded by a WMA and we would have people come from all over the state (so not technically NR) and shot any deer that walked out in front of them be a spike or yearling. They just wanted meat they didn't care that we were trying to grow a good heard of deer. Since the Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries has let all the land go and not using it for a WMA anymore and it has all been leased to private hunting clubs. We have been in talks with all the new clubs and they are on board with managing the deer the way we have been trying to. The point of this long post is to let you know I know what it feels like for people to come in to my hunting area and kill everything. It made me mad when it happened so I am not going to do something like that when I hunt someones else area.
> 
> Sorry for the long post... and I'll be in Pike County on the 5th btw!


Hunters like you are not what get me upset. If you hunt like this then you are doing more then alot of the residents are doing. Once hunters understand it all starts with us to bring the heard back the better off we all would be. GL to you this year


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> Hunters like you are not what get me upset. If you hunt like this then you are doing more then alot of the residents are doing. Once hunters understand it all starts with us to bring the heard back the better off we all would be. GL to you this year


Oh I understand that I just want to assure you there are a few good NR out there lol.... Thanks GL to you too this year!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

jnutz19 said:


> Oh I understand that I just want to assure you there are a few good NR out there lol.... Thanks GL to you too this year!


Thanks. I know there are & I'm not even joking when I say this. The NR hunters generally use QDM better then are residents. Especially when it comes to weekend warrior season. It's sickening to me.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> Thanks. I know there are & I'm not even joking when I say this. The NR hunters generally use QDM better then are residents. Especially when it comes to weekend warrior season. It's sickening to me.


Wow that is pretty sad. All I ever heard about growing up was the deer hunting in Illinois and dreamed getting up there to hunt. It's a shame that the residents don't take more pride then that. I understand too that EHD has done a lot to hurt the deer herd too.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

jnutz19 said:


> Wow that is pretty sad. All I ever heard about growing up was the deer hunting in Illinois and dreamed getting up there to hunt. It's a shame that the residents don't take more pride then that. I understand too that EHD has done a lot to hurt the deer herd too.


It is sad. For the most part it's not bow hunting community. It's more the orange army. If you live here and you see some of the stuff they shoot it's like ***. Do you even care what the next generations are gonna have to hunt. 

But are DNR and the way the state manages the deer heard is no better. So what do you do. You only can do what is rite and hope that you can make some sort of difference.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> It is sad. For the most part it's not bow hunting community. It's more the orange army. If you live here and you see some of the stuff they shoot it's like ***. Do you even care what the next generations are gonna have to hunt.
> 
> But are DNR and the way the state manages the deer heard is no better. So what do you do. You only can do what is rite and hope that you can make some sort of difference.


Yea that is not really surprising at all. Yep that is pretty much you all you can do. It only takes a few to hurt a deer herd.... it takes a lot to bring one back.


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

Back to the topic at hand please, plenty of room on the Bowhunter forums for new threads about QDMA..........

Headed to Effingham in the morning for 8 days on private land. Anyone in that area, or close to it have any structure on the rut timing. Was hoping to get there a little earlier than last year to catch them in the pre stages. We had a hard time connecting on them last year, because they were chasing all over the place. What is this weather going to do to them?? Warmer than I was hoping, but still positive....


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

JC-XT said:


> I honestly thought you meant 100 pounds for $50 when you first posted that. Which seemed a little high but I could believe that it was within the realm of possibility.
> 
> Where in the hell did they charge you $100 for 50 pounds? I want to make sure I don't ever buy anything from there.
> 
> ...


This is my first year doing any type of food plot. I had no clue what cost would be but had a pretty decent idea. Apparently I was way wrong. I bought my seed from Tri County Stockdale in shore wood. Never again. In fact I may call and show my dissatisfaction with them!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

chadabear said:


> Back to the topic at hand please, plenty of room on the Bowhunter forums for new threads about QDMA..........
> 
> Headed to Effingham in the morning for 8 days on private land. Anyone in that area, or close to it have any structure on the rut timing. Was hoping to get there a little earlier than last year to catch them in the pre stages. We had a hard time connecting on them last year, because they were chasing all over the place. What is this weather going to do to them?? Warmer than I was hoping, but still positive....


I don't hunt as far south as you. But last year was a wierd rut. trickle rut & allot movement done at night in my opinion. I saw one shooter Buck last year and I let him walk hoping he would make it one more year. 

As far as this year goes Ineed my opinion it's gonna take off any day now in my area. I haven't been to the property for 2 weeks. but I have talked with some guys around me that are saying any day now. I wouldn't be surprised if today & tomorrow aren't good days. the Temps do climb next week and that does worry me. cause it's just like last year 70s and it pushed alot of movement to the night. But if we get a good cold snap next week it will be on for sure. Sorry I couldn't be a huge help.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

chadabear said:


> Back to the topic at hand please, plenty of room on the Bowhunter forums for new threads about QDMA..........
> 
> Headed to Effingham in the morning for 8 days on private land. Anyone in that area, or close to it have any structure on the rut timing. Was hoping to get there a little earlier than last year to catch them in the pre stages. We had a hard time connecting on them last year, because they were chasing all over the place. What is this weather going to do to them?? Warmer than I was hoping, but still positive....


I'm really close to Effingham. I'm hearing reports and starting to see bigger bucks cruising........ I had 10 does and fawns feeding in the field behind my house last night. a small 1.5 y/o buck busted them up and ran them off. I'd say there is probably good hunting going on right now with even better to come over the next 7-10 days. That's what I'm hoping for anyways. 

Best of luck. keep us posted


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm debating sneaking out of work tomorrow to hunt. I'm hardcore about all day sitting in November, but I've always thought 10/30 was a bit early for the all day sit. Anyone have luck all day sitting late October days?


----------



## GAhunter79 (Dec 22, 2014)

NR Illinois hunter here. First let me say I love your state and we spend a good bit of money there each year. Me and my group of friends have arrowed a total of 2 deer in the 4 years we have hunted Illinois. Both were mature 5.5 year old bucks. We are headed up tomorrow and will come home empty handed unless we get an opportunity at a mature buck. We have decided with the disease issues that we were not killing any does until the herd rebounded around us. Its getting close but we will skip killing any does this year and monitor the situation in 2016. I was up on Sunday last year for the first Gun weekend and I must say it sounded like a war zone from the locals. Plenty of deer hit the ground. 4 pts, 6pts, buttons, does etc. The locals around us who own land seemed to be on the same page as we are for the most part but there are some locals who go crazy when gun season rolls around.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

chadabear said:


> Back to the topic at hand please, plenty of room on the Bowhunter forums for new threads about QDMA..........
> 
> Headed to Effingham in the morning for 8 days on private land. Anyone in that area, or close to it have any structure on the rut timing. Was hoping to get there a little earlier than last year to catch them in the pre stages. We had a hard time connecting on them last year, because they were chasing all over the place. What is this weather going to do to them?? Warmer than I was hoping, but still positive....


i've done a good bit of hunting in Marion county in years past, to the south of Effingham. your timing should be pretty good. the weather isnt ideal, but should improve towards the late end of your trip. bottom line...you'll be in the woods during a great time of year and should have a decent chance at seeing movement...but deer are deer and they do what they want and you might not see a dang one 

good luck!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

GAhunter79 said:


> NR Illinois hunter here. First let me say I love your state and we spend a good bit of money there each year. Me and my group of friends have arrowed a total of 2 deer in the 4 years we have hunted Illinois. Both were mature 5.5 year old bucks. We are headed up tomorrow and will come home empty handed unless we get an opportunity at a mature buck. We have decided with the disease issues that we were not killing any does until the herd rebounded around us. Its getting close but we will skip killing any does this year and monitor the situation in 2016. I was up on Sunday last year for the first Gun weekend and I must say it sounded like a war zone from the locals. Plenty of deer hit the ground. 4 pts, 6pts, buttons, does etc. The locals around us who own land seemed to be on the same page as we are for the most part but there are some locals who go crazy when gun season rolls around.


I'm with you. I hunt a certain way and I try to get the rest of our family that gun hunts with us to practice the same management approach. With that being said, the majority of our gun hunters are orange army, 1 weekend out of the year hunters........ But they love it and to hear some of them tell their stories or to hear their kids tell their stories is just awesome. I'm not taking anything away from anyone as long as they hunt within the guidelines of the law. Even if that means thinning an already stressed deer population..... the fact is the DNR has guys that are much more qualified and understand our herd much better than I do to make the decisions on how much of the heard should be harvested each year. 

It gets a little tiresome coming on here and seeing negative comments about the guys that don't share your (not YOU GA, just generalizing) management philosophies. Stay legal, be a steward of nature, teach a kid how to do it right and respect nature and be a good neighbor to fellow hunters. follow those guidelines and everything will pan out just fine


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

mshred said:


> i've done a good bit of hunting in Marion county in years past, to the south of Effingham. your timing should be pretty good. the weather isnt ideal, but should improve towards the late end of your trip. bottom line...you'll be in the woods during a great time of year and should have a decent chance at seeing movement...*but deer are deer and they do what they want and you might not see a dang one *
> 
> good luck!


I may have to get that tattooed on my forehead if I have another slow rut LOL


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

lol


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

I did have a 160 class buck run out in front of me yesterday on my way home from work around 4:50 pm. It was in the open, and at the edge of town. It looked more spooked than cruising. I'm pretty sure someone bumped him out of a patch of timber a 1/2 mile north and he was making his way to another block a mile south.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Saw four new scrapes on the way to my stand this morning. None have been freshened since the rain stopped last night though so I'm hoping the bucks might move today to do so. 

This is earlier than I normally take vacation to hunt. But the forecast looks pretty warm next week and this is my first hunt up here on this ridge today so maybe something will happen. If not today, then tomorrow could be good when this wind dies down. If not, this still beats sitting at work surrounded by office zombies.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw 2.5 harassing 8 does this morning. They were not having it.
Buddy killed a nice 140's 10 with his homemade recurve this morning pushin a doe. Heading out after work and off tomorrow. Hopefully I'll find out the big 8 didn't get poached like I think.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

I am all for QDMA, but I would rather harvest 2-3 year old does (2 per season) than have horns on the wall. My two year old can't chew horns. 120,140,150 makes no difference to me, but I still won't take small bucks unless the freezer is empty and it is late in the season. I just thankful for the opportunity to feed my family some good meat.


----------



## HuntingNow (Feb 19, 2015)

Saw a giant locked down with a doe in a cut bean field this morning.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

I will be up near wheeler 8th-15th, I'm hoping like everything to see some good movement. It looks like things might cool off that week. Anyone in that area have a report on the rut in that area?


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

UncleBoo said:


> I will be up near wheeler 8th-15th, I'm hoping like everything to see some good movement. It looks like things might cool off that week. Anyone in that area have a report on the rut in that area?


West of Newton?


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

cujrh10 said:


> West of Newton?


Yeah


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

chadabear said:


> Back to the topic at hand please, plenty of room on the Bowhunter forums for new threads about QDMA..........
> 
> Headed to Effingham in the morning for 8 days on private land. Anyone in that area, or close to it have any structure on the rut timing. Was hoping to get there a little earlier than last year to catch them in the pre stages. We had a hard time connecting on them last year, because they were chasing all over the place. What is this weather going to do to them?? Warmer than I was hoping, but still positive....


I hunt in Shelby Co. which borders Effingham Co. I saw 11 deer this morning two of which were bucks. One of them was a big 11 pt. with a split g2 on his right side and he showed up at 8:00. He was at 200 yards and started the other direction so I rattled a little bit and he trotted off. The does I saw were in groups of a few does and fawns. I think it is turning on.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Tomorrows gonna be a good one!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm heading out tomorrow for an afternoon sit. then will sit in my box blind saturday in the rain..its nice and dry/warm in there


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Had 4 yotes harassing a group of 4 does and fawns this morning. Shot at a yote and missed. Dang things never stop. Had a button buck go by me at least 8 times. He must have just been kicked out by mama. Good sign we're getting close. Just saw one small buck cruising the creek.


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

Saw four does across the river this morning. Looked at a different area I haven't been in yet that looks promising tho!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

KC-IL said:


> Had 4 yotes harassing a group of 4 does and fawns this morning. Shot at a yote and missed. Dang things never stop. Had a button buck go by me at least 8 times. He must have just been kicked out by mama. Good sign we're getting close. Just saw one small buck cruising the creek.


Good luck KC!~

Remember that power property several years ago we tried to get it opened to public? Well it's private now in parcels. Buddy killed a dandy this morning there. All it took was CASH


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

UncleBoo said:


> Yeah


You hunting around the CIPS Lake??? Big deer in that area!!!

I feel like we are sitting on a powder keg right now in Central IL. I have not doubt shooter bucks are active during daytime hours right now. Does just aren't receptive yet. No heavy chasing. Still a lot of moon out there that will have an impact on daytime movement. But once a doe comes in it won't matter....... All day sits sat and sun for me. Work Monday then off the next 2 weeks....... I was too late with my vacation last year. This year I went early so I could watch it start to heat up. That's whats gonna happen!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

dextee said:


> good luck kc!~
> 
> remember that power property several years ago we tried to get it opened to public? Well it's private now in parcels. Buddy killed a dandy this morning there. All it took was cash


hahaha


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well heading out. Good luck fellas


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck to all!! Heading there in the morning from out West....buddy is starting to see movement on the farms! Yeah!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Hoping Saturday's rain event is like it was the other day, just a long drizzly day. Son and I plan on going out Saturday and Sunday. Saturday's wind will be questionable but will be in a blind so hopefully that will help along with the rain. Hoping to see a big one that is in the area.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

cujrh10 said:


> You hunting around the CIPS Lake??? Big deer in that area!!!
> 
> I feel like we are sitting on a powder keg right now in Central IL. I have not doubt shooter bucks are active during daytime hours right now. Does just aren't receptive yet. No heavy chasing. Still a lot of moon out there that will have an impact on daytime movement. But once a doe comes in it won't matter....... All day sits sat and sun for me. Work Monday then off the next 2 weeks....... I was too late with my vacation last year. This year I went early so I could watch it start to heat up. That's whats gonna happen!


Actually some private land a bit north of there, but yes, in that area. I can't wait to head up, my trigger finger is getting mighty itchy!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Leaving Pittsburgh, PA in 1 hour, heading to my sister's tonight in Columbus, OH and then onto Pike County tomorrow!


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

just got a report from a local farmer that he's had deer in and out of one of his fields planted with a cover crop (planted it right after harvesting corn) all day today. looks like i might be cutting out of work a bit early tomorrow


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Planning on heading to my spot this weekend hope the rain on Saturday isn't much. A couple shooters and does on every camera the last week. Good luck guys!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

eldergage said:


> Had to pass on a 160+ 10 point on public land this evening. Because the area has an earn a buck program and I don't have a doe down yet.


Ouch!


----------



## DroptineBuck (Feb 25, 2008)

I have some shooter bucks on my cameras earlier this week before sunrise at my local spot in IL. Alot of scrapes but no chasing yet. I am going out tommorow morning and then off to Michigan for weekend hunt.


----------



## IL John (Oct 23, 2009)

My buddy shot this guy last week in Mchenry county last week in a cut corn field


----------



## buckm1 (Nov 5, 2012)

"


chadabear said:


> Back to the topic at hand please, plenty of room on the Bowhunter forums for new threads about QDMA..........
> 
> Headed to Effingham in the morning for 8 days on private land. Anyone in that area, or close to it have any structure on the rut timing. Was hoping to get there a little earlier than last year to catch them in the pre stages. We had a hard time connecting on them last year, because they were chasing all over the place. What is this weather going to do to them?? Warmer than I was hoping, but still positive....


My properties around there are slow right now, lots of corn still in fields. Not impressed with the amount of sign either. Hope it turns around soon. None of friends or people I know even shot anything. Seems to be the same all around with people you talk to. Need colder temps that would help.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Slow today, nothing but does and fawns. A buck was on his feet today right down the hill from me though, he worked over a scrape really well sometime between 9:45am when I walked up and 6:30pm when I came back down. 

And of course, when I came home and looked at the pics from the trailcam by the stand I sat in today I had a pic of a shooter buck about 15 yards from my stand YESTERDAY at 5:30pm. lain:


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

JC-XT said:


> Slow today, nothing but does and fawns. A buck was on his feet today right down the hill from me though, he worked over a scrape really well sometime between 9:45am when I walked up and 6:30pm when I came back down.
> 
> And of course, when I came home and looked at the pics from the trailcam by the stand I sat in today I had a pic of a shooter buck about 15 yards from my stand YESTERDAY at 5:30pm. [emoji14]lain:


that **** really gets my blood boiling


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tick tock tick tock

Its nearly FRI AM...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Very slow for buddy in Jefferson the last few days. Another buddy in Pike saw at least 10 bucks chasing does this evening and three shooters. One was giant.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

hopefully its not slow in the jefferson, washington, marion, clinton county corner area


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck this AM, ladies and gents.

Tick tock tick tock - we made it!


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Very jealous of those headed out hunting. Headed to work!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone see anything this morning or put one down ?


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Seen a 1.5 yr old buck cruising at 8:30. Other than that nothing. Northwest Fayette County


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Had a 2 yr old chasing hard this morning. Doe was not receptive at all. Some of the loudest grunts/growls I've ever heard. Timber was quiet this morning.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Justin_n_IL said:


> Seen a 1.5 yr old buck cruising at 8:30. Other than that nothing. Northwest Fayette County


Well crap. I'm debating leaving work early for an evening sit in Montgomery county, about 10 miles north of Ramsey Park. It about killed me to be stuck at work this morning lol.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm surprised to hear it was quiet this morning. Driving in to work it was foggy, cold and just awesome looking out. Last night the wind laid down about sunset, I'm sure deer were on their feet. Hopefully I can make it out sunday, its rough having to drive so far to hunt, especially knowing it heating up. Oh well, at least I have a spot to hunt.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

I've heard other chatter this morning about bucks being on the move in the area. I've got a spot I hunt a couple of miles north of the park.


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

I was out this morning, and it was really quite expect the falling leaves. It amazes me how loud leaves can be falling from trees on a quite morning in the woods. I saw the same 3 does this morning I have in my other sits this year. Was hoping a buck would be close behind checking on them, but no luck. All the buck pictures on my cam are still at night. I can't hunt again til Sunday. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

It's just 10/30 guys. It's still plenty early. Don't get down.

Sat over a food plot last night that is known for night time activity. I didn't see anything. It's due to pick up in the next 3-5 days though.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Man upstairs provided us with a beautiful morning to hunt in Fulton Co. Calm with that damp heavy dew type quiet in the woods. Unfortunately He forgot to tell the deer what part they were supposed to play...Zero deer down low. Buddies had a few dinks mosey thru but no one saw any does...weird cuz we all saw does w fawns last night. Best of luck to all. Heart and Lungs


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

I had a large heard come in to some of my calling, but I thought I would give them another year.:wink:


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw 19 last night and zero this morning. My dad passed up a 140 ish 9 point this morning on our land at twelve yards. He said he had a belly and all the signs of a mature deer I have no clue what he was thinking. He saw another 8 pt as well and they were all bumping does. I hunt my tail off and couldn't by a good deer and he just waltzes out and hey look there and just lets him go by.
I am heading out in a bit to sit all afternoon.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

saw a bunch of deer this morning... all of us all over the property.

Lots does and fawns and a few small bucks.

Nothing older than 2.5 was moving in our area this AM.

Hopefully tonight.

Good luck all.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jealous of everyone that was out this morning. I will be sliding out of work a bit early and heading to the woods. Hoping to sit tonight, tomorrow morning and Sunday morning. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Talked with a buddy of mine who hunts the property North of me and he said he seen some small bucks pushing some does but they weren't having anything to do with the bucks. Other than that he said it was quiet. I'm going out tomorrow and Sunday and hopefully see something.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Really slow and quite for me this morning. BUT a new buck with some awesome palmation showed on camera  yippy!!


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anybody else stuck at work wishing they where up in a tree right now??????


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

yessir!!!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

kurtg2020 said:


> anybody else stuck at work wishing they where up in a tree right now??????



yep!!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Only having weekends off is rough when the weather doesn't want to cooperate. Hopefully it clears up for the evening sit tomorrow.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Hunted until noon today. Deer didn't move until 9:00 when the fog burned off. The next two hours were amazing. Saw around 20 deer, 4 different bucks. One decent 3.5yr old cruising. A little early still for the big boys I think.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Does, does and more does on my food plots but no bucks.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Anhydrous anhydrous anhydrous. ..cough. Hack. No deer so far. Not expecting much


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

I hunted this morning, and this evening. The big boys are starting to cruise! I saw 3 shooters while in stand, 2 more walking in and out, and 1 while driving to my stand.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

On my way for 16 days. O yea..


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Left early this morning....20 min in I almost hit a cow elk on the interstate....that would have put a damper on my season. Will be in a tree tomorrow afternoon! 11 days of tree stand therapy!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Real slow for me tonight. Field was sprayed with anhydrous so that didnt help. A visit by the CPO didnt help right at prime time. He's a good guy though and I'm glad he's out doing his job.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

craitchky said:


> I hunted this morning, and this evening. The big boys are starting to cruise! I saw 3 shooters while in stand, 2 more walking in and out, and 1 while driving to my stand.


What County?


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Slow evening for me too. A couple minutes after sunset, there were a couple small bucks sparring around in a cut corn field. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

Saw 8 does this morning. Sat all day and saw a small basket 6 at 5:30. No mid day movement where I was at.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

I had a slow night also. Saw a doe and two fawns just after shooting light ended. Saw a shooter buck in the headlights about a quarter mile down the road from my hunting spot well after dark.


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

lots of does this morning in the field at first light..nothing tonight, but did find some new rubs and a couple small scrapes...Right around the corner should be heating up


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

My friends just come in from a tracking a 160. rattle snort wheeze brought him rite in. sorry I don't have any pics. But looks like things are firing up here in Schuyler county.


----------



## pjfan2340 (Jul 27, 2013)

In Marion county, still pretty slow. A few small bucks on the move here and there but most activity still at night.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county, sat last 2 hours of light had 1 1/2 old 4 point strolling thru timber at 5:30. Very slow for me.


----------



## T-BONE 93 (Feb 19, 2008)

Any action for anyone today?


----------



## Cyclone76 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sitting in a blind this morning. Nothing moving, hoping it picks up once the rain stops.


----------



## T-BONE 93 (Feb 19, 2008)

I sat through rain this morning. It has stopped but still not much moving. saw a coyote and a 3 pointer.


----------



## IRUTTOO (Oct 18, 2013)

Things are heating up! Thursday afternoon the 29th of October I got in my stand around 4:30. I did a bleat/grunt sequence about 10 minutes after I got there and a small spike came right to the base of my tree. I watched him for about a half hour. When he disappeared out of sight I did another bleat/grunt sequence. When I looked up "the drop time buck" was standing at 60 yards. I pulled up my binos to confirm it was him. At this time I started shaking like crazy. He started closing the distance quickly to 40, then 30, then 20. This is when he made his final mistake turning broadside at 20 yards. I stopped him and let the arrow fly. He ran up the hill and stopped at 30 yards. As he was running i could see blood pouring out. I turned to hang my bow and grab my binos and by the time I turned back he was gone. I assumed he went down but couldn't be sure. We went back to the house and nervously waited for an hour and a half to go look for him. We walked up to where I thought he went down and there he was. We have close to 50 trail can pics of him this year. I'm proud to have finally killed this beast after a five years of not taking a shot on a buck.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

He's a dandy , way to go !


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

great buck IRUTTOO! he even looks huge up-side-down


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

What weather forecast do you think is the most accurate and how long out do you think they get it right? I don't think any thing over 7 day forecast has been good for me how about you


----------



## IL John (Oct 23, 2009)

Great buck congrats. Good things come to those that wait


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

So one of our farms borders a huge chunk of the Shawnee NF here in Pope County. I've seen a local outfitter dropping clients off to hunt this public the past couple of days. Who would pay an outfitter money to come hunt public that is free? The outfitter is a known trespasser and all around Ahole so this doesn't surprise me that he would take advantage of someone like this. Ridiculous.


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> So one of our farms borders a huge chunk of the Shawnee NF here in Pope County. I've seen a local outfitter dropping clients off to hunt this public the past couple of days. Who would pay an outfitter money to come hunt public that is free? The outfitter is a known trespasser and all around Ahole so this doesn't surprise me that he would take advantage of someone like this. Ridiculous.


So......could this have been it's OWN thread? Cm on man....this thread was built to help keep people informed about the changes in daily activity. Not whine about an outfitter and what he/she does that gets your panties in a wad. Stick to this thread topic.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

chadabear said:


> So......could this have been it's OWN thread? Cm on man....this thread was built to help keep people informed about the changes in daily activity. Not whine about an outfitter and what he/she does that gets your panties in a wad. Stick to this thread topic.


Read through all the pages on this thread. There are posts concerning just about everything. This thread was for all things Illinois Hunting. I live in and own property in Illinois. I hunt in Illinois. So, if I want to complain about an ILLINOIS outfitter scamming people, then I will. Want an action report? That's fine. Lots of posts are made everyday with that info. The thread title isn't "Illinois Rut and Weather Report." Do I get wound up about people getting ripped off? Yes. Do I take time out of my day to complain about someone's LEGITIMATE post? No. That's for trolls.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

IRUTTOO said:


> Things are heating up! Thursday afternoon the 29th of October I got in my stand around 4:30. I did a bleat/grunt sequence about 10 minutes after I got there and a small spike came right to the base of my tree. I watched him for about a half hour. When he disappeared out of sight I did another bleat/grunt sequence. When I looked up "the drop time buck" was standing at 60 yards. I pulled up my binos to confirm it was him. At this time I started shaking like crazy. He started closing the distance quickly to 40, then 30, then 20. This is when he made his final mistake turning broadside at 20 yards. I stopped him and let the arrow fly. He ran up the hill and stopped at 30 yards. As he was running i could see blood pouring out. I turned to hang my bow and grab my binos and by the time I turned back he was gone. I assumed he went down but couldn't be sure. We went back to the house and nervously waited for an hour and a half to go look for him. We walked up to where I thought he went down and there he was. We have close to 50 trail can pics of him this year. I'm proud to have finally killed this beast after a five years of not taking a shot on a buck.
> View attachment 3143193


very nice buck


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

chadabear said:


> So......could this have been it's OWN thread? Cm on man....this thread was built to help keep people informed about the changes in daily activity. Not whine about an outfitter and what he/she does that gets your panties in a wad. Stick to this thread topic.


Your DBAG.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> So one of our farms borders a huge chunk of the Shawnee NF here in Pope County. I've seen a local outfitter dropping clients off to hunt this public the past couple of days. Who would pay an outfitter money to come hunt public that is free? The outfitter is a known trespasser and all around Ahole so this doesn't surprise me that he would take advantage of someone like this. Ridiculous.


you should call the Game warden & let him know what's up.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ubet28 said:


> you should call the Game warden & let him know what's up.


You think so? I know it isn't ethical, but I didn't know if it was illegal. I guess a call wouldn't hurt.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> You think so? I know it isn't ethical, but I didn't know if it was illegal. I guess a call wouldn't hurt.


We ran into this before and found out that outfitters can guide on public land and a lot do. Most of the paid hunters that we talked to did not know that they were hunting on public land.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

chadabear said:


> So......could this have been it's OWN thread? Cm on man....this thread was built to help keep people informed about the changes in daily activity. Not whine about an outfitter and what he/she does that gets your panties in a wad. Stick to this thread topic.


There has been a lot of crying on this page but that is on any page of Archerytalk


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> You think so? I know it isn't ethical, but I didn't know if it was illegal. I guess a call wouldn't hurt.


it's legal but he may go in and check tags and make sure everything is legit. at the very least I would tell the hunters they are hunting public land if I saw them.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ill give the CPO a call tonight.


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> Your DBAG.


For the love of God....it's "you're"........if you try and insult someone...please at least Google how to spell it correctly....smh....


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

chadabear said:


> For the love of God....it's "you're"........if you try and insult someone...please at least Google how to spell it correctly....smh....


thanks for the spelling lesson. I feel so much smarter now.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> So one of our farms borders a huge chunk of the Shawnee NF here in Pope County. I've seen a local outfitter dropping clients off to hunt this public the past couple of days. Who would pay an outfitter money to come hunt public that is free? The outfitter is a known trespasser and all around Ahole so this doesn't surprise me that he would take advantage of someone like this. Ridiculous.


It's illegal for an outfitter to hunt public land. Report him immediately.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok well alrighty then. My gripe is ive had this cold for a week and now im coughing and my ear hurts and its the rut!! 
Taking the morning off and heading out for tomorrow evening hunt. Then out of state for work getting back friday for a weekd vaction amd the weather is looking great for my favorite days of the year 9-11th!!!


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

They burned a guy pretty bad around here Shawnee for guiding in there.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Called the CPO. Told him who the outfitter was and exactly where they were. I got the impression that it had happened before, because he wasn't that surprised.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

My old man only saw one in Jefferson county tonight. 3.5 year old 8 pointer at about 530pm. No reaction to a grunt call.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

I hunted all day in Lasalle Co. Saw three does this morning. Rained cats and dogs all day, Up until about 4:30. Deer started pouring out into our cut corn field about 5:30. Saw a couple young bucks walking field edges but they didn't seem interested in harassing the feeding does. Kind of lost count, but I think it was around 20 I saw this evening. All I can say is, thank you to who ever invented hunting blinds, no way I could have sit out that long sopping set in a stand.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Skipped the morning - rained until early afternoon. Lots of deer this afternoon but no shooters and only a forkhorn in range. Small bucks were lightly harrassing does but pretty limited and the big boys are awol. We'll see what tomorrow brings but getting WAY to warm over the next several days. Fortunately I'm stuck working anyway and won't be out again after tomorrow until next Friday which starts 10 days solid in IL and IA (right when the weather looks like it will be more seasonably cool).


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> it's legal but he may go in and check tags and make sure everything is legit. at the very least I would tell the hunters they are hunting public land if I saw them.


When we told the hunters they were hunting public land they did not know and they were pissed. I think it is a very bad move


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

well I would be pissed to. that's the point looking out for your fellow hunter.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Had a steady rain at times this morning. Got in the stand first thing and had 2 bucks 30 minutes after sun rise. A big bodied 6 and a young 8 pointer that will be a shooter if he makes it a few more years. Then had a small 4 come in 20 minutes after that. Things were quiet for a while then saw a big buck on the move and a doe on his tail, grabbed my bow, but he wasn't stopping as a dog was hot on their trail.

The dog hung around for a bit and I snapped some pictures, then another dog showed up after that and they continued to chase deer. One had a collar and one didn't, never seen them before. Going to go back out tomorrow evening and see what's around. Any opinions on how to handle the dogs? Could have been a freak thing, been hunting here for 3 years and have never seen them, if they come back I plan to start asking neighbors. I live about 30 minutes away, but don't want to cause problems for grandma (her ground) with the neighbors. Thoughts?


----------



## Drop Tine 10 (Sep 25, 2011)

bowhunter1661 said:


> I hunted all day in Lasalle Co. Saw three does this morning. Rained cats and dogs all day, Up until about 4:30. Deer started pouring out into our cut corn field about 5:30. Saw a couple young bucks walking field edges but they didn't seem interested in harassing the feeding does. Kind of lost count, but I think it was around 20 I saw this evening. All I can say is, thank you to who ever invented hunting blinds, no way I could have sit out that long sopping set in a stand.] Did you step in a poodle too?


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

SOILHunter489 said:


> Had a steady rain at times this morning. Got in the stand first thing and had 2 bucks 30 minutes after sun rise. A big bodied 6 and a young 8 pointer that will be a shooter if he makes it a few more years. Then had a small 4 come in 20 minutes after that. Things were quiet for a while then saw a big buck on the move and a doe on his tail, grabbed my bow, but he wasn't stopping as a dog was hot on their trail.
> 
> The dog hung around for a bit and I snapped some pictures, then another dog showed up after that and they continued to chase deer. One had a collar and one didn't, never seen them before. Going to go back out tomorrow evening and see what's around. Any opinions on how to handle the dogs? Could have been a freak thing, been hunting here for 3 years and have never seen them, if they come back I plan to start asking neighbors. I live about 30 minutes away, but don't want to cause problems for grandma (her ground) with the neighbors. Thoughts?


How I handle them is just get ready, many times I have seen dogs push deer around in the middle of the day. I killed a nice 8 point a few years back because I feel dogs were on the loose.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't know about you guys, but it's 57 degrees and warming here. Seen a few does, but no antlers yet. I'd love to have a hard frost. It doesn't even feel like November.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Chilling wind but warming, 2 does nothing else yet.


----------



## buckm1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Live report............... Still waiting


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Really slow the last couple days. I'm starting to have concerns abbot the population here


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Small 6 bumping a doe with her button around 8 this morning.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Hunted my favorite creek stand with ideal wind this morning. Got in plenty before light with a silent approach into the wind. Zero deer by 10:30 and it's 61 degrees in bright sun...I'm out, right?... 

Get to the truck (3/4 mile walk), camo into plastic bin, bow goes into case and open a Red Bull...A truck rolls past our outter gate a bit too fast and the next thing I hear is crashing from the creek up front and grunting like crazy...before you know it a doe busts out 25 yards away running right toward me with a 120's 8 right behind her and our #2 (5 yr old 10 point) about 30 yards behind him...doe sees the truck/me breaks to the right and into my wind and keeps running but now starts blowing too, 8 picks up on it and blows too as he follows her...Big buck hears them blow and stops cold in his tracks alert 20 yards from me but looking directly at them wondering why they started blowing...He then realizes that his doe is getting away and proceeds to chase them grunting loudly the whole time as they cross one of our pastures toward the center of the farm...I'm an idiot for leaving my tree and you can't make this stuff up...It's not wide open by any means but it ain't far off either...


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Had a heavy tall 8 on cam at 6:10 this morning 20 yards in front of the stand I didn't go to....oh well.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

It's crazy how the weather can vary so much year by year. I shot a Halloween doe last year and there's frost in the picture. Shot a 9 point on November 14 and it snowed 6 inches the next day. Currently 63 degrees with a stout east wind in the Ohio River bottoms. Very little activity on the farm today.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

What county you hunting brdymakr?


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Didn't see a thing all night tonight. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Justin_n_IL said:


> What county you hunting brdymakr?


Fulton. Two dinks on patrol this evening was all my stand could muster...Not a doe in sight other than the hot one from mid day that might still be getting dogged by that young 8...LOL


----------



## bruiser624 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hunted all day today seen 0


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Saw 7 bucks tonight! 2 shooters just out of range!


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Went to sight in my muzzleloader this afternoon and after found I had just enough time to hurry to our farm and hunt the evening. Was on stand by 3:30, saw 13 deer total. One small 2 yr old 8 was harassing does in our cut corn. All deer were out feeding in my broadcasted food plots. Also, when it was way past shooting light a doe and what I believe was a buck were feeding out in the middle of the field. He wouldn't let her get more than 50 yards away. Then a small fork horn under me started choking on some barasicas and spooked them lol.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

So what's people's opinions mornings or evenings this week?

Gonna hunt both just wondering what others thoughts are with these temps.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Saw a 2 yr old 8, a few dinks and a button earlier this morning then caught a quick sighting of a big 10 chasing 2 does at 10:20. Tonight was pretty dead - only saw doe and fawn at 100+ yds in cut corn and then a 2 yr. old 8 went out and chased the doe around off and on for probably an hour. Nothing else though - pretty quiet.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I think mornings will be better it will be cooler. I hate this warm weather !


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Ubet28 said:


> So what's people's opinions mornings or evenings this week?
> 
> Gonna hunt both just wondering what others thoughts are with these temps.


I think mornings after the full moon are supposed to be better plus it will be a little cooler. Afternoons are going to be sweltering - not good.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Doebuster said:


> I think mornings will be better it will be cooler. I hate this warm weather !


that's exactly what I'm thinking as well.


Predator said:


> I think mornings after the full moon are supposed to be better plus it will be a little cooler. Afternoons are going to be sweltering - not good.


I agree


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

These temps suck.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

1.5 2.5 and 3.5 last night. Not one of them was messin with the half dozen does in the field.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

2 does all I saw yesterday, buddy on the other side of farm saw 3 does. Not a single buck though..


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

6 bucks yesterday afternoon . Also saw a 135 inch 10 or 11 point


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

In light of the current warm temps up there, what do you consider the optimum temps for hunting the rut, from a perspective of all day sits, as well as what gets the deer on their feet? 

I'm headed up Nov 8th, for a week, and it looks like the temps will be a bit better during my time up.


----------



## hammerdownbrown (Dec 9, 2014)

*score?*

Got this on my trail cam what do you think he scores


----------



## hammerdownbrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Here's another pic it was on Nov 1st at 9pm hopefully as the rut picks up he will slip up


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

hammerdownbrown said:


> Got this on my trail cam what do you think he scores


Enough!


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Monster


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

UncleBoo said:


> In light of the current warm temps up there, what do you consider the optimum temps for hunting the rut, from a perspective of all day sits, as well as what gets the deer on their feet?
> 
> I'm headed up Nov 8th, for a week, and it looks like the temps will be a bit better during my time up.


Highs are gonna be in the mid 70's the next 3 or 4 days. That's just brutal...... Deer can't regulate their body temps like humans do (via perspiration). This makes them much less likely to be on their feet during mid day hours during the seek and chase phase which is what I always want to hit.

Temps look to be falling later this week with highs in the low 50's. It should hit the fan at that point however it should be understood that there is good rutting activity going on right now. Just in the dark and cooler temps I'm assuming. We've seen some good bucks on their feet on the book end hours of each day since this last Friday. hoping cooler temps pushes them into the daylight!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hammerdownbrown said:


> Here's another pic it was on Nov 1st at 9pm hopefully as the rut picks up he will slip up


start praying he shows up in shooting hrs


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I plan on being in the stand for as long as it takes from 11/6-11/10. The temps look to be in the lower to mid 50's on those dates and I'm pretty satisfied with that. I normally consider those to be peak times as well for catching bucks on their feet, so if the weather forecast holds then I'm hoping to fill my second buck tag within the next 7-8 days and turn my attention to coyotes for the rest of the year.

I'm not going to hunt at all over the next four days with the temps in the 70's. I'm hoping the big temp drop Thursday night will have them moving on Friday.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> So what's people's opinions mornings or evenings this week?
> 
> Gonna hunt both just wondering what others thoughts are with these temps.


I'm on vacation this week and I'm not even gonna go till Friday after this front comes through. Action was super slow yesterday with the warm temps and they are supposed to be warmer through out the week. Most people I know haven't seen any rut activity yet, just the normal does and small bucks in food plots. All my pics are still at night and mornings are slow, all those put together means it's not time to put pressure on them.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

We have had a few big deer on their feet in the morning and lots of night pics. Saw a good 8 at about 80 yards last night bumping a few does and a 4 pt. cruising this morning. My dad saw a couple small bucks chasing a doe this morning. I busted one walking in this morning that sounded like a very heavy deer. I hate when that happens.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Shot a Doe friday evening then a decent 8pt Sunday morning. Buck was pushing a doe pretty hard. somehow she saw me but he didnt, so he got to eat a Ramcat. Sadly it went into the shoulders, but still got a pass through. Made it 200 yards into a dang creek and died there


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I'm on vacation this week and I'm not even gonna go till Friday after this front comes through. Action was super slow yesterday with the warm temps and they are supposed to be warmer through out the week. Most people I know haven't seen any rut activity yet, just the normal does and small bucks in food plots. All my pics are still at night and mornings are slow, all those put together means it's not time to put pressure on them.


This is where I'm at On vacation. Wanting to hunt. But don't want to put a bunch of pressure on the farm. Went out this morning. Nothing. gonna try again tonight and see what happens. evaluate tonight. But I think I'm gonna do the same as you just pull out and take it easy.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ubet28 said:


> This is where I'm at On vacation. Wanting to hunt. But don't want to put a bunch of pressure on the farm. Went out this morning. Nothing. gonna try again tonight and see what happens. evaluate tonight. But I think I'm gonna do the same as you just pull out and take it easy.


I'm with you. I'm fortunate enough that I can go back to work and reclaim my vacation time If I'm not feeling it in the woods. 

Besides, I can't sit for 3 straight days without seeing anything. I'll lose it LOL...... I wish I had more patience but my 'perpetual motion' has paid off in other aspects of my life


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I know the warm weather is tuff, but if you have a buck decoy and the right spots, I would not hesitate to rattle and decoy this week. I've proved to myself 2 times in warm weather. Both evening hunts. Neither came in screamin but when they did get out of the bed they came to see what the ruckus was all about. Then they saw the decoy and sauntered over to check it out. Lights out!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> I know the warm weather is tuff, but if you have a buck decoy and the right spots, I would not hesitate to rattle and decoy this week. I've proved to myself 2 times in warm weather. Both evening hunts. Neither came in screamin but when they did get out of the bed they came to see what the ruckus was all about. Then they saw the decoy and sauntered over to check it out. Lights out!


Long walk in in the dark. My luck I'd get my ass kicked with a decoy lol!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

cujrh10 said:


> Long walk in in the dark. My luck I'd get my ass kicked with a decoy lol!


Well ya haha. Carrying that damm thing on my shoulders 750 yards is no fun. I have it completely screwed together. But win it pays, its awesome.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Well ya haha. Carrying that damm thing on my shoulders 750 yards is no fun. I have it completely screwed together. But win it pays, its awesome.


What county you hunting Dex?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

cujrh10 said:


> What county you hunting Dex?


Fuuuulton. You in Schuyler?


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Fuuuulton. You in Schuyler?


Clark

Doe numbers seem to be down over here. Has me a bit concerned.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

cujrh10 said:


> Clark
> 
> Doe numbers seem to be down over here. Has me a bit concerned.


Oh dang you're over by the border, huh? I think we're still rebounding here. I have 9 years of history with the farm I hunt, and the doe numbers are not what they use to be for sure. We have a lot of poaching in this little area I am in. You never can count on a good buck being around for too long.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Oh dang you're over by the border, huh? I think we're still rebounding here. I have 9 years of history with the farm I hunt, and the doe numbers are not what they use to be for sure. We have a lot of poaching in this little area I am in. You never can count on a good buck being around for too long.


Lol yup. See lots of big deer over here. That's the problem though, you see them but they are tough to hunt cause they are usually fence row deer


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Gonna be warm this week. I'm glad my vacation doesn't start until the 8th. Next week should be much cooler.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> This is where I'm at On vacation. Wanting to hunt. But don't want to put a bunch of pressure on the farm. Went out this morning. Nothing. gonna try again tonight and see what happens. evaluate tonight. But I think I'm gonna do the same as you just pull out and take it easy.


If you want good hunting I'd strongly recommend staying out, unless you have a nice waterhole within 20 feet of bedding your doing more damage than its worth educating them. It's still not quite time. I talked to a guy from New York this morning as he was loading his truck along the road and he didn't see a thing yesterday or this morning. When your getting skunked in the morning it's way to warm


----------



## GoldenTriangle (Jul 27, 2015)

Saw multiple shooters on the morning of the 31st in Adams County, they were starting to chase. Hancock County was fairly dead on the 30th. Hoping the heat doesn't slow them down too much this week.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> If you want good hunting I'd strongly recommend staying out, unless you have a nice waterhole within 20 feet of bedding your doing more damage than its worth educating them. It's still not quite time. I talked to a guy from New York this morning as he was loading his truck along the road and he didn't see a thing yesterday or this morning. When your getting skunked in the morning it's way to warm


Yea I'm gonna pull out after tonight's hunt. go hunt so public ground for the next 3 days. then hopefully Friday it kicks up. I'm off till December so just not worth it. but it sucks for my boy he could only get 2 weeks off.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I just got word I'm off to NV wednesday. I'll be back Friday just in time for some good weather and good huntin with a week off. 
Speaking of warm weather - This is when I wish I had another farm that I wasn't quite all that to go to and hunt. Gonna have to work on that for next year I do declare!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> I know the warm weather is tuff, but if you have a buck decoy and the right spots, I would not hesitate to rattle and decoy this week. I've proved to myself 2 times in warm weather. Both evening hunts. Neither came in screamin but when they did get out of the bed they came to see what the ruckus was all about. Then they saw the decoy and sauntered over to check it out. Lights out!


I have a DSD decoy gonna stash it tonight so it's ready for this weekend and next week.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> I have a DSD decoy gonna stash it tonight so it's ready for this weekend and next week.


Helllya. Good luck with it!! I may try the D tomorrow night. My number 1 spot is a funnel between 2 fields with bedding 250 yards away, so it's not intrusive like what ILB79 is saying, which I agree. With SE wind it's almost fail safe.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

hammerdownbrown said:


> Here's another pic it was on Nov 1st at 9pm hopefully as the rut picks up he will slip up


Very very very nice! Hope you get a shot.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Left the house at 6 this morning and drove to SIU-C for class. It's 66 miles one way. Just got home and believe it or not, I didn't see a single deer either way. Usually, from Vienne to Golconda I'll see at least 20-30 out and about. This heat must have them messed up.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Left the house at 6 this morning and drove to SIU-C for class. It's 66 miles one way. Just got home and believe it or not, I didn't see a single deer either way. Usually, from Vienne to Golconda I'll see at least 20-30 out and about. This heat must have them messed up.


Running around with a winter coat on when's it's 75 would have me holed up as well....Friday is gonna be the bomb


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey guys, any updates on Pike County or surrounding areas? I'm heading up on Wednesday should be there around midnight. I know that the temps are still going to be high on Thursday but are supposed to drop on Friday and stay cool for my entire trip. I can't get any work done with the anticipation of getting there!!


----------



## Bearfan (Nov 16, 2011)

Enough of this heat! Im heading down to Pope County next week. Bring on the rut!


----------



## Cyclone76 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hunted LaSalle county today. One floppy eared doe this morning, nothing mid-day, and last hour had a large group of does feeding. About half the does were solo. One forked buck feeding with the does. No sign of chasing, and just seeing the first scrapes along with some smaller rubs. Hoping Friday's temp change kicks things into gear.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I haven't seen a deer in over a wk in the Forest. But this one was out yesterday walking the creekbottom.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Hoyt said:


> I haven't seen a deer in over a wk in the Forest. But this one was out yesterday walking the creekbottom.


he was thirsty.. choot em


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

Pic was taken today Nov 2 in Springfield, IL sub division neighborhood..


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

How'd you like to be one of these guys from TN/GA/AL/MS/LA who booked some IL 6 day outfitted hunt for $5K and picked 75 degree Nov. 1-6! OMG


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Zim said:


> How'd you like to be one of these guys from TN/GA/AL/MS/LA who booked some IL 6 day outfitted hunt for $5K and picked 75 degree Nov. 1-6! OMG


Lol


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Zim said:


> How'd you like to be one of these guys from TN/GA/AL/MS/LA who booked some IL 6 day outfitted hunt for $5K and picked 75 degree Nov. 1-6! OMG


I know two guys who are on an expensive guided hunt in Iowa this week


----------



## shortb (Oct 7, 2014)

GILL said:


> I know two guys who are on an expensive guided hunt in Iowa this week


Yeah it's not really lol when you're one of those guys, frustrating as all hell. This is my first trip to Illinois, been here since Friday going home on Sunday and it is pretty damn boring right now. Friday and Saturday look to be the best days I have left. Should have brought my golf clubs with this weather!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Whec1790 said:


> Pic was taken today Nov 2 in Springfield, IL sub division neighborhood..


Ha YES! Get on it now boy!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Super foggy and getting skunked this morning....again. Could've shot a limit of woodies and green heads though. Maybe if I bring my SX2 tomorrow I'll have a buck show up lol.


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Whec1790 said:


> Pic was taken today Nov 2 in Springfield, IL sub division neighborhood..


I live in Springfield. That is crazy!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

0 so far this morning for me too. Foggy!


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Deer seem to be moving for us the past few days. We had this 270lb hoss bedded down with a doe Sunday night 45 yards from us but no shot. We ended up taking off yesterday and blindly rattled him and another smaller buck around 8:15. My brother ended up smoking him while I got it all on film. We think he was kicking our bigger bucks ass as they have been losing tines and have fighting wounds. Hope they will show up more now this bully is gone. We passed this deer last year too.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Somebody tell that buck that the good people of SpringPatch do NOT appreciate such overt public displays of affection.

I'm super offended.


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

TWO MORE DAYS!! Two more days of this warm weather crap...This weekend it should be very good with a big temperature drop forecasted for Friday. I just scheduled a meeting for Friday afternoon with a tree in the woods, starts at noon and it might talk the rest of the day! :wink:


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Whec1790 said:


> Pic was taken today Nov 2 in Springfield, IL sub division neighborhood..


That doe looks bored, they must be married.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

shortb said:


> Yeah it's not really lol when you're one of those guys, frustrating as all hell. This is my first trip to Illinois, been here since Friday going home on Sunday and it is pretty damn boring right now. Friday and Saturday look to be the best days I have left. Should have brought my golf clubs with this weather!


Lol its funny to me! Welcome to Illinois weather. Only person you have to be mad at is yourself


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

shortb said:


> Yeah it's not really lol when you're one of those guys, frustrating as all hell. This is my first trip to Illinois, been here since Friday going home on Sunday and it is pretty damn boring right now. Friday and Saturday look to be the best days I have left. Should have brought my golf clubs with this weather!


Deer are definitely moving now even tho it is warm. I saw 40+ deer on my drive home last night and saw some bucks chasing does as well. My best friend shot a 168" typical 10 pointer on Sunday night too. You can easily have some success in the mornings or evenings now. We rattled in the buck we shot yesterday blindly knowing he was most likely close to where we were sitting.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

@HeartBreak3r - that big 8 is a great looking deer. congrats to your buddy!

care to share what county you are in?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Deer seem to be moving for us the past few days. We had this 270lb hoss bedded down with a doe Sunday night 45 yards from us but no shot. We ended up taking off yesterday and blindly rattled him and another smaller buck around 8:15. My brother ended up smoking him while I got it all on film. We think he was kicking our bigger bucks ass as they have been losing tines and have fighting wounds. Hope they will show up more now this bully is gone. We passed this deer last year too.


Nice buck..You gonna post the video? if so send me a link


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Deer are definitely moving now even tho it is warm.


I would say that's isolated, I have buddies hunting in 3 counties and they all say its dead right now. Big change from last Fri/Sat.

Looking forward to Friday!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I live in Ia. just 30 min from my Ill. hometown. My son in N.W. Ill arrowed a small 10 Halloween afternoon at 4pm cruising alone. My daughter-in-law "missed" a BIG 10 this AM cruising alone (her 1st shot at any Whitetail).


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

offroadr said:


> I would say that's isolated, I have buddies hunting in 3 counties and they all say its dead right now. Big change from last Fri/Sat.
> 
> Looking forward to Friday!


It's already November 3rd and we are past the rut moon. All of my buddies that hunt hard have already had an encounter with mature deer during daylight. I agree Friday on will be the best, but there is something good about sunny days with increasing pressure and an overhead moon that sets in late morning/early afternoon. How many articles have you seen about guys killing giants in warm or windy weather because half of hunters won't make it out....tons.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

It's over cast and damp. About to head out and get in my number 1 tree. My gut says mid day action today. Fayette county


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Justin_n_IL said:


> It's over cast and damp. About to head out and get in my number 1 tree. My gut says mid day action today. Fayette county


Wait it out. I would defiantly not get in my #1 set. If you do head in keep us posted and GL


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's my buddy's Sangamon County beaut.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Here's my buddy's Sangamon County beaut.


Awesome deer!!! Last night? I hunt Sangamon county also.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

HeartBreak3r said:


> Here's my buddy's Sangamon County beaut.


that's a dandy


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This is the nine by dad passed at 12 yards. He didn't even pick his bow up and he has never killed a deer any where near this big. I have no clue what was going through his mind!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

A little action going on last week. Turn up the volume.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> View attachment 3161338
> 
> This is the nine by dad passed at 12 yards. He didn't even pick his bow up and he has never killed a deer any where near this big. I have no clue what was going through his mind!


Maybe i need to sit with him and mak sure he doesnt pss him up again. Cuz i wont! Haha


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I delayed my hunt by a day and heading down to Peoria County tomorrow. Don't expect the hunt tomorrow afternoon to be good but it will new to get out in some decent weather. While its not ideal for hunting, it will be good for getting out and sitting. Thursday afternoon might be good before this front rolls in the pressure moving. 15 to 20 degree temperature drop on Friday and Saturday should make it some of the best conditions in a long time. 

Like someone said, I wouldnt hunt your best spots before the front goes through but I wouldnt give up hunting. Does don't suddenly not go into estrous in this weather. You get one hot doe where you are hunting and the bucks get wind of her, they will be moving. Its not ideal hunting conditions but no reason to stop hunting. Plenty of guys kill good bucks when its warm, you just don't hear of as many because most people aren't in the woods.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep. Im in my best stand but its not intrusive. Very narrow funnel. I had to come here to lower it down a couple feet since it was skylining me and offending the animal lovers. Heeheee.


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

Me and my buddy saw a fair amount of action hope it continues tonight. Before this morning it's been dead by us


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I was in my tree at 11. Didn't see anything until 4. A little dink buck eating acorns around my tree for a while. Then shortly after 5 a doe and young one was underneath me. Little bit after they arrived a buck came in and bumped the doe. Not sure what he was but the body wasn't any bigger than a 2.5 best I could tell. It was getting hard to see. Got this pic last night but no head shots.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Dextee said:


> Yep. Im in my best stand but its not intrusive. Very narrow funnel. I had to come here to lower it down a couple feet since it was skylining me and offending the animal lovers. Heeheee.


Same here. Mine is a travel corridor that is easy to slip in.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I didn't hunt this morning but hunted the creek bottom I have several pics of bucks coming through recently. None real big, but there's about 3 I know of that are and were in the area.

This one came through at 5:00pm this afternoon. I shoot a recurve and no such thing as shooter bucks to me..(hunt the deep ridges of Shawnee anyway)just whatever I'm in the mood to pack out. Grunted him down to about 18 yds. but couldn't draw on him. He was broadside staring straight at me up the ridge looking down on me. I think he's either old or maybe 3 yr old.









Haven't seen this one yet..he looks like about a 12pt at least...not much size in the rack.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Three slickheads stepped out of the thick brush at 5:20. Sat for 4 hours this morning and saw nothing. It has been dead. I think Thursday evening things are gonna click on.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I hunted from 1 til dark tonight. At 5:10 I had 4 does sneak in through some thick stuff. Then a buck showed up and started chasing one of them. I don't think he was too big, as I couldn't see his rack in the fading light and brush, but it was a good sign. I had to stay in the tree til 5:40 as they were running all around me.

A buddy saw a booner caliber buck out with two does in an alfalfa field, from the road, around 5 as well. Friday will make things pop, but I'd be in the tree the next two days if possible too.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

rfeather said:


> A little action going on last week. Turn up the volume.


Sweet


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

14 Does last night. 0 bucks. Only 1 doe was alone. At 5pm they poured out from everywhere. Weird how they all do that at the same time from so many different places. I'm hangin it up until Friday Morning. West winds return for a couple days then.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Nothing so far this morning


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Decent buck at 150 yards in fog at 6.
Doe way across bottom at about 7:10
Forky way across bottom the other way at 7:30
and coyote at about 6:45


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Im headed to Pleasant Hill in Pike county friday,there are 3 guys at my farm this week i dont think they have seen 10 deer total since last friday.im starting to get nervous hope its just the weather,but ive been there when its warm in years past and still saw deer


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Just passed on this 130" standing next to my trail cam.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

i haven't seen any deer in my cubicle this morning. probably just the November lull.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Zim said:


> Just passed on this 130" standing next to my trail cam.


choot um....

JK he will be a dandy in 2 years


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

With the reports and the weather I am really glad my man-cation doesn't start until Sunday. Then Im off for 7 days!


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

mshred said:


> i haven't seen any deer in my cubicle this morning. probably just the November lull.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Leaving North Carolina today to head to SW Illinois area and hunt for 9 days. Looks like weather is going to cool off some Friday. Hope to get in on some good rut activity through next week. Good luck to yall out there and will be keeping up with this thread to see whats being put on the ground.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Had to get out of stand early. Had a dink cruising around at about 7. Had multiple deer moving around me as the sun was just starting to creep up.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

I have seen a couple from my cubicle this morning thanks to this thread!


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Didn't see anything in the Forest..this one crossed the creek just before I got to my stand.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Forgot to mention driving to my public lot this morning I narrowly avoided a Pope & Young hood ornament! Lucky I was driving cautiously 40 in a 55 due to fog. I braked hard and swerved left and still would have hit him but he twisted right at last second. Missed him by less than a foot. Heart pounded got an hour.


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

Shot this guy Oct 28th, he was pushing 2 doe hard. I've only seen him on camera 1 other time (under my stand opening day), I shot him hunting a new bit of land for the first time across a valley from my usual area. 1st hunt there and this guy shows for me.









Hunted last night in a valley near a creek, didn't see anything. I can't wait for this weather to get out of here.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Gus_IL said:


> Shot this guy Oct 28th, he was pushing 2 doe hard. I've only seen him on camera 1 other time (under my stand opening day), I shot him hunting a new bit of land for the first time across a valley from my usual area. 1st hunt there and this guy shows for me.
> View attachment 3167130
> 
> 
> ...


That's a brute man, congrats!


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

What a beast, that kicker on the left side is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## dchughes7 (Nov 7, 2012)

Anybody hunting Fayette county or an adjacent county that could give a report. I have the option to hunt there next weekend but am afraid I will have missed the rut.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

dchughes7 said:


> Anybody hunting Fayette county or an adjacent county that could give a report. I have the option to hunt there next weekend but am afraid I will have missed the rut.


I think you'll be fine. Wasn't alot of rut action in Marion county over the weekend. Should be good for a couple weeks


----------



## plainoljim (Nov 7, 2012)

dchughes7 said:


> Anybody hunting Fayette county or an adjacent county that could give a report. I have the option to hunt there next weekend but am afraid I will have missed the rut.


I was hunting in Fayette over the weekend. Saw a 2 bits of chasing on Saturday morning, but nothing in the afternoon to speak of and only does on Sunday.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

I hunt about an hour south east of Fayette and rut activity has been very slow. I would say you are good to go!


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

dchughes7 said:


> Anybody hunting Fayette county or an adjacent county that could give a report. I have the option to hunt there next weekend but am afraid I will have missed the rut.


I hunt the northwest part by Ramsey. It hasn't taken off yet. The bucks are getting interested but they are not yet beside themselves. Had 2 dinks cruise by just after 5 this evening. Sat from noon until dark.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Gus_IL said:


> Shot this guy Oct 28th, he was pushing 2 doe hard. I've only seen him on camera 1 other time (under my stand opening day), I shot him hunting a new bit of land for the first time across a valley from my usual area. 1st hunt there and this guy shows for me.
> View attachment 3167130
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## buckm1 (Nov 5, 2012)

dchughes7 said:


> Anybody hunting Fayette county or an adjacent county that could give a report. I have the option to hunt there next weekend but am afraid I will have missed the rut.


It has been slow the last week, but driving to work this morning they were all over. I about hit a nine pointer with two saplings stuck in his rack. We both stared at each other for about 10 seconds then he started bucking and throwing his head around to shake them loose, didn't work he ran into woods like that


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

@Gus IL - congrats. that's a dandy with some nice character.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

tick tock tick tock

Is it FRI AM yet?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Getting there. Might go tonight. Undecided.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Me too... I'll be down there mid-afternoon. Will see what the wind/rain look like by this afternoon.

Good luck this weekend boys and girls!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Doesn't look like its gonna do much until later tonight. 
Im contemplating puttig up a stand. Just don't know if i want to get that hot and sweaty before the hunt.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Gus_IL said:


> Shot this guy Oct 28th, he was pushing 2 doe hard. I've only seen him on camera 1 other time (under my stand opening day), I shot him hunting a new bit of land for the first time across a valley from my usual area. 1st hunt there and this guy shows for me.
> View attachment 3167130
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck Gus


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Doesn't look like its gonna do much until later tonight.
> Im contemplating puttig up a stand. Just don't know if i want to get that hot and sweaty before the hunt.


Been hunting hard since Tuesday. Been really slow. We are gonna put some new sets in today as well. Just going slow with it. 

The best activity we've seen so far was last weekend when the weather was better. ...... look out for Saturday AM!


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Headed to Scott county today after work. Be there till gun season unless I tag out. Long day at work waiting to leave and drive 8 hours. Should be a good weekend!


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

Leave at 2 in the morning, Should be there around noon. All sets are already hung so we will see where the wind allows us to hunt. So IL
Pope County


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Contender01 said:


> Leave at 2 in the morning, Should be there around noon. All sets are already hung so we will see where the wind allows us to hunt. So IL
> Pope County


What are sets?


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

My stands, went up opening weekend to kill some does and hang stands(sets). Been hunting this land for 7 years so have a good idea where to be set up. Just need a little luck on my side.
My cousin Killed a nice heavy horn 8 last night in Kansas, came to the horns


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

Been off all week. Took a nice buck on Monday and a turkey on Tuesday. As most of you know, the weather has not been ideal. Deer movement has slowed significantly the last couple days. I hope the front blowing through today gets them back on their feet again for the weekend...


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I with ya on "sets" lol. I guess if I was putting up more than one in a tree I'd be inclined to sat that I was going to setup a couple of stands. Or I'm going to set this stand in this here tree riiightch' here!. haha J/K


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Deer moved early today. I spooked more than usual walking to my stand, and I was there an hour before sunrise. Steady sightings till 6:30, then nothing for 3 hours. Had a good buck at 50 yds and does around me right at sunrise. I'm so ready for this wind to switch!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Dextee said:


> I with ya on "sets" lol. I guess if I was putting up more than one in a tree I'd be inclined to sat that I was going to setup a couple of stands. Or I'm going to set this stand in this here tree riiightch' here!. haha J/K


Im leaving for Pike county tomorrow night got 3 stands packed ready to go


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Dextee said:


> Good luck KC!~
> 
> Remember that power property several years ago we tried to get it opened to public? Well it's private now in parcels. Buddy killed a dandy this morning there. All it took was CASH


Yep, I remember that. Been a while! Sorry, must have missed this post earlier.


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

Just a ******* from South Louisiana, so most people can’t understand my talking so not understanding my typing does not surprise me.
We know we have a few good bucks running around, just need to connect with them.
Opening weekend seen a real nice 10 at about 200 yds, would love to have him pass by this weekend.
The Property has only been hunted twice since opening weekend, so should be good and rested

Good Luck to everyone


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Things are about to break loose here. Deer moving all morning. Had a couple of dinks fighting for an hour off and on in front of me. Saw 4 different dinks. Only seen a couple of does. That front is coming in where I'm at and the deer have been active all morning long.


----------



## Lefty P (Feb 9, 2007)

Coming from VA heading out to West of Springfield middle to end of next week! Anybody's crystal balls working that far??


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

i saw a couple of does right at first light this morning, but still seems like most movement appears to be happening overnight in neck of the woods.


----------



## HuntMaine (Mar 6, 2013)

Headed to Randolph Co. tomorrow morning for 10 days. Hoping the activity picks up, my father has been out there all this past week and said it's been slow so far.


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

A TV phrase for a plain old tree stand.


palmatedbuck04 said:


> What are sets?


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

In my neck of the woods (Fayette County) it appears that the rut is about to go full blast at any moment. All of those dinks this morning were rubbing saplings, sparring, and doing some semi-serious fighting as well. They don't have that crazy look in their eyes yet but it's on the brink.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Sweet!! Hope things get rockin. I cant take anymore so im heading out tonight.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Dextee said:


> Sweet!! Hope things get rockin. I cant take anymore so im heading out tonight.


I'm off Friday - Tuesday. But I can't shake the feeling that I really need to cut out of work early today and spend the last couple hours in a stand today as well.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This SE wind is killing me. Looking like tomorrow evening is gonna be a good one. It has been slow since last Thursday and Friday here.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got one of those moments where I can't decide if I should put a stand up where I think I need 1 in an hour when I get out there...or not. Or just hunt around the corner from it where I have a stand. I need to check the camera to see if a mature buck has even been in there. So I hate to carry the LW stand and sticks all the way back there to find out a 2.5yo is the only thing really working that area. I do need it up for Gun season though. errg. What to do. What to do. 
Or take justtake the Decoy back there and give it a go.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

My forecast is calling for rain this afternoon and evening, thinking maybe it will be on in morning!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw a big boy run right in front of the truck that was right in front of me this morning on the way to work. He had that look in his eye, and he was searching. Not with a doe but looking hard. This weekend is going to be good.


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

Things have been pretty slow and nocturnal all week according to my cams, just too much heat. I hunted this morning, had a decent buck slowly cruise by when the moon was peaking (7:30), probably headed to water though and sniffing as he went. Not much else going on.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I am not sure what to think about this evening........rain moving in but no temp drop until tomorrow???


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Had a youngin get his antler snagged on my rope this morning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3akWfLnQy8&feature=youtu.be

Some footage of a good dink fight this morning as well. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VsnKBQRamI


----------



## Jtello (Oct 26, 2015)

Zim said:


> How'd you like to be one of these guys from TN/GA/AL/MS/LA who booked some IL 6 day outfitted hunt for $5K and picked 75 degree Nov. 1-6! OMG


😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL that rope footage is pretty cool.

I can't take off work this week, and my boy has a couple of soccer games on Saturday. I can't wait to get out Sunday and Monday....weather looks prime once this front gets out of here.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Dam rain. Winds are being shifty also. Guess i lost 2 hrs vacay for nothing. Sittin on my porch.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

6 spikes this morning. All came within 30 yards of me. I have seen more young bucks this year than does. Sitting on the porch with the wife and baby tonight watching the rain come in. Should be good tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Sitting in the rain now , hoping one cruises by


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

The rain is suppose to stop here just before daybreak and wind NW. I'm chopping at the bit. Should be interesting in the morning.


----------



## Jferguson1328 (Oct 27, 2015)

Where you headed in randolph? If you don't mind me asking!


----------



## Jferguson1328 (Oct 27, 2015)

HuntMaine said:


> Headed to Randolph Co. tomorrow morning for 10 days. Hoping the activity picks up, my father has been out there all this past week and said it's been slow so far.


Where at in randolph co. If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Here Deer (Jun 23, 2013)

Saw 4 bucks cruising in a CRP field today at 2:00 during the rain. The bigger buck was not liking the smaller bucks in the area. Never saw a doe but there must have been one there. Calhoun county.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saw a decent one tonight nosing a doe on my way home from the store, maybe 130. Heard a guy down the road shot a good one. Every time he shoots a good one though no one sees it and there's never pics, so who knows if he actually shot anything. Guys around me have said its been super slow all week, think it's gonna bust loose here anytime now and I'd bet tomorrow will be the day some big boys start hitting the dirt


----------



## Jferguson1328 (Oct 27, 2015)

Anybody in randolph co.


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

Bunch of squirrels tonight... Pretty slow in Piatt co.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Didn't end up going. Drove around and glassed. Very slow. Couple of 2.5s is all and a doe.


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Had a 140 ish inch 8 at 35 yards. 
But I still don't have a doe down yet...


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

eldergage said:


> Had a 140 ish inch 8 at 35 yards.
> But I still don't have a doe down yet...


You have to kill a doe 1st?


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm hunting in the morning til 11:30-12. Then picking up a buddy at the Bloomington airport and hitting the woods. I'm pumped for the morning.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Me and a buddy hunted two different properties tonight and neither saw a single buck. I didn't pull cards but he did and said there was nothing happening all week on his cameras. 

A scrape opened up this week by the stand I was in, they have one there every year. I've been too lazy to move a camera over it but I need to pull one off of a foodplot and see what's hitting that scrape. Last year it was nothing but a parade of one and two year olds.


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Dextee said:


> You have to kill a doe 1st?


It's public land. Have to earn a buck


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

In IL?


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Dextee said:


> In IL?


Yes


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn. I didnt know we had a place in IL that needed more does killed.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Didnt zee squat and left stand early since the wind was iffy...Seen 2, nice 3.5y old strolling along thru a standing bean field tonight...feeding and just hanging out together....odd..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey guys!!! So some of you may know that I am stationed in Alaska and was supposed to be the first year of my life I wouldnt be able to hunt.. but something came up and I will be able to fly home for a few days at the end of november.. How do you think the hunting will be the 22-dec02? I am in Northern IL. I am PUMPED!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanksgiving weekend is always one my favorite weekends to hunt. Usually see angood one cruzin then. Good luck!!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Haha nice rope trick Justin!


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

in knox county its been very slow.temps are killing us.ive only seen a few young bucks chasing in the mornings all week.i have not witnessed any chasing yet


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

had this monster come in around 3pm had buck fever so bad couldn't choot em


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Dextee said:


> Damn. I didnt know we had a place in IL that needed more does killed.


Not sure we do. But a few local properties around me are managed by a different government entity (conservation district). The public hunting was approved ONLY as a management tool, and not for recreational hunting. Thus, the EAB program was required and has been in place since inception.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> had this monster come in around 3pm had buck fever so bad couldn't choot em[emoji12]


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Didn't hint today because of the rain. ...... put some more stands up. Saw a nice 145 chasing a doe. Saw more deer out in the fields this evening than we have seen all week combined. Saturday is the day!


----------



## Drop Tine 10 (Sep 25, 2011)

Since when?
[Yes]


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Since Monday


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

Dextee said:


> You have to kill a doe 1st?


some state public areas require doe first


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

going to be windy today! strap in extra tight!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tick tock tick tock.

YIP YIP YIPPEE!

I think a lot of bone drops in the next 48 hours.

Prediction: PAIN

Good luck out there... be safe!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

It's 4am and a lovely 61 degrees!!! Gotta love southern IL weather. Was hoping for it to be at least 10 degrees cooler this morning. Weekend weather looks much better. Still heading out this morning hoping for deer movement after last night's rain.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I haven't slept worth a darn. Important day for me. I'm hoping to either catch up with the buck I shot last week or find proof he's still vertical. If he is still alive I will know unless he changed his route somehow.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Maxemus said:


> I haven't slept worth a darn. Important day for me. I'm hoping to either catch up with the buck I shot last week or find proof he's still vertical. If he is still alive I will know unless he changed his route somehow.


Has it been slow there Ernie? Im headed there tonite there are 3 guys at the farm i hunt this past week and they havent seen much


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Sitting in my tree waiting for the sun. 47 degrees and breezy. I'm in a river bottom though, so the wind pretty much goes over my head. Pretty calm here. I checked my camera by my stand and there's some good deer movement. Mostly does and a decent 2.5 year old. It all looks good on paper. We'll see!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well we finally made it to the farmers house in Illinois about 2:30 yesterday morning. My buddy had to do a little work so we didn't go to bed until about 4:30. We slept until the sun came up. Our plan for yesterday morning was to just get up and glass the fields to see what we could see and where the deer were coming from. By 7:00 we saw 17 deer from inside the farmers house. A small 8, a decent 10 prob between 100"-110", 4 pt, a few spikes and the rest does and yearlings. It has been a nice morning getting to watch all these deer. The farmer has a bunch of big oak trees dropping huge acorns so the deer come right up to the house within 10' to eat acorns. We had to sneak around the house to keep from spooking them. We got cleaned up and headed to town to get our license (I lost my tags oops lol) and get some food and supplies for the week. So far I'm pretty happy with the activity that I've seen. I will keep y'all posted. Here is picture of a doe and 2 yearlings about 5' outside the kitchen window.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Had my first sit in Illinois yesterday afternoon. Hung a new stand just after lunch and went back and showered and changed amid went and got back in the stand I just hung. It's in walking distance from the farmer houses where we are staying. I had been in the stand 15 mins when I look to my left and see a die and yearling. Looked behind the.m and saw a buck. My heart started racing. After putting my bunks down I looked up and the die and yearling were 30 yds in front of me and the buck was heading my way. Turned out he was just a nice young 8 pt but it sure was nice to see horns that soon into my first if the trip. Ended the day with seeing another small 8 and more does and yearlings. Saw a buck way far away up on the other side of a ridge but couldn't make out his rack and was probably the same 8 I saw first. All in all it was a pretty good hunt imo. I'm back in the same stand this morning. It is set up right off the ridge that we saw all the deer coming from yesterday morning so this morning should be a good hunt. Temperatures have dropped its 47° which is nicer then the 57° is was yesterday morning.


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

Passing though jasckon Mississippi now. North bound
Should be at my place around lunch.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> I haven't slept worth a darn. Important day for me. I'm hoping to either catch up with the buck I shot last week or find proof he's still vertical. If he is still alive I will know unless he changed his route somehow.


Dang, sorry to hear you didn't find him. How far was the shot? Good blood, etc, etc?


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Anybody have any luck rattling in Central IL so far? Or ever? I'm hunting a new spot thus year and don't have a good feel for the buck/doe ratio, but I'm considering some light rattling this afternoon.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I have n yes. Going to myself today


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sat yesterday ALL day 4:30am til 5:30pm had 6 does walk in first light, had them at 10 yards for 20 minutes they walked and I started my rattling,grunting,Can calls..Saw nothing from 7am til it started raining around 2 and had a couple does come out to sniff my Montana Decoy set...Rattled and called all day with no luck..sat on a Bottom Alfalfa field that butts up to a Nice creek crossing..Alot cooler here today but my Honey to do list has caught me with my sons Birthday tomorrow..Good luck everyone...Did have a nice shooter,He looks old too Camera is set up right next to my blind


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya slooooooow here


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tried to hunt today on a friend of my families property. Got set up before dawn. Its light enough to see a crossed the field and here comes a guy with a climber and bow.he sets up maybe 40 yards from were I was. By the time I got down to him he was already half way up the tree. Turns out he was from Louisiana and he knows the landowner. I walked back home. Got work to do today anyway. Hopefully I can find some time to head back out this afternoon.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Little 7 pt. came by twice this morning. Thats it so far. Wind seems to have backed off a good bit.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Dinks and does. She was trying to get rid of them.


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone seeing any action in Lasalle County? I was out last weekend and saw a 130" 8 and a small spike. Had 3 doe's bedded in the creek bottom behind me. I glassed them as i was walking out. The 130" just walked past at first light after rubbing a tree. Nothing crazy though yet.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

3.5-year-old Chasing not a shooter


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

3 does and 3 bucks here in NW IL Whiteside county, rattled once so far and brought a dink in. None have showed interest in the boss babe this morning. Winds backed off a bit. Ill be huntin a low spot this afternoon. Called in "Sick" to work today


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Two spikes early. I rattled them in and they sparred a bit. Then I saw 3 does feeding. Nothing messing with them.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Had a 3.5 yr old cruise by at 32 yds. He wasn't in a big hurry but he was scoping for does.n Then a little after that I was replying to a text and missed a great opportunity to smoke a yote down on the sand bar at 35...he was through my shooting lane before I seen him. Happy hunting today gentleman.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Justin_n_IL said:


> Had a 3.5 yr old cruise by at 32 yds. He wasn't in a big hurry but he was scoping for does.n Then a little after that I was replying to a text and missed a great opportunity to smoke a yote down on the sand bar at 35...he was through my shooting lane before I seen him. Happy hunting today gentleman.


get off your phone[emoji13] and you might [emoji15] that giant your after. JK GL


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Got a forkie with his left side snapped im half bedded 30yds behind me. He's been around all morning i could be here awhile


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

Passed this buck in the rain last night and kicking my self now didn't realize how good he was till I checked camera






first time in this set and was running late so I didn't pull chip and check till I got home ugh !


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya bummer!


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

Well am back in stand and I have a couple days left so I'll be here dawn to dark hoping he shows back up. The only thing that makes me feel better is there are 2 other bucks that dwarf him here.... Mabe it was a good thing


----------



## 2506Rem (May 3, 2004)

Good luck all, I sat this morning seen a fork buck and a doe. He was following her. Wind was swirling bad tho. North central il. Now have to work. Booo


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Only thing I saw was 2 dogs in the timber


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Good luck to everyone this weekend. I'm having to sit it out. some Genius friends of ours decided to get married mid day saturday. Dang people don't realize its deer season


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Buddy killed a giant this morning. But its also on some primo ground. 
Eatin a bite and given it another for a palmation buck or anything worthy.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Nothing happening here. This feels like an October Lull hunt.....and I don't even believe in the October Lull.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> get off your phone[emoji13] and you might [emoji15] that giant your after. JK GL


lol indeed


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

JHENS87 said:


> Good luck to everyone this weekend. I'm having to sit it out. some Genius friends of ours decided to get married mid day saturday. Dang people don't realize its deer season


that sucks! your friends are so selfish. geez.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Rkoch44 said:


> Passed this buck in the rain last night and kicking my self now didn't realize how good he was till I checked camera
> View attachment 3176426
> first time in this set and was running late so I didn't pull chip and check till I got home ugh !


ouch


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

this guy just headed to the locker.


----------



## 2506Rem (May 3, 2004)

Nice buck. Now I'm wishing I had called in sick today.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> this guy just headed to the locker.


NICE! Congrats. 

you'll have to share the story once you get time.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

2506Rem said:


> Nice buck. Now I'm wishing I had called in sick today.


thanks but I didn't shoot the buck. I should of been more clear in my post. The guy staying next to me shot him. They got some real nice deer last year as well.


mshred said:


> NICE! Congrats.
> 
> you'll have to share the story once you get time.


This deer was feeding on some standing beans. The Hunter was in a blind 51 yards away said he was gonna make the shot. But the deer just come into the blind like he was on a string. Said the buck dang near jumped in the blind with him. Shot him at 10 yards broad side double lunged piled up about 50 yards away..


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Slaunch Donkey


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Hellofa buck.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Saw 5 bucks, 0 does this morning. Saw a very nice 10pt, probably mid 160's type deer dogging a doe in a bean field about 100yds away, didn't come close enough. All the bucks were cruising with their noses to the ground. Gotta take care of some family stuff this afternoon and then I will be sitting all day tomorrow.


----------



## rs0802 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jferguson1328 said:


> Anybody in randolph co.


I'll be near Walsh tomorrow for 10 days


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county 2 hour evening Hunt, saw a lone fawn and a small basket rack buck that saw me before I saw him. An action packed hunt compared to what I have been seeing.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Man what a crappy hunt. 1 small 2.5 and 3 does. Another buddy killed a big 10. Hope it gets better!


----------



## sticknstring88 (Sep 2, 2009)

Shot a good 8 at 4:15. Had deer all around me until dark, so haven't started tracking yet. Used a new broadhead (ulmed edge) so am a bit nervous about bloodtrail in the dark.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

sticknstring88 said:


> Shot a good 8 at 4:15. Had deer all around me until dark, so haven't started tracking yet. Used a new broadhead (ulmed edge) so am a bit nervous about bloodtrail in the dark.


If you got a passthru, you will have good blood, if not, it's a crap shoot. I shot 2 deer with those, and hit bone on the opposite side with no exit. Both deer only ran 30-40 yds, but had no blood except where I found them. I went back to my reapers, no issues.

Good luck, hope you find him!


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Slow night for me. Starting to worry about the deer numbers in my area, not just the lack of movement during daylight hours.


My dad saw a couple of mature bucks and some good chasing activity tonight in Jefferson county.


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

rs0802 said:


> I'll be near Walsh tomorrow for 10 days


Me too. Best of luck.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Went out in peoria county tonight saw 8 does..0 bucks..buddy of mine shot a dandy in Schuyler county this am...said it was out cruising


----------



## Crappie chaser (Oct 27, 2007)

Great day. Definitely on now. Time for bed do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good luck to all you guys tomorrow! Il be pulling an all dayer on some local over hunted public should be real intresting lol


----------



## Tanner98 (Aug 25, 2012)

Slow day in Williamson county. 3 does and a 2.5 year old 8 this morning. Nothing this evening. High hopes for the morning.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Hit and miss today. Saw 5 bucks and one doe this morning. Biggest was a 3 yr old 10 pt. I passed a few weeks ago. Put my son in the hot stand tonight, and he drew back on a 150" 10 pointer, and he needed about 5 more yards to hit his shooting lane. Neighbors were out shooting their rifle, and the buck got spooky and he didn't get a shot. Meanwhile, I went to a decent rut stand I've only hunted once this year... and saw one 1.5 yr old buck at 3:30. Should have been a lot of does there, but nothing. Not sure what happened to them all.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm heading out of MS on Sun morning, will pick up my best friend on the way through Memphis. Should be to camp that evening, then the hunt is on for a solid week! Can't wait! Looks like we might be hitting it perfect!


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Had a 2.5 yr old chasing a doe in circles across the creek from me at noon. Couple of dinks cruising by at 3. And a really nice 3.5 about 7:15 this morning as i think I mentioned in an earlier post. A good friend shot the buck in this pic but he didn't put a good shot on him. Said he hit high and back a little bit. That was at 4:30. He's going back out in the morning to see if he can find him.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

@justin n IL - good luck to your friend! That is a slammer 8!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Slow day for deer, not for yotes. I shot 3 of them today. One in the morning and two 30 seconds apart around 2:30 this afternoon. My buddy hunting the same property saw two more about 200 yards from me. They're getting out of hand. 10 years ago it was my best spot, now I see more yotes than deer!

Is there a prize for a coyote hat trick?


----------



## Alexhall (Nov 7, 2015)

I Have been coming to the east side of the state and hunting public land for several years. I been looking for some new places to hunt but need some help in the right direction. If anyone is interested I live about 10 minutes from Grenada Lake and would be glad to take someone fishing for help finding a new place to deer hunt. thanks for any help


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Spent the last 5 days hunting out by Galena. Not one sign of rut. Bucks just wondering around. They don't have their nose to the ground or up in the air, just casually walking. I don't think we are close yet from what I could tell.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

130 to 140" 10 pt. ran past at about 23 yards at 4:25 last night. Couldn't get him woed, and then he stopped on his own in the brush for a couple seconds and then took off again. I have no clue what he was running from. Only had a few seconds to look at him and that was at full draw, maybe it was a good thing he didn't stop because next year he will be a monster if he survives and he was on my land.


----------



## Jmonte35 (Apr 26, 2011)

5 guys sitting 3 different properties. 0 deer seen so far. St Claire county.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Slow here again. Small 2.5 chasing


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Only one doe seen between 2 guys in Bond.


----------



## Sethbro (Apr 6, 2012)

Couple nice bucks on camera last night around 11 and the other after midnight. Yet to see a deer this morning in tazewell.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Tough morning


----------



## K9Zoey (Feb 4, 2015)

3does 0 bucks in Fulton


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Slow here


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Holy hell i feel like it's October 15th.


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Slow here also. Buddy sitting couple hundred yards away only saw one doe, 0 for me.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Monroe county 2 hours this morning and Big zero!


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

4 bucks cruising so far today in central Randolph co. 3 of the 4 got the bow off the hangar, but just not close enough.


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

Nothing moving yet in northern il


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

11 slick heads so far. Been steady all morning. Buddy saw 1 buck early in the dark but no bucks on my side of the property yet.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like Sun and Mon morning ought to be great, calling for 28° and 29°, and clear, where I will be.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful morning to hunt. I was sitting up on top a little bit in from a field instead of down in my creek bottom corridor. My 13 yr old son is with me. I was able to grunt a wannabe forky (3 pointer) in to 20 feet from him. He was waiting for him to turn his head and the buck busted me. Trotted off out of range then. Welcome to the world of bow hunting son lol. Seen 2 slick heads a little bit later. A friend said has seen a bunch of movement this morning. One shooter buck but he couldn't get him in range. Happy hunting gentlemen. Northwest Fayette County


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

7 bucks and 10 does/dawns so far this morning. Biggest was a 140 ish 10 point. He was all over grunting and nosing does. Anytime now it's just gonna explode


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Slow morning here grunted in a half racked 8 early this morning, didn't realize he only had one side till he was comin in. Sat till 10 he was only deer i saw. Hopefully evenings better.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Lots of activity this morning. 1st light had a buck chasing a doe all over..good sized body couldn't make out his rack..saw another buck flat out sprinting after a doe across the field. About 7:30 I grunted in a fork and a 2yr 8pt. Then at 9 I had a button buck come eat leaves right under my stand..peoria county


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Also just got a txt from another friend in Schuyler county and he shot a nice buck last.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> 7 bucks and 10 does/dawns so far this morning. Biggest was a 140 ish 10 point. He was all over grunting and nosing does. Anytime now it's just gonna explode


What County? I been out the last 2 days and saw 2 does & a spike. Does were just wondering around the spike wasn't rutted up at all.. wierd year. Nothing like I thought it would be.

I also talked to a farmer last night and he pictures of 8 dead deer EHD nice bucks all 150 or bigger. I went to the bathroom and saw someone I knew and went back and he had left . Wanted to have him send me those pictures


----------



## buckm1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ever been faced with a dilemma to shoot on the other side of the fenceor not. I was 35 yards away from a nice 8 point, and wanted him very badly. I have not killed a deer in two years and a buck in four. He was at the fence but wouldn't cross. I don't think the landowner would have cared but there is first time archere hunting that ground this year that might. So I elected not to and didn't get another opportunity. What is everybody's take on a situation like that ?


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I shot yet another coyote today. So 4 in two days. I saw another and my buddy hunting with me shot and missed one and saw another.

My buddy also shot a huge bodied 8 pointer with a tight chocolate rack. He has to be at least a 3 year old. It has as big a body as I've ever seen. He grunted and snort wheezed it in. 32 yard double lung shot.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> What County? I been out the last 2 days and saw 2 does & a spike. Does were just wondering around the spike wasn't rutted up at all.. wierd year. Nothing like I thought it would be.
> 
> I also talked to a farmer last night and he pictures of 8 dead deer EHD nice bucks all 150 or bigger. I went to the bathroom and saw someone I knew and went back and he had left . Wanted to have him send me those pictures


Brown. Hunting Schuyler tonight


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Another good sit last night. Saw a nice 10 pt but he didn't get close enough for to get a real good look at. Saw the same 7 pt and 8 pt again and a bunch of does and yearlings. The rut is heating up. They were all chasing something does. We accidentally slept in this morning lol but we are getting ready and fixing to go get in the stand for the evening. Should be another good evening. Hopefully big boy will show himself tonight.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Slow morning for me in McLean county. 4 does at 7am then nothing.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Back in. Little windy and warm.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

buckm1 said:


> Ever been faced with a dilemma to shoot on the other side of the fenceor not. I was 35 yards away from a nice 8 point, and wanted him very badly. I have not killed a deer in two years and a buck in four. He was at the fence but wouldn't cross. I don't think the landowner would have cared but there is first time archere hunting that ground this year that might. So I elected not to and didn't get another opportunity. What is everybody's take on a situation like that ?


This is a tough one. I hunt a couple places where I will shoot across the line and a couple where I won't. Some will say its a black and white issue and you shouldn't do it without the expressed consent of the landowner. The truth is it depends on a lot of things for me. When in doubt, I hold off however.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Seen 8 bucks yesterday biggest low 30's 8. This morning 3 bucks and walking out 2 bucks chasing a doe and one looked decent. Buddy texted me and on other side of farm he seen huge 8 chasing on his walk in.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Spike chasing a doe and two fawns, followed by a doe, followed by an 8 pt. which was being chased by a dog........bizarre to say the least.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Omg. 2 fawns. What in the..


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

15 deer and not a single inch of antler


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

buckm1 said:


> Ever been faced with a dilemma to shoot on the other side of the fenceor not. I was 35 yards away from a nice 8 point, and wanted him very badly. I have not killed a deer in two years and a buck in four. He was at the fence but wouldn't cross. I don't think the landowner would have cared but there is first time archere hunting that ground this year that might. So I elected not to and didn't get another opportunity. What is everybody's take on a situation like that ?


Its really pretty clear, you dont do it unless the other land owner gives you permission. If you do, and he complains, you get a ticket and the deer is taken by the DNR.... Its pretty simple really. Landowners pay taxes for these rights.


----------



## Jmonte35 (Apr 26, 2011)

1 hobbled spike for 4 guys. Couldn't get a shot to put him out of his misery. Front leg broken bad. Prolly car.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems like the does are avoiding the fields like the plague because of getting harassed. But i sure havent seen it during daylight much.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

All hell broke loose today. I hunted a small parcel and 3 other guys hunted another a half mile away. They saw a couple does. I saw 7 bucks and 15 does. All of which were in full blown rut. I shot at a 130" 8 pt. however I switched from a light arrow to a heavy arrow this year. Was in my stand 5 min and didn't have enough itme to range anything before that buck came through. Miss judged the yardage and shot RIGHT under him. Bucks were chasing does everywhere around me. Plus rattled in 3 different bucks. It was the most intense sit I have ever had. Half mile down the road there was nothing. Amazing what some hot does wil do to an area.


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

Slow again tonight like this morning, a doe and her fawn was it. Big change from all yesterday


----------



## Gr7707 (Jul 10, 2015)

Any of you guys ever hunt at Mazonia? Bought a bow earlier this year and have been practicing up. This would be my first time ever hunting. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, have seen my share of chasing etc. over the past 2 days but mainly small to medium sized bucks. Just not seeing the mature bucks for some reason. There are now some early does in heat though. Tonight I witnessed a 3 1/2 year old 10 point breed a doe at 25 yards (earlier in the afternoon) and then again out in a cut cornfield with 10 minutes of light left. He had a weak left side and I try to only shoot 4 1/2+ year old deer. Separately I saw a 2 yr old 8 with a single doe and another better 8 (either a strong 2 yr. old or weak 3 yr. old) with a separate doe. Also saw a forkhorn late and doe/fawn combo earlier in afternoon. I was surprised to see that doe ready to be bred like that on the 7th - seems a bit early. Either way, does are starting to break off from little ones and will be coming into heat over the next week. Done with IL for a while - headed over to IA first thing in the morning to try my luck over there. Should be back in IL next weekend.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

son shot his first deer ever. He was so patient last year and passed on a couple bigger than this one. but I'm so proud of him. I told him yesterday he should just shoot a nice one that just cause i Don't shoot under 140 in did not mean he had to follow that for his first deer. so this 2.5 YO came in tonight with 2 does. and he doubled lunged him. deer went 30 yards and piled up in a ravine that is steeper then Mount Everest.. but we finally got him out.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Congrats to your son and to you:thumbs_up


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats to you and your Son. It's a heck of a lot bigger than the first one I shot, he should be extremely proud...sounds like you are too...Well Done.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats to you both. That is a great looking buck. WAY better than my first one . So great that you guys get to share the experience together


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

That's great experience to get first deer/buck. Congratulations to you both. Trying to get that done with my son this year.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Jon C said:


> Congrats to your son and to you


Ty


brdymakr said:


> Congrats to you and your Son. It's a heck of a lot bigger than the first one I shot, he should be extremely proud...sounds like you are too...Well Done.


TY Jeff he shot him with the Phoenix you tuned. 


mshred said:


> Congrats to you both. That is a great looking buck. WAY better than my first one . So great that you guys get to share the experience together


TY way better then mine as well. He keeps saying man dad I should of let him go. All I can say is he is going your wall. I have a Hunting partner for life.


Justin_n_IL said:


> That's great experience to get first deer/buck. Congratulations to you both. Trying to get that done with my son this year.


TY & yes what a experience I have been waiting so long for this day. When he radio me he had buck fever so bad. I couldn't help but laugh. I could barley understand him. Last night was a night I will never forget. This guy rite here is one happy dad


----------



## Contender01 (Oct 7, 2015)

In south pope county and its dead.
We typ seem 5 to 20 per hunt and we got guys seeing nothing.
Since Friday only seen 2 120" 8 points
Even does sen to be missing and very little sign.

Anybody in same area have a report so I can compare?


----------



## poorboy4wd (Nov 4, 2012)

Just spoke with my father in law who owns land in clay county. He's been out thre for a week so far and hasn't seen any mature deer chasing. Just young bucks and does. Said it's 34* this morning so hopefully it picks up.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Slow here again. 4 does. 2 dinks.


----------



## K9Zoey (Feb 4, 2015)

Had two 2.5 year old 8s right at 630 cruising. Nothing mature yet, and no does today


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Only could sit til 8 and saw nothing.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

This mornings updates: 2 Guys down in Schuyler one has seen 4 does at a distance other one has seen 0. Three guys in peoria county one has seen a small button, another one has seen 4 does, and last one has seen small fork..not much happening this morning..hard frost this morning in peoria county thought they would be running


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Headed out after church for a week. Curious that it's been so slow. We either missed it or this week should explode.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw 3 new scrapes pop but not 1 pic of shooter. Errg. Hopefully its going to go soon


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Saw 2 dinks cruising for does this morning early. Saw 5 slick heads headed down to the bottom around 8. My personal opinion is that it's about go gangbusters any day. I have seen what amounts to pre rut activity the past week. Hoping to get in an all day sit tomorrow or Tuesday before the weather gets less than favorable. Strong winds forecasted for Wed and Thurs this week. Back to the creek bottom this afternoon. Good luck gentlemen. Northwest Fayette County


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Whaack said:


> Headed out after church for a week. Curious that it's been so slow. We either missed it or this week should explode.


It's happening now. It's just not full steam a head. The big boys have yet to get on there feet in my opinion. This week I feel n like all the does will be in estrus. I n personally think this next week is gonna be nuts. The only thing that worries me is temps going back up a little mid week and the storm. But the storm could be just what the doctor orded.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

UBET28..what county do u hunt?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Schuyler

My opinions are also from talking with 12 other hunters all in this county.

we are all in different areas. The biggest deer harvested has been a 161 and he wasn't on a doe he was in standing beans. the second biggest deer was taking last night and was 145 and he was working a scrape line to standing corn. The kid that shot him is with a group of 4 that my son knows from back at home.

We all agree it's happening mostly at night. And that the big boys have yet to get up.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

10 4 thanks


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> It's happening now. It's just not full steam a head. The big boys have yet to get on there feet in my opinion. This week I feel n like all the does will be in estrus. I n personally think this next week is gonna be nuts. The only thing that worries me is temps going back up a little mid week and the storm. But the storm could be just what the doctor orded.


Agreed


----------



## chirojh (Oct 28, 2013)

Been slow in Adams county. Seeing a few small bucks and a few does but nothing special. What's yalls suggestion on rattling. Do you blind rattle right now or no. If u do how often.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

IL bound, rolling through Jackson, MS. Hoping for an exciting week!


----------



## deputy970 (Nov 8, 2015)

my first post under my new user name...(been so long, i couldnt remember my old handle or email addy i used in that case)

heres my buck i shot oct. 24. he started showing up on a couple of trail cams in the beginning of oct. if i saw him, i was going to shoot him, but wasnt hunting for him in particular. actually was out to put a doe in the freezer, and he showed up 5 mins before end of shooting light. 25 yrd clean broadside. ran 60 yrds and that was that. just a big old buck who looks like on the downhill of his life. time to take his genes out of the pool. 10pt, at best maybe 135-140 inch deer, but really nice mass. 235# dressed.





















was out this morning. saw a 2.5 6pt (didnt seem to be very "rutty" and a couple of fawns. did wack one yote though. stark county


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^ how old do you think he was?


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Sat all morning, didn't see a single deer until I was checking trail cams & bumped either a button buck or small doe. As I was driving home, some guy passing me had a stud in his truck. I was suprised that on such a cool still morning there wasn't any action. Sangamon county


----------



## deputy970 (Nov 8, 2015)

old enough that his molars were almost non-existant


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, that's a true trophy, congrats!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

bulpitt62b said:


> ^^^ how old do you think he was?


7 years old


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

Very quiet this morning in Ogle County. One doe and a fork. The fork didn't act rutty at all. Had a great buck run in front of me on the drive home however. I hunted hard all weekend and it was dead.


----------



## K9Zoey (Feb 4, 2015)

Back in the stand. Have couple nice shooters on camera just after shooting light on Friday night. Didn't hunt last night. Hoping they show up tonight. Fulton county


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Wayyy too calm.


----------



## deputy970 (Nov 8, 2015)

i can hear the orange hunters sighting in off in the distance...too bad the heart of the rut is in archery season


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

Not his year lol


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Seeing 8 to 16 does each sit and not so much as a dink. Southern Illinois. WTH!


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Btw, 3 does under me now and no lovers to be found.


----------



## Jmonte35 (Apr 26, 2011)

Does and dinks all weekend. 3rd week rut this year I have a feeling. St. Claire county.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Broken up 3.5 and 8 does. He beddd. Nothin exciting


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

Was only able to sit from 10-3 right between 3 main bedding areas in the woods didnt see a thing..rock island county.


----------



## deputy970 (Nov 8, 2015)

passed on the one below at 330 pm...dont have a e/s







that wasnt easy to do

then had a 120" 8pt cruze by with nose to the ground doing the hot trot. then a basket 6pt working a corn field edge about 30 mins after that. a couple of does with their dinks. so thats 10 seen tonight...more than average

the morning should b good


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

I was doing the family thing most of the day. Wasn't able to get back out until 3:00. I jumped a very nice mature buck on the way in. Knowing this area as I do he was undoubtedly up on his feet cruising for does going by where I jumped him. He was coming up out of the creek bottom through a long shallow draw. I only got about a 3 second glance at him from about 60-75 yards. Nice set of headgear with a big spread. Be interesting to see him on cam or from my tree. Had I been to my stand 10 minutes sooner I probably would have caught him coming through the corridor to head up on top where I jumped him. It's on like Donkey Kong this week. Then at about 4 a doe was being chased in the pasture across the creek. About 30 minutes later seen 3 slick heads and then close to dark a buck (not sure of size) was dickin around in the creek a little ways from my set.


----------



## sticknstring88 (Sep 2, 2009)

Saw 22 does in first hour of light this morning. Small bucks were doing some chasing.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Passed this guy tonight, for the 3rd time this year. He was trailing a doe and they messed around within 25 yards for 30 minutes. It was more like a chess game than a chase. Had to wait to get down, as a couple more bucks came in. Hate spooking deer. Got down, and this whole area smelled like rutting buck, as they must have peed 50 times all over the area. Natural lure for a morning hunt?



Son got a turkey yesterday morning... had him for supper tonight! Hoping for a birthday buck tomorrow! Don't get to hunt this day very often. Life is good!


----------



## deputy970 (Nov 8, 2015)

^^^happy bday tomorrow...mines the following day, but ill b at work as always


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw all day in southern lasalle county, in what is historically my best spot. The past 4 years I've seen shooters between 11/7-11/10 in this spot. I saw one dinky 6 all day. All my spots have been horrible. I'm not in the prime parts of IL, but I usually do alright. I'm gonna pull another all dayer tomorrow in the same tree.

I firmly believe the population is total crap around me right now, like half of what it was 5-10 years ago. It's embarrassing. I regret shooting the doe I did last week and will be eating my remaining doe tags for my two local counties, Livingston and lasalle.

I need a time machine back to 2004-2006!


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Been hunting since last weekend on vacation. Been very slow. Only shooter I've seen I kicked up directly under my stand on my way in around 2 pm. Giant! He was by himself. Had I hunted that stand in the morning he'd be on the wall. Been that kind of week. .... others in the area are seeing small bucks pushing does. It's concerning how few does I've been seeing. I've got the this week off too. It's gotta get better! ....... Clark County


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

hunt1up said:


> I saw all day in southern lasalle county, in what is historically my best spot. The past 4 years I've seen shooters between 11/7-11/10 in this spot. I saw one dinky 6 all day. All my spots have been horrible. I'm not in the prime parts of IL, but I usually do alright. I'm gonna pull another all dayer tomorrow in the same tree.
> 
> I firmly believe the population is total crap around me right now, like half of what it was 5-10 years ago. It's embarrassing. I regret shooting the doe I did last week and will be eating my remaining doe tags for my two local counties, Livingston and lasalle.
> 
> I need a time machine back to 2004-2006!


And I'm in general agreement with this. Starting to think ehd and the new late doe season is hurting us Badly here


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> I saw all day in southern lasalle county, in what is historically my best spot. The past 4 years I've seen shooters between 11/7-11/10 in this spot. I saw one dinky 6 all day. All my spots have been horrible. I'm not in the prime parts of IL, but I usually do alright. I'm gonna pull another all dayer tomorrow in the same tree.
> 
> I firmly believe the population is total crap around me right now, like half of what it was 5-10 years ago. It's embarrassing. I regret shooting the doe I did last week and will be eating my remaining doe tags for my two local counties, Livingston and lasalle.
> 
> I need a time machine back to 2004-2006!





cujrh10 said:


> And I'm in general agreement with this. Starting to think ehd and the new late doe season is hurting us Badly here


Not that I don't agree that EHD has hurt the heard. I also agree with the late doe season. Thankfully the farms around mine don't shoot any does period all does fawns walk all year we have all agreed for the next 3 years no does.

I can only speak for my farm and the surrounding farms in Schuyler county. all does it have on the farm have had twins this year. as with the reports from the other farms.

the one thing I will say is I think you guys are getting a little antsy the rut is not in yet. it's more of a trickle rut and it's happening at night. Just be patient and have faith. It's gonna break lose this week. the only problem I see now are the storm rolling in Wednesday and the winds are 20+ Thursday & Friday. this may delay things and it just may push prime time into weekend warrior season. 

I can only hope that the big boys are lock down when the orange army hit ground. but just be patient and relax in would say obviously you don't have trail cams up. if you did you would see this. GL and sit as much as you can this week.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> Not that I don't agree that EHD has hurt the heard. I also agree with the late doe season. Thankfully the farms around mine don't shoot any does period all does fawns walk all year we have all agreed for the next 3 years no does.
> 
> I can only speak for my farm and the surrounding farms in Schuyler county. all does it have on the farm have had twins this year. as with the reports from the other farms.
> 
> ...



The problem around here is for 10 years, every guy with 20 acres thought the path to deer nirvana was to whack and stack does like the guys on TV. The shotgun deer camp I hang at used to have 25 deer a year between 10 guys. The past few years it's more like 3-6 deer.

I had one buck on camera this year that maybe mid 140s-150. That's it.

10 years ago, there were guys around me that might not draw a shotgun tag, of they get one, or just one tag. Now there's 500 extra buck and doe tags OTC. That too doesn't help.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Also, I don't think you realize the difference in quality between Schuyler county and Livingston county. Age wise, buck wise, total population wise. I've hunted there and I'm muzzleloader hunting down there this year. You have a much higher percentage of hunters practicing likeminded management there.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Now I know the rut is on, but can anyone give me some tips for hunting fall turkeys (archery of course). I took my self imposed limit of deer (2 adult does and a buck) and are now going to leave the deer alone. My remaining deer tags are not going to filled, so I need a challenge.


----------



## bushwick (Sep 20, 2008)

All day hunt kankakee county one doe to quiet


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Decided to hunt evenings only. One I have no shooters but one on camera and he's borderline. Also I Hunt field edges do to the farm layout. Got to work on a spot for next year so I can Hunt efficiently. Good luck to you guys this morning!! I'll be in my stand by 1130


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Also, I don't think you realize the difference in quality between Schuyler county and Livingston county. Age wise, buck wise, total population wise. I've hunted there and I'm muzzleloader hunting down there this year. You have a much higher percentage of hunters practicing likeminded management there.


Never hunted livingston. But I am from Tazewell.. I have hunted Peoria Tazewell McLean. When I hunt up around home I hunt public land. The deer are there just don't see the big ones as much. 

Are you Hunting public ground or private?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Decided to hunt evenings only. One I have no shooters but one on camera and he's borderline. Also I Hunt field edges do to the farm layout. Got to work on a spot for next year so I can Hunt efficiently. Good luck to you guys this morning!! I'll be in my stand by 1130


I do not hunt mornings for almost the same reason. My only entrance is across wide open fields and I push more deer off the farm when I hunt mornings. It has worked out for me so far this year. I Haven't shot anything but I have held the does on the farm this year as were last year by this time I had pushed them off the farm by Hunting like one would think he should. I plan on getting in today by 10 and sitting till dark.

what County you hunting?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Im in central fulton. Ya i tell myself every year after I hunt a couple of mornings and curse myself. Working on getting access to a new farm for my buddy thats in a wheelchair so he and i can go. If that works out i will have a great morning timber spot for next year.
Also I've never killed a mature buck in the morning because of the farm layout. Have had 1 opportunity with a gun once but passed.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> Never hunted livingston. But I am from Tazewell.. I have hunted Peoria Tazewell McLean. When I hunt up around home I hunt public land. The deer are there just don't see the big ones as much.
> 
> Are you Hunting public ground or private?


Private. I have 4 properties that I know really well and have hunted a long time. Things are just drastically different these days. Sure, there's some giants that get killed, but the frequency is less and less. We have the genetics like anywhere else, just no age and less deer lately.

I actually live in McLean but haven't found any ground down there to hunt.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

We hunted all weekend... it wasn't terribly slow but it wasn't bonkers by any means either.

FRI was decent AM and PM.

SAT AM the woods were alive w/ deer moving around every which way.

I bailed after SAT AM... but the guys who stayed saw a mature buck cruising thru the property during SAT PM hunt.

SUN AM sounded like it was pretty slow for all the guys there.

Cousin's oldest did take his first deer w/ a bow - a doe. And missed a shot at a wall-hanger FRI PM.

A great weekend all in all.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

2 doe last night..about 4pm...that it. Sat night i did have a very nice really wide short tined 3.5 (could be 2.5) come out right at dark dark and check field for does (which of course there were none)...and then head back into the timber....


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

and now it's back to my weekly anthem:

tick tock tick tock 

Is it FRI AM yet?

I'm actually going to pull every trick I have to get down to hunt starting TH midday.

All day sits are tough for me... so thinking I may go w/ 9:30 or 10am til dark on FRI/SAT/SUN.

I've only done it that way a couple days each season the last couple years... 

... and each time I've been rewarded w/ a mature buck sighting sometime during midday.

The question is: do I sit on one of our food plots - which are right in the bedding areas. 

Or do I saunter up into our hills, which is DEFINITELY all bedding and sanctuary... but no food within a couple hundred yards.

Or maybe both! hills til 2ish... then to the food plot. 

I know one thing for certain... I'm going to be a worthless employee this week. 

Work sucks.


----------



## Clay_Traff (Sep 8, 2015)

Coming from Knox County. Deer population seems better than it has ever been.


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree with you. Im in LaSalle as well and i havent shot a Doe in 4 years cause of this. I run cameras all year long. I had nothing but small Doe's on camera, and not a lot. I used to harvest Doe's that were around 150lbs plus (biggest one i thought was a buck that shed). Now, I'm afraid to shoot. This late antler less season is really ruining things. Plus, a lot of late season bucks are getting killed that have shed. Just dont know, so I try to manage our area off what i see. i gun hunt too and havent used a tag on a deer in 4 years.


hunt1up said:


> I saw all day in southern lasalle county, in what is historically my best spot. The past 4 years I've seen shooters between 11/7-11/10 in this spot. I saw one dinky 6 all day. All my spots have been horrible. I'm not in the prime parts of IL, but I usually do alright. I'm gonna pull another all dayer tomorrow in the same tree.
> 
> I firmly believe the population is total crap around me right now, like half of what it was 5-10 years ago. It's embarrassing. I regret shooting the doe I did last week and will be eating my remaining doe tags for my two local counties, Livingston and lasalle.
> 
> I need a time machine back to 2004-2006!


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Was out Sunday Morning LaSalle County. Sat only the morning and had 1 basket 8 walk through. Nothing else moving.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Private. I have 4 properties that I know really well and have hunted a long time. Things are just drastically different these days. Sure, there's some giants that get killed, but the frequency is less and less. We have the genetics like anywhere else, just no age and less deer lately.
> 
> I actually live in McLean but haven't found any ground down there to hunt.


I'm not trying to question your hunting. I know how I can get when the rut doesn't shake out like I plan. I just truly believe the best is yet to come. Be it us bow hunters get it. Or the orange army. I can only hope it's this week. I know last year in Schuyler it was the between the 8th and the 13th when things were popping. 

When I hunted McLean I hunted along 136 outside of McLean. The highway is the county line between Logan and McLean. That was a long time ago though. 1996



jbogacki said:


> I agree with you. Im in LaSalle as well and i havent shot a Doe in 4 years cause of this. I run cameras all year long. I had nothing but small Doe's on camera, and not a lot. I used to harvest Doe's that were around 150lbs plus (biggest one i thought was a buck that shed). Now, I'm afraid to shoot. This late antler less season is really ruining things. Plus, a lot of late season bucks are getting killed that have shed. Just dont know, so I try to manage our area off what i see. i gun hunt too and havent used a tag on a deer in 4 years.


I am a firm bieleaver in if one chooses to shoot a doe they should harvest a young one. There are lots of variables that come into play when taking a mature doe. I personally feel like you are in reality killing 3 deer vs one. the young deer may not make it through the winter she won't probably won't take the first year of breeding so now it's 2 years before she is breed. Also around me the does are having twins at a alarming rate. I have had 4 for sure different does on my farm this year each one has had a set of twins with her. The guys next to me have said the same thing for there farms some even with triplets. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

jbogacki said:


> I agree with you. Im in LaSalle as well and i havent shot a Doe in 4 years cause of this. I run cameras all year long. I had nothing but small Doe's on camera, and not a lot. I used to harvest Doe's that were around 150lbs plus (biggest one i thought was a buck that shed). Now, I'm afraid to shoot. This late antler less season is really ruining things. Plus, a lot of late season bucks are getting killed that have shed. Just dont know, so I try to manage our area off what i see. i gun hunt too and havent used a tag on a deer in 4 years.


And the DNR just made Livingston a CWD county. Perfect.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> I'm not trying to question your hunting. I know how I can get when the rut doesn't shake out like I plan. I just truly believe the best is yet to come. Be it us bow hunters get it. Or the orange army. I can only hope it's this week. I know last year in Schuyler it was the between the 8th and the 13th when things were popping.
> 
> When I hunted McLean I hunted along 136 outside of McLean. The highway is the county line between Logan and McLean. That was a long time ago though. 1996.


Oh I know you weren't. 

I can get a little impatient, but historically I always see good bucks 6th-10th. But, two of my best were on the 19th and 20th, so there's still plenty of time. Both were midday cruisers.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Been a good morning. Seen 9 bucks and a couple hot does. Wish I would have packed a lunch!!! Lots of action this morning.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

KC-IL said:


> Been a good morning. Seen 9 bucks and a couple hot does. Wish I would have packed a lunch!!! Lots of action this morning.


county?


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm done. Killed a 13 pointer on 10/2 and a 10 pointer on 11/8. I passed a bunch of young bucks this year and I'm happy to have tagged two good ones. I'm not thrilled though because I came very close to killing the biggest buck of my life last Friday. All he had to do was come across the flat but instead he angled down the hill away from me. He was close enough to shoot, but I didn't have a shooting lane in the spot where he was about 22 yards away and that did and continues to eat away at me. I've hunted that stand for years and should have cleared a spot that direction before now.

I haven't killed a doe in 5-6 years. I hunt two different counties but don't have a good population of deer on either property. Too much pressure from the neighbors banging away at them.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Scott county with 4 hunters on 560 acres that hasn't been hunted till last 3 days and no one has seen more than a couple this morning. One shooter seen in 3.5 days and that guy was walking to stand. I was in all day yesterday and seen five 8's the biggest bring 120's. One shooter one camera out of 4 cams that were hung weeks ago and left till 3 days ago...... Little worried


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Droptine said:


> Scott county with 4 hunters on 560 acres that hasn't been hunted till last 3 days and no one has seen more than a couple this morning. One shooter seen in 3.5 days and that guy was walking to stand. I was in all day yesterday and seen five 8's the biggest bring 120's. One shooter one camera out of 4 cams that were hung weeks ago and left till 3 days ago...... Little worried


What County?


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Scott


----------



## deputy970 (Nov 8, 2015)

the rut is in full swing here...stark county
saw 7 different bucks...3 shooters. all of which were chasin does. had a heavy 8pt fighting a 6pt. right in front of me. i could hear them fighting for at least 30mins after that. what an awesome morning. i havent had one of those in years


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Ubet28 said:


> county?


Christian.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

The time is now in my neck of the woods. Had this ol boy come by with a hot doe at 7:15. Half an hour later a 2.5 and 1.5 came trailing behind them. The ol boy on video is fully rutted up. Had to get down out of stand shortly after 10. Will be back in at 2 or shortly after. Northwest Fayette County


----------



## hillboy1964 (Apr 17, 2014)

drove up Friday, hunted daylight to dark on Saturday, saw one button head, hunted Sunday and saw one doe. I packed up and came back to Mississippi. I will be returning this weekend for 7 days. On my drive back, dead deer all over the highways, bucks and doe's. makes me think I should have stayed. I am in Hardin County on the Ohio River


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Part way through an all dayer. We saw a group of 7 does and fawns walking a fence line with no buck around. Then a button buck came by at 8:30. Nothing since. So there's does around, just no bucks have made an appearance.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I forgot to mention, I hunted Thursday afternoon through yesterday at 11:30 when the 10 came through and didn't see a single doe. I saw small bucks and a couple of lone fawns. When there are only 2-3 does on the properties it doesn't take long for them to disappear during the rut.

Yesterday morning was pretty cool, had four bucks came through with the biggest being a two year old 8. That buck was looking for a fight and chased off the other 3 when they came through and then chased after a fawn when it came through. I think he finally found his fight on the other side of the ravine from me. I listened to a pretty good buck fight that lasted several minutes. I think he might have run into the 10 that I shot a little later on. The 8 must have gotten run off because I never saw him again and the 10 came from that direction.

I'm still a bit bummed about the encounter with the giant buck on Friday. Coming so close to sealing the deal on the biggest buck of my life really took the wind out of my sails. I'm ready to sleep in, relax, and shoot some ducks and coyotes for the rest of the year.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Hunted all day Fri-Sun, pretty slow. Saw a few does not being pestered and a 2 1/2yo following a couple does Sat morning. All my sightings were over by 7:30 am and after 4pm. No mid day movement. Yawn


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Heading down to Johnson county tonight. Hunting Tues thru Sunday. Game on!


----------



## Time killer (Nov 7, 2012)

Exactly this for the last 2 days.


offroadr said:


> Hunted all day Fri-Sun, pretty slow. Saw a few does not being pestered and a 2 1/2yo following a couple does Sat morning. All my sightings were over by 7:30 am and after 4pm. No mid day movement. Yawn


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Damn it sure is warm in Illinois this year.. I took this screen shot last year of the temps and the activity I saw was out the roof


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya its an indian summer day. Birds are cherpin. Geese are relaxing. Its great.


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

not your classic Illinois monster but I was happy to take him. Shot at 10:45am on Nov 6th running a hot doe by my stand. Hanging weight was 207#.


----------



## K9Zoey (Feb 4, 2015)

I remember last year the week before the orange army invaded......I froze my ***** off. Last night, I was sitting in the stand almost sweating with the sun beating down on me. Man......I really sounds like a woman, its too hot....its too cold. LOL sorry.....I guess I just won't be happy unless I see a 150" deer every 20 min sitting in the stand at 40 degrees and a slight 5 mph breeze with an overcast sky.......


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice buck sak!


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

I just left fulton co yesterday. I saw some 150-160" bucks kinda walking with does but never chase or push them. The small bucks started chasing Saturday eve pretty hard. Any of you seeing any 150 plus chasing? Or you think next week??


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

sak102174 said:


> not your classic Illinois monster but I was happy to take him. Shot at 10:45am on Nov 6th running a hot doe by my stand. Hanging weight was 207#.
> 
> View attachment 3193681
> 
> ...


You sure that the deer you shot is the same as the one in the trail cam pic? Doesn't look like it to me but can sometimes be hard based off of one view.


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

> You sure that the deer you shot is the same as the one in the trail cam pic? Doesn't look like it to me but can sometimes be hard based off of one view.


good question, I’m pretty certain but not 100%, the angle of the field pick after recovery is pretty straight on and it takes away from the bell shape of the trail cam pick. The main features I’m going off of is the little wave in his right main beam that I have circled in these pics and the hook of his left brow. 

























another angle from the cam.






I guess I'll be 100% either way if I keep getting a short tined 8 on came with a wavy tip of a right side main beam.


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Here are pictures of my Halloween buck. 

View attachment 3194001


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

@midwestmaniac - great buck. love the forks on the one side.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just had a big 10 and nice 8 cruzing together. Unfortunately 500 yards away.


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

mshred said:


> @midwestmaniac - great buck. love the forks on the one side.


Thanks , I am definitely proud of him. I seen the big split on his g2 when he first walked out at around 85-90 yds. I was sold then just had to get him to come closer and luckily he did!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Had a 2.5 given a doe hell tonight. I couldn't believe all the commotion didn't bring one of big ones in to check it out.


----------



## markk (Jan 7, 2012)

Just got back from JD county , up thein since fri. am. . very slow no grunting / rattilng heard . saw a few small ones in am. nothing in pm, a big 8 sat . am 9:00 nose up , grunted but he did seem to care . i think its a late rut , should be good for shootgun in about 10 days, going to get very windy on wed.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

it's definitely picking up.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I got 1 more good afternoon left tomorrow and then Wednesdays bad weather comes. Hopefully make it out Thursday evening. funeral Friday. Crossing fingers the big 10 I saw tonight comes by to check the bedding area out!! Good luck in the morning guys!!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

I will be up in Warsaw next week visiting an old military buddy, he is not a hunter but he will be at work two days during my stay. So I'll have a few mornings to get out while I am there. My question is has anyone spent anytime hunting Cedar Glen public land just outside of Warsaw?


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Best hunt of the year today. Sat all day, saw around 15 different bucks ranging from spikes up to a 160 inch 10. had a stud coming in at last laugh. Ended up sitting in the dark for over an hour waiting for him and his date to leave. A buddy finally drove out and was able to get them to move off. Left all my stuff there and will be back in the AM


----------



## doecollector (Jan 24, 2010)

Saw a yearling by herself while momma was out on a date. Had a doe and a fawn walk by but the doe wasn't old/big enough to shoot. Didn't see any bucks at all.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

By far, best hunt I've had in a while. Constant movement from 7-10am. Had to leave for a couple hours. Got back in at noon, and the chasing started at 2:00. Had a stud of an 8 come by at 10 yards about 3pm. Too bad he broke his entire right beam down to the brow. 10-12" g2's and 3's. Probably pushing 145 if he was whole. Free pass till next year. Little bucks chasing till dark. Day ended with the landowner's stepson taking his first archery buck... the 10 I'd passed numerous times. God had a plan for that deer and I couldn't be happier for him. He was absolutely thrilled. Not a bad way to spend a 50th birthday!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> I got 1 more good afternoon left tomorrow and then Wednesdays bad weather comes. Hopefully make it out Thursday evening. funeral Friday. Crossing fingers the big 10 I saw tonight comes by to check the bedding area out!! Good luck in the morning guys!!


tomorrow is gonna be a dandy. But Friday will be one of the absolute best days with the front and those temps.. Sucks you a funeral sorry for your loss..


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Sat until noon before I had to do family stuff, didn't see one single deer. Hoping tomorrow morning is better. Sangamon county


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Supposed to be super windy on Thursday and Friday with rain on Wednesday. Hoping I can sneak out of work early tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Absolute gang busters here this morning, afternoon, and evening. Can't wait for daybreak. Nice kills gentleman. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

K9Zoey said:


> I remember last year the week before the orange army invaded......I froze my ***** off. Last night, I was sitting in the stand almost sweating with the sun beating down on me. Man......I really sounds like a woman, its too hot....its too cold. LOL sorry.....I guess I just won't be happy unless I see a 150" deer every 20 min sitting in the stand at 40 degrees and a slight 5 mph breeze with an overcast sky.......


Yeah man I remember that too! I sat everyday all day from November first to November 16th and I froze my nards off. I saw a ton of deer though so hat kept me warm. I killed my second buck 2 days before fun season and I got a good laugh at my dad who say for 11 hours on opening day when it was -2 degree [emoji23]thank god I tagged out


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Seeing deer but still slow here. Had a small 4pt come crusing through this morning followed by 3 does. Mixed things up last night and sat near the bottom. As I was heading to my stand i had a doe get up out of the creek with a 2.5yr 8pt behind her, they werent wanting to move far. Must have been in lockdown. Got the rest of the week off hoping to see some more mature deer!


----------



## Invasion77 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, it's November the 9th and hunting is the same as the October lull here in Southern Illinois... 

Game cams show a little rut activity late at night. Bucks I'm seeing in the daylight have no interest in the does for the most part. Had 7 does in a bean field this afternoon and a 130" 8 point 100 yards from them paying no attention to them just meandering along and eating the beans. Most of the does here also still have their yearlings with them.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

Somebody give me an opinion....If I can only get out before or after the storm, which would you expect to be better?


----------



## deputy970 (Nov 8, 2015)

shawtd said:


> Somebody give me an opinion....If I can only get out before or after the storm, which would you expect to be better?


its the rut...anything at anytime. your not gonna shoot anything sitting at home thinking about if you should be out or not.


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

> Somebody give me an opinion....If I can only get out before or after the storm, which would you expect to be better?



Personally I have had my best luck after.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Patiently waiting to get in a tree today. My son is sick so I am home bound until his generous Gma comes at noon to take over. In the mean time, I am doing a trial run with the Charbroil Turkey Fryer. We'll see how the inferred cooker performs! I have succumbed to likely not shooting a buck this year and that cool. Biggest success was my 9yo daughter getting her 1st deer this year!!


----------



## deputy970 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dextee said:


> Biggest success was my 9yo daughter getting her 1st deer this year!!


thats better than the biggest of bucks...congrats to the little huntress


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

shawtd said:


> Somebody give me an opinion....If I can only get out before or after the storm, which would you expect to be better?


after is when I have my best luck. This storm is surely gonna have them held up if it's as bad as they say it's gonna be. The only down side is the winds will be crazy Thursday the day after. This is my opinion if you only have one day to take off take off Friday. the winds Thursday combined with storm Wednesday. Friday is gonna be cold cold compared to what it has been. Friday is gonna be the best day by far. 


sak102174 said:


> Personally I have had my best luck after.


I agree


Dextee said:


> Patiently waiting to get in a tree today. My son is sick so I am home bound until his generous Gma comes at noon to take over. In the mean time, I am doing a trial run with the Charbroil Turkey Fryer. We'll see how the inferred cooker performs! I have succumbed to likely not shooting a buck this year and that cool. Biggest success was my 9yo daughter getting her 1st deer this year!!


congrats to your daughter!!!

I hoping tonight is good with the front pushing in. My farm is still kinda blah bucks are up earlier just not all rutted up. any day now that 180 I'm after is gonna poke his boiler room out and I got the pipe to fit it with.. GL


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

deputy970 said:


> thats better than the biggest of bucks...congrats to the little huntress


Thanks deputy! It was amazing. We'll be eating her kill for thanksgiving and she's pretty proud of that!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree Friday will be good temperature wise, but it's also going to be 30mph winds. Don't know about you guys, but it's hard to shoot straight swaying on a tree, after freezing for hours. If you hunt big property spot and stalk into the wind wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a wedding saturday night, so hunted sunday and monday. Sunday night six does in the field no bucks. Tall six in the woods checking scrapes. Slower then expected. 
Monday morning, non stop action. 
Seen two bucks violently fighting in the field about 200 yards from my stand for about 5 minutes straight. Thought about getting down and trying to get too them to try a shot, decided against it and watched. Pretty ferocious, awesome to see. 
Later had 3 bucks hanging around looked like two 2.5 yr 8 pointers and a small 6. Younger 8 and 6 sparred for 15 minutes under my tree, but more of a pecking order type. Not like the out for blood two I watched in the field earlier. Very cool. 
I probably saw 30 deer yesterday. Most I have seen on this farm in years. 
No Giants however. I'm seeing a very healthy 2.5 to 3.5 year population. Not sure if EHD really took its toll on those older class bucks or they just aren't as active yet. Cameras aren't really showing any 4.5 on up bucks either. I hunt bureau county. 
I wouldn't be afraid to hit the horns right now. And hunt those funnel stands, as the seeking phase is very close to switch to all out chaos, and that makes for tougher hunting in my opinion. Good luck and be safe


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

kevinfoerster said:


> I agree Friday will be good temperature wise, but it's also going to be 30mph winds. Don't know about you guys, but it's hard to shoot straight swaying on a tree, after freezing for hours. If you hunt big property spot and stalk into the wind wouldn't be a bad idea.


the winds look to be dieing down for Friday. I have a ladder stand I'm gonna hunt that's on a 100 year old oak tree she doesn't sway. she is my go to in high wind days. when I don't feel like being a figure 8 skater in the tree


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

awesome day for sure for you. I've been Hunting 21 years and have yet got to witness a all battle. It's one thing I hope I one day get to see..

I also agree with on the big uns. I was dead set they were staying nocturnal but I would still grab some pics of them. and the pics stopped 2 weeks ago. so i think they are just holding tight. 

I'm Hunting a funnel tonight hope things come together. GL to you


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

I am going all day tomorrow (or at least as long as I can weather dependent), went a couple hours before work this morning and finally saw a small buck cruising on his own.

11/11 has been the best day of the year for me consistently year after year and with a SSE wind it gets me in my best rut stand on a ridge.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Was in a tree except from 10:30-12:30. Was a slooooow day. Had a young buck cruise by early in the morning. Then had that nice 3.5 chasing a doe across the creek from me shortly after 4:00 for about 30 minutes. My friend from about 4 miles west of me had same kind of day. His day was identical to mine yesterday with non stop action most of the day. Tomorrow morning should be very active. 
Congratulations Dextee on your daughter's deer. That's fantastic!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. Well due to work, sick kid and others stupidity, i was in my stand at 1 and had to get out at 3p and do more work I freakin give u,p. 
Im already looking to next years November 10th.


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

4 pm and had 3 bucks on their feet including the shooter I'm after,he walked out 45 yards to an opening between 2 alfalfa fields,one turn to his right and I had him..he went straight to creek bottom and no interest in my soft grunting..doe came in directlybehind me and blew the field up..Good to see them on their feet earlythough..Won't be back out til Sunday


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Saw 2 dinks at 3pm and nothing else the rest of the evening. Disappointing.

My uncle saw 24 does in southern IL and 1 small buck.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn. Inwould of thought tonight wouod have been off the hook. Buddybsaid drivin around he lots of bucks. Mine ground though.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Slow day today, yesterday was awesome, today was just slow, dozen does maybe and 3 small bucks. Can't wait for Friday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

tonight was slow for me. saw 2 does and that's it. It's gonna pop soon for sure.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Left for IA early Sun morning planning to be there through Friday. Had a decent 8 come in yesterday morning and decided to put a tag on him before the weather got nasty. Also tagged a doe so I have lots of processing to do. Going to process tomorrow - go back to work Thur/Fri and sit out the high winds and be back in a stand Sat morning when the weather gets good.

trailcam pic of buck is from neighbor to north who had a history with this buck and was going to kill him given the chance. Says he thinks he's 5 1/2 - we'll see as I'm going to have the teeth laser cut and aged like I usually do. Wide with good frame but doesn't score great because of tine length. In the trailcam pic you see the sticker by the left G1 that you don't see in my pic becuase he busted it off fighting (possibly the night before becuase I heard 2 big bucks in a knock down drag out fight on the ridge to the north of me the night before. Taxidermist caped him while I was there this afternoon and said he was all beat up from fighting and showed me a hole in his face from a tine. He said the quality of IL bucks coming into his shop thus far this year is absolutely down from the norm.

I've not seen much in the way of mature bucks on the hoof in IL this year and my trailcam pics aren't showing a lot either - of course I'm on a new property. IDK, we'll see - the weekend after this front goes through and winds die down should be really good.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Had a basket rack 8 running in circles this morning. Only deer I saw today, Sangamon county


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a nice buck , he looks really good !


----------



## mrhoyt1 (Sep 9, 2010)

anyone hunting in Clark county or around


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Congratulations Predator! Nice buck. I'm very optimistic about today. Heading out the door to my tree shortly. Good luck and have fun gentlemen.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Not a singe deer so far. 3 long beards is it.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

NE Jasper County has been slow, my buddy has seen a few does, and a couple small bucks since we got here Sunday. I saw what would've been about a 140" 8 pt, had he not broken a main beam just above his brow tine. Hoping it picks up after this front moves through.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

What is everyone's plans for the next couple of days with the high winds. I'm busy at work but if we get a little rain I might be able to sneak out on Thursday afternoon. Winds are supposed to be brutal though so I may not even go.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I missed yet another coyote yesterday morning and saw a little 5 pointer harassing a doe, grunting, and rubbing trees. My streak of not seeing a buck older than 1.5 from the stand continues. 

I hunted pretty much constantly from the 6th-10th and it was the worst hunting I've had during those days since I can remember.

I'm probably done until shotgun season, where I'll probably sit all day again. I used up my brownie points and need to do some house/family stuff this weekend.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Had two trailcams $200 stolen at JEPC yesterday and zero big bucks in two weeks. Both right on par for JEPC.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

ugh zim Started w/ 4 cameras... down to 1 due to theft. Grrrr

Just got word our neighbor to the NE - he and his boy both shot nice bucks yesterday.

a 140 and a 150... both with tines busted off.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not sure what to do about the wind. I'll be down there tomorrow in time to hunt... I cannot see myself sitting in the cabin.

I've seen big bucks running hard in 70* temps w/ high winds. So if they're going to be moving... they're going to move.

But 50mph gusts????

May go sit in a blowdown in the creek bottom somewhere... 

Or a huge Oak tree on the cut beans.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Two sits in (last night and this AM and no deer sighted from the tree. Several small bucks along the road on the way home in the dark. Johnson cty. Still in the tree.


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

there movin in my area.shot this guy monday night.im hearing about more mature buck sightings.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Had a forky come through @ 7 & a spike @ 9:30. Haven't seen a mature deer in daylight yet, & the wind is starting to pick up. Sangamon county


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

A friend got him this morning. Northwest Fayette county


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Quiet day for me so far, one doe with fawn at daybreak


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I went out Monday morning in Jasper county. From twilight to 10:00am I saw 20 deer. Of those, 3 were bucks, a 4 pointer and two 6's. The bucks were grunting and chasing the does like CRAZY. That was the most deer I've seen in a morning sit in about 10 years. Made for an exciting morning.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

yeroc said:


> View attachment 3205377
> 
> there movin in my area.shot this guy monday night.im hearing about more mature buck sightings.


Nice one! Congrats.

At the Iowa camp we had 3 killed in 3 days. A guy killed a nice one Sun night (8th), I killed on the 9th and another guy killed a nice one yesterday. 6 out of 7 of us had seen one or more mature bucks on their feet so they are up and moving. Good luck guys!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Predator said:


> Nice one! Congrats.
> 
> At the Iowa camp we had 3 killed in 3 days. A guy killed a nice one Sun night (8th), I killed on the 9th and another guy killed a nice one yesterday. 6 out of 7 of us had seen one or more mature bucks on their feet so they are up and moving. Good luck guys!


I just got a call from some friends in Iowa said the big boys are locked down now. Whish IL would pop off.


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Massac county doe







Took her yesterday morning about 7am. I've been seeing small bucks running an gunning not mature bucks during day light hours. Headed back at the end of next week to hopefully harvest a big one.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice big doe!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Horrible picture from my phone. But this buck had a doe locked down in the cemetery in Macomb this morning.


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well anyone hunt the wind tonight? Buddy at work found a big 12 next to work near water. Looks like it died of exhaustion. Not a mark on it.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

I know it's going to be windy. But I'm going to be there... and will hunt a pretty low impact spot, most likely skip the fields and stick to the creek bottom.

Can't just sit in the cabin on 11/12/15 and not go out.

I just cannot believe deer will just be sitting this out completely.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

mb41 said:


> I know it's going to be windy. But I'm going to be there... and will hunt a pretty low impact spot, most likely skip the fields and stick to the creek bottom.
> 
> Can't just sit in the cabin on 11/12/15 and not go out.
> 
> ...


As you know the rut is now. If you can get in a tree then be in a tree. My experience the creek bottom is the place to be in windy weather.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I saw about a 3-1/2yr old 8pt or so (pretty rack about 14") standing in a turn in rd to a soybean field off a fairly busy gravel road this morning at about 11:00am. I turned around and went back so my dog could see him and he was still just standing there with a goofy look on his face.

That's in the very south end of Gallatin Co. in the Forest area. 

Haven't seen a mature buck from my stand this yr.

Sat from about 1:00pm till dark and rain this afternoon and had three different little short spikes come by between 2;15pm and 3:30pm.

Haven't seen a grown doe from my stand all season..bunch a little dinks and about 5 of this yrs does. minus two.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Sat from 5:20 until 9 this morning and from 2:45 until 5:05 to beat the rain and saw 0 deer.


----------



## bruiser624 (Oct 4, 2012)

Monroe County seen 20 this morning between 3 of us, no mature bucks though. Rubs and scrapes are starting to pop up all over now.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm hanging up my bow until Friday evening. Taking advantage of the ridiculous wind to rest up and take care of some responsibilities. Regroup and hit it hard from Friday evening until next Friday.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Went out seen 0 deer but watched a yote lay down in the middle of the cut beans for a hour and half.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone out in this wind? I can't help but think the bucks are gonna be with does right now. Since I didn't see a single deer yesterday I am assuming the does are held up in a draw somewhere. Its killing me to not be out there but I think when this winds stops everything will move. Anyone agree or am I just trying to make myself feel better about sitting this one out?


----------



## K9Zoey (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm out in a tree in Fulton county....I'm a believer now that hurricanes can happen anywhere. Lol. Haven't seen a deer yet, but I will update later


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck K9!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> Anyone out in this wind? I can't help but think the bucks are gonna be with does right now. Since I didn't see a single deer yesterday I am assuming the does are held up in a draw somewhere. Its killing me to not be out there but I think when this winds stops everything will move. Anyone agree or am I just trying to make myself feel better about sitting this one out?


I feel the same way. Just to dangerous out. Not worth it to me. but I will be in my stand as soon as it dies down some for sure


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Who's thinking tomorrow will be a great day to be in a stand? I have the day off from work, but with the so few sightings I've had the past week, I'm thinking about working instead. What's wrong with me?!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Id probably be out tomorrow if i didnt have to work. I still may take a couple hours pto amd get out there at 130p


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Zim said:


> Had two trailcams $200 stolen at JEPC yesterday and zero big bucks in two weeks. Both right on par for JEPC.


I can believe it, I was hunting there last weekend. So many people out there. Still took one for the freezer. I'll be back there this weekend hunting turkeys, as my deer season has ended.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I got dressed and walked out the house about couple hrs before dayight..long walk..when I turn the corner of house to walk into the woods the wind almost knocked me over. I decided I'd wash some longjohns and let the wind and sun dry them quick and hunt this afternoon if it dies a little latter on.

Of all things and as usual right at daylight I look out the back window and it's as still as can be..just looked again and leaves barely moving and prime time for me..old time 8:00am vicinity.

View from bathroom window..that's Shawnee on the otherside of the soybeans..which is cut corn this yr.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Ubet28 said:


> I feel the same way. Just to dangerous out. Not worth it to me. but I will be in my stand as soon as it dies down some for sure


I went for a drive around south central Sangamon yesterday morning (6:30 ish) and counted six sets of buck/doe combos out in fields. 3 sets were bedded down.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Hunting in a creek bed this morning. Strong west wind is pushing my scent down the draw. Shot a buck about 20 min ago. Not a mister by any means but the only buck I've seen in 4 days of hunting. Pics later.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Whaack said:


> Hunting in a creek bed this morning. Strong west wind is pushing my scent down the draw. Shot a buck about 20 min ago. Not a mister by any means but the only buck I've seen in 4 days of hunting. Pics later.


way to go... Defiantly post pics. It's killing me to sit here. Just don't have a good set in the holler or Creek bed to hunt. would have to be up top on a ridge and that set is 28ft up. not my idea of fun.


----------



## Sethbro (Apr 6, 2012)

I saw a nice buck running a doe out in a cut corn field next to road about 2 miles before i get to my stand when driving out. Had a yearling walk across cut corn in front of me right at daybreak. Nothing since then.


----------



## Clay_Traff (Sep 8, 2015)

I shot a split g2 buck with a couple kickers yesterday while walking to the stand, couldn't end up finding him. Monster deer scored atleast 160


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

Watched a little 5 pt pushing 4 does 1/2 mile across a cut bean field yesterday evening in NE Jasper Co. Hope the big boys decide to do some running around in the next couple of days.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Got this 11 point 2 days ago






walking down the edge of a cut corn field at 4 pm


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I sat till 11 today seen a nice buck at 8 it was so windy he couldn't here the grunt call ! I know there were several times it gusted to 40mph !


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

To windy to hunt. so i decided to do some day drinking and hunt the 2 legged deer. GL fellas


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Haha that a boy!!!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

View attachment 3214521


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Had a little 4pt or so cruising around me at 3:30pm in the Forest and that was it besides bunch of turkeys.


----------



## Bart Lamont (Nov 25, 2013)

I had a doe and 2 fawns come out in a hay field right at sunset, been a slow year for me in my neck of the woods!!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Good job whaack!


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

I took today off but hunted hard Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday morning. 
Had a very nice 8 cruise by me Monday AM just casually following a doe. Passed my stand twice at about 40 yards but did come in for a clean shot. Nothing Monday afternoon. 
Tuesday saw a nice 8 around 8:30 may or may not have been the same deer just walking calmly but stayed out of range. Looked up for the grunt but just kept on his way. About 9:15 had another nice deer, looked like a ten, had very heavy mass and good spread but short tines and he also did not get quite close enough for a clean shot.
I thought things would really pickup on Wednesday. Wednesday AM from sunup till 10 I saw nothing.

I will be out in the morning hoping for my luck to change.


----------



## bruiser624 (Oct 4, 2012)

Didn't hunt this morning. Seen7 does this evening. Planning to hunt all day the next three days.


----------



## K9Zoey (Feb 4, 2015)

Saw a decent 8 this morning cruising.....didn't see anything else all day until the wind died off around 1645. Saw a spike, 2 does, and 2 small baskets. No mature bucks, but the little fellas were cruising. Hoping for a better day tomorrow with the wind gusts finally being over.


----------



## hammerdownbrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Windy as heck ,just went to the thick stuff and had this guy come up 20yrd .


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Saw one fawn right at dark... wind died down nicely though... it was actually silent in between 30mph gusts. 

I shoulda stuck w/ my weekly rut mantra:

tick tock tick tock is it FRI AM yet?


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

Zim said:


> Had two trailcams $200 stolen at JEPC yesterday and zero big bucks in two weeks. Both right on par for JEPC.


Thats too bad ..I used to hunt JEPC when it was called Site M...was really good hunting with really quality bucks...but they didnt have paved roads back then...lol


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Seen 8 I think tonight. Had a 2.5 year old 8 come into within about 30 he hung up about 15 yards on the other side of the boss babe. When he had enough he ran off and started blowing. All the girls were giving it funny looks too. I didn't get down until about 7:50 because I was covered up with deer that wouldn't leave but I made it out without busting any.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

How is the morning going for the guys out there? Decided to work this morning & hunt the afternoon. Should have been in the stand instead.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Slowwwwwww


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Man, I thought this thread would be lit up this morning. I'm stuck at work and need a little excitement lol. The countdown is on for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Same here muddrunmer. Maybe everyone is dragin out the bone!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Bumped what sounded like 2 little deer off of my beans this morning bit that was it and I sat until 10.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I tried my little creek line spot before work since it's close. When I walked in there was 3 deer between me and my stand. They spooked in the dark from probably 100 yards away but never smelled me or likely knew what I was. Once I got in the stand I saw one raccoon. I didn't have high hopes but at least I got my hunting fix for the day. 2 hours was better than none.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I've had a parade of mid 130's over the last week but still I big boys.


----------



## bruiser624 (Oct 4, 2012)

7 does running all over place from a decent buck this morning. Only got a couple glimpses of him at full sprint so not if he was a shooter or not. Nothing since then


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Theyve got to be locking down. Its the 13th. For me the 13th to 16th seems to be lockdown.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

A buddy of mine is a UPS driver on a rural route and he normally sees a lot of rut action taking place in the daylight while he's driving. This year he hasn't seen a single good buck chasing or tending does anywhere and that's very, very unusual.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Saw a dandy sneaking down ridge at 9:30 AM. No brainer shooter. Only 8 points but wide tall and mass. 150" minimum. Great buck. Unfortunately he moved downwind of me and got a nose full. He went directly to my Wednesday tree! Would have been 10 yard shot and straight upwind.


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

I dont think it can be lockdown time yet. I hunted fulton 1-8 and my buddies there 8 till now and still no mature bucks hve been seen chasing. I read thru the posts on here and still dont really see any one saying they have see mature 150+ bucks really chasing. I saw some 150-160" bucks while there that was feeding and kinda hanging around with does but no chasing at all


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont know. A buddy seen 2 mature bucks in northern fulton with does holed up. I sure hope they arent. I cant hunt until morning!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

I think lockdown is possible where we are.

A 150 and a 140 went down this week.

I think if i ever even saw a 170+ buck id prolly wet down my leg. 

Sitting on a food plot on a ridge in a bedding area now. 

Was hoping for a nooner w a booner... but hes obviously running late.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Regardless its a slow day and happy to be part of it!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya of course another i just texted said they're running everywhere at his farm. Either way inwish inwas in a tree and will be tomorrow!!!


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Wasn't able to hunt last week due to land owner and now I'm being told I cant hunt until after shotgun season. Guess that's what happens when your "allowed to hunt" for free. As much as I don't want to looks like I'll have to head to Public land.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone on here hunting public around Peoria?


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Shot this guy at 7:30 this morning, had another bigger buck bed down within 40 yards of me while i waited to start tracking. Never saw the other deer until I started to climb down. Great day!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Right on kenny!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats Kenny. That rack looks like a crown!!! Pretty cool.


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

Well Friday the 13th was lucky for me. This guy came strolling by just before 9 am (8 pt). 
It's been a helluva year for me with a 164" (12 pt + 2 kickers Oct 27th) and now 158" (8 pt + kicker). I guess it's duck season for me now. G'luck all!


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

Northwest illinois Ogle county...........Where is the rut?? Sat all day today, saw a doe with two fawns....not a buck in sight. Later on before dark, two bucks were up but not searching or displaying rutting behavior?? I feel like its Oct. 1 on my farm!!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Gus_IL said:


> Well Friday the 13th was lucky for me. This guy came strolling by just before 9 am (8 pt).
> It's been a helluva year for me with a 164" (12 pt + 2 kickers Oct 27th) and now 158" (8 pt + kicker). I guess it's duck season for me now. G'luck all!
> 
> View attachment 3220241
> ...


 Holy goddamn!

I feel sorry for the Mallards! They don't even know what's coming.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Gus_IL said:


> Well Friday the 13th was lucky for me. This guy came strolling by just before 9 am (8 pt).
> It's been a helluva year for me with a 164" (12 pt + 2 kickers Oct 27th) and now 158" (8 pt + kicker). I guess it's duck season for me now. G'luck all!
> 
> View attachment 3220241
> ...


Nice bruisers.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Sat from 1 till dark, didn't see a single deer. Christian county


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Been working last few days but the cameras showing movement all day and night..Had a few pics of does being bred at night


----------



## Lost Sheep (Oct 24, 2013)

I went out this afternoon and only had a big bobcat make an appearance. I've had a few bobcats on trail cams over the years but this was the first one I've seen while hunting. Wonder how many fawns they take out.


----------



## Drop Tine 10 (Sep 25, 2011)

that1guy27 said:


> Wasn't able to hunt last week due to land owner and now I'm being told I cant hunt until after shotgun season. Guess that's what happens when your "allowed to hunt" for free. As much as I don't want to looks like I'll have to head to Public land.


I am very fortunate to have permission on the same property for over 35 yrs. I plan to do my best to keep it that way. The owner is a very generous and kind hearted person. I hope to pass it on to my son.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Drop Tine 10 said:


> I am very fortunate to have permission on the same property for over 35 yrs. I plan to do my best to keep it that way. The owner is a very generous and kind hearted person. I hope to pass it on to my son.


I hope I'm fortunate enough one day to have the opurtunity, but being new to a state and not knowing anyone us very hard to find land without paying a ton.


----------



## HRStruttinstuff (Aug 16, 2010)

Caught this one slipping through a hardwood draw between 2 bean fields on the morning of the 7th. Luckily only ran 50 yards before going down in the field.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

bulpitt62b said:


> Sat from 1 till dark, didn't see a single deer. Christian county


Same here. Same county.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Just had a group of does walk by me like nothing was going on. Been slow for me the past few days. Seing a ton of young spikes and baskets.


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Bucks are on their feet in White County, IL today!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Slow AM... but not as slow as yesterday.

Uncle shot a 2.5yr old little 6pt this AM. His freezer is now full. 

Quick sammich and back to the food plot for the rest of the day.

Hopefully more action than yesterday... saw ZERO after sunrise all day. Ugh.

Seemed to be more action all over the farm this AM than yesterday, for whatever reason.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Saw nothing on public today, well besides a bunch of what appeared to be first time Hunters stumbling around fields and the woods talking and being loud. The pheasant hunting across the treeline probably didn't help my chances either.


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

Had good movement this morning several small bucks and does. Then this guy came through about 8 am.


----------



## Sethbro (Apr 6, 2012)

I have seen a lot of basket racks chasing this morning. Then saw a pry 150-160 10 point with a doe 400 yards out in. Cut corn breedjng a doe and then they left together to a lil strip of timber where theu came out.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Seen several bucks chasing. No mature 1s.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice buck il! 
I'm in but wow is warm. Last sit for me until Friday with the smoke pole.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Walking in around 2. Bumped a doe and a 140" 10 bedded right under my stand. It appears some are in hard lock down mode.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Spike on a doe at first light, yawn


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Im tellin ya. Its the 14th. I see it every year.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

*Illinois*

Private 1200 acre farm in Northern Illinois(not a lease)
10 days straight hunting.
Some lighthearted activity early on. Stacks of spikes and forks.
Saw a handful of nice bucks but overall fairly slow.
This morning though,was great. Does running all over the oak ridge. One came in full speed,slid to a stop panting at 20 yards and went full speed back towards the grunting.
Half rack came by. A nice 6 with his right side broken off 2" above the base. A few more does then a super wide 10 with short tines flew through.
About 25 minutes go by and this 8 came in nose down,and moving fast.
When he got to a small opening I mouth grunted to stop him,pin already there...squeezed.
Mule kick,ran 20 yards and turned a corner.
Shot felt good,but always question it.
He went 5 yards further than the corner and was done.
I passed this buck the first day...and today was the last.
Guess that saying fits...don't pass a buck on the first day you would take on the last day.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats spike handsome deer hard earned! Lots more memmories taking him last day instead of first!!
Although think of how much rest you could have got!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Dead today. One small buck this morning and zilch tonight (tonight was first sit of the season not seeing a deer). I don't like the lockdown phase. Feast or famine and most of the time it's famine.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

How were things this evening? Had a Family Thanksgiving so only sat until 10:30 this morning. Saw one buck cruising at first light, spike buck out in middle of field, 2 does making way across same field, then a doe and shooter buck came out of woods into field, and right back in and didn't see anything else rest of morning. Got pretty dead around 9:30. Hoping to get out there around 11 tomorrow and sit all afternoon


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Today was good...

Decent movement this morning... finally saw some chasing thru/across the bottom and past me. Then a couple solo does.

Long stretch on the food plot starting late AM.

Nothing til a nice young 10pt came in... prolly 140ish 3yr maybe 4yr... that was 250pm.

He was very interested in the path where we'd drug out my uncle's buck earlier AM. Man, he smelled every square inch of that drag trail.

Then had slow steady movement rest of the night.

9 or 11 total... all dinks after him.

We saw them feeding... and my uncle in the bottom got skunked.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

This morning small bucks on the move. Heard each one grunting long before I saw them. They responded and came into rattling. This evening was completely dead. Driving home notice a whole bunch of road kill deer.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I sat this evening and saw a 2.5 y/o 6 point about 80 yards away just feeding along in no hurry. Unfortunately that's the most action I've seen in about the past 5 sits.


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

Good night tonight, Lots of movement.Caught this guy chasing a doe about 3:45. 20 yard shot.


----------



## rs0802 (Nov 13, 2012)

I hunted Randolph County from Nov 8-13. This is the third year I've hunted this property. It was very slow overall with only 12 deer showing. Last year I saw 12 deer everyday. In any case, 5 of these were bucks. 2 dinks, 150, 120-30, and this guy.

He scored 134 1/8 but has a ton of deductions and will probably not make PY. Shot him Nov 10. As a Marine I was super stoked to shoot this guy on our birthday. He was my only shot opportunity. It was 32 yds and as you can see a little back. He took a step upon release. Although a solid liver hit we backed out and recovered him 3 hrs later. He weighed 235lb.


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

It's on baby. 2nd buck in two days. Lots of action all day.

Had to get a pic of him in the lights at the processor. The truck lights didn't cut it very well.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Gus_IL said:


> Well Friday the 13th was lucky for me. This guy came strolling by just before 9 am (8 pt).
> It's been a helluva year for me with a 164" (12 pt + 2 kickers Oct 27th) and now 158" (8 pt + kicker). I guess it's duck season for me now. G'luck all!
> 
> View attachment 3220241
> ...


Congrats Gus


----------



## Drop Tine 10 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am in N. IL. Is it to late in the season to use a day dripper. Estrus or all season scent?


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

Drop Tine 10 said:


> I am in N. IL. Is it to late in the season to use a day dripper. Estrus or all season scent?


I think at this point all mature bucks are paired up with does. But I also don't think it would hurt .


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Gun season may end up being very successful for those that plan on hunting it. Mature bucks should be dropping does by then and searching for any remaining does that haven't been bred.


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

Saw one spike this am, nothing else. Heading back out now.


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Been a good few days. Seen 4 different shooters in last 3 sits. Saw 6 bucks this morning. Biggest buck I've seen in a few years came out in the heat yesterday (was upper 60's here). Still have does with fawns around. Haven't seen any chasing for a week. Yesterday morning, as I was getting dressed at the Jeep, I heard a horrendous buck fight in the timber a couple hundred yards away. Could hear the antlers clash, and they kept hitting metal objects and trash as they fought.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Got in around 1. Had a small buck moving early. Decent buck moving across the field around 2:00. Later on had a young 6 point that will be a nice deer in a few years at 28 yards broadside. Other than that, couple of sets of does grouped up and that's about it. Lots of nice deer killed in the area this weekend, but I barely saw any rutting activity over the weekend. Richland County.


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Headed to Cass county from Florida. Going to be joining the orange army this weekend.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Had a monster com in at the butt crack of dawn, came out of nowhere then went behind a big tree down wind of me then took 2 leaps and he was gone. He was not with a doe.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Seen some nice bucks get taken over the weekend. Last few days before deer are not the same until October again.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

mudlake3 said:


> Headed to Cass county from Florida. Going to be joining the orange army this weekend.


Public or Private land?


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Private farm right outside of virginia


----------



## bplayer405 (Jan 7, 2014)

Harvested my second ever deer last night. Second season I've seen this spike. He just won't grow antlers. Antlers don't taste that good anyways. Weighed in at 160lbs field dressed.


----------



## 55esox (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats. I think you missed with the bucket.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Major brake lock up and major thud by our pull in. Somebody drilled a deer....15 min later another diesel truck pulls in and 15 minutes later they leave. Must of been a deer worth gutting and picking up......but which one 😢


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

bowhunter1661 said:


> Gun season may end up being very successful for those that plan on hunting it. Mature bucks should be dropping does by then and searching for any remaining does that haven't been bred.


i think you might be right. temps will be cool for the most part. could be a slaughter of a first gun season.


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

2 beaver and a bald eagle this morning... Wasn't able to hunt this weekend so I'm sure the weekend warriors came in and spooked everything


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

mshred said:


> i think you might be right. temps will be cool for the most part. could be a slaughter of a first gun season.


People say that every year, it's never as bad as people think. Bow hunters get the woods like 100 days a year and freak out about gun hunters getting 3 in November. Plenty of deer will make it though. Not much of a difference in modern bows and shotguns the way people fling arrows out to 60-70 yards .now days


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

the difference comes in the way of deer drives.. besides all the deer that actually do get dropped or found.. many run around shoulder busted or gut shot and die in a creek or a brushy thicket to never be found.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Quickpin87 said:


> the difference comes in the way of deer drives.. besides all the deer that actually do get dropped or found.. many run around shoulder busted or gut shot and die in a creek or a brushy thicket to never be found.


Those things never happen with bow hunters...:angry7:


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Quickpin87 said:


> the difference comes in the way of deer drives.. besides all the deer that actually do get dropped or found.. many run around shoulder busted or gut shot and die in a creek or a brushy thicket to never be found.


Bowhunters fail to recover their share of deer too. I know shotgun hunting isn't looked upon very favorably by some bowhunters, but it is an important part of the deer management effort and helps hunters maintain a voice in this world. Yes the woods will be different after this weekend, but we shouldn't vilify gun hunters because they do things differently. 

Safe, responsible, legal, and ethical hunters are exactly that, regardless of the weapon they use. Bowhunters and gunhunters have good and poor hunters in their ranks.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I hunted Saturday morning and seen one deer. It was about a 150" 8 pointer though. It looked like he was just out for a stroll. I grunted, bleated, and snort wheezed and he never even looked my direction. I hunted until noon Sunday morning and seen 5 bucks, one of which was a 130 8 that I wiffed on. I snort wheezed at him, and he came barreling in so fast I misjudged the yardage and shot just under him. It's the first deer I've had in range this season that I wanted to shoot and I rushed it.Grrr it's still bothering me. I've had three or four sits now without seeing a single doe, not sure where they all went.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Good Luck, I saw a lot of good bucks around there last weekend. Not a fan of firearm hunting, but should be a good weekend to be in the woods.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Mudrunner, I feel your pain. Had a decent 8 walk through Sunday morning (the only deer I saw all morning). I rushed the shot because he was walking quickly, misjudged my distance and shot over his back. At least they were clean misses for both of us.

I am also in the same boat as you with the doe's, in October, I was covered up with them, now I have gone 4 sits in a row without seeing a single one. What happened!?!?


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

JC-XT said:


> Bowhunters fail to recover their share of deer too. I know shotgun hunting isn't looked upon very favorably by some bowhunters, but it is an important part of the deer management effort and helps hunters maintain a voice in this world. Yes the woods will be different after this weekend, but we shouldn't vilify gun hunters because they do things differently.
> 
> Safe, responsible, legal, and ethical hunters are exactly that, regardless of the weapon they use. Bowhunters and gunhunters have good and poor hunters in their ranks.


Great points. I think I don't care for it because of the how shocking it is to the wildlife. That and "deer camp" B.S. Wish I could sit around and drink coffee and eat cookies waiting for deer.


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

JC-XT said:


> Bowhunters fail to recover their share of deer too. I know shotgun hunting isn't looked upon very favorably by some bowhunters, but it is an important part of the deer management effort and helps hunters maintain a voice in this world. Yes the woods will be different after this weekend, but we shouldn't vilify gun hunters because they do things differently.
> 
> Safe, responsible, legal, and ethical hunters are exactly that, regardless of the weapon they use. Bowhunters and gunhunters have good and poor hunters in their ranks.


i dont vilify... i gun hunt myself.. im just stating the truth..


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

DMcDowell said:


> I am also in the same boat as you with the doe's, in October, I was covered up with them, now I have gone 4 sits in a row without seeing a single one. What happened!?!?


food source changed?


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

mshred said:


> food source changed?


Yeah, I am confident of that. The current food source is off of our property (a small tract) but there was winter wheat planted where I hunt so I am hoping after gun season into December and January, they will be back.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Gun hunters kill and cripple more in those 7 days than the 100 bowhunting days! I have no issue with any season, just too many slob hunters Invading the timber at once! Just go to any rural town in a county with high deer numbers and the population increases 10 fold for gun season!


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any body in southern Illinois hunting I'm headed back to my lease Wednesday night an will be hunting all day Thursday an Friday. Wondering how the movement is?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

The fact is the same amount or more deer are killed in the first day and a half of the first weekend than the bow hunters kill all year. Just seems like so much sudden pressure to the herd with everyone and their aunt Susie out there at the same time. I am just not a fan but I will be out there with my TC. Anyone that says modern bows are almost equal to a slug gun is off their rocker lol. Women, children etc, they will all be out there. They will shoot up the herd and then that will be enough until next yearukey: More revenue for Chicago


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Quickpin87 said:


> i dont vilify... i gun hunt myself.. im just stating the truth..


Truth is bow hunters wound a ton of deer as well. Just look at all the threads that surface in here.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> The fact is the same amount or more deer are killed in the first day and a half of the first weekend than the bow hunters kill all year. Just seems like so much sudden pressure to the herd with everyone and their aunt Susie out there at the same time. I am just not a fan but I will be out there with my TC. Anyone that says modern bows are almost equal to a slug gun is off their rocker lol. Women, children etc, they will all be out there. They will shoot up the herd and then that will be enough until next yearukey: More revenue for Chicago


What a shame that families go out and hunt....


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Crows were giving a Bald Eagle a fit yesterday morning behind the house in the cornfield.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Judge10 said:


> Any body in southern Illinois hunting I'm headed back to my lease Wednesday night an will be hunting all day Thursday an Friday. Wondering how the movement is?


You're bowhunting Thursday and shotgun hunting on Friday?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I plan on it. Needs a little luck.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> What a shame that families go out and hunt....


Simply stating the facts that you know are true. As someone who enjoys bowhunting daily I just hate to see it. It is an effective means for the state to make money and control herd #s in about a 2 day period.


----------



## rakbowhunter (Jan 7, 2004)

Took this 12ptr on 11/14/15. Him and a smaller 8 were chasing does around. Lucky enough he decided to stop for a breathe. My biggest to date.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

wacker stacker said:


> Simply stating the facts that you know are true. As someone who enjoys bowhunting daily I just hate to see it. It is an effective means for the state to make money and control herd #s in about a 2 day period.


I'd be willing to bet the recovery rates are lower for bowhunters. I know plenty of slob archers.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

rakbowhunter said:


> Took this 12ptr on 11/14/15. Him and a smaller 8 were chasing does around. Lucky enough he decided to stop for a breathe. My biggest to date.
> View attachment 3238170
> View attachment 3238218


Nice buck! His neck doesn't even lol swollen.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> Simply stating the facts that you know are true. As someone who enjoys bowhunting daily I just hate to see it. It is an effective means for the state to make money and control herd #s in about a 2 day period.


I've gun hunted for 25 years, you bow only hunters are pretty selfish when it comes to hunting. Do they kill more than bow hunters? Yes, but they aren't eliminating deer. It's the same crap every year with bow hunters....poor us, the guns get 3 days now.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I enjoy putting the TC in my hands every year. I rarely pull the trigger but i enjoy the social aspect of it as 99.8% of the time i am solo bowhunting. Now that my kids are becoming of age, im really enjoying the gun season more than ever. Part of my job is to teach them to respect the herd and do what i feel is best to ensure good hunts from year to year.


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I choose not to gun hunt. It just doesn't interest me. I do wish we could bow hunt during the gun season. It just doesn't make any sense to me why we can't.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Brownie2 said:


> I choose not to gun hunt. It just doesn't interest me. I do wish we could bow hunt during the gun season. It just doesn't make any sense to me why we can't.


I agree, there's no logical reason why hunters shouldn't be allowed to use a bow during all of the shotgun seasons if they want to. 

I'm probably not even going out this weekend unless it's to help recover a deer that one of my hunting partners shoots. I'm out of buck tags and have no intention of shooting a doe at either of my properties again this year due to low deer numbers. The cold, snowy, windy forecast is going to make sleeping in late even more appealing. 

Hopefully I'll be heading out with my four wheeler this weekend to help my dad haul one out. He doesn't bow hunt anymore so the gun seasons are his only chance, I do appreciate the chance to help him out with the deer he gets nowadays and try to return the favor from when I was a kid.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I do agree. There is no reason why hunters shouldn't be allowed to hunt during gun. We can during all other gun seasons so why the 2 any different? Is the state afraid they will kills because small percentage will choose to keep their gun in a safe?


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I'm on Dad duty this weekend. One son has a torn meniscus and the others shooting hand is broken so I may need to sit with the broken hand son and instruct him how to use his left hand for squeezing.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

rakbowhunter said:


> Took this 12ptr on 11/14/15. Him and a smaller 8 were chasing does around. Lucky enough he decided to stop for a breathe. My biggest to date.
> View attachment 3238170
> View attachment 3238218


Great buck, rak! Definitely one to be proud of. Congrats!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I've gun hunted for 25 years, you bow only hunters are pretty selfish when it comes to hunting. Do they kill more than bow hunters? Yes, but they aren't eliminating deer. It's the same crap every year with bow hunters....poor us, the guns get 3 days now.


They get 10 days and I gun hunt as well because I want to be out there. I have not condemned any gun hunter I simply gave my fact based opinion. These other folks are welcome to bowhunt since they also share a love for the sport.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> I do agree. There is no reason why hunters shouldn't be allowed to hunt during gun. We can during all other gun seasons so why the 2 any different? Is the state afraid they will kills because small percentage will choose to keep their gun in a safe?


I am sure they are afraid people will shoot em with their gun then tag em with their archery tag then kill another with their gun.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> I am sure they are afraid people will shoot em with their gun then tag em with their archery tag then kill another with their gun.


Probably so. That could be done for ML season or any late season hunt. Hell i think more peope dont call in deer than anything that goes on.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dextee said:


> Probably so. That could be done for ML season or any late season hunt. Hell i think more peope dont call in deer than anything that goes on.


Classic case of more crap laws punishing the law abiding people because of a few moron dirt bags that are gonna break laws regardless.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

The only reasons I can come up with is if they have a limit on hunters and let people bow hunt who don't have gun hunt permits it would put too many hunters in the woods...or if bow hunters apply and receive a permit it takes away the total amount of permits from people who may not bow hunt and wanted to gun hunt.

I hunt with flintlocks I build during gun seasons and gun season did reduce the herd around here more than anything else. But, that's only because this area is the closest area to get to from the South. It has most public land..Shawnee and probably most camping areas and is the cheapest area to hunt as non res. 

10, 12 years ago this area was absolutely loaded with deer. I would see them all times of day in people's yards, in fields, everywhere, every day and it was very dangerous to drive at night. I've seen one racked buck from my vehicle in the last 4 or 5 yrs..about a wk ago and I have to drive 30 miles to a grocery store and see lots of agriculture fields and woods.

I'd hear over 200 gun shots the first morning of gun seasons. Coming out first mornings I'd run across several blood trails, and one day two dead deer. One little buck with only it's head cut off another little 4pt with a dog lease around it neck where someone had been dragging it. 

Almost every truck had a camper or rv behind it and it was the orange army everywhere. The herd got shot out around here and that's all there is to it. EHD also impacted the area one yr...about 8yrs ago and that didn't help. The gun shots got down to one shot heard on opening day one yr. and there is no orange army anymore nor do I see very many campers or 4wheelers like it used to be. Although last yr I think I heard about 20 shots on opening day so it must be picking up again.

This time of the yr. gun season the leaves have dropped enough to where you can see deer very easy and it's easy pickings for gun hunters when the woods are full of hunters and deer are running everywhere.


Word got out of so many deer and decent bucks...I was one of the non res hunters for two yrs. so I'm not complaining just stating facts. Ohio is taking the hit now. It's just the way it is..especially with the inter net and these threads on the rut in individual states help a lot too.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

wacker stacker said:


> I am sure they are afraid people will shoot em with their gun then tag em with their archery tag then kill another with their gun.


Then let us hunt with a bow during firearm season, but require us to have a firearm tag to do so. I wouldn`t have a problem with that at all.


----------



## Droptine4 (Dec 6, 2005)

Wife's first buck shot last Sunday in Henry co. Neck wasn't swelled and tarsels clean ...


----------



## imhunting2 (Mar 10, 2015)

My buddies buck from Sunday morning. Came racing in after hitting his bleat can!!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

I know this is a bowhunting forum...

But:

tick tock is it FRI AM yet?

I prefer to bow hunt... as do many on here I'm sure.

But there is something magical about 1st shotgun season.

Good luck and be safe, all.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

So the archery harvest so far is basically on track with the 2012, 2013, and 2014 seasons...not exactly banner years for the Illinois deer herd.

So is the harvest below the 2004-2011 totals because of bowhunter restraint? A sign that the deer herd is still way down? Or both?

The first weekend of shotgun season will be telling, if it's not up significantly from last year then I think we know the answer regarding the deer population levels.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

I know on our farm we have exercised more restraint in the last few years... but we got whacked w/ EHD two years in a row.

We have still temporarily suspended our antler restrictions for 2015 as well... did the same thing last year.

We have 6-8 guys hunting... and if we all take does to fill the freezer... it dents our doe population.

We also used to kill deer in years' past for friends that wanted venison. That has stopped since EHD as well.

So the last 2 years we've allowed guys to take young bucks - which was banned for many years prior.

I think I only saw 4 mature does all season in 2014. And I'm not sure I've seen that many this season to date.

I think our local herd is recovering... but it is DEF still down from pre-EHD levels, no doubt about it.

I think most of us already have our freezer's full for this year... so shouldn't be too much shooting on our farm this weekend.

I have a 150"+ down from early-OCT... so I know for my dad and me this weekend... it's gonna have to be a 170+ behemoth.

Yeah right... good luck seeing one of those.


----------



## 2506Rem (May 3, 2004)

What county are you only seeing 4 mature does a year if you don't mind me asking. ?


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I got washed out last two days in Cass County. Resting up to hunt hard Wednesday and Thursday before gun opener. 

Go figure our archery season has been a holy hell nightmare of above average temps with zero hard freezes. But what happens for the three day gun opener? You guessed it, huge cold front, snow Saturday, low winds all 3 days, perfect weather. Overnight low drops from ungodly 56 degrees tonight to only 22 for middle of gun season. This totally sucks. 

I'll return after Thanksgiving for 6 more days. Passed on a couple 130's so far. Had a couple giants within 60 yards. Could end up eating tag soup.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya the weather is going put a ton of deer down this weekend. Not looking good for Illinois again from that stand point.


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

The weather will be great, and good luck to all those going out. 

But in the end it doesn't matter though because Illinois will still say 'harvest numbers are down' and try to push more counties into Later season gun. Unfortunately deer herd numbers are down and they will never look at that. They seem to go off harvest totals. Its pretty sad in my opinion. I would like to see a stable herd so my son can enjoy the outdoors as well. The last 5 years have really changed my mind on the deer i harvest.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

It's truly sad what the IL herd has become. The decline from the 1990s to now is staggering and I'm not sure it will ever recover. Greed and commercialization will be the death of our sport. IL gives out almost 10x as many NR tags as Iowa and the difference in the two herds is nothing short of incredible. I'm not blaming NR, gun hunters or cross gun hunters. The fault lies soley with the law makers in this state. If they want to help the herd, reduce bucks to 1 per Hunter, stop unlimited doe tags, and drastically reduce the number of NR permits. Almost 60,000 in a state which is less than 5% public property is not only ignorant, it's plain irresponsible. We farm several hundred acres across Pope County. It was nothing to see 40-50 deer in a field in an evening when I was younger. Now I'm lucky to see 10.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

2506Rem said:


> What county are you only seeing 4 mature does a year if you don't mind me asking. ?


Fulton County.

We have our fair share of younger does... but used to see a lot more big old mature ladies.

Not so much last few years.

We're hoping to get more of them... thus the antler leniency temporarily.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I can't believe us bowhunters have to share deer with gun hunters. Don't they know its all ours and no one should have anything!?!?

Give me a break. I know just as many sloppy bow hunters as I do gun hunters. Each group has a small minority that hunt like idiots but the vast majority are good hunters spending time with friends and family in the woods. Im mainly a bowhunter but have nothing against gun hunters and gladly will be in the woods this weekend with my Savage 220, in fact I can't wait. Hunting season brings family and friends together once a year, its a tradition thats been going on for many years and will continue for many to come and I hope to be a part of many to come. 

Also, the lower deer numbers are here to stay and hunters are just a small piece of the pie and a great scapegoat for people who don't do their research. There are many factors that attribute to lower deer numbers and not many are going to change. Farming practices are much more efficient now a days. Combines leave less waste grain and there are a lot less weeds that deer eat in in fields now a days with the products farmers use. Coyotes are here to stay and do a number on deer populations. There are many studies that show that coyotes kill 30% to 50% of fawns, thats a number that is tough to recover from. Also, we are using Genetically modified crops now, this isn't the natural food that deer are used to and I'm sure it effects the reproduction rate. Also, with grain prices as high as they are, CRP is disappearing to be turned into crops, this is a great place for fawns to hide and whenever its destroyed it makes fawns much easier pray.

I'm sure there are many more but there are a lot more reasons that there are less deer now. Personally, Ive seen 0 to 16 deer a sit this year and more than I have in the past few years. We have a lot of does and small bucks and if a lone done presents herself this weekend, she is going in the freezer.


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

I guess guys like myself are really frowned on in Illinois. Im a non resident and I hunt both bow and gun season some years. This year I will be out for 1st season gun. I am leaving in the morning and headed out there. I have been hunting Illinois since 2001. Some years just archery and sometimes both. I don't really get why some guys have an elitist attitude because they only hunt with a bow?? I hunt with both weapons and enjoy both. I do like archery alot better but I do enjoy using my muzzleloader as well. To each their own


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Midwest theres no problem. We just appreciate taking only what you need. Isn't that how it should always be?


----------



## Whec1790 (Oct 5, 2014)

Use a bow, use a gun, who gives a sh*t! It's all about enjoying the outdoors & the thrill of the hunt!!


----------



## bruiser624 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm just mad about the weather they are getting this weekend! I'll probably join them with muzzle loader Friday and Saturday. If I can't put a good one down before then.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

We can have a incredible deer herd with great bucks and plentiful does. But what our state thinks is Great is not what the general hunters think is geeat. The Illinois Deer Alliance has the right idea but changees come hard and slow. I think even the die hard orange army wants the same thing but Changing attitudes and approaches in hunters is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

56 degrees tonight for a LOW. Gotta be crappin me.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

It's looking like a total slaughter this weekend boys.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Saw some great deer chasing like crazy over the weekend. Couldn't get any to follow the script and come where I could shoot them but I had fun watching them. Dusting off the 12ga and going to have some fun hunting this weekend. I'm equal opportunity freezer filler


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

FYI, We have been watching a doe and 3 year old 7pt for 24 hours next door to where I am working ( SE Illinois )
He stayed with her for 12 hours and finally let her breed about dark today. I drove by about 9:00 PM and she was laying down on the edge of the woods and he was standing just inside the woods ( I guess waiting for round 2 ) I would say these two are on "Lockdown" for a bit. 
Other deer (4 doe and fawns ) were seen feeding and moving about as normal.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

swampboss said:


> FYI, We have been watching a doe and 3 year old 7pt for 24 hours next door to where I am working ( SE Illinois )
> He stayed with her for 12 hours and finally let her breed about dark today. I drove by about 9:00 PM and she was laying down on the edge of the woods and he was standing just inside the woods ( I guess waiting for round 2 ) I would say these two are on "Lockdown" for a bit.
> Other deer (4 doe and fawns ) were seen feeding and moving about as normal.


Wait a second she bred him? Lol


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> Wait a second she bred him? Lol


typo , you know what I mean


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

The past two days in a row I have driven past STUD bucks locked down with does way out in the middle of fields. One about a half mile into a huge CRP field in a public hunting area. The other about 3/4 mile out in a bean field. I drove by that bean field at 9:00 AM yesterday and again at 2:00. They were still there, the pouring rain didn't bother that big ole boy a bit. The one on the public was every bit of 150"


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Planned to go out this morning but can't see any sense in it in this wind. Supposedly 17 to 22 mph. I think it is about 15 mph faster than that. Saw 8 last night and the only buck was a spike. Ol doe limped very slowly out of a draw about 50 yards west of my stand as soon as I turned around from strapping in. She has a huge red spot on her left azz cheek. I believe her to be the one that got hit by the truck I posted about. Not pretty, and I am sure the coyotes will finish her because she was moving very slowly.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Enough of the bickering gentlemen. I have my belief system as well BUT THIS IS NOT THE THREAD TO AIR IT OUT IN.......... Stick to hunting reports so the rest of us don't have to sort through all the BS. Thank you


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Dextee said:


> We can have a incredible deer herd with great bucks and plentiful does. But what our state thinks is Great is not what the general hunters think is geeat. The Illinois Deer Alliance has the right idea but changees come hard and slow. I think even the die hard orange army wants the same thing but Changing attitudes and approaches in hunters is not an easy thing to do.


Please be easy on the does boys. Hunt with whatever you wish but if we want the deer numbers to climb again we have to keep the does around.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Just got in at 9......someone is shooting 100's of dollar in slugs on my south lineukey:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes sir. Most will not though. 
Looking forward to to this weekend just to get backnin the woods. High desert is no fun.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> Just got in at 9......someone is shooting 100's of dollar in slugs on my south lineukey:


I deal with that every year the two weekends before shotgun season at one of the places I hunt. The neighbors to my East must shoot 50-100 slugs between them, and for whatever reason they drive back to the edge of the timber to do it instead of shooting up by the house.

There's nothing more enjoyable during the peak of rut hunting with my bow than listening to those guys blast away and then drive around their property doing whatever it is they do. I believe there's four of them hunting 80 acres and they all seem intent on filling all of their tags with any deer that comes within range. 

I'm probably most bitter about the property itself, those dudes basically inherited a crusher of a deer hunting property that has everything you could ask for in the way of food, bedding, funnels, inside corners, creek crossings, etc. I don't think they know how to hunt it but I'm sure they still run into good bucks regularly because the property is so good.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

knob said:


> Please be easy on the does boys. Hunt with whatever you wish but if we want the deer numbers to climb again we have to keep the does around.


I whole heartedly agree!


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I am thinking about taking off tomorrow morning to get one more bow hunt in before gun season kicks off. I'll be sitting in my stand with the 12 gauge Friday morning, but that's the only day I get to hunt first gun season.

Did anybody else get the DNR survey to record your hunts this year? I reviewed mine last night....From the start of the season until last Saturday I hunted about 60 hours. In that time I have seen a total of 16 deer. Yikes. I remember when I would see that many in a 5 hour morning sit. 3 mature bucks, 8 dinks, and 5 does and fawns. After looking at this I'm contemplating not shooting any does this year and putting a couple of dinks in my freezer if it comes down to it. Naturally I would like to shoot two mature bucks, but as the season wears on that turns into a pretty tall order on the ground I have to hunt on.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

P


MUDRUNNER said:


> I am thinking about taking off tomorrow morning to get one more bow hunt in before gun season kicks off. I'll be sitting in my stand with the 12 gauge Friday morning, but that's the only day I get to hunt first gun season.
> 
> Did anybody else get the DNR survey to record your hunts this year? I reviewed mine last night....From the start of the season until last Saturday I hunted about 60 hours. In that time I have seen a total of 16 deer. Yikes. I remember when I would see that many in a 5 hour morning sit. 3 mature bucks, 8 dinks, and 5 does and fawns. After looking at this I'm contemplating not shooting any does this year and putting a couple of dinks in my freezer if it comes down to it. Naturally I would like to shoot two mature bucks, but as the season wears on that turns into a pretty tall order on the ground I have to hunt on.


That's an excellent idea mudrunner. Shoot the spikes rather than the does which have the fawns. I know everyone makes their own mind up but please consider it anyway.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

A friend of mine was headed back here from PA for gun season and he said while driving on 70 around Greenup there were a lot of deer moving around 11.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

11 this morning? today?


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Anybody got an idea of what kind of fruit this is? Found it on the old homestead on my lease.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

That would be a hedge apple or more specifically osage orange. Some claim deer eat the fruit however I haven't seen it. Deer do browse leaves.

I have yet to pick my bow from the hanger. Gun season is a nice break to not have to worry about being in the woods, however with this weather moving in sure would like to be able to bow hunt during the gun season. I have about 20 stands that are nice and fresh because of the lack of n winds during the last two weeks!


----------



## Cade (Jul 21, 2004)

I was on patrol last night in Macon County and I could not believe how many deer I saw with the wind/rain we had. Lots of bucks with does crossing roads and in the fields. Drove around this afternoon, nothin.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

booner21 said:


> That would be a hedge apple or more specifically osage orange. Some claim deer eat the fruit however I haven't seen it. Deer do browse leaves.
> 
> I have yet to pick my bow from the hanger. Gun season is a nice break to not have to worry about being in the woods, however with this weather moving in sure would like to be able to bow hunt during the gun season. I have about 20 stands that are nice and fresh because of the lack of n winds during the last two weeks!


I appreciate the quick response.....thanks


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I've seen them eat them when it gets really cold they paw them and break them up !


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Deer do in fact eat Osage orange. I couldn't believe my eyes when I had an 8 pointer just eating the oranges this year. I don't think it's a preferred food source but they do eat them


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Saw a doe eating one on Monday. Can't say I've seen it all that often though. Squirrels Seem to like them for sure.


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

haven't seen them eat them before. I have thousands of them on the property. They definitely love to eat the leaves though.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's the last day before gun season I'm going in the morning , to be honest I'm tired of deer hunting and need a break in the action ! Hoping to see the big one In the morning , I know he's still there seen him last Thursday in the wind .


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

What time is it currently getting daylight in Illinois?


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> It's the last day before gun season I'm going in the morning , to be honest I'm tired of deer hunting and need a break in the action ! Hoping to see the big one In the morning , I know he's still there seen him last Thursday in the wind .


Headed out in the morning too. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

HANKFAN said:


> What time is it currently getting daylight in Illinois?


First light about 610am in Southern IL, about 615 in Northern IL


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

HANKFAN said:


> What time is it currently getting daylight in Illinois?


Be in stand by 6


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Went out tonight late got in stand around 350 and had a 7 pointer down by 400 lol amazing. I no longer hung my bow, put seat down and boom here he comes. 22 mph wind to boot.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

Maxemus said:


> Deer do in fact eat Osage orange. I couldn't believe my eyes when I had an 8 pointer just eating the oranges this year. I don't think it's a preferred food source but they do eat them


I have saw deer browse through them on occasion. Might be an idea for late winter food sources hunts, but the squirrels love them.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Cade said:


> I was on patrol last night in Macon County and I could not believe how many deer I saw with the wind/rain we had. Lots of bucks with does crossing roads and in the fields. Drove around this afternoon, nothin.


I work in decatur


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

You guys seeing more deer in the fields or in the woods hunting this year?


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Got this guy on Friday the 13th in Randolph County. My most action filled hunt in years! Watched him breed a doe at 58 yds, fend off 7 other young bucks and he gave me a chip shot at 8 yds at 805 am.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

That's the way to do it, let a great buck breed and then knock him out! Congrats!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Squid is like a black widow. Buck bred then dead &#55357;&#56695;


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Way to go Squid


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Heard there was a good one killed 11/18 in Schuyler County. Talk has it as a 180 typical


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

That's a monster feather !!!! Congrats


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

I've seen 1 doe an 2 8pt so far this am. Biggest one might go 125inch..it is dead quiet. I haven't heard many shots at a ll.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Seen two does and one yearling a spike and a 120 class eight point. Sounds like a lot of shots on Shawnee.....

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Passed a mid 130 10. Grunted him in from 300 yards. Scraped at couple spots. 
Then the construction started on the shop. Once the hammers started the deer went hiding.
Try again tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Just had a doe come running down the hill but nothing folower her.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Are you guys getting adds in this thread? Ive seen 2. They say sponsored. Maybe its tapayalk BS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Seen 3 dinks, 2 does, and s button so far. Yesterday morning the neighbor killed a 3 yr. old 9 pt. I had at 40 yards last Saturday morning. On a happier note the TC just took out a coyote at 85 yards!


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

No ads for me but I don't use tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Most shots I heard around here in about 8 yrs. Although I was on the highest ground around and could hear a long ways. 

More hunters than the last few yrs... noticed that yesterday with all the campers, etc. going by.

I had a doe about 30yds., a small buck about 40yds and a little 4pt about 20 yds.

I put a camera out on a fairly open side ridge about a wk ago and picked it up on the way out this morning. I was in the thick stuff up the hill from the buck..got all kind of pictures of chasing, etc. from 13th till this morning a couple went through. But all small bucks..this is the biggest.

Think I'll wait till monday to go back in. S. Shawnee.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Did see what looked like a 2.5 year old 7 pt. hitting scrapes along the edge of a foodplot at 11:30.


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hesitated on a nice buck this morning, right at first light but couldn't get the best look at him, when I did get a look at him, it was too late, hope he didn't wander down the road too far! Shots rang out like crazy this morning. Richland County.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Suprisingly quiet here in JoDavies by ski hill. The water fowler must be pounding them on the the Mississippi right here sound like a bunch of cannons at once. Only saw the same little joker fork I see each time out. 1 fawn so far ran across field by herself. Light snow just started should be good


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

If you squash him do u have to tag him?? Haha guy on the property just south of me shot a dandy 9pt at 2pm..it was chasing a hot doe


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Nothing this evening so far. Bumped a few going in at 1:30....not many shots either this evening

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Very slow for us today in Fulton Co.

Only heard maybe 15 shots all day... and between a handful of us... only saw a handful of deer all day.

Neighbors all said it was slow all day as well.

Lockdown still maybe?!?!?!

Think today is the first time I got skunked for the entire day...

At least the weather looks great for tomorrow. 1-3" and 25mph winds w/ poss 40mph gusts.

Great. Just great. lol


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Both good bucks I saw today was hot on a doe.....

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw what looked lile a 2.5 year old 8pt. about 4:30. He was alone and in no hurry.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I was duck and goose hunting today and heard very few shots. The three guys I hunt with who were deer hunting didn't see anything.

I was very displeased to see a guy I don't care for at all killed a really big buck today. I'm not a fan of his so when he does well it dampens my mood a bit.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Maxemus said:


> That's a monster feather !!!! Congrats


That's not mine. Heard some guy from back east shot it. North of Rushville. I sat all day and saw a total of 2 doe fawns. Slowest opening day of gun season, I have ever seen. There were a couple of hammers killed though. 

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I saw 10 bucks and 13 does this am. A bunch more this afternoon up until they winded us and blew out of the food plot. They've taken 3 eights from my other farm this week all mature bucks that had to go. My neighbor just shot a monster we've got history with that will score in the 160's. They are definitely moving and tomorrow is going to be a banner day with the temperature drop. Good luck to all you fellas going out despite the use of firearms.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

I shot a 9pt today probably go mid 130's shot him at 3:15.. he came out into a cut cornfield to eat by himself..won't post a pic cause there a gun in it..


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Jon C said:


> I shot a 9pt today probably go mid 130's shot him at 3:15.. he came out into a cut cornfield to eat by himself..won't post a pic cause there a gun in it..


congrats on what sounds like a nice buck, man.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks, I don't get to get out as much as I'd like between teaching coaching football and 4 young boys at home, so it was pretty sweet to have things fall in place. Ta king my 10yr old in the morning hopefully he see's some deer


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Deer are on the move this morning..we saw a big boy 1st light..then smaller buck chasing 4 does..


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Snowing like crazy and windy in northern pike county. Seen 3 so far


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Raining in Massac county. Seen one buck at first light and just saw glimpses of some running deer

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Rain and cold in the southern part of the state. Nothing moving.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

What's everyone's thoughts on this evening? Looking like north wind in the 20 - 30 mph range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Getting word on lots of big bucks going down. Did some driving around this morning and saw some real hogs running does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a bit breezy out today fellas ,snow flurrys here with 40mph gust . The coffee is tasting good today ! Seen some does in the yard that's as far as I'm going !


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Not many shots around hete

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Getting word on lots of big bucks going down. Did some driving around this morning and saw some real hogs running
> 
> Got any pics ? I would like to see some big ones !


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Im staying in my blind all day. Snow has about stopped but still windy. Im sitting on the edge of a small corn field thats down in a low area. Winds are rough up behind me but not terrible down in here


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Doebuster said:


> ILbowhunter79 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting word on lots of big bucks going down. Did some driving around this morning and saw some real hogs running
> ...


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Glad to hear its finally kicked in. I hunted from the5th-13th and saw very little movement at all. On the 14th we left Illinois headed back to NC and we saw bucks chasing in almost every field. Just bad timing on my part. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Saw a big boy thus morning..had a small 8pt chasing 4 does..my 10 yr old got a doe..it was an awesome hunt


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's my 9pt from yesterday..don't mind the gun


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrat Jon great buck but I think the doe is even better with your little man. 
A day to remember for sure!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Jon C said:


>


That's a memory maker right there ! Nice pic !


----------



## ilhunter59 (Sep 17, 2011)

Got this one Friday night


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Really cool buck, ilhunter! Awesome mass.

Jon C - you 10 year old will never forget that one! Great buck too.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Funny part of the day..is after we found his doe he looks at me and ask "do you think we can go sledding when we get home" oh to be young again..just glad he likes the outdoors


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Ilhuner59..congrats to u!


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

DMcDowell said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on this evening? Looking like north wind in the 20 - 30 mph range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wind was horrible! I heard a decent sized tree fall right when I made it into the woods. Ended up seeing as much movement today as I have all weekend. Passed yet again on a nice 8 that keeps lingering around, be a definite shooter next year. Hoping some of the shooters have survived, been hearing a lot of shots and not seeing the big boys lately. Guess we will see what the morning brings!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

SOILHunter489 said:


> Wind was horrible! I heard a decent sized tree fall right when I made it into the woods. Ended up seeing as much movement today as I have all weekend. Passed yet again on a nice 8 that keeps lingering around, be a definite shooter next year. Hoping some of the shooters have survived, been hearing a lot of shots and not seeing the big boys lately. Guess we will see what the morning brings!









Not mine. Hunter's name is Mike McClelland 

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Rough scored 218 6/8 

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

The above buck was killed by a guy from Tennessee named Skip. First day firearm season 

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

What county did they kill those in ? Wow them are some dandys!


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

rfeather said:


> The above buck was killed by a guy from Tennessee named Skip. First day firearm season
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


Those are some impressive deer!! What county is that in?


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

SOILHunter489 said:


> Those are some impressive deer!! What county is that in?


Schuyler 

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

My brother in law killed a 150ish 10 point in Jefferson county today. On his feet and by himself in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

make me sick to see such nice deer killed with no skill involved.. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOILHunter489 (Jan 13, 2014)

23* with real feel of 17*. Barely have heard any shots and have not seen the first deer.


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

Warm at 23 only 9 here. Glad I got a small doe yesterday afternoon for the freezer.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cold and quiet in Massac county. Heard one shot .....

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

5 degrees and lots of frozen snow, crunchy snow made for a loud walk in and some blown deer.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Yep no deer moving here, they moved last night they were feeding all over in the corn field


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Ubet28 said:


> make me sick to see such nice deer killed with no skill involved..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Go away.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ubet28 said:


> make me sick to see such nice deer killed with no skill involved..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Pretty lame comment if you ask me......just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

I assure you, other than a longer shot capability gun hunting is not all that easy. Your still hunting. I do use a muzzleloader though. Similar to a bow in the fact that you have one shot to make it count. That's the challenge I enjoy.


----------



## Outhunting (Aug 23, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> make me sick to see such nice deer killed with no skill involved..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


I hope you're joking. If not, then I kind of feel sorry for you because that's pretty sad.


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thought this was archerytalk


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Ubet28 said:


> make me sick to see such nice deer killed with no skill involved..


The trad guys probably say the same about us compound shooters.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

mshred said:


> The trad guys probably say the same about us compound shooters.


I don't doubt it & i guess they could have a valid argument cause I couldn't imagine shooting a deer with a traditional. I can't hit a target consistently at 20 yards let alone a deer.

My big thing is with Archery is the time sweat and tears poured into hunt. I have went 9 years since I shot a buck. I won't shoot anything under 140. The bucks I have saw that I would consider shooters have just not come inside 50 yards and gave me a good shot. With EHD issues I haven't shot a deer period since 2012 cause I won't shoot does now. Granite all this is by choice. 

Now with gun hunters there is no real effort put into it. They go out for 7 days a year and hunt the brown it's down modo. Not to even start with the deer drives. Now I don't want to put all gun hunters in this category cause there is allot and I would say most the guys on this forum follow good QDM but if there on here they also Archery hunt. I have friends that only gun hunt and they make me sick when I see the deer they shoot. 

Both gun seasons should be moved to December or I should be allowed to bow hunt during gun season.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

I love to hunt period both bow and gun. I do like the challenge of the bow more, but slob hunter is a slob hunter gun or bow. There is some bow hunter near my buddy's farm that evidently likes head shots smh. We got a young ten point walking around with an arrow through his upper and lower jaw and last year a buck he killed had an arrow head broke off in his skull. 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> Pretty lame comment if you ask me......just saying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not putting all Hunters in this category. We have had this discussion before. You I know for sure pass on allot of good deer. As do most the guys on here. When bow hunting is your passion you tend to respect the heard allot more then buying a gun tag and blowing **** up for a couple days out of the year.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hunters need to stick together. There are plenty of folks out there that would love to do as way with all hunting....just saying

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

bigt405 said:


> I love to hunt period both bow and gun. I do like the challenge of the bow more, but slob hunter is a slob hunter gun or bow. There is some bow hunter near my buddy's farm that evidently likes head shots smh. We got a young ten point walking around with an arrow through his upper and lower jaw and last year a buck he killed had an arrow head broke off in his skull.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


I agree. I should of worded my comment better. I also feel if they would allow Archery season during gun season it would be fair. Or move gun season out of the rut. They don't need any extra advantage.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree you should be able to hunt with your choice of bow or gun.....kind of silly not to allow it.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ubet28 said:


> I agree. I should of worded my comment better. I also feel if they would allow Archery season during gun season it would be fair. Or move gun season out of the rut. They don't need any extra advantage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Dead on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just saw a little six point come cruising through.....first deer of the evening

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

Got this guy Thursday afternoon, day before shotgun. Seen 4 bucks, 3/4 shooters in 2 hour span. Luckily had a doe run this guy by. Not the biggest of deer but it worked. Weather made a huge difference. Bucks were aplenty in Jefferson County.


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone ever pursued getting the law changed to allow bow hunting during gun season? Other states allow it and it seems completely senseless to me.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Brownie2 said:


> Has anyone ever pursued getting the law changed to allow bow hunting during gun season? Other states allow it and it seems completely senseless to me.


I would even buy a gun tag.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

My first gun deer in 6 years, I guess I never realized it was so easy until I read this thread. Learn something new every day


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

offroadr said:


> My first gun deer in 6 years, I guess I never realized it was so easy until I read this thread. Learn something new every day


Congrats on the good buck! Yep it is so easy that I am sitting here with a tag in my pocket lol. I could have shot a few small bucks, I did pass on a 120 class, I guess I could have tried an unethical questionable shot at the one big one I saw or shot a doe with no concern for the low deer density because evidently that's what most gun hunters do  Hopefully l will have better luck with my bow 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

bigt405 said:


> Congrats on the good buck! Yep it is so easy that I am sitting here with a tag in my pocket lol. I could have shot a few small bucks, I did pass on a 120 class, I guess I could have tried an unethical questionable shot at the one big one I saw or shot a doe with no concern for the low deer density because evidently that's what most gun hunters do  Hopefully l will have better luck with my bow
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


It is so easy....I don't even hunt really. I just walk around and shoot 26 times as they run away!!!! In 25 years of gun hunting I've shot 2 bucks with a gun. A 180 class and a 165 inch deer. I should be ashamed of the mounts cause I didn't use an old recurve and cedar arrows while riding a horse

Great buck by the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> I don't doubt it & i guess they could have a valid argument cause I couldn't imagine shooting a deer with a traditional. I can't hit a target consistently at 20 yards let alone a deer.
> 
> My big thing is with Archery is the time sweat and tears poured into hunt. I have went 9 years since I shot a buck. I won't shoot anything under 140. The bucks I have saw that I would consider shooters have just not come inside 50 yards and gave me a good shot. With EHD issues I haven't shot a deer period since 2012 cause I won't shoot does now. Granite all this is by choice.
> 
> ...


I love how my fellow bowhunters act like it's some elite club, full of all these ethical, ambitious, responsible hunters. What a crock. Pretty much everyone that I know that gun hunts has also started bowhunting, with the exception of a few. And I can assure you, the only thing that changed was the weapon. I know a guy that bought a bow and sighted it in the day before he was going for his first bow hunt. Can't hit the broadside of a barn. Another that but a marginal shot on a deer and then proceeded to sight is bow in, because it was off. Another guy that shot 8 does with a bow and no one else in his house eats venison. Hell, I question my abilities when I screw up (which I do), and I hunt more than anyone I know. So get off the high horse. 

You choose to hold out for big deer, awesome. I prefer it that way too. But just because some guy doesn't spend their whole year in the woods like some of us doesn't make them wrong. 

I agree that guys should be able to bowhunt during gun season.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I could care less what anybody uses, what they kill or how they do it, long as it's legal. One of the big reasons I hunt in as big a track of public land as I can find..normally you're pretty much on your own without having to follow andy extra rules or please anybody but yourself. Not to mention if you do accidentally kill a really big one it's very hard for anyone to put it down in any way.

I hunt how I want, kill what I want, with what I want...long as it's legal and I'm in the mood. Just so happens these days that's with recurves and flintlocks I build to hunt with. If you could use a rifle in this state I'd probably hunt with a good lightweight.

One of the things I like about this country it's still kinda free and being able to get out in good old mother nature an kill what you eat is still one of the best things it's got going in my opinion.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hoyt said:


> I could care less what anybody uses, what they kill or how they do it, long as it's legal. One of the big reasons I hunt in as big a track of public land as I can find..normally you're pretty much on your own without having to follow andy extra rules or please anybody but yourself. Not to mention if you do accidentally kill a really big one it's very hard for anyone to put it down in any way.
> 
> I hunt how I want, kill what I want, with what I want...long as it's legal and I'm in the mood. Just so happens these days that's with recurves and flintlocks I build to hunt with. If you could use a rifle in this state I'd probably hunt with a good lightweight.
> 
> One of the things I like about this country it's still kinda free and being able to get out in good old mother nature an kill what you eat is still one of the best things it's got going in my opinion.


He's kinda right!


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> It is so easy....I don't even hunt really. I just walk around and shoot 26 times as they run away!!!! In 25 years of gun hunting I've shot 2 bucks with a gun. A 180 class and a 165 inch deer. I should be ashamed of the mounts cause I didn't use an old recurve and cedar arrows while riding a horse
> 
> Great buck by the way!
> 
> ...


Lmao too funny. I corrected my statement and like I said I have had this discussion with you before. I realize you do your part as a mature deer hunter. You pass on deer I would shoot. I respect that. 


hunt1up said:


> I love how my fellow bowhunters act like it's some elite club, full of all these ethical, ambitious, responsible hunters. What a crock. Pretty much everyone that I know that gun hunts has also started bowhunting, with the exception of a few. And I can assure you, the only thing that changed was the weapon. I know a guy that bought a bow and sighted it in the day before he was going for his first bow hunt. Can't hit the broadside of a barn. Another that but a marginal shot on a deer and then proceeded to sight is bow in, because it was off. Another guy that shot 8 does with a bow and no one else in his house eats venison. Hell, I question my abilities when I screw up (which I do), and I hunt more than anyone I know. So get off the high horse.
> 
> You choose to hold out for big deer, awesome. I prefer it that way too. But just because some guy doesn't spend their whole year in the woods like some of us doesn't make them wrong.
> 
> I agree that guys should be able to bowhunt during gun season.


Not much I can say to this. Other than I should of worded what I had to say better. I am a self taught Hunter I had twins boys at a very young age of 17. I'm 38 now. So to help with food costs I bought a cheep a bow and started Hunting no one else in my family hunted. Soon after I started Hunting with a bow it become a obession along with a way to help provide. And over the years I have watched the deer slowly become less & less last year was the first year any of my kids showed a interest in hunting and we saw 5 deer the whole year. Very frustrating to say the least but my son even though said at the end of last year he wasn't doing it any more called me in August and said he bought his bow tags and wanted to hunt.









I was so happy I couldn't wait for November but I also was so worried what if it's like last year? Thankfully my hard work and his work paid off for him. He still hasn't stopped talking about the deer he shot & of course ribbing the ol man how I came home empty handed once again. 

Anyway not sure where I was really going with all of that. Other then the fact I know bow & gun hunters do slob hunt and just kill to kill. I guess I just tend to notice more during gun season cause I'm not in the woods or just cause the people around me all gun hunt and that's it. I can't say for sure. I apologize for making the comment I made. have a good day

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

rfeather said:


> View attachment 3270234
> View attachment 3270250
> View attachment 3270266
> View attachment 3270282
> ...


Just plain WOW!! That's why we keep doing what we do..


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

UBet28...I respect that^..it can get frustrating putting in a ton of work and watching guys come out for 3 days and shoot things up..but I'd say there are alot of guys that bow hunt and gun hunt the same way just different weapon...


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I got this guy Friday morning. I would have loved to get him with my bow, but that doesn't take away from my excitement one bit. It has been a little frustrating the last couple of year hunting. This my first buck in two years and my first shotgun deer in 4. It's my biggest to boot. I scored him at 156 and he dressed at 210 lbs. Deer movement was actually really slow in my neck of the woods.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

MUDRUNNER said:


> I got this guy Friday morning. I would have loved to get him with my bow, but that doesn't take away from my excitement one bit. It has been a little frustrating the last couple of year hunting. This my first buck in two years and my first shotgun deer in 4. It's my biggest to boot. I scored him at 156 and he dressed at 210 lbs. Deer movement was actually really slow in my neck of the woods.



Nice deer MudRunner! It was really slow in our neck of the woods also. Slowest opening day I have ever seen in 36 years


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

Friday was awesome but Saturday and Sunday was SLOW...... congrats on the buck mudrunner

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

how soon until any of you gentlemen will hit the woods following the gun season?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

ill be out again this weekend. doesn't mess it up that much


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

mshred said:


> how soon until any of you gentlemen will hit the woods following the gun season?


I'm headed out now. Rut isn't over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Ubet28 said:


> Anyway not sure where I was really going with all of that. Other then the fact I know bow & gun hunters do slob hunt and just kill to kill. I guess I just tend to notice more during gun season cause I'm not in the woods or just cause the people around me all gun hunt and that's it. I can't say for sure. I apologize for making the comment I made. have a good day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


That's cool. Thanks for being open minded. It's easy to blame the gun seasons. There's more people and it get's more attention.

I personally blame the DNR. It's been their objective to reduce the deer population, at least around here. CWD being their main excuse, which I think is nonsense.

Years ago in our local counties, there were people that would apply for gun tags and not get them. One guy might successfully get a buck tag, another might only get second season, and yet another might only get an antlerless tag. Odds are you'd end up with a tag, but it was a real reality that you may not. Now there's 600 leftover buck and 600 leftover doe tags.


----------



## Widgeonus (Jul 14, 2006)

Figured I would come here to ask a question. Looking at coming up the week after Christmas. Land I'm hunting is in Pike and have established food plots. Waste of time or not???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Widgeonus said:


> Figured I would come here to ask a question. Looking at coming up the week after Christmas. Land I'm hunting is in Pike and have established food plots. Waste of time or not???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


deer will be on feeding patterns by then (not being driven by rut activity at all) and depending on the weather they might be bunched up quite a bit on preferred food sources. if the deer decide they like the food plots you are hunting, you could see tons of deer. if they happen to be eating elsewhere, you might not see one.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

mshred said:


> how soon until any of you gentlemen will hit the woods following the gun season?


I have to work for a couple days but will be out with my son all weekend. Rut isn't over and the Temps are supposed to plummet again, hopefully that leads to and exciting weekend! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mathewsrzn1992 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is the buck I killed on Friday. I'm Maxemus' Neighbor. Rough scored him at 167. Been bowhunting every day since October 24th, passed up many 3.5 year olds looking to kill this legend. Unfortunately couldn't get it done with the bow, but I am excited beyond belief to have put this beast down.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

mshred said:


> how soon until any of you gentlemen will hit the woods following the gun season?


Returning after Thanksgiving dinner for 6 days.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Widgeonus said:


> Figured I would come here to ask a question. Looking at coming up the week after Christmas. Land I'm hunting is in Pike and have established food plots. Waste of time or not???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Depends on what's planted in those foodplots. If you have a good food source in late December or January you will probably see a ton of deer. Corn and bean fields that didn't get fall tillage are often deer magnets as well, but if the foodplots are something like clover or oats that have already died off or brassicas that have already been demolished then the plots won't help you much that time of year. 

I wouldn't say it's a waste of time though if it's a good property. But I would definitely ask some questions about what's in the plots and how big they are, as well as the regular ag fields on that property and the surrounding properties. That time of year, if you see one deer you might end up seeing 20 herded up together.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep. Because of the early harvest and warm dry weather, all the fields in my area are turned under. It suucks. 
Hopefully nect year ill have a lte season plot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Hunted Shawnee this afternoon...two small bucks came across the ridge about 60yds up from me. Looked like this yr's spikes or 4pts.


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

They planted winter wheat in one of the fields I hunt, what is everyone's thoughts on hunting it late season?


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Mudrunner you shot a granddaddy! Love the mass


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw a little 4" or so bladed spike chasing a doe at 1:30pm and jumped a good size buck at 2:15pm about 10' from the tree I was going to climb and did climb. Couldn't see him too good, don't think he had much of a rack..good mass on right side was all I could see. I think he's a big 4pt or so..got pics of him. All kinds of fresh rubs and scrapes around where I jumped him. I was soaked with sweat and tired or would have gone on somewhere else..good trails in there and thought maybe another one would come through.

That's where the spike and hot doe came from and figured another buck would pick up the trail..don't understand the bigger buck I jumped not trailing the doe.

Pulled card where I was yesterday and had a pic of big size 4pt. at 4:00pm crossing where I hunted yesterday.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Saw a nice 8 chasing a doe last light tonight. Had a lot of deer come in at dark


----------



## vectrixxl (Feb 28, 2007)

shot this guy on sunday. had him at 15 yds. 2 weeks ago while bowhunting but would not stop. been after him for 3 years. I will probably never shoot a deer as unique as he is again. 6 point(always has been),20 3/4 inside spread,216.4 lbs field dressed, and rough score of 131 6/8. for sure 6 maybe 7 years old. he was definatly the boss of the farm i hunt for the past 2 years.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats awesome! Looks like a muley! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

vectrixxl said:


> shot this guy on sunday. had him at 15 yds. 2 weeks ago while bowhunting but would not stop. been after him for 3 years. I will probably never shoot a deer as unique as he is again. 6 point(always has been),20 3/4 inside spread,216.4 lbs field dressed, and rough score of 131 6/8. for sure 6 maybe 7 years old. he was definatly the boss of the farm i hunt for the past 2 years.


That's a great deer ! Way to go !


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Great buck! Congrats!


vectrixxl said:


> shot this guy on sunday. had him at 15 yds. 2 weeks ago while bowhunting but would not stop. been after him for 3 years. I will probably never shoot a deer as unique as he is again. 6 point(always has been),20 3/4 inside spread,216.4 lbs field dressed, and rough score of 131 6/8. for sure 6 maybe 7 years old. he was definatly the boss of the farm i hunt for the past 2 years.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck to everyone thats going out this weekend. At least we have northerly winds Friday to Sunday. Love to score a thanksgiving buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

vectrixxl said:


> shot this guy on sunday. had him at 15 yds. 2 weeks ago while bowhunting but would not stop. been after him for 3 years. I will probably never shoot a deer as unique as he is again. 6 point(always has been),20 3/4 inside spread,216.4 lbs field dressed, and rough score of 131 6/8. for sure 6 maybe 7 years old. he was definatly the boss of the farm i hunt for the past 2 years.


I love big 6's, and that's a beast!!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckm1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Went this morning, once again nothing. last five times to this stand seen nothing


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

64 degrees in Central Illinois is not conducive for hunting. I am going to enjoy the turkey and watch some football.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Fulldraw_76 said:


> 64 degrees in Central Illinois is not conducive for hunting. I am going to enjoy the turkey and watch some football.


Ya I put off my return to JEPC to stay here for Black Friday new cell phone purchase at Verizon. Should be done and on my way by 10 to arrive at 2 for evening hunt in cooler temps.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Dextee said:


> Good luck to everyone thats going out this weekend. At least we have northerly winds Friday to Sunday. Love to score a thanksgiving buck!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm heading out Saturday. Hoping to catch a buck on the move in the cool temps between rain showers.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Who's with me! Wish we had days like this mid November!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Seen the 3.5yo 130s pushing a doe afound. 8 does heading to beens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Dextee - was it raining all day where you are? Were those deer moving in the rain, or between showers?


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Seen the 3.5yo 130s pushing a doe afound. 8 does heading to beens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


standing beans or cut?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Misting all day here in central fulton co. They were were on the green for over an hour. Came out at 4pm. No corn. No beans. At dark the the 8 does started heading to cut bean field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

sat in the rain until 930am this morning in Marion county. Saw 12 deer - 3 bucks (two dinks and one 3.5 year old that i was happy to see made it through the first gun season). the dinks were sparring a good bit. the bigger buck had his nose to the ground but wasn't really bumping the does too much. saw the first deer right at first light and the last one at 830am. 

still debating whether or not to go out this afternoon...


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Had another 3.5. 8pt this time. Came in at 330. Bedded down at 20yards facing me and stayed there until dark. Brutal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Had another 3.5. 8pt this time. Came in at 330. Bedded down at 20yards facing me and stayed there until dark. Brutal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate when they do that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Dextee said:


> Had another 3.5. 8pt this time. Came in at 330. Bedded down at 20yards facing me and stayed there until dark. Brutal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Hate that.

How tempted were you to just shoot him?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Haha not very. He looked like he had been through hell. He only had 1 good eye also. He'll be easy to pick out next year and should be a shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone out this morning? Going tonight. Taking my son to the buddy stand just for fun of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckm1 (Nov 5, 2012)

It is slow round here really dissappointing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

It was last night as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Last night wasn't bad here. My son and I saw 2 different 3.5's from our stands. I got 2 minutes of video of the one by me, inside of 10 yds. Hoping he makes it through next weekend.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice KC. Good luck tonight. I wish we needed doe for the freezer but we dont so i could shoot one with my son tonight but there's always next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KC-IL (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks. Here's the one I had by me yesterday. Only seen 2 deer over 3.5 this year. One went down first firearm season, and the other one is sporting half a rack. Hope that buys him another year.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ha I think we seen the same deer! He'll be nice next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hunted Friday night in the rain saw 7 does and 2 3 yr olds. All the deer were on standing beans.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

16 does and fawns and the same 3.5 8 from last night. All feeding on green cow pasture then to cut corn. 
We saw 3 up close. Son was excited. It was a good hunt at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

3 bucks following a doe Saturday morning. One was a 9pt. that was atleast 3.5 and a minimum of 130. One doe last night, nothing this morning and a doe and a spike this evening. Other than Saturday morning after the big rain it has been slow.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Seeing a few deer, killed a doe the other day from the ground with no blind, great hunt...next night same place had a 130-140 buck hanging with 2 mature does and there fawns, lead doe ddi not care for my decoy and took the buck with her...the buck was juts feeding in behind the does but his tarsals were jet black and when the doe trotted away from the decoy he chased after her.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

been sick the past week. haven't been out. going to give it a try in the morning.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Seen two nines and a fork following a doe Saturday morning. One of the nines was probably a minimum of 130 but only came within 100 yards and was underneath one of my other stands that I didn't hunt due to wind direction. Seen a few other does but movement has been fairly slow.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Saturday morning was my only chance to get out. I didn't see anything from the stand, but jumped a few does and a dink bedded down on the way back to the truck. Talk about a nasty day....the wind was cutting right through me.I checked my camera, and probably 70% of my pictures from the last two weeks were at night. I did have two nice three year olds on it, so that's encouraging.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

A buck bumping a doe at first light again on my bean patch. Looks like a 3.5 year old. Probably not a shooter yet again.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

9 does and a spike grunting at them this evening. 8 in my bow range. But I did get a lot of productive scouting done got next year. Tomorrow is my last day for this season.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

2.5 year old 8 pt. following what appeared to be a doe fawn. I am seeing bucks almost every morning.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Check out this awesome ground blind I found on the private land border while scouting yesterday.









The owner even took the time to buy a green color lawn chair to blend in with the grass.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Buddy rattled in a 140s 9 pt yesterday eve. He took 3 pix of him with his phone and sent to me. I wouldn't have passed him...

He left and walked out to a few does feeding in a bean field, nudged all of them, chased one for about a minute and then bred her.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Heard 2 shots this AM.

1 guy saw 4 fawns... 2 guys saw zero.

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## justinl8688 (Sep 26, 2010)

I will be in Missouri Nov 5th-7th next fall (2016) and wanted to plan an archery hunt while there. Can anyone recommend an outfitter that might be open to a short 3 day hunt?

Thanks!


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

went out with the old slug gun this morning (gasp!). only heard 3 shots all morning. one of them was mine. i've only had 2 deer in bow range all season and that was October 1st, and this morning i shot one with a gun...at 20 yards. 

total i saw 7 deer - a buck and a doe at first light, 3 does about 830am and then a doe and a fawn at 10am. my dad saw 3 does this evening. 

hunted in Jefferson County today.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

justinl8688 said:


> I will be in Missouri Nov 5th-7th next fall (2016) and wanted to plan an archery hunt while there. Can anyone recommend an outfitter that might be open to a short 3 day hunt?
> 
> Thanks!


you'll have much more luck getting helpful responses if you start a new thread for this question than you will here in the Illinois thread.  good luck finding a good outfitter!


----------



## justinl8688 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks mshred. Will do


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

0 deer this morning and evening. All night pics on my fooplots.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Day time movement has come to a screeching stop about like this thread!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Well my target buck finally showed back up on camera Wednesday night after a 2 month absence! I was happy, He did survive yesterday also, as he came through again last night. Hopefully he can make it through today, then the weekend. All the pictures of him are after dark. So hoping he stays nocturnal until I can hunt him!!


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Have a gun tag but not hunting this weekend. Took a doe for meat first season and don't really have any hope of seeing a shooter buck.
Will be working on my goose pit and hopefully getting in a hunt or two this weeked. Good luck to everyone out there and be safe.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

My brother and I are heading out tomorrow morning to sit in a ground blind over some cut corn. He hasn't shot a deer in years so hoping for some action.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well it looks like I'll be joining in starting tomorrow night after all. Was suppose to go out of town to get away with the wife but one of our dogs is sick and making a mess of things at home and we can't leave him. Maybe it'll all work out.


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

sounds like someone was giving the dog some extra treats. Dog sick get to hunt.. Here buddy want a Scooby-Doo snack

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ha yep - He did get more table scraps from thanksgiving than I'm sure I was aware of. Poor guy!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

zero deer sightings again this morning has me convinced they are all nocturnal and hiding from us.

That fact was confirmed when we walked thru 2 sets of hills around our pond - old coal strip mine hills that are very very difficult to hunt so we basically leave them as sanctuary.

Ran 13 deer outta the 1 side...

Ran 14 deer outta the other side.

My uncle got a nice 3.5yr old 11-pt.

Nice buck! Great day!

But had to force him to come out... 

I burned so many dang calories walking I could use a few Scooby snacks!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome! See pics? Don't think I'll be setting out the mornings for sure. Hopefully we get a cold snap for next weekend ML. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Doubt if I ever lay eyes on him. The only daylight pic I have of him was from last year.









I'm guessing he is 5.5


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Great brow tines!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

good looking deer rfeather. hopefully he makes a mistake and shows up during daylight when you happen to be sitting in a nearby tree.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Just returned from a 6 day public land hunt between the gun seasons. No deer seen until 10 does Tuesday evening in great weather. Still a very productive trip as I scouted every day since I was the only hunter there. Wednesday evening took stand for last hunt of the season. Last minute of the last hour of my last day.............and the giant showed up. 170"+ just walks right up to me, stopped him broadside at 18 yards. Great buck! I could see him clearly and my sights clearly but when I put the two together, I just could not make out both through the peepsight. Ended up trying to line up three times but ended up moving bow to right and releasing where it appeared the pin was on his shoulder. Clean miss high. Still sick about it. To throw salt on the wound I tripped over wire fences in the dark 3 times, during which time my GPS fell out of my coveralls pocket. Ended up searching for 3 hour but found it. Oh well at least it wasn't boring! Just needed him to show up a minute or two earlier.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn zim. Crazy how hunts can take hard left turns out of know where. Got your exercise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Dextee said:


> Damn zim. Crazy how hunts can take hard left turns out of know where. Got your exercise!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That buck was a sight to behold after 6 days of zero buck sightings. BTW, He was obviously cruising for does.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Zim said:


> That buck was a sight to behold after 6 days of zero buck sightings. BTW, He was obviously cruising for does.


I heard you had a a good one in front of you.....
Go get him and have Don drag him out for you


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Zim said:


> Just returned from a 6 day public land hunt between the gun seasons. No deer seen until 10 does Tuesday evening in great weather. Still a very productive trip as I scouted every day since I was the only hunter there. Wednesday evening took stand for last hunt of the season. Last minute of the last hour of my last day.............and the giant showed up. 170"+ just walks right up to me, stopped him broadside at 18 yards. Great buck! I could see him clearly and my sights clearly but when I put the two together, I just could not make out both through the peepsight. Ended up trying to line up three times but ended up moving bow to right and releasing where it appeared the pin was on his shoulder. Clean miss high. Still sick about it. To throw salt on the wound I tripped over wire fences in the dark 3 times, during which time my GPS fell out of my coveralls pocket. Ended up searching for 3 hour but found it. Oh well at least it wasn't boring! Just needed him to show up a minute or two earlier.


Several years ago on the last day of the season I had something similar happen. I'd had a crappy season and had been passing smaller bucks all year and never even saw a buck I wanted to shoot. It was mid-January and I was pretty burned out on hunting so I don't really know why I even went out for that last afternoon. 

About 30 minutes before the end of shooting light I had 3 bucks show up about 100 yards away and were slowly making their way towards me, stopping to browse and even sparred with each other a couple of times. The two year old
8 got to me in time, the three year old 10 got to me in time, but by time the monster 10 got to me it was too dark to shoot. I had him broadside at 30 yards feeding under a red oak tree and I still had ten minutes of legal shooting light. But it was a cloudy day and at 30 yards I just couldn't see my pins or the target well enough to take the shot.

So I sat there and watched them leave, and just figured that was a fitting way to end a bad season.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

As he walked up to me I knew it would be close, but really thought Id be able to see well enough. It was so frustrating to put the pins up over and over. The killer was peeking thought the 1/4" peep which really limits the light that is left.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn Zim, you been kicking butt on public land last couple years. I was waiting to see anotherbig boy hit the ground. At least you know where he's at maybe you get another chance to hunt spot. 

It would we Ironic to lose gps and not be able to find it without a gps tracker on it!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

2 does and forky. Ohh yaaaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I went out this afternoon for a couple of hours, first time I've been in a treestand in a month. I didn't see a single deer but man oh man did I hear a lot of shooting around me. It's the most shooting I've ever heard out there and this is my 7th year shotgun hunting the property. I was surprised and a little disappointed to hear that much shooting since the deer density out there is pretty low. 

I was just hoping to shoot a coyote today, but didn't even see one of those until I got home and looked at the trailcam pics, then I saw several of them.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

C Svach said:


> Damn Zim, you been kicking butt on public land last couple years. I was waiting to see anotherbig boy hit the ground. At least you know where he's at maybe you get another chance to hunt spot.
> 
> It would we Ironic to lose gps and not be able to find it without a gps tracker on it!!!


Things improved a lot for me when I quit hunting a public parcel I fell in love with for way too long. I got myself out there and scouted much thicker, nastier stuff, difficult to get too. Ripped up a lot of my clothes in the thickets too but nothing some iron-on patches from JoAnn Fabrics and a $3.99 travel size iron from Goodwill couldn't fix. Haha

I just swapped cell provider from AT&T to Verizon and took some precautions. I bought a $40 keychain that can call my cell phone to ring if I drop that. GPS trackers for next year to fish for the thief that stole two of my trail cams this year. But I think my Garmin GPS is too compact to fit a chip in there.

Still having nightmares of that booner approaching my stand.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Completely skunked tonight. Ridiculous. My season is just anout over. Time to start tearing down the Harley for some paint & powder coating for spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillboy1964 (Apr 17, 2014)

the game wardens are thick in harden and pope county writing tickets for hunting over bait. I heard several wardens were called in to help with this


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

hillboy1964 said:


> the game wardens are thick in harden and pope county writing tickets for hunting over bait. I heard several wardens were called in to help with this


It's sad how many people there are who won't play by the rules.


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Hunted Thurs through Saturday evening.saw a lot of deer.passed a busted up 8pt Saturday evening.guessing he was 3.5.It was the first year hunting my own land.Decided give all does a pass this year.The area was hit by ehd and just trying to help the herd recover.Seems like yesterday I "shot a doe so the herd don't grow".you guys remember that??


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

rocklab said:


> Hunted Thurs through Saturday evening.saw a lot of deer.passed a busted up 8pt Saturday evening.guessing he was 3.5.It was the first year hunting my own land.Decided give all does a pass this year.The area was hit by ehd and just trying to help the herd recover.Seems like yesterday I "shot a doe so the herd don't grow".you guys remember that??


sounds like a good approach, rocklab. i decided the same thing on a piece of land i got permission to hunt in central IL this year. just doesnt have the number of deer it should given the property characteristics and location. so...i'm passing anything but a mature buck and i'm not sure there are any in the area.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

We're not completely done hunting on our farm... but for the most part we are.

We too tried to resist shooting does for the most part this year - and will hope that helps numbers going forward.

So we allowed shooting of small (1.5 or 2.5yr old) bucks this year - which is typically taboo... but hasn't been last few years due to EHD.

Final tally - post gun season(s).

8 hunters
1 doe taken
3 1.5yr old bucks
1 3.5yr old buck
1 5.5yr+ old buck

6 deer total - but only 1 doe taken.

Again this year... I've only seen a few mature does all season - and none in about a month.

But I think they've moved mainly nocturnal - due to hunting pressure and/or they're still hiding from the bucks - or a combination of both.

I will look forward to getting down again late season - if only to see what the herd looks like once they've herded up and lost some of their nocturnal tendencies.

Good luck to everyone the rest of the way.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Our best from this year


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

I hunted all day Friday and Saturday morning. I only had a doe tag, but wasn't to keen on filling it. I mostly just sat to see what I could see. I had a little forky dogging a young doe hard on Friday morning. He was thrashing around and grunting up a storm. Had 5 does come in behind me Friday afternoon. We had thick freezing fog Saturday morning, which was pretty wild. I didn't hunt Sunday. 6 guys in our group hunting this weekend and nobody drew blood. The guys that hunted Thursday said they heard a fair amount of shooting, but it was fairly quite the rest of the weekend.


----------



## ShoOtingStiCk (Aug 21, 2008)

*Nov 2015 public land bow kill*

On a great 2 week hunt I was lucky to harvest this buck with a bow. Illinois has always been very good to us and we enjoy hunting there every year.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Haha well I'm not alone. It's difficult pill to swallow when you've waited an entire season. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Gonna be out this Friday through Sunday. I wonder which pair of shorts I will wear since it's gonna be almost 70


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

ShoOtingStiCk said:


> On a great 2 week hunt I was lucky to harvest this buck with a bow. Illinois has always been very good to us and we enjoy hunting there every year.


Congrats! Nice public land buck


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Great hunt this morning! Public land. Had a few does walk under me and was about to call it a morning. See a basket 8 pop out at the clearing edge. Then I spot a very heavy antlered deer squared off in the nearby brush. They were both hounding the same young doe. Watched for about 15 minutes as they both chased her around. Had several clear shots at the young buck but the big boy never have me a clear look. Definitely some secondary rut going on. I will be out again tomorrow morning for sure. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally got my son in-law talked in to putting up his trail cameras. He put them out the Saturday after Thanksgiving. He told me that he put one on a scrape. I told him not to get too excited, the rut was winding down and the scrapes would probably go dormant. I also said, you might get a little flurry at the scrape if a young doe came in to heat. Guess I don't know much!! Here is what he sent me, NOW he is finally excited about getting to the woods!


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Am I wrong in thinking that this deer is a 3.5 year old? Straight back, no belly sag, and not a huge front end.


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

I think the second pic may be the angle.The first pic he looks bigger in the front.With the rut just about over he's probably lost a lot of body weight and mass.I think he's older than 3.5.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

rfeather said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that this deer is a 3.5 year old? Straight back, no belly sag, and not a huge front end.


great looking buck! i'd guess at least 4.5 year old. just a guess though.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

rfeather said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that this deer is a 3.5 year old? Straight back, no belly sag, and not a huge front end.



He’s 4.5 or older, I would say older. Not sure why the belly and topline are always the focus points, those things don’t really change until a deer really gets some age on him.


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

Anybody gonna hunt hard with a muzz this weekend regardless of the temps?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I see 4.5 chiseled front chessed n slopped back. Id shoot em regardless though lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

I am. The only gun season that I actually like. Old school percussion style with open sites.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Buck pictured is 4.5 or more for sure. Problem is it's nighttime pic. Many times the big boys are back to largely nocturnal movement so he may not even be seen during daylight again this season. If you've got a good food source might get him coming to it during last hour of light in the evening.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

5 does seen so far and a fawn killer down. Slow, but beautiful morning. Hunting in a long sleeve T in Northern Illinois. Foggy and crisp. Just need big boy to show! 5 yds with my custom muzzleloader did a number on it!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Plan on heading out tonight. Last time out I had a spike fallowing a doe and a d6 dozer come in on me... No shots on the deer.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Fixed this guy up with the TC Friday morning.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

bowhunter1661 said:


> 5 does seen so far and a fawn killer down. Slow, but beautiful morning. Hunting in a long sleeve T in Northern Illinois. Foggy and crisp. Just need big boy to show! 5 yds with my custom muzzleloader did a number on it!
> View attachment 3392466


Exit hole!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Debating on going to galena tomorrow. I'm watching weather pretty closely right now A lil rain is fine but if it's gonna storm there no point of 2.5 drive each way for a day hunt.


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Gonna give it one last shot for 2015 w/ the cold temps coming in.

Probably won't get a chance to make it to the farm again until JAN again.

Good luck to anyone going out.

Bundle up.

Really? This weekend is the ONLY days of DEC w/ basically normal temps???? Sheesh.

Mild winter for the deerses so far...


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep same here. Giving Saturday morning and evening a shot and that's it for me unless a body still needs a deer for the freezer. I might help him out on 1. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocklab (May 13, 2007)

Waiting for a good cold snap to get back out.I have a couple food plots of turnips and also a couple areas of standing beans and corn.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Buddy has been seeing some good ones in SIL the last few days. I'll be in a tree this evening.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I am thinking tonight might be good with the low temp moving in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

wacker stacker said:


> I am thinking tonight might be good with the low temp moving in.


It was. Saw 17 does and this buck. Love late season!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Way to go Robin!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice! Apparently it was good for someone all I saw was 2 dinks and something run through at about 80 yards right at dark.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Pulled card last night. 2 mature 4.5- 5.5 bucks at 130am showed up and were sparing on camera. Then at 9am yesterday one of them was cruising by with a 2.5. Hunting tonight and in the morning for what it's worth.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

The weather looks pretty good for tomorrow. I'll be in the tree for an afternoon hunt with my 9 year old boy. I guess muzz season was a bust for the guys hunting the farm that i hunt. It sounds like some guys are still seeing some good bucks.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Saw a 2.5 8 pt grazing hayfield by himself this morning at sunup in galena. Nothing else moving my cameras are nearly blank last 2 weeks just some does and a spike and in middle of night. Big guys are gone in the wind. Not feeling so positive today and it's a perfect day. Hope evening sit is better. Good luck!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

At lunch just now, 2 different fields had deer feedin em them. One had a 2.5 in the winter wheat.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Muzzleloader numbers are in:



> Muzzleloader hunters shot 2,375 deer in Illinois during their season, Dec. 11-13.
> 
> Hunters took 2,375 deer, compared to 3,444 in 2014. Harvest sex ratios were 52% female to 48% male (1,239 female:1,136 male).


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Wind was "suppose" to stay out of the NW today but is now WSW. errg. What a year. what year. Not 1 time have my plans turned out this year. I curse you El Nino!!!!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Nothing moving tonight a few turkeys and 2 coyotes that followed them. Thought it would be perfect sitting between a cut corn field and a hay field with cold front moving in and some light snow dusting. Nada damn deer to be seen!!!
Starting to regret passing all the does and baskets early season. Need some meat for freezer. Next deer in range probably getting processed. Need to get rid of a couple scrub bucks anyway forks and 6s are on the the diner menu now.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

8 does and basket rack came out at 4. Good hunt just no big 8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

I've been hunting this one all season. Unfortunately I've only seen him once besides on camera and he was ab out 100 yards away walking along a ridge.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sat on my turnip food plot last night. Had 38 deer in it, several rally nice bucks I've never seen before, hoping to get one and call it a great season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sat for about 2 hours tonight and didn't see anything other than turkeys, none close enough to tag. Running out of days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Pulled trail cam cards on private ground and not getting many pics at all. And the ones I do have are at night. 
Hunted public land in moultrie county this evening and didn't see anything


----------



## Drop Tine 10 (Sep 25, 2011)

What is your GPS location?


Dens228 said:


> View attachment 3430249
> 
> 
> I've been hunting this one all season. Unfortunately I've only seen him once besides on camera and he was ab out 100 yards away walking along a ridge.


----------



## markk (Jan 7, 2012)

I am off work for the long Christmas holiday weekend, I am going to give it another go... headed out to JD county (nw) mild weather in extended forecast....Maybe a nice big buck for Christmas !!!!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Had a shooter and about 8 other deer on my beans right in front of my stand fairly early Friday evening. ......so I hunt there Saturday evening and see nothing...


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Wacker so did I. Thursday and Friday evening were really good according to my camers. Im done. Good luck the rest of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a family of does (17) come within 15 yards of me squirrel hunting yesterday. Always makes me want to deer hunt again, but my freezer is full.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

Drop Tine 10 said:


> What is your GPS location?


Haha!


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Man, the weather was prime Saturday. I had to get out for an evening hunt. I brought my 9 year old boy with me for the first sit in a tree stand. We seen a little fork horn and two does. All of them busted him moving around and fidgeting when they got to about 40 yards. If I'm going to take him next year I think I need to put up a blind lol.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Going to hit it hard this weekend. Man am I hoping to put one one the ground. I have not seen one mature buck from the stand all year. Nor anyone else that has hunted the farm. I have 3 pics of a decent deer, given the chance he is going to take a dirt nap. I'll be out the rest of the season just hoping and praying something happens.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

hope he shows!


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It was. Saw 17 does and this buck. Love late season!


Congrats Robin going off your posts from this year id say you had a year to remember! Was this buck with a doe or more in food mode?


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

bowhunter1661 said:


> View attachment 3449394
> hope he shows!


If you killed that bull in your avatar this year i dont feel sorry for you haha!!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Bh1661, What states you elk hunted in? I've taken four big bulls over the years but failed to draw any tags the last three. Last one was in New Mexico 2011. I'm missing the bugle.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

That bull came from NM 2014. Bought a landowner tag from a buddy and hunted a 70,000 acre private ranch. The King ranch in north east NM. He's a beaut! Very thankful to have harvested him, still eating elk meat lol.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice. I got my last one not far from there north central. Six mile backpack into the Pecos wilderness. I love it there but NR public tags are no longer easy to draw like when I started in 1996.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Got him up in the high country as you can see. 10,500' elevation. Got a local with a horse to pack him out.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Vey nice! I shot mine about 100 yds from a road lol. Backed the truck up and dragged him in. Took away from the experience a little cause I didn't get to pack it out, but my legs and back were thankful!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I love hiking way back in as long as my back holds out. Nobody there. Dead quiet except for bugles. IMO the most scenic place I've ever hunted. Well, outside of hunting for my wife at the outlet mall.  That's pretty scenic too!


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice thirds. Those are tough to find.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Actually she's not my wife yet but will be in 5 more weeks. Getting excited about it. She will keep her condo in China and stay there Sept-Dec so Ill get a free hall pass during hunting seasons!


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

Zim ur a lucky guy! My gal gives me somewhat of a free pass for the most part...

But not a friggin I'm in China for 4 months free pass?!?!?!?

SHEESH!

Very good planning on your part.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This south wind really pizzes me off


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

There was a lot of south and east winds this year 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

mb41 said:


> Zim ur a lucky guy! My gal gives me somewhat of a free pass for the most part...
> 
> But not a friggin I'm in China for 4 months free pass?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Hehehe! When she first proposed this arrangement I was not excited about it. I really enjoy her company. But after thinking about it I warmed up to the idea quite nicely. My job allows me to travel and hunt A LOT, and it would be a problem if she was home alone all that time. I also love visiting China and I'm sure I'll find two weeks during her 3 month stays where I can join her there. Will probably depend on what hunting tags I draw each year.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Zim, nobody likes s bragger!!!!!
Lol


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

C Svach said:


> Zim, nobody likes s bragger!!!!!
> Lol


Hehe sorry I can't help it I'm really excited ! ️


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

Zim said:


> Hehe sorry I can't help it I'm really excited ! ️


I just noticed you're in St Charles. My dad just moved from there to Florida two weeks ago.
I'm in Roselle. The epicenter of bowhunting action!


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just got to my stand a few minutes ago. Jumped two deer right near the stand. Praying they didn't domino the rest of the herd into the timber.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Dens228 said:


> I just noticed you're in St Charles. My dad just moved from there to Florida two weeks ago.
> I'm in Roselle. The epicenter of bowhunting action!


Haha I lived in Roselle a couple years 2006 & 2007 when I took my job which was in Bloomingdale. Just moved our offices to Carol Stream. Yes from one big buck Mecca to the next! .

My fiancée and I visit the Orlando area every year because her best friend lives near there and my sister retired at The Villages.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

I've been in this house since 1991! I actually do see deer around my neighborhood fairly often. My wife and I watched a fox walk down the street about two hours ago.
But my hunting spot is about 74 miles away. Northern Illinois bowhunting can be an expensive hobby. LOL


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Dens228 said:


> I've been in this house since 1991! I actually do see deer around my neighborhood fairly often. My wife and I watched a fox walk down the street about two hours ago.
> But my hunting spot is about 74 miles away. Northern Illinois bowhunting can be an expensive hobby. LOL


I'm lucky I travel statewide and Wisconsin also. So I schedule all the work in hunting season down near Cass County to get most my travel paid for. I scouted tons of public and as a result figured out to eliminate the northern 2/3rds of Illinois come rut. Too much pressure.

I used to hunt these local spots like Midewin, Des Plaines, JTA, etc. But don't waste my time there any more.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well I'm typically a mature deer harvester, but I had the itchy finger and this little doe gave me a perfect shot. With the way this season has been going I'm just thankful to have delicious tender hormone free meat on the table! Was hunting alone so I carried her out over my shoulder lol.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

bowhunter1661 said:


> Well I'm typically a mature deer harvester, but I had the itchy finger and this little doe gave me a perfect shot. With the way this season has been going I'm just thankful to have delicious tender hormone free meat on the table! Was hunting alone so I carried her out over my shoulder lol.
> View attachment 3457625


Nothing wrong with that! well done.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

I lucked into a farm lease about 10-12 years ago. Small parcel of woods but does the trick for me.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Going to hunt the lease in SW IL this afternoon with my oldest boy. Nothing like spending Christmas afternoon with the boy doing what we truly love.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome! Good luck illbucknut!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothing this morning......thought maybe all the flooding would concentrate them on high ground. I am sure it did but they sure weren't concentrated around my stand.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would need a boat to get to my stands these days.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Browning_270 said:


> Congrats Robin going off your posts from this year id say you had a year to remember! Was this buck with a doe or more in food mode?


Thanks! Yes, def a season to remember. Saw a LOT of big deer but it took 3 months to loose an arrow at one hunting a ton in two states. Pretty sure we heard this buck chasing does in the woods right before following 9 or 10 does into a small secluded cut bean field. Once in the field, he was all about eating for the couple minutes he was there before I shot him.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Dens228 said:


> I would need a boat to get to my stands these days.


Or my game cams


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Despite only having a few little cold spells, my beans were 90 % wiped out. At first I thought that might not be good for the cold front moving in this week but it seems the last 10% is probably miles an miles south now down the river. Good think I still have some standing corn


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've still got standing corn and my blind was still up as of yesterday... Not looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Holy crap d! Might have better luck with ducks out of that blind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is the road to get to my number one spot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh jeez that's a problem. It's sleeting and freezing creating an icy mess in Chicago suburbs today. I'm heading back down for one last try this weekend 5 days hunt west central Public land.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

Well, it should freeze up nice so that I can at least get out in a couple of days. This has been the absolute worst weather.
My best stand is probably within the creek now but it should be iced over.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I hope the highways will be clean of ice Thursday for my drive down.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

View attachment 3474713

View attachment 3474721

And my bean patch


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

They should be. I'm heading straight west Thursday morning.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

West winds and cold temps are here and I will be in the tree Thursday through Sunday in the evenings and maybe a few mornings if I am not calling coyotes. Foodplots look salvageable.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya looking forward to a few more days of hunting with temps and west winds. Thought i was done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of night pics. No shooters. Doe and 2 fawns just before 4 yesterday evening.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm going to make the muddy trek to pull my cameras tomorrow before the hunt. Wish I could make it out tonight but dang work is in my way.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

We actually have a work day scheduled for the farm for Saturday. I guess we have a few trees down that need cleaned up and make sure the flooding didn't hurt anything. I'm sure my food plot is toast. I'll pull my camera and maybe get to hunt again next weekend.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Headed to our farm here in a minute to scout for this weekend. Fresh snow on the ground. They should be moving.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw 4 on the edge of the standing corn last night right at dark on my way out.
I'm wondering if morning hunting would do more harm than good right now considering I am looking for a 140 plus.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Very disappointed, scouted last night. Saw 6 on our side of the timber. Drove to the other side where no one hunts, I swear there must have been over 40 deer in this one untilled field. It was incredible, most deer I have ever seen in one spot. Too bad they are a half mile from my side. All the fields on our farm are tilled, not good for this time of year...


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

That tends to be my belief.

I think on our property - by now after all the hunting - no chance of seeing a 140+ in the AM still out and about feeding.

I think the only chance is catching him early on his feet feeding.

JMHO

I think AM hunts - especially now w/ the ground wet/frozen/crunchy - simply notify the deer that we're back again doing what we do.


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Is it a gun season again


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Brownie2 said:


> Is it a gun season again


Yes, 12/31-1/3:


----------



## Brownie2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Boo


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Fulton should be closed. Hell all of them should be closed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I took my savage 220 out this morning and did a slow stalk through one of my spots. It's very conducive for spot and stalk hunting due to the layout. Since I'm in a CWD county I can hunt bucks with a gun. The property is roughly 3/4 of a mile long and I encountered one single deer, a basket 1.5 year old 8 pointer. I was able to get within 80 yards of him and could have easily shot him. Other than that, the tracks in the snow were slim to none. This property isn't great late season and it proved it once again. It's about time to call it a year. I'm not going to be be shooting any does and the odds of me seeing mature bucks on my properties are not good.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

No hunting for me this weekend.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm doing evening hunts this three day weekend. Started by seeing four does today in bow range 15 yards. Not bad for public.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

I made it out to my local public land last night and was completely skunked from the stand. I got back to the jeep and had a group of does and a small 6 point feeding 30 yards behind it. Lots of fresh tracks in the "brown snow".

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Coyote ran 3 slick heads past at about 70 yards. After they were gone I turned around and there was a doe and a fawn on my beanless bean patch. I think I snuck out without being seen. Try it again tomorrow evening and maybe try the coyotes in the morning. If I would have had the TC the coyote may have bit the dirt.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm looking for a place to lease around Hardin jerseyville or Alton What's the best way to find something to lease?


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Hidden By Design said:


> I'm looking for a place to lease around Hardin jerseyville or Alton What's the best way to find something to lease?



You and me both. 

in for answers


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

I saw 17 one day and 12 the next hunting squirrels if I know what tract of public land you are hunting. Good luck.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Spent the 30th and 31st sitting the evening on a honey hole food plot, good amount of sign in the snow on plot but only a few visitors in the 2 sits, 2 fawns 1st night, big doe and button buck, 6 point and a nice 2 yr old ten, all in range but man it would have been tough to shoot one had I chose too, they were on pins and needles and it was really still!

Think I am just getting a few straglers, most are headed to grain which I have none on my lease! Didnt even know it was cwd season till I got up there, had to borrow some orange!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Hidden By Design said:


> I'm looking for a place to lease around Hardin jerseyville or Alton What's the best way to find something to lease?


Did you try BaseCamp Leasing.com?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Zim said:


> Did you try BaseCamp Leasing.com?


Just looked one lease in brown county is all it shows. Have you used this before? Is it legit?


----------



## Jimbo44 (Nov 29, 2012)

Great looking buck.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

Well, driving to my spot yesterday morning had to slam on the brakes and swerve to miss an 8 point that just stepped into the road about 2 miles from the property I hunt.
It was the only deer I saw all day.


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

I grew up in the area. Land owners are very aware of the money to be made. They talk at the coffee shops and brag that they have this goofy city boy paying a ridiculous amount of money to hunt. They sure would like to keep the money train rolling. Of course one guy says my place is better than his so I'm going to get more than that yahoo. There are ads placed in local papers asking about land to lease. I bought ground 27 years ago. I saw this coming. So you want to lease in Calhoun, Jersey,Green. This less than 45 minutes from the urban sprawl. Be prepared to open the check book , this won't be cheap, if you can find it it. Chances are there will be a bidding war. The landowners don't have to advertise.This close to the city there will be competition. I know of a neighbor who leases 250 acres for $7000.00 plus to a local guy, who in turn sells weekly hunts to out of state hunters. He made money this year. It might be a harder sell next year. This general area was hit hard by the deer collapse of a few years ago. Check the IDNR harvest numbers going back 10 years. You'll see. Years ago ,at the Deer Classic there would 300 heads on display. Last year I saw less than 50 that made me stop to look. In my opinion the good old days are done for at least the next five years in that area. Southern Illinois shows some promise. I feel sympathy for next generation being priced out of the deer hunting experience. Good luck finding a lease. The question you have to ask yourself today,is how much am I willing to pay?
Mike


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Calhoun was hit very hard with ehd , it hasn't been very good for a couple years ! If your willing yo pay up u can find something , but be prepared to be disappointed for at least a few more years that's if we don't have another outbreak . Hopefully it will come back .


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Got an invite to hunt McLean county tonight. Hunted standing beans and saw one doe and 2 small bucks. The deer browsed in a grassy area for a long time and came to the beans at last light. Lot of food out there for the deer.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Doe, fawn and small buck feeding on grass here as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Hidden By Design said:


> Just looked one lease in brown county is all it shows. Have you used this before? Is it legit?


Not used them before. But they've been around for ten years.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Hidden By Design said:


> Just looked one lease in brown county is all it shows. Have you used this before? Is it legit?


I've never used them but it's a legit operation. But they're notorious for leasing mediocre properties for premium prices just like all other leasing agents. 

Basecamp will have quite a few properties available over the next 9 months as they get deals for new properties and guys give up their 2015 leases, but you'll probably find a better deal dealing directly with landowners on Craigslist or local classifieds.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Dextee said:


> Fulton should be closed. Hell all of them should be closed


Its such a hit or miss county. I know guys that are 5 miles from me that have so little deer but where we are at we have more than anytime in the last 7 years. I hunted gun season and the day it snowed I walked out and saw one set of tracks on the 1/2 mile walk in. I hunted the next morning and when I walked out in the light, I had to have seen 50 sets of tracks along the way, all made in the last 12 hours. We only shot 3 deer out of our group of 5 this year because I was a touch worried about doe populations but cameras still show a ton and the tracks REALLY surprised me. I agree though, I think this late antlerless season should be shut down across the state. We haven't ever hunted and neither do our neighbors.


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

BigBrian said:


> Its such a hit or miss county. I know guys that are 5 miles from me that have so little deer but where we are at we have more than anytime in the last 7 years. I hunted gun season and the day it snowed I walked out and saw one set of tracks on the 1/2 mile walk in. I hunted the next morning and when I walked out in the light, I had to have seen 50 sets of tracks along the way, all made in the last 12 hours. We only shot 3 deer out of our group of 5 this year because I was a touch worried about doe populations but cameras still show a ton and the tracks REALLY surprised me. I agree though, I think this late antlerless season should be shut down across the state. We haven't ever hunted and neither do our neighbors.


*I've deer hunted one area for 35 years. Every year the variables change. Like 7 dice in a leather cup tossed on the bar. Is there a picked corn field? Did the farmer fall plow it under? There are factors that concentrate deer herds later in the season. Does the neighbor have deer drives? One behavior I have observed is when the numbers go down in an area the remaining deer go nocturnal and the slightest pressure sends them into daytime lock down. Abundant numbers certainly makes them visible during the day because you have more young stupid ones testing the water, so to speak. Like the the old joke about the vietnamese guy having his wife walk in front of him to check for land mines. I believe the collapse has led us to this point. I also agree there should be no late seasons for the foreseeable future. Shooting more does will not help the situation. Like others here our group will not late season hunt.

Mike *


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ive been seeing very few deer the few times ive been out the last few weeks. Toon a drive last night at prime time. A 1/3 mile from my spot the farm has every field planted in winter wheat. I counted over 125 deer in the 4 fields. 3 shooters and numerous up and comers for next year. It was awesome. I totally screwed up this year by not paying to have food left. I wont do that again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Next year I will be broadcasting wheat in my beans as soon as they turn yellow and I will have lots more cover with about 12 acres of native grasses going in. Probably put in more corn and beans too.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Depending on what i do is dependent on weather and when harvest gets done. Ideally I'll have beans with winter wheat around it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Sat all day yesterday I in JoDavies didn't see a single deer frustrating!


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

Went out all day yesterday.
Saw seven deer, all does, of course the only one close enough weighed about 50 pounds. She'll weigh more next fall.


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

Dextee said:


> Ive been seeing very few deer the few times ive been out the last few weeks. Toon a drive last night at prime time. A 1/3 mile from my spot the farm has every field planted in winter wheat. I counted over 125 deer in the 4 fields. 3 shooters and numerous up and comers for next year. It was awesome. I totally screwed up this year by not paying to have food left. I wont do that again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen more deer hitting winter wheat this late season than I can ever remember. Might be because of the early harvest leading to most corn and bean fields being turned under early this year. Who knows? 

I've got one spot with wheat that I might try to hunt a couple more times to get one more for the freezer.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Saw 15 tonight. 7 bucks and 8 does. Including my number one hit list buck at 60 yds. No shot! I am sick. Two more weekends left to kill him. Hoping he doesn't shed soon.....


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hidden By Design said:


> Just looked one lease in brown county is all it shows. Have you used this before? Is it legit?


I do. A good lease is hard to find, but they pop up on here. Lots of out of state guys will lease them sight unseen though. I paid the $100 or whatever for a membership and its worth it.

The way it works is, the more you pay, the farther in advance you get to see the leases that are available. So I see them 2 weeks before you do, and most of the good ones are leased before non paying members would have access.

Last year I had a notification come through that a new lease was available in Macoupin County late on a Saturday night. I left my house at 5 on Sunday morning to go scout it. The wife and I walked the property for about an hour in a driving snowstorm, and went back to the truck to make my deposit, and some nonresident had already made a deposit and it was no longer available. 

I called the Illinois leasing specialist or whatever he is, and he said, sorry but someone made a deposit this morning while you were walking it. I never saw another decent one I could afford after that before this season started. I was not happy about that. 

Evidently a lot of the good places that are affordable (for me anyway) get leased within a day or so by people who don't even walk the property first. If you see a place you like, I wouldn't waste time in making a deposit. The non residents don't according to the guy I talked to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

JC-XT said:


> I've never used them but it's a legit operation. But they're notorious for leasing mediocre properties for premium prices just like all other leasing agents.
> 
> Basecamp will have quite a few properties available over the next 9 months as they get deals for new properties and guys give up their 2015 leases, but you'll probably find a better deal dealing directly with landowners on Craigslist or local classifieds.


Good luck finding a good lease on Craigslist or local classifieds. The only thing you will find on there is other people looking for leases. I've been watching CL for leases for years, and all I've seen posted on there are scams.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcDowell (Feb 2, 2014)

Went out last night and had 13 does feeding in a winter wheat field in front of me. They came out of bedding around 4:30, not close enough for a shot though. I set up in a spot I was hoping they would use to get to the wheat but didn't work out. Running out of time.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Seabee99 said:


> I do. A good lease is hard to find, but they pop up on here. Lots of out of state guys will lease them sight unseen though. I paid the $100 or whatever for a membership and its worth it.
> 
> The way it works is, the more you pay, the farther in advance you get to see the leases that are available. So I see them 2 weeks before you do, and most of the good ones are leased before non paying members would have access.
> 
> ...


wow...crazy.

Was it near Palmyra or Chesterfield by chance ?


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

Rut bowhunt leases on adjacent properties have gone to guys from New York, North Carolina and Michigan. The owners gun hunt the properties. Why would a guy paying agree to that? The only comfort I can offer is that should be coming to an end. These trophy areas of Illinois are cruising on reputation only. Once in awhile someone someone shoots a 150 class, but not often. Nobody paying top dollar wants to only see 120-130 class deer. Sooner or later the big wallets will move on when they figure out they are being taken.

I might be the exception, but antlers don't mean much to me. I went to the Illinois Deer Expo a couple last February. I stopped and talked to a Pike County outfitter. I told him I observed a collapse in the deer population. I told him I hunted the gun seasons and heard less than thirty shots total. My farm was less than twenty miles from their leases and he said they had all kinds of trophy deer. I told him I would not have expected him to say otherwise. I just wanted to see if he could say it with a straight face.

There are a number of factors governing the number of trophy animals in a given area. That drives the lease value .We all know what they are so why go into them. Years ago in my area there might 8-10 hunters on a grid section in my area. I knew them. They were friends and family. No more. And the thing that we all know happens is the thing the locals call " The very late rifle season" when the money guys all go home. Fellas , they live there every day. They will fill their freezers. They also know "No big bucks, no out of towners".

It's going to get worse ,until people stop throwing money at landowners. Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

mshm99 said:


> Rut bowhunt leases on adjacent properties have gone to guys from New York, North Carolina and Michigan. The owners gun hunt the properties. Why would a guy paying agree to that? The only comfort I can offer is that should be coming to an end. These trophy areas of Illinois are cruising on reputation only. Once in awhile someone someone shoots a 150 class, but not often. Nobody paying top dollar wants to only see 120-130 class deer. Sooner or later the big wallets will move on when they figure out they are being taken.
> 
> I might be the exception, but antlers don't mean much to me. I went to the Illinois Deer Expo a couple last February. I stopped and talked to a Pike County outfitter. I told him I observed a collapse in the deer population. I told him I hunted the gun seasons and heard less than thirty shots total. My farm was less than twenty miles from their leases and he said they had all kinds of trophy deer. I told him I would not have expected him to say otherwise. I just wanted to see if he could say it with a straight face.
> 
> ...


Good post!


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Burtle said:


> wow...crazy.
> 
> Was it near Palmyra or Chesterfield by chance ?


It was in Nortonville.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I hate leasing companies as much as I hate high fence hunting. They are "claiming" to be hunters but are just trying to drive up lease values so they can make more money. I put them one small step above poachers.


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have some buddies that only have the land leased for bowhunting. My buddy told the landowners son that he had passed on a 120 class 10 point numerous time. To the guys credit he told my buddy he had better shoot it because as soon as gun season came in him and his friends were going to do man drives and shoot as many deer as they could since they ate their crops.....my buddy killed the buck on his next hunt. It was a young buck that scored 121. He said he wished he had known that from the start.....

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

bigt405 said:


> I have some buddies that only have the land leased for bowhunting. My buddy told the landowners son that he had passed on a 120 class 10 point numerous time. To the guys credit he told my buddy he had better shoot it because as soon as gun season came in him and his friends were going to do man drives and shoot as many deer as they could since they ate their crops.....my buddy killed the buck on his next hunt. It was a young buck that scored 121. He said he wished he had known that from the start.....
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


*Exactly. The sad truth is that even though you pay to hunt you have very little say about what your expectations are . There are some big outfitters that control large tracts , but most guys here would be happy with 100 acres in the right place and be able to hunt all season. It's generally a take it or leave it proposition. The landowner does not really care much because of the competition for a place to hunt. If you want to talk to the guy that had the lease before you, you could lose out to someone ready to pull the trigger. In the 70's before this lease thing started,I was hunting at my uncle's farm.In those days you only got one tag. If lucky an either sex, but a lot were bucks only tags. A friend of my uncle stopped by and asked if one of us would come by a spot he would point out and shoot 5-6 of those rats on hooves then go down and pick out the one you wanted to keep and leave the others for the coyotes. He said they were eating his profits and wanted as many dead as possible. Now I'm willing to bet that sentiment has not changed. So much of the quality of animal you see is dependent on what your neighbor chooses to shoot and you have no control over that.

When I first bought the ground, we went by the rule you don't shoot it unless you are willing to have it mounted. We bought into QDMA philosophy before there was a QDMA. We went by that for twelve years . The 130's and 140's I let walk were getting hammered by the neighbors kids. So I pretty much threw in the towel. Another factor was if I was intent on only taking trophies, I would have to be the only one hunting the property. I'm not willing to exclude my family so I can get a dust collector to hang on the wall.The family memories of those who have passed on are priceless. So it really boils down to expectations. If you really want a trophy, pay the money and hunt at "The Grigsby". On small leases I'd put the odds at one in five hundred .Make sure your expectations are in line with reality

Just my opinion
Mike *


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

mshm99 said:


> *Exactly. The sad truth is that even though you pay to hunt you have very little say about what your expectations are . There are some big outfitters that control large tracts , but most guys here would be happy with 100 acres in the right place and be able to hunt all season. It's generally a take it or leave it proposition. The landowner does not really care much because of the competition for a place to hunt. If you want to talk to the guy that had the lease before you, you could lose out to someone ready to pull the trigger. In the 70's before this lease thing started,I was hunting at my uncle's farm.In those days you only got one tag. If lucky an either sex, but a lot were bucks only tags. A friend of my uncle stopped by and asked if one of us would come by a spot he would point out and shoot 5-6 of those rats on hooves then go down and pick out the one you wanted to keep and leave the others for the coyotes. He said they were eating his profits and wanted as many dead as possible. Now I'm willing to bet that sentiment has not changed. So much of the quality of animal you see is dependent on what your neighbor chooses to shoot and you have no control over that.
> 
> When I first bought the ground, we went by the rule you don't shoot it unless you are willing to have it mounted. We bought into QDMA philosophy before there was a QDMA. We went by that for twelve years . The 130's and 140's I let walk were getting hammered by the neighbors kids. So I pretty much threw in the towel. Another factor was if I was intent on only taking trophies, I would have to be the only one hunting the property. I'm not willing to exclude my family so I can get a dust collector to hang on the wall.The family memories of those who have passed on are priceless. So it really boils down to expectations. If you really want a trophy, pay the money and hunt at "The Grigsby". On small leases I'd put the odds at one in five hundred .Make sure your expectations are in line with reality
> 
> ...


Wise words 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

*The numbers are in for most of the bow season with about a week to go. Yeah, Pike needs another late season doe shoot. The numbers don't lie. Hey DNR!!! Wake up!!! This is management????????


Archery 


2015 2010
Pike

2014
Pike 2176 

2013
Pike 2508 

2012
Pike 2842 

2011
Pike 2953 

2010
Pike 3228

2009
Pike 3575 

2008
Pike 3754 

2007
Pike 3699 

2006
Pike 4210 

2005
Pike 4173 



*


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

mshm99 said:


> *The numbers are in for most of the bow season with about a week to go. Yeah, Pike needs another late season doe shoot. The numbers don't lie. Hey DNR!!! Wake up!!! This is management????????
> 
> 
> Archery
> ...


That's amazing...cut by more than half in 10 years


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

It is amazing how if given the chance hunters will not see what's right in front of them and continue to kill the does which are the buck factories of the future.....

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

bigt405 said:


> It is amazing how if given the chance hunters will not see what's right in front of them and continue to kill the does which are the buck factories of the future.....
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Exactly!!!! This is why I'm so mad at IDNR. I can't be the only one that see's a trend here.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I bailed on Pike this year and went back to hunt JEPC not that it was much better.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

They don't care. The blind follow right? Oh Mr. IDNR you got another tag for me??? Well heck that means it MUST be OK to kill another deer on top of the many I already have. IDNR is a [email protected]#$%^& JOKE at best. WE are the ONLY ones that can change the deer herd. I've said this before, it will have to get worse still before the people of IL wake the hell up. 
And I am sure someone will quote the above and will say that since they still have tag and they are legal they will shoot whatever the hell they wont and maybe go buy more tags because they're available and shoot more deer.


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

I just read this. Thanks for posting Zim. I also hunt JEPC, but have not had encounters. I am now going to carry up until I legally am hunting. We need to get this changed, why can't we carry while hunting, but I can carry into my local Dunkin Donuts. That is stupid. 



Zim said:


> This is not entirely correct. Granted, this CC law is new in Illinois and the specific regulations are complex and interpreted differently by various law enforcement. During my CC class I asked the instructor about carrying on WMA's and he cringed and declined to answer. Told me I should ask my local CO. That is why I sent an email to get in writing how the local CO's were enforcing some of the details. Here are some of my questions followed by a CO's response:
> 
> Ken I forwarded your questions to IDNR headquarters which were addressed by Capt Maul.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Need to get the NR quota reduced at JEPC again as well. Too many pounding the areas I hunt then they all run back down to hunt their Southeast state ruts. Here's what the Georgia guys left in my area.
















I absolutely hate the 7 day period setup they use. The NRs roll in the day before their period power scouting while Zim on stand. Then they hunt their trees come hell or high water, right or wrong wind, if you are nearby or not. Because they only have 7 days.


----------



## joshtaylor (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sure it's frustrating but try hunting here in Virginia when you can't sit in your tree a day and not see hound dogs blowing by you bark at the top of their lungs, dog hunting is way worse... Could be worse brother but I feel your pain


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Zim, there are other spots in IL where non residents can hunt all season. I hunted a couple of spots where guys would camp the last part of October and November. Its public land so I am ok with that but the bad manners and disrespect for fellow hunters is what drove me nuts. These spots are all decimated now and no one hunts them like before.


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

*As info :http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015...-public-hunting-area-illinois-result-awesome/*


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

mshm99 said:


> *As info :http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2015...-public-hunting-area-illinois-result-awesome/*


Thanks!


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

I am headed out for an end of the year tree sit this Friday and Saturday. Has anyone spent anytime out at copperhead hollow here recently. I haven't been out there yet this year and I think I'll cap the year off with a public land hunt. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Last two evening have been good. Saw 8 last night and 6 tonight.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Better than I did, I caught movement at last light but never could tell what it was. I left my gloves in the jeep and the wind turned my fingers into popsicles. 1 full day left for me.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

One more sit for me. Going to sit over a clover food plot tomorrow evening once the cold front pushes through. Haven't been seeing much, but what I have seen is bunched up deer on cut corn fields that haven't been turned over yet. Too bad I don't have a corn field to hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Yesterday was my last chance so I was gonna do all day sit. Passed a few button bucks then out a doe fawn appeared at 1155which is was fine by me I was hoping for some meat and had given up on trophy bucks She dropped nearly on the spot. About 10 minutes later a doe was blowing in the woods like crazy for 20+ minutes. Out of curiosity I turned over the can call a couple of times. She came running straight to me through the woods. I put one through both lungs and the work started. Glad I brought my atv I was on the road by 2 so I was able to show the kids and read them a bedtime book. It was a nice end to the season. Total I passed 39 deer under 30 yards mostly the same little bucks and a few does and fawns. For some reason we had an absolute ton of button bucks this year and didn't take a single one or a mother doe that was with them. 
Already looking foreword to next year.


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

My dad went out 2 nights ago. Saw the biggest deer on our farm. Instead of following all the other deer into the food plot he went well over 100 yards out of his way to get down wind of my dad. He had him at 15 yards. Facing straight on. No shot. He winded jim and ran off. At least he made it thru the year


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

The buck


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Went out yesterday to finish out my season. Saw countless deer. Killed a nice doe. Also I got my hit list buck. Well, part of him that is lol. His other side is a 5 ot. Can't wait to find the other half. [A






TTACH=CONFIG]3599065[/ATTACH]


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm heading out in a 1/2 hr, last sit of the season! Saw 6 last night, one fawn five others with no antlers, nothing close enough. Tonight may be different!


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

C Svach said:


> Yesterday was my last chance so I was gonna do all day sit. Passed a few button bucks then out a doe fawn appeared at 1155which is was fine by me I was hoping for some meat and had given up on trophy bucks She dropped nearly on the spot. About 10 minutes later a doe was blowing in the woods like crazy for 20+ minutes. Out of curiosity I turned over the can call a couple of times. She came running straight to me through the woods. I put one through both lungs and the work started. Glad I brought my atv I was on the road by 2 so I was able to show the kids and read them a bedtime book. It was a nice end to the season. Total I passed 39 deer under 30 yards mostly the same little bucks and a few does and fawns. For some reason we had an absolute ton of button bucks this year and didn't take a single one or a mother doe that was with them.
> Already looking foreword to next year.


Me and the two guys I hunt the same property with were just commenting on the same thing............a lot of button bucks this year.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

"Went out yesterday to finish out my season. Saw countless deer. Killed a nice doe. Also I got my hit list buck. Well, part of him that is lol. His other side is a 5 ot. Can't wait to find the other half." 

Just measured his right side. Left side was a mirror image with the exception of a 2" G4 on the left. I assume an 18" spread. Right side was 60 7/8". Left should have been 62 7/8" approximately. Would be 141 5/8" 9 pt approximatley. Bummer he never crossed my path close enough. Saw him twice in person. Once in November at 100 yds with a doe. Second was three weeks ago. 60 yds with three does. Never had a shot....... Here he is last year.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Well it's over , seen 11 tonight had a great time lt was a little chilly ! Looking forward to next year ! It's time to shed hunt !


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Finished up a pretty good season with a last minute doe. Got to break in my new Hot Shot X-Spot release in the process. Now a little break before shed hunting, and then looking for a big tom.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

hunting170 said:


> Finished up a pretty good season with a last minute doe. Got to break in my new Hot Shot X-Spot release in the process. Now a little break before shed hunting, and then looking for a big tom.


Congrats. Good way to round out the season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

bowhunter1661 said:


> "Went out yesterday to finish out my season. Saw countless deer. Killed a nice doe. Also I got my hit list buck. Well, part of him that is lol. His other side is a 5 ot. Can't wait to find the other half."
> 
> Just measured his right side. Left side was a mirror image with the exception of a 2" G4 on the left. I assume an 18" spread. Right side was 60 7/8". Left should have been 62 7/8" approximately. Would be 141 5/8" 9 pt approximatley. Bummer he never crossed my path close enough. Saw him twice in person. Once in November at 100 yds with a doe. Second was three weeks ago. 60 yds with three does. Never had a shot....... Here he is last year.
> View attachment 3601457


Looks like he has some awesome mass!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb41 (Nov 3, 2009)

already thinking about scouting trips and new spots for next year!!!!


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Seabee99 said:


> Looks like he has some awesome mass!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He sure does. Way more than I thought. Front rail can pics I figured he would be a 125" deer. Not even close... Both his G2 and 3 are equally as massive and both are bladed.


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hunted the last 2 days saw 4 right after shooting light on Saturday and saw about a dozen yesterday but the wind was blowing like crazy. 
Another year in the books but glad to report that I saw more deer in all 3 counties that I hunted. And by more I mean compared to the last 2 years, we still have a long way to go.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

deer were moving good saturday morning. Parents were wanting a deer, and since they own the property, told me to shoot whatever came by. Thought it was a doe, ended up being a button buck. Felt like crap but they were happy to have some meat in the freezer. Glad this season is over. time to get some new arrows and get ready for 2016 season


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

mb41 said:


> already thinking about scouting trips and new spots for next year!!!!


I pretty much gave up this year learning a new public land area, but it was well worth it. It will pay off next year.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Well that's a wrap. I got one more hunt in Saturday afternoon but didn't see a deer. Take a month off and start getting ready for next season. I'm going to jump on moving stands and clearing trails in February & March this year instead of waiting until it's 95 degrees in August. The good: I seen a decent amount of small bucks, shot a great buck during gun season, no body on our farm killed any does. The bad: First time in quite a few years I didn't kill a deer with my bow, and deer numbers are still pretty low around us.


----------



## RP2 (Oct 13, 2015)

My plan for the rest of this year is bring in all my stands, replace a few squeaky bolts and re figure where I put a few of them next year. All but one I want to move, but that one I want to add a footrest to it so it gets to come in too.
Then start planning spring planting for a food plot which will also double as erosion control.

Then its time to chase a turkey and catch fish.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Very please to say I found my target bucks other side today! Measured him out with a guessed 17" spread. Ended up being 142 3/8". He will be a stud next year. Probably in the mid 150's.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Not the biggest but first one I've ever found


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

BH1661, that's gonna make for an awesome story next year when you rattle him in with his own sheds. And have the 2 previous years of sheds under his mount!!!!


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

C Svach said:


> BH1661, that's gonna make for an awesome story next year when you rattle him in with his own sheds. And have the 2 previous years of sheds under his mount!!!!


It's sure will be! It will be bitter sweet to end next season with his harvest. I have literally seen him grow from a young buck. I just hope he makes it through the DNR snipers. He's smart by now though. I know which end of the farm he comes out on and it is opposite the side they are sharpshooting deer (On the neighbors property).


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

bowhunter1661 said:


> It's sure will be! It will be bitter sweet to end next season with his harvest. I have literally seen him grow from a young buck. I just hope he makes it through the DNR snipers. He's smart by now though. I know which end of the farm he comes out on and it is opposite the side they are sharpshooting deer (On the neighbors property).


What the heck are the sharpshooting deer for?

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

bigt405 said:


> What the heck are the sharpshooting deer for?
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


They claim it is for EHD testing. They dump a giant pile of corn in a farm field, setup with high power rifles and shoot as many as they possibly can. Our deer herd has suffered horribly. Out of the hundreds of deer they have killed there have been two tested positive. That is out of road kills, check station tests, sharpshooters and "suspect" deer.

I call a load of BS! It is a way for the state to make money from insurance companies. What is On the top of the claim list in suburb/rural Chicago? Deer to vehicle collisions. What's the best way to reduce millions of dollars worth of claims? Kill the deer causing the accidents. I have heard rumors of 150 per deer shot by DNR. Wether true or not I don't know. But with how money hungry this state is I don't doubt it.

Two deer, two. Out of hundreds killed. I spoke with DNR this year. They claimed there is "no end in sight for sharpshooting". 

They do the same thing in the forest preserves in the burbs. 5-8 yrs ago they were likes zoos, much like our farm. Now there are hardly any deer. Use to see deer constantly by me. Not anymore. 

Makes me sick.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

bowhunter1661 said:


> They claim it is for EHD testing. They dump a giant pile of corn in a farm field, setup with high power rifles and shoot as many as they possibly can. Our deer herd has suffered horribly. Out of the hundreds of deer they have killed there have been two tested positive. That is out of road kills, check station tests, sharpshooters and "suspect" deer.
> 
> I call a load of BS! It is a way for the state to make money from insurance companies. What is On the top of the claim list in suburb/rural Chicago? Deer to vehicle collisions. What's the best way to reduce millions of dollars worth of claims? Kill the deer causing the accidents. I have heard rumors of 150 per deer shot by DNR. Wether true or not I don't know. But with how money hungry this state is I don't doubt it.
> 
> ...


What county?


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

bowhunter1661 said:


> They claim it is for EHD testing. They dump a giant pile of corn in a farm field, setup with high power rifles and shoot as many as they possibly can. Our deer herd has suffered horribly. Out of the hundreds of deer they have killed there have been two tested positive. That is out of road kills, check station tests, sharpshooters and "suspect" deer.
> 
> I call a load of BS! It is a way for the state to make money from insurance companies. What is On the top of the claim list in suburb/rural Chicago? Deer to vehicle collisions. What's the best way to reduce millions of dollars worth of claims? Kill the deer causing the accidents. I have heard rumors of 150 per deer shot by DNR. Wether true or not I don't know. But with how money hungry this state is I don't doubt it.
> 
> ...


Ya I'm in Kane County and drew what should have been a slammer permit two years ago. Unfortunately, my parcel got shot out by the sharpshooters the early spring before. Had a rub line with 14" diameter trees ripped up. Come hunting season it was a void. Nothing on the three trail cams I had up. Later by sheer luck I was talking to a postmaster who's son was a sniper and he called him to ask about it for me. Turns out they'd taken a 200", 190" and a few 150's out just before My hunt. They let him keep a 150" but the rest got turned in. Nice, huh?


----------



## seangarchery (Aug 22, 2013)

That's horrible.... That shouldn't be allowed. If anything they should only be allowed to shoot does. Sharpshooting isn't going to fix anything though. Its pointless.

Sent from my ALCATEL A845L using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

CWD,not EHD...correct?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Illinois is getting to be junk


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Illinois is getting to be junk


I agree our state is wayyyyy down, but I don't trust publications that bring up B&C and P&Y entries. I THINK, and I say THINK, that less guys are entering their kills. I know I have a number of bucks that are P&Y deer and I won't enter them. Nothing like showing everyone where you killed your big bucks.

But yes, things aren't ideal around here lately.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

hunt1up said:


> I agree our state is wayyyyy down, but I don't trust publications that bring up B&C and P&Y entries. I THINK, and I say THINK, that less guys are entering their kills. I know I have a number of bucks that are P&Y deer and I won't enter them. Nothing like showing everyone where you killed your big bucks.
> 
> But yes, things aren't ideal around here lately.


The farm i hunt is a fraction of what it use to be.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

spike camp said:


> CWD,not EHD...correct?


Yes, CWD. My apologies.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

seangarchery said:


> That's horrible.... That shouldn't be allowed. If anything they should only be allowed to shoot does. Sharpshooting isn't going to fix anything though. Its pointless.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL A845L using Tapatalk


You can chalk it up to soccer moms pressuring their legislators for this $200/head taxpayer money throwaway program. They simply don't like the idea of "sport" hunting, so whackin & stackin with high powered rifles at night when nobody can see is their preference.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> The farm i hunt is a fraction of what it use to be.


Oh I think the population around me is down 50%. I'm just saying that I don't use book entries to draw any conclusions. There's a TON of P&Y deer killed each year that aren't entered, and a great deal of them from lesser known areas.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

hunt1up said:


> Oh I think the population around me is down 50%. I'm just saying that I don't use book entries to draw any conclusions. There's a TON of P&Y deer killed each year that aren't entered, and a great deal of them from lesser known areas.


I agree


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

Here ya go. There was a tent on the south side of our property after season too.


----------



## seangarchery (Aug 22, 2013)

Was this on private ground where you hunt?

Sent from my ALCATEL A845L using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/programs/CWD/Documents/CWDManagementFactOrFiction.pdf 

How about a little light reading? In my opinion this bull reds to end. It will never unless hunters gather together and stand up against this. Future generations of hunters may depend on us ending these programs.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

That whole article is lies. They don't just kill deer in those counties. They kill them anywhere they can. Look at our forest preserves. Once full of deer, now practically none. They post in the news paper when these shoots occur, it is public knowledge. Just extremely quiet public knowledge


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

What's the going rate for a lease? The prices I've been quoted are ridiculous.


----------



## bowhunter1661 (Oct 9, 2010)

5-8 grand in my area. I think it will go down this year with less mature bucks.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

They have a CWD where I hunt in JoDavies......But they did away with the check stations for testing. So how do you kill deer in the name of testing for the county but not actually test them for the disease?


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> The farm i hunt is a fraction of what it use to be.


*You don't have to guess at the numbers go here.: http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/hunting/deer/pages/annualdeerharvestreports.aspx, my county's harvest is half of what it was ten years ago, my county is heavily leased and outfitters everywhere.

We have fallen down the trophy list (not all bad) like F&S said. Being a trophy destination has not done me any any favors as local guys get priced out of the market.

Here's what I think:

Let's say up front we all know that the doe contributes 50% of the DNA to future bucks. Now let's jump to a cattle farmer raising say black angus. Does he send his best bull to slaughter and allow any of the inferior bulls in the herd do the breeding at random? Isn't that what is happening when a promising 8 or 10 is harvested, and the less desirable are allowed to walk and breed. Texas operations do not take any of their better bucks until after the breeding season.

So it is only reasonable to assume that any genetically better buck is more likely produce more desirable offspring. So how long will it take for hunter high grading harvest to change the genetic potential of a given area and allowing cow horns and forkies do the breeding.

I believe that this has happened in my county. Any 8 point 100 and above pretty much will be taken at the end of the week by an out of towner who is not going home without a deer after paying the big bucks to hunt.

This is not my original idea,but it makes sense to me.

mike

*


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

mshm99 said:


> *You don't have to guess at the numbers go here.: http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/hunting/deer/pages/annualdeerharvestreports.aspx, my county's harvest is half of what it was ten years ago, my county is heavily leased and outfitters everywhere.
> 
> We have fallen down the trophy list (not all bad) like F&S said. Being a trophy destination has not done me any any favors as local guys get priced out of the market.
> 
> ...


Mike that may be true in some cases, but as an out of towner as you call us  we did not harvest one deer on our farms. We let a good many young 140 and under bucks walk. We also realize that the deer herd is way down and took no does either. Some of us are trying to manage for the future too! Of course we have our own leases and aren't going through outfitters either. I can assure you I do not want Illinois hunting to go the way of Alabama hunting which has went way down in the last decade from the over harvest of does and young bucks......

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

* I believe people involved in long term leases would have greater concern for the resource. I have always wondered why someone paying so much for a lease would just buy some ground. We have a lot of guys leasing and then sub-leasing hunts,to out of towners the land owner only sees a few times. They can be a real pain, with as many bad as good. By the time the damage is done ,they are gone. Sorry if I offended you.Just speaking my mind. Just like the rest of the world ,some folks are good, some are bad. *


----------



## bigt405 (Apr 13, 2014)

mshm99 said:


> * I believe people involved in long term leases would have greater concern for the resource. I have always wondered why someone paying so much for a lease would just buy some ground. We have a lot of guys leasing and then sub-leasing hunts,to out of towners the land owner only sees a few times. They can be a real pain, with as many bad as good. By the time the damage is done ,they are gone. Sorry if I offended you.Just speaking my mind. Just like the rest of the world ,some folks are good, some are bad. *


No offense taken....

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I worked as a guide for 6 years and have personally seen the damage an outfitter does. They overbook and over hunt everything. The whole fine system is a joke. They all say I've already paid $2,500 for a hunt what's another $250. Outfitting is a very corrupt business. I got so tired of hearing guys say the outfitter promised this or said this. I refused to lie to people and always told the truth. Last year was my last year.


----------



## mshm99 (May 14, 2014)

Hidden By Design said:


> I worked as a guide for 6 years and have personally seen the damage an outfitter does. They overbook and over hunt everything. The whole fine system is a joke. They all say I've already paid $2,500 for a hunt what's another $250. Outfitting is a very corrupt business. I got so tired of hearing guys say the outfitter promised this or said this. I refused to lie to people and always told the truth. Last year was my last year.


*Thank you. You said it better than I could.

I wrote this a few years ago. It still holds true:

I went to the Illinois Deer Expo a couple weeks ago. I stopped and talked to a outfitter. I told him I observed a collapse in the deer population. I told him I hunted the gun seasons and heard less than thirty shots total. My farm was less than twenty miles from their leases and he said they had all kinds of trophy deer. I told him I would not have expected him to say otherwise. I just wanted to see if he could say it with a straight face. 

We all want the same thing. I'm frustrated by those who sell us out for a few bucks.

mike

*


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

These outfitters will tell everyone what they want to hear to sell a hunt. I guided some really good farms but I also guided some really bad farms. The good farms get over hunted very quickly. I noticed the first year was always good on a new farm and it went downhill quickly because guys would shoot the 3.5 year old that scores high 130 low 140. From a management stand point that's exactly what you don't want to shoot. Two years of that and you stop seeing the 150 plus bucks. 

Another thing outfitters did to hurt Illinois was lobby to get the number of NR tags raised from 15,000 to 25,000. They've essentially made Illinois an OTC state.


----------



## mountainmade (Mar 7, 2016)

Great thread guys; even as a western guy, I want to come chase rutting whitetails, sooner rather than later!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Hidden By Design said:


> What's the going rate for a lease? The prices I've been quoted are ridiculous.


50 bucks an acre


----------



## dmason3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Finally finding some. I still saw two basket racks Thursday night with both sides on. Anybody else finding any?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Anytime there are low deer numbers or low big buck numbers I like to attribute it to outfitters/short term leasing and coyotes. I think we are lucky where I hunt. We hunt one of the best counties in Illinois and have some family good neighbors for the most part. Between our one neighbor and us we have about 500 acres and the neighbor only bow hunts and its just him. He also only takes bucks over 150". We have one guy that hunts our land (relative of the land owner) that shoots everything he has a tag for for he gets a max of 3 tags and usually takes 2 does with those tags. He eats all the deer he shoots so I don't mind too much. I really think it depends on what you and your neighbors shoot on what you will have.

Last gun season I think 6 deer were shot opening day on the land I hunt. I was a touch worried because it seemed like a high number. Not sure if anyone remembers but Saturday it snowed in Illinois so we were able to see all the fresh tracks Sunday AM. I was shocked on how many tracks I saw on the walk in Sunday AM. They were everywhere. I realized that we were really lucky by the high number of deer we had after that. I didnt shoot a deer last years because I was waiting for a big one but realized I may have to take a doe or two out next year. 

We also seem to have a semi high number of fawns that make it through summer. We have a fairly high coyote number but some good cover and I think our does are pretty smart and raise some smart fawns as well. This is the main reason I let any doe that looks mature and has fawns walk. I'd much rather take a 1.5 year old doe that didnt have fawns or lost them to predation. We have two does that had had triplets the last three years. Great deer to keep reproducing especially since their triplets had made it the last three years. Also shot two coyotes during gun season this year, never a bad thing.


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

Hidden By Design said:


> These outfitters will tell everyone what they want to hear to sell a hunt. I guided some really good farms but I also guided some really bad farms. The good farms get over hunted very quickly. I noticed the first year was always good on a new farm and it went downhill quickly because guys would shoot the 3.5 year old that scores high 130 low 140. From a management stand point that's exactly what you don't want to shoot. Two years of that and you stop seeing the 150 plus bucks.
> 
> Another thing outfitters did to hurt Illinois was lobby to get the number of NR tags raised from 15,000 to 25,000. They've essentially made Illinois an OTC state.


I remember the state said it would never increase from 12900. Then 15000. Then 20,000. I didn't know it went to 25k. I don't think they sell more then 20k non-res tags.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

hunt1up said:


> Oh I think the population around me is down 50%. I'm just saying that I don't use book entries to draw any conclusions. There's a TON of P&Y deer killed each year that aren't entered, and a great deal of them from lesser known areas.


^^^ This, although IMO closer to 70% down in my neck of the woods. Most sightings for me were fawns and a lot of triplets, mother nature will rebound.


----------



## huntinfool63 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey Hunting170, How do you like that Hot Shot X Spot? I'm looking at getting one, but can't find a lot of reviews on them. I just bow hunt but I want to upgrade my thumb release to a nicer one and the x spot looked like the best value. You have any complaints about it?


----------

